# October Testing Party (cont. from Mid-End of Sept. thread) - Join Me!



## Turtle0630

This is a continuation from the Mid-End of September Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. I hope this thread is bursting with BFP's, good luck ladies!!!! :dust:

October 1
mommasboys2
Mrs. Bach
Leti
treeroot :bfp:

October 3
christiana :bfp:

October 4
Turtle0630
peachcheeks
MamaBunny2

October 5
k8ywalsh
kj87
SashaM
Waiting4BabyS :bfp:
mealone :bfp:
cthom321

October 6
Nikoru0111

October 7
juscause
MG0423
EmilieBrianne :bfp:

October 8
InVivoVeritas

October 9
Bug222
MamaBee413
Ms.Bsky

October 10
jessiecat
Ruz :bfp:

October 11
MommytoLBG
bighouse

October 12
Eclaire
Yoga_Girl
MnGmakes3

October 14
dreamingbyday

October 16
Bing28

October 17
atleastthree
Phoeniix

October 19
ZubZub
sunshine2014

October 20
55comet555

October 21
orionfox
sheylee :bfp:

October 23
Rach87 :bfp:
LilRu

October 24
LouOscar01
Iria
ChoccieMonkey
j_d_mommy :bfp:

October 25
Loobs
NoRi2014
everton04

October 28
drjo718
crystlmcd
CarlyP
Leti
Lanfear333

October 29
DaTucker
Babygirl3289

October 30
KozmikKitten :bfp:
Tanikit
Cookie1979

October 31
canadabear
MeganS0326
jumpingo :bfp:
mumanddad
bnjwantababy


----------



## juscause

I'm back! Testing October 7. Good luck to all!


----------



## Turtle0630

juscause said:


> I'm back! Testing October 7. Good luck to all!

Hi! :) Got you added, and good luck to you!


----------



## Julesillini8

good luck to all! following so i can see your bfps!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, Jules! Hope you're doing well. I just started following your journal! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

:)
your lp seems to be getting better and better! thats a good thing! maybe your cycles are coming around since the pill and im hoping maybe this months the one!!


----------



## Julesillini8

btw i feel out of breath just watching your 3 doggies run lol!!!


----------



## juscause

Jules I meant to say this before but I am also a huge Illini fan! Born and raised in Champaign!


----------



## Julesillini8

juscause said:


> Jules I meant to say this before but I am also a huge Illini fan! Born and raised in Champaign!

what! thats awesome! i went there for undergrad. 2000-2004. so did my hubby. hope my kids go there but lord knows how expensive tuition will be by that time! :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

:wave:

Hi ladies. Fx'd this is our month!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, Jules! It was indeed longer this time at 12 days, and I was very happy about that! Small victories! :happydance: Haha, I know what you mean...those little doggies on here are tiring for sure! Thankfully my real ones can be lazy at times and aren't always on the go like these 3. ;)


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, MnG! :hi: I have you added...although I'm still not convinced that you're out for September! :D


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Julesillini8 said:


> good luck to all! following so i can see your bfps!!

You are so sweet to follow the thread!

Congratulations again on your positive! So excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks yoga girl! 

The waiting to Ov and the tww suck. I have enjoyed the past threads, and can't wait for everyone to get their positives! Rooting for everyone!!


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm here....will let you know when I am testing when I work out when on earth I'm going to be ovulating!! Am doing OPK's everyday so WILL NOT MISS IT. :D


----------



## orionfox

Im just joining in to read the posts on here for now, as Im waiting to see if im out for september or not. Will update once I know for sure.


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies! somehow I missed the last thread but have been on the few before that. Testing date of the 9th of October.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Lou, Orion and Bug! Bug, welcome back! I'll get you added for the 9th. Lou, no problem on giving me a date once you have a better idea! Any more updates on your end? 

How is everyone doing today? We made it to Friday, wahoo! Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Looks like I'm officially here :/


----------



## Bug222

Thanks Turtle!!!

No plans this weekend for me- working all weekend booo! 

Sorry MnG xxx


----------



## kj87

Hello Ladies, 

TTC #1! Super excited. A little about me. I am new to this site and thought I could join you ladies on this thread. I'm in my mid-late 20's and have been married to my hubby for 3yrs. We wanted to wait until we both had secure jobs and our first house. Well those things are all achieved so now its time to add to our family. :) Hopefully sooner rather than later. 

we are trying, but taking more of the natural approach. Havent tested opk or temps or anything like that. Been going off CM and about 14 days before my next period for predicting O. Have been adding a few days before and after just to make sure we don't miss our chance. If this way doesn't work after a few months, I'll be starting to try everything else!

Started last month and didn't work out. Even though I thought for sure I was. But I can't be too discouraged since it was the first time. Would have been nice though. 

I should be ovulating this weekend, so my hubby and I will be having some fun this weekend ;). Last month we tried the everyday approach, but this month we are trying to every other day. 

Should be testing around Oct. 6th. 

Wishing all you ladies good luck and hopefully you dont mind me joining this thread.


----------



## orionfox

Welcome Kj...that is what hubby and i did for a while. Turns out we werent even close to O day most times. All we are doing is using the opks and not temping. I never thought i needed to use opks, but they are super helpful when you dont know your exact o day. We used to go based on the 14 days too. Last cycle i was cd17 for o and this cycle it was cd12. So its an ok measure to use, but not as effective as using an opk. Good luck and hopefully you get that eggie sooner than later :)


----------



## kj87

orionfox said:


> Welcome Kj...that is what hubby and i did for a while. Turns out we werent even close to O day most times. All we are doing is using the opks and not temping. I never thought i needed to use opks, but they are super helpful when you dont know your exact o day. We used to go based on the 14 days too. Last cycle i was cd17 for o and this cycle it was cd12. So its an ok measure to use, but not as effective as using an opk. Good luck and hopefully you get that eggie sooner than later :)

Thanks for the reply and helpful tips Orionfox! I appreciate it. Hopefully we were close. Last month when we first started trying I did the O tester ket online. Put in my expected period and they showed when I "should" be Oing. So I have been using that and adding a few days before and after. That online test showed me at Sep. 18th - 23rd this month. So we started BDing the 14th and will go until I get my period, lol. 

If after a few months this doesn't work I'll be testing with OPKs to get the most accurate result! :)

Judging from my CM, my O day should be here closer to the 23rd. The other night it was really white and pasty...Sorry maybe TMI. But it was clearer today, still not egg white clear or stretchy though. So we will see.

I hope this is your month too!!! Good luck.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome kj!! Fx'd crossed you get catch the egg this month! :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome, kj! :hi: I'll get you added for the 6th. Happy to have you aboard, and good luck! :) Many of us were pretty convinced that we were pregnant that first month of trying (well actually, I've been pretty convinced most months :haha:) so don't feel alone there! I had planned to not start the temping or opk's or anything until a few months in but I got so caught up in everything on these threads that I started way earlier than I thought! But honestly, it's been kind of fun for me. It gives me something to obsess over (the science of it all!) and keeps me from obsessing so much over whether or not it will happen. I think that's helping keep me from stressing about the conceiving part too much, which is good. :) I hope you catch that eggie, good luck! :dust:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!! :flower: 

I am joining our new thread as well. We have a great group here. You all are wonderful pick me ups when having a bad day--or any kind of day. 

All of you are terrific. :hugs:

AF is due to arrive next month Oct 11...so I won't test until then. Maybe. This is the month we are using opks so I may not be able to wait that long to test! :haha:


----------



## atleastthree

I'll be testing 17th Oct unless AF shows up earlier... :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

atleastthree said:


> I'll be testing 17th Oct unless AF shows up earlier... :)

All my crossables are crossed for you! :)
:dust:


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the boards kj!!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Julesillini8 said:


> Thanks yoga girl!
> 
> The waiting to Ov and the tww suck. I have enjoyed the past threads, and can't wait for everyone to get their positives! Rooting for everyone!!

It does stink! I am hopeful for October though! Bring on the super sperm!:winkwink:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Welcome KJ! Good Luck to you this month! I would love if I was getting as much action as you! SO JEALOUS! You go girl.

When you are ready for OPKs, amazon has a nice combo pack of 100 (LH) Ovulation & 20 (HCG) Pregnancy Test Strips for $33. I found it helpful to use the strips.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

AF got me today...so I am officially coming over. Good Luck to all of the October testers!


----------



## jumpingo

have been half hanging out in the september thread, but am tentatively joining here too...as long as my temp doesn't nosedive between 29th-1st, i'll be testing on the 1st.

and if AF does come, i'll probably still be able to squeeze in for one last cycle by the end of october before we take a break and prevent until february or march (overseas wedding in september i do not want to miss because i got myself knocked up:roll:)


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm going to test on Oct 4th. Not sure if I O'd yet or not since I haven't actually seen a positive on my OPKs (line got darker on the 16th but never positive and then lighter the last couple days). I figure the 4th will be safe day if AF hasn't shown up yet. If this isn't my month then I'm going to try temping next cycle. I was hoping I wouldn't have to but it will be helpful to confirm if I'm actually O'ing or not.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## orionfox

crystlmcd said:


> I'm going to test on Oct 4th. Not sure if I O'd yet or not since I haven't actually seen a positive on my OPKs (line got darker on the 16th but never positive and then lighter the last couple days). I figure the 4th will be safe day if AF hasn't shown up yet. If this isn't my month then I'm going to try temping next cycle. I was hoping I wouldn't have to but it will be helpful to confirm if I'm actually O'ing or not.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

When using the non digital opks, the line does not have to be as dark as the control line. As long as its pretty close it is considered a positive. I never knew this before, so i just get the digitals. The pkg instructions mislead you as it says it has to be as dark or darker but thats not true. I found that out when i missed O the cycle i used them, as i waited to see if the line would get darker as it never was as dark. Then it lightened up. Found out it just had to be close to it. Hopefully you managed to BD while it was darker :)


----------



## crystlmcd

orionfox said:


> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test on Oct 4th. Not sure if I O'd yet or not since I haven't actually seen a positive on my OPKs (line got darker on the 16th but never positive and then lighter the last couple days). I figure the 4th will be safe day if AF hasn't shown up yet. If this isn't my month then I'm going to try temping next cycle. I was hoping I wouldn't have to but it will be helpful to confirm if I'm actually O'ing or not.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> When using the non digital opks, the line does not have to be as dark as the control line. As long as its pretty close it is considered a positive. I never knew this before, so i just get the digitals. The pkg instructions mislead you as it says it has to be as dark or darker but thats not true. I found that out when i missed O the cycle i used them, as i waited to see if the line would get darker as it never was as dark. Then it lightened up. Found out it just had to be close to it. Hopefully you managed to BD while it was darker :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I've been driving myself insane wondering what was going on. We did BD the day it was darker and then again last night so hopefully we caught it.


----------



## orionfox

crystlmcd said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test on Oct 4th. Not sure if I O'd yet or not since I haven't actually seen a positive on my OPKs (line got darker on the 16th but never positive and then lighter the last couple days). I figure the 4th will be safe day if AF hasn't shown up yet. If this isn't my month then I'm going to try temping next cycle. I was hoping I wouldn't have to but it will be helpful to confirm if I'm actually O'ing or not.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> When using the non digital opks, the line does not have to be as dark as the control line. As long as its pretty close it is considered a positive. I never knew this before, so i just get the digitals. The pkg instructions mislead you as it says it has to be as dark or darker but thats not true. I found that out when i missed O the cycle i used them, as i waited to see if the line would get darker as it never was as dark. Then it lightened up. Found out it just had to be close to it. Hopefully you managed to BD while it was darker :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I've been driving myself insane wondering what was going on. We did BD the day it was darker and then again last night so hopefully we caught it.Click to expand...

You're welcome...FX for you that you caught that eggie :) Yeah sometimes you wish getting pregnant would be a whole lot more easier lol.


----------



## k8ywalsh

I am back! Testing October 5th!


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone! AF got me this morning so moving on over from the sept thread! :wave: 

Welcome to the new ladies...FX'd this is your month! 

Turtle - please can you put me down for the 18th October. That will be CD29 for me so either the day before or day AF is due, as I usually have 28/29 day cycles. Thanks! :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## Yoga_Girl

k8ywalsh said:


> I am back! Testing October 5th!

Welcome back! Good Luck this month!:winkwink:


----------



## 55comet555

you can add me to this, should start af tomro considering I've had pink discharge most of the day today and had a temp drop. hope this is our month ladies!
I'll most likely start testing the 20th


----------



## Eclaire

Can you add me as well. The witch got me Tuesday, so it looks like I will be testing on the 12th. Assuming my cycle is longer this month, and my husband's business trip isn't scheduled around O. not holding my breath this cycle. But at least it is good to see so many familiar avatars to spend the time with.


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome back, everyone! :hi: I think I've got everyone added to the front page that's been able to give me a testing date so far. Please let me know if I missed anyone!

How was everyone's weekend? Anybody do anything fun? We went to a going away party on Friday night for a friend who's moving back to Whales; he's been in the states for 10 years now and is leaving on Tuesday to move back. Then yesterday we had a beer tasting event to go to in the afternoon, that was a lot of fun! Then we just snuggled on the couch, ate Chinese, and watched the Hangover...followed by an impromptu bd'ing session before calling it an early night... :blush: I love those, those are the best to me when they're not planned out or anything! So all in all, it's been a fun weekend!

I hope everyone else had a nice weekend as well! Oh, and I do agree with you Mommyto, this really is the BEST group of ladies! I absolutely love chatting with you all! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

I worked yesterday.. was supposed to today but came down with a horrible cold.. feel like poo!! lol.


----------



## jumpingo

turtle, sounds like a perfect saturday!

my husband and i went out with a bunch of his friends on saturday, for a friend's birthday. good beer and steak. it was an even bigger treat because i've been on a diet for the last 2 weeks. no beer, no candy, nothing fun.:roll:

yesterday, i climbed a little mountain on the outskirts of tokyo with some friends. nothing strenuous, but it was nice to get out and get some fresh air (and work off all of saturday night's calories:haha:) am realizing more and more how much of an introvert i am though. am exhausted after all that socializing.:dohh: maybe need to pace myself a little better!!


----------



## juscause

Hello ladies! Just caught up. Hope everyone had a nice weekend!

AFM, we've been having bad storms here and the power keeps cutting out. DH has been bored so we have been BDing up a storm ourselves! It's a little early but I'm hoping the extra times will make this our month.


----------



## Eclaire

Has anyone ever tried Progesterone cream? If so what did you think and did it help to lengthen your leutal phase? Mine is currently averaging 8 days. Really need some advice. Not seeing any improvements with Vitamin C and a B-50 Complex.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Has anyone ever tried Progesterone cream? If so what did you think and did it help to lengthen your leutal phase? Mine is currently averaging 8 days. Really need some advice. Not seeing any improvements with Vitamin C and a B-50 Complex.

Have you tried Vitex before? I have low progesterone (1st round clomid 15, 2nd round it was at 20)
And after doing research vitex is an all natural herb that claims to even out hormones. 
I did tons of reading up on it. Been taking 800mg daily, hopefully it works. 
I don't have a RE appt until next month and rather than sit back and do nothing, with the vitamins at least I'm doing something. 
I can't help you with the cream though. Seems like it might get messy. Is it topical? Internal?
Try the long term TTC board, I've seen some topics about it. Maybe they can help? Good luck! :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies! I had a rather quiet weekend, just housework on Saturday with a movie and bottle if wine in the evening. Then a bit of retail therapy on Sunday. :) 

Feeling bit down again today. Need to pull myself out of this mood, so going to drag myself out for a run this evening! 

Sorry Eclaire - I have never used progesterone cream so can't help you. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! I'm not quite ready for it to be Monday and for the weekend to be gone yet! :( How's everyone doing today?

Jumpingo, that sounds like a really fun weekend! I know what you mean about being kind of an introvert...I can only seem to handle so much in one weekend before it becomes a little overwhelming! :)

Bug, sorry about your cold! :( I hope you feel better soon. Mine is FINALLY starting to go away, and it's been almost 2 weeks now! Geez!

Juscause, that sounds romantic! I think all the extra bd'ing, even if it's not during your fertile time, will bring you good luck. FX! :)

Bing, that sounds like a nice weekend too! Hope you bought something great during your retail therapy! :haha:

Eclaire, sorry, I don't know anything about progesterone cream. I'm interested to hear what you find out though, if anything! Good luck!


----------



## orionfox

Yep as I figured im officially joining this thread as AF is just starting. Glad to be starting this cycle.


----------



## Turtle0630

Sorry, orion! :hugs: Glad to have you joining us here though. Good luck this cycle, I hope this is the one for you! :)


----------



## Eclaire

My understanding on the progesterone cream is that it is applied to the wrists, arms or inner thighs once or twice per day after you ovulate. I am debating giving it a go as I officially stopped breastfeeding d on Saturday. I will look out for vitex when I am out running errands today. Thanks for the help. I will keep you all updated if I decide to use the cream.


----------



## kj87

Count me in! O day i believe is today or tomorrow! tww starts soon. Testing Oct. 5th!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Question! How do you ladies choose which day you're going to test? I know when AF is supposed to arrive, but I always test before that. Should I be waiting? I'm currently 3dpo.


----------



## Turtle0630

Kj, I got your date changed to the 5th! Good luck! :)

Lanfear, I just kind of pick a date close to when AF is supposed to arrive. I honestly try to pick the date that I'm expecting AF, my cycles are a little wonky still so that's never really a for sure date for me. And I know that realistically I'll start testing earlier than that usually. I think some ladies give AF due date as a testing date (and often start testing sooner!) and some ladies give a date a few days prior. Totally personal preference!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks turtle, i hope so too :) This time we are more prepared and have lots of preseed on the ready :) Once AF is in full force and i know that im on CD1, I will let you know the testing date. Lets see if we can get more BFPs this time around.


----------



## Lanfear333

Well then, I guess you can add me as Oct 3, but I will more than likely test before. I'm 3dpo.


----------



## Bing28

Sorry your out Orion. FX'd for October.

Turtle - I bought a new jumper and blouse and some new pillows for our bed during my retail therapy. Nothing too exciting! :) 

Yoga (or anyone else who may know) - I'm just wondering about the transvaginal scan I have booked for a week tomorrow. Will they be able to check the thickness of my lining during the scan? Or is that done on another test? I'm convinced a thin lining is the reason why I'm not conceiving as period are only 2 days max (1st day medium flow and 2nd day light flow) with a few days spotting afterwards. If that is the reason, then I'm worried we may even struggle with IVF if it comes to that for us. :cry: 

Xx


----------



## Bug222

they should be able to see the thickness Bling


----------



## Turtle0630

Lanfear, got you added to the front page! Good luck! :)

Bing, that sounds lovely! I hope it was just the therapy that you needed. ;)


----------



## canadabear

Hello Ladies! :wave: back from a month of NTNP.. HATED IT!! :haha: much happier that af has started so I can get to temping again next cycle.

Will try to catch up on all the pages so far.. :dust:

OFFICAL TESTING DATE.. HALLOWEEN!! :happydance:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi everyone! Hope you had a good weekend. I needed a pick me up, so I dyed my hair, painted my nails and went to Sephora. The lady at Sephora was super sweet and gave me extra samples. I have been having fun trying them out this week.

Eclaire~I have not tried the progesterone cream, but please let me know how it goes. I have the same challenge.

Bing~Hope you are feeling better! Yes, I just read on webmd that the US can check your uterine lining. My Dr is great, he just doesn't always tell me what he is looking for. What you will find with seeing a specialist is that they are the most brilliant people on the planet, but their communication skills are not as brilliant. So I would suggest writing down all of your questions before going in and be really prepared. This was advice that I got from another friend and I found it really helped. Good luck! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Nikoru0111

Hi I'm new, my name is Nicole. Actually I was wtt but u think I might have been a but too presumptuous with my first chart after coming off bc and turns out I dtd on 2 of my most fertile days. Currently I'm taking prenatals and off caffeine and alcohol just in case. I'm not sure what I am hoping for. If I get AF then that let's me have coffee again and I'm not a big drinker but at least I can have a little over Christmas before TTC in Jan. 

I'm going to be testing Oct 6

Here is my chart...what do you think? 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/52ba20


----------



## peachcheeks

I plan on testing on October 4! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey ladies! Can i join you? Bing said you re a wonderful group of ladies n i would love to wait this out with you! At little bit about me...
05/10 ds, 04/11 mmc at 11w1d, 08/11 mc at 6w5d, 05/12 dd, 03/14 mmc at 6w5d. Sooooo its been a looong journey. I ve had 2 uterine septum resections (last one was 06/14) and this is our first cycle back on ttc. Unfortunately i kind of missed ov so we didnt really time bding well but of course you can never lose all hope right? I ll be testing on 3/10 if i dont cave before that (i m sure i will!!)


----------



## chistiana

Nicole wow this is a very well timed chart!! You re in with some really good chances so i d give decaf a chance if i were you!!!


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! I had the BEST night sleep last night in ages and feeling much more refreshed and happier today! :)

Yoga - thanks for the info! I'll make sure I go in prepared! 

Hi Christiana :wave: nice to see you over here! The ladies here are amazing! This is my third month with then all. :) 

Welcome back Canada! :wave: 

And hello to all the other new ladies :wave: 

Xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

Hi everyone! nice to meet you! 

Chistiana- Yeah I might have to look into decaf. I just don't like how the decaf is processed. I need to look into getting some of that decaf that uses the swiss water process. The only problem being that I live in Japan and I cant read (or speak) Japanese that well. 

Actually I am starting Japanese classes from October 1st, so I wanted to wait until Jan to start ttc and then I could probably fit at least 9-10 months of lessons in before giving birth. One of my best friends always says that babies come when they are ready not when we are though lol. She is pregnant at the moment and it wasnt planned. She is getting married in October (already planned before she found out she was pregnant) so now she has had to alter her dress and her honeymoon (she was meant to be trekking in the jungle). My other best friend is ttc right now and having a hard time so I am hoping she manages to conceive before I do. Fingers crossed.

(p.s) sorry I like to ramble on a lot...


----------



## chistiana

Lol yes they never ask us!! When i got pg with my dd i had to finish my dissertation but because i had ds and working i could never get down to it...at 13 weeks i was put on extremely strict bed rest (feet up and only out of bed to go to the loo) so i lay there for a whole 5 months and finished my dissertation before she arrived (5 weeks early little minx)!!! 
And wow i admire you, japanese sounds a really difficult language to learn!

Bing hey girl, so glad you re feeling refreshed, a whole new relaxed attitude might do the trick!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

chistiana said:


> And wow i admire you, japanese sounds a really difficult language to learn!

I have studied a little when I was in the UK so I guess when I say I know NOTHING, it isn't true. It just feels like that when you are surrounded by people using all sorts of different vocabulary when you only use and understand the one from the text. Anyway at least in Japan I can go out and practice my Japanese as soon as I learn it and maybe it will stick. My husband works a lot of hours so cant always help me. 

He is ill at the moment though, with a fever poor thing. I think he has been working too hard.


----------



## jumpingo

nikoru, where in japan?? being surrounded is hard but definitely helps! it works the other way too though; i'm surrounded by english now (living on a military base after living 7 years on my own in tokyo) and am forgetting all my japanese:dohh:


----------



## Bing28

Wow it think it would be amazing to learn japenese but it's sounds like too much hard work to me! 

Christiana - yes a good nights sleep and I'm ready to face cycle #15!! In response to your question in the other thread no I have never had a TV scan before so hopefully they will find something as I think there would be nothing worse than having unexplained fertility. 

Xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> nikoru, where in japan?? being surrounded is hard but definitely helps! it works the other way too though; i'm surrounded by english now (living on a military base after living 7 years on my own in tokyo) and am forgetting all my japanese:dohh:

In Tokyo, yeah I am picking up things little by little, but it just isnt fast enough for me. I want to be able to communicate with my In-Laws properly and express my feelings thoroughly to them. I'll be taking 20 classroom hours per week of Japanese soon and I expect that I`ll have to do at least 5 hours homework per week and we have the choice of optional free kanji lessons after class each day as well. Plus I'll be surrounded and have my husband to help a little.

7 years on your own! Well done! I don't think I would have survived the first few months without my husband but mainly because the move and set-up is stressful and my job was particularly hard. I quit though and wil finish at the end of September woohoo!:thumbup:


----------



## juscause

Can one of you ladies please help? This is my first month temping. I also used OPKs and got faint lines up until yesterday, when it was as dark as the control line. Today's OPK was way darker than the control line. However, my temp took a nosedive today. When did I o?


----------



## Bing28

Feeling rather excited about this cycle now! 

Just been doing some research online about ways to thicken your lining and found lots of useful info so just been to holland & barratt at lunch time and stocked up on Raspberry leaf tea, Vitamin E and B vitamins! Even if we have no success this cycle i'll be interested to see if my periods get longer/heavier! 

Going to try and eat extra healthy as well this cycle. I could do with losing a few pounds anyways! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, lots to catch up on! Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: Glad to have you along, and good luck! I think I've got you all added to the front page, please let me know if I missed anyone! And canada, welcome back! :)

Juscause, I don't know for sure but I would guess that means you're either going to O today or tomorrow, since your opk was even darker today. A positive just means you'll O sometime in the next 12-36 hours (I think, everyone seems to give slightly different time ranges for that). So having a positive yesterday could have meant you would have O'd yesterday, but since your temp didn't go up today and since you still had a positive today, I would guess it would be today or tomorrow. Hope that helps! 

Bing, glad to hear that you're feeling so positive about this cycle now! That's great! FX that it works and that you can just cancel that RE appointment due to already being pregnant! :D


----------



## ZubZub

Hi, can you add me for 19 October (I think). I'm going on my 28 day cycles before my mc. AF arrived exactly 4 weeks after my d&c so hopefully my cycle isn't too out of whack and it's a close enough guess! 

As an aside, do you ladies think we are CRAZY to try again? My previous pg's have been: normal DS, mc, Down syndrome DD, mc... 3 out of 4 pg's have not had ideal results. Scary. Thanks for your input!


----------



## orionfox

Ok please add me for october 21st :) Fx that this is the cycle for me finally. Glad to be starting cd1 today yay lol :)


----------



## sheylee

I'm out for sept! Please add me in for October 21!


----------



## Turtle0630

I've got you all added! :dust: to everyone, I sure hope we ALL get bfp's this month! :)


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome to all of the new ladies! 

Well I picked up my Vitex yesterday, but I haven't started taking it yet since one of the things it does is to increase milk production. Since I just weaned (now at 76 hours since the last breastfeeding) I don't want anything to trick my body into making more milk. So I think I will start in a few days. Still thinking about getting the progesterone cream. Found one on amazon with good reviews and it contains wild yam which is also good for fertility. I will think about it for a few days and then probably order. 

I don't think I will have any success this month since hubby is traveling next week and that is likely my fertile time, so this month might be spent trying to lengthen my lp. But if he is around for any of my fertile window we will have to give it the "ol college try". Just have to wait and see.

Also, found a very pleasant side effect to weaning. I suddenly have a sex drive again. It has been nearly 2 years since I actually craved sex. So happy. Now I just need my hubby free so I can pounce!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi, would you ladies mind if I join? I've decided to start TTC number 2 next cycle, and last time I was on one of these threads. It was so supportive! I will be testing on the 29th. Still waiting for the end of this cycle, I swear my cycles completely changed after having ds!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi DaTucker, and welcome! :hi: Happy to have you along. I'll get you added to the front page, and good luck! :dust:


----------



## DaTucker

Thank you!! Same to you!


----------



## chistiana

Jus i always get a day when my opk is just as dark as the control line and then next day its way darker..i get extreme ov pain so i know exactly when it happens and its always on the day on the darker one. Good luck! Ow and my temps dont go up for a good 2-3 days after!doesnt mean anything!

Zubzub no you re not crazy to try again..after ds i had 2 mcs in 5 months n the doc suggested we wait for 6 month...i conceived my daughter 25 days after my d&c!

Bing i totally get you girl! When i went in for the 4d us i just kept wishing for the doc to find a big huge septum and for my nk cells to be super high! Weird huh?? I think i ll give red raspberry a try too next month if we get a bfn this cycle. Also look into red clover i think it helped me with my last bfp.

Hello to everyone else, hope you re having a great day!!

Stupid question but i just have to..for thise ho have had bfps before..did you have any symptoms at 3 dpo? I remember feeling like i couldnt digest my food at 5dpo last time but dont remember before that..i have no symptoms whatsoever so far :(


----------



## DaTucker

I tried for 3 1/2 years before I got pregnant with ds, and I swore up down nearly every month I felt symptoms immediately lol. Stopped TTC for 2 months and got pregnant. I didn't have a signal symptom, only realized I was pregnant be of my late period. Idk if it's possible or not to have them at 3dpo, but I do know our minds are funny things!

Although usually implantation doesn't normally happen until much later than 3dpo.


----------



## Turtle0630

Zub, I agree with Christiana in that I don't think you're crazy. I'm sorry that things have been rough for you in the ttc department, but I certainly don't think you're crazy! :hugs:


----------



## sheylee

Christina - I had super early symptoms with my daughter... I can't remember exactly when they started as she's 5 now, but I know I tested very early with her (I think I was only one week along when I got my bfp) I was falling asleep at work (office job with super comfy chairs!) and gagging anytime I went to Subway, which used to be my fave!

Does anyone have any suggestions on natural fertility enhancers? I have heard baby aspirin? My doctor has offered me fertility drugs after having a miscarriage last cycle, so if this isn't my cycle I think we will do it. He didn't mention the drug name, but said it was a needle for me and then sperm washing... I just had assumed it would be a pill.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome to all the new girls! :wave: Praying for lots of bfps!
:dust:
I hope October comes quick. I have a RE appt on the 15th and praying she has some good news with SOMETHING to move us forward. I'll even go on the clomid again IF the cycle is monitored with trigger shot or u/s. 
Till then it'll be SMEP and prayers. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

sheylee said:


> Christina - I had super early symptoms with my daughter... I can't remember exactly when they started as she's 5 now, but I know I tested very early with her (I think I was only one week along when I got my bfp) I was falling asleep at work (office job with super comfy chairs!) and gagging anytime I went to Subway, which used to be my fave!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on natural fertility enhancers? I have heard baby aspirin? My doctor has offered me fertility drugs after having a miscarriage last cycle, so if this isn't my cycle I think we will do it. He didn't mention the drug name, but said it was a needle for me and then sperm washing... I just had assumed it would be a pill.


Have you done any research on Vitex? It's had some great reviews and it's all natural. 
Your procedure sounds like either IUI ore IVF.
Have you asked about that? Is there a hormone trigger shot that have to take with it? Do you know if your0 insurance covers it? 
Sorry for the questions, just curious :)


----------



## sheylee

Thanks MnG - I'll look into the Vitex

My doctor didn't tell me too much about the procedure, he doesn't do it and will just refer me to a specialist. Just briefly said that I would have a shot and then the sperm wash. He did say it wasn't covered by OHIP, I think it's about $300


----------



## Yoga_Girl

sheylee said:


> Christina - I had super early symptoms with my daughter... I can't remember exactly when they started as she's 5 now, but I know I tested very early with her (I think I was only one week along when I got my bfp) I was falling asleep at work (office job with super comfy chairs!) and gagging anytime I went to Subway, which used to be my fave!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on natural fertility enhancers? I have heard baby aspirin? My doctor has offered me fertility drugs after having a miscarriage last cycle, so if this isn't my cycle I think we will do it. He didn't mention the drug name, but said it was a needle for me and then sperm washing... I just had assumed it would be a pill.

Hi Sheylee, it sounds like what your Dr is suggesting is what I am doing this month. I am doing daily injections of Bravelle with a trigger shot at the end. This is an IVF med, which will be combined with IUI and sperm washing. I have tried vitamins and the holistic approach without any luck yet. So I am hopeful this month will give us the jump start we need.

Good luck with your decisions. It's a lot to think about. Please let me know if you have any questions. I am here if you need anything.:flower:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! It's almost hump day...which means half way through the week. Whohoo!

Turtle~I will know what day I test at the end of this week and will let you know. Thanks for managing the board and everyone's test dates. I enjoy looking at the front page to see who tagged an egg. It's a little like Christmas morning!

Welcome to the new girls! So happy to have you and get to know you better.

Nicole~So cool you are learning Japanese. My husband is trilingual and he always said that immersion is the best way to learn. Good Luck!

Bing~Glad you are feeling more optimistic this cycle. I hope you get your answers soon.

Bug~Hope you are feeling better! Rest up.

Chistiana~Welcome! My heart goes out to you and your angels. I hope this is your month.

Eclaire~Congrats on getting your groove back! Enjoy pouncing your man. LOL! :O)


----------



## mommasboys2

Hi, do you ladies mind if I join in? We have been TTC #3 for almost 5 years now. We have had 3 mc's and with the last mc we finally found out what has been causing the mc's. Well at my doctors visit at the end of Aug. she suggested Clomid since we have been trying for a year since our last mc. And to say the least Clomid doesn't like me at all but if it works it will be well worth it all of the horrible side affects. I am due for AF October 3rd, 2 days before my birthday, so here's to hoping I get the best birthday present anyone could ask for! I plan to start testing on the 1st if I can hold out that long. Fx'd for everyone's BFP this month!


----------



## chistiana

Sheylee i ve been pg 5 times and 3/5 i didnt have any symptoms but i still get sad n anxious when i dont feel them during the tww! 
I took baby aspirin until w12 with my dd. i also used fur but you ll need to do your research on that!

Datucker i know, i keep saying to myself its not possible to have symptoms this early on but i still want them!!!

Yoga girl get busy girl!!! Thanks, i think of my angels every single day, they re up there looking out for their brother n sister :)

Mommasboys2 we re also ttc #3! Can i ask which MTHFR mutation you have? I have the A type but my doc didnt even look into it even after my 3rd mc so i m still a little suspicious of it.

Hope everyones doing good girls, smile cause this might be the month we get out THB


----------



## chistiana

Sorry for the typoes stupid small phone!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! How is everyone doing today? It's a rainy and dreary morning here today, it makes me just want to be at home snuggled in bed!

Yoga, thank you for that sweet message! I am happy to manage the threads and update the front with new testers and (especially!) bfp's! That kind of organization is right up my alley. :)

Mommas, welcome! :hi: Glad to have you along. I'll get you added to the front page, and good luck!!! I hope that October is your month, and that you get that awesome birthday bfp! :D


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy hump day everyone! Almost done with this hellish week.
Anyone have exciting plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## Bug222

happy hump day! I just got off work this morning after a stretch of nights.. so my weekend starts now.. well after a sleep! lol no big plans here. 

SMEP in full force... cd 11- last cycle I got my positive opk on cd 12.


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone has a happy hump day with lots of BDing lol...afm that wont be happening for a few days because the evil witch is giving me hell this cycle. Cant wait for her to leave and not come back lol.


----------



## Lanfear333

I will also not be doing any BDing this hump day. Got a stupid YI. :growlmad:


----------



## MG0423

Hello, mind if I join this group? I'm on CD15 now so I will be testing around the 7th (if I can hold out that long). We have been TTC for 2 years and all tests have come back normal. This is my first month of Clomid (even though I ovulate on my own) and my bloodwork right after indicated good results. So I'm feeling hopeful but only time will tell!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lanfear333 said:


> I will also not be doing any BDing this hump day. Got a stupid YI. :growlmad:

I hate those! I had one back in May. I used the monistat 3 day and it wouldnt go away so I asked for an rx and it was cleared by the morning. 
Hope yours goes away quick. They are no fun!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi MG, welcome! :hi: So sorry about your lengthy struggle to conceive. :( I really hope the Clomid helps and that this is your cycle! :hugs: I've got you added! :)

Lanfear, sorry to hear about your YI! :( I hope it clears up quickly for you!

Orion, I hope that :witch: flies away soon, and yes, doesn't come back! :D

Afm, I got a positive opk yesterday afternoon! Wahoo! We had already dtd on Monday, and of course did again yesterday. I'm thinking we'll do it one more time tonight and consider that our 3 days in a row (even though Monday was before the + opk). I tested again this morning and it was just *barely* lighter than the control line. I'm going to test again this afternoon, just to be sure. I'm guessing I either O'd late last night or more likely, will be O'ing today. I'll wait and see if I have any more O pains today and what my temps do! (I had a few twinges yesterday but if I get some stronger ones today I'll know it was really today instead). Either way, I'm at least almost in the tww! :)


----------



## peachcheeks

Oh yay Turtle!! Seeing a positive on a test is an awesome feeling, even OPKs!


----------



## Bing28

No humping for me either as still spotting and waaaayyyy too tired for that! :haha:

I had an awful nights sleep last night and feeling tired and miserable today. A nice soak in the bath and an early night is in order I think.


----------



## mommasboys2

chistiana said:


> Sheylee i ve been pg 5 times and 3/5 i didnt have any symptoms but i still get sad n anxious when i dont feel them during the tww!
> I took baby aspirin until w12 with my dd. i also used fur but you ll need to do your research on that!
> 
> Datucker i know, i keep saying to myself its not possible to have symptoms this early on but i still want them!!!
> 
> Yoga girl get busy girl!!! Thanks, i think of my angels every single day, they re up there looking out for their brother n sister :)
> 
> Mommasboys2 we re also ttc #3! Can i ask which MTHFR mutation you have? I have the A type but my doc didnt even look into it even after my 3rd mc so i m still a little suspicious of it.
> 
> Hope everyones doing good girls, smile cause this might be the month we get out THB

Chistiana I do not remember exactly what type of MTHFR they said I had it was a lot of information to take it all at once lol. She prescribed me Metanx to take though bc my body does not process synthetic folic acid and b vitamins due to the mthfr. I am also on a daily baby aspirin as both blood disorders cause by blood to clot more than it shoild. I was also instructed once I get a positive test to come in that day so I can start a daily shot of Levoxan so hopefully I will not habe another mc. I am so sorry that you habe had to go through s many mc's! I would definitely ask them to look into it. Dotheu have you on any meds or will you have to take any meds once you get your BFP?


----------



## LilRu

Hi ladies, what a supportive group. This is my first post....ever! Been reading posts for support for the last few months and finally decided to join.. Ttc for 6 mo.... Totally felt like this was our month, decided to take hpt today, cd24, 3 days before AF due, and got a BFN. Am I out this month? Not sure when I ovulated bc me and DH were on vaca in Hawaii and didn't want to worry about temps and tests since in paradise :)
Any hopeful stories?


----------



## Mrs. Bach

I'm going to be testing October 1st. This is our last attempt with TTC. I've been trying for over 5 years and PCOS has made it so difficult. We gave up all the hormone pills and decided to let it happen naturally if it will. I've been having odd symptoms for the last two weeks and I swear I ovulated on the 12th. So we'll see! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SashaM

Hi all, testing for me will be October 5!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: Happy to have you joining us, and good luck to you all!!! :dust:

LilRu, welcome to the boards for the first time! I absolutely love this site, and this testing thread! Everyone is so nice and supportive. And it's great to have a group of lovely women to obsess with, and talk about the embarrassing details with that nobody else in your life wants to hear about! :haha: I wouldn't say you're out yet for this month! You're never out until that dang witch arrives. Good luck! :hugs:

Mrs. Bach, I'm sorry that you've had such a long, rough go of it. :hugs: I really hope that this is your month, especially since it will be your last one trying! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## chistiana

Mommaboys2 i m not on anything yet but as soon as i get an bfp i am to start baby aspirin, progesterone, extra folic acid and steroids as my nk cell count came back on the high end (but not abnormally high) after my last mc. It sounds like we have the same type of mutation so i might give my doc a ring and ask about the meds you mentioned, thanks! I m sorry that you too have had to go through mcs, hopefully that was our share of this and we re done and over with them! 

LilRu i only got my very very faint bfp at 14 dpo so you re definitely not out! Kmfx! 

Hello to aaaallll the lovely ladies in here, hope this is the months for everyone!


----------



## Rach87

Just started af today. :dohh: surprisingly still in a really great mood. Weird. Lol maybe its the nice weather. Ah well, October here we go! Can I join for the 23rd?


----------



## Turtle0630

Rach, absolutely! I'll get you added. Sorry about the :witch: making her visit, and good luck to you this cycle! :)


----------



## Rach87

Thanks turtle, you too!


----------



## orionfox

Yay for positive opk turtle :) Hope this is your month.


----------



## mommasboys2

chistiana said:


> Mommaboys2 i m not on anything yet but as soon as i get an bfp i am to start baby aspirin, progesterone, extra folic acid and steroids as my nk cell count came back on the high end (but not abnormally high) after my last mc. It sounds like we have the same type of mutation so i might give my doc a ring and ask about the meds you mentioned, thanks! I m sorrNutrientsy that you too have had to go through mcs, hopefully that was our share of this and we re done and over with them!
> 
> LilRu i only got my very very faint bfp at 14 dpo so you re definitely not out! Kmfx!
> 
> Hello to aaaallll the lovely ladies in here, hope this is the months for everyone!

Chistiana I would definitely ask the doctor more about it so you can take every precaution possible to keep from havimg another mc. I know that the reason I have to take the levoxan is because I also have factor v leiden which is another clotting disorder along with the mthfr. From my understanding the factor v leiden causes blood clots in the placenta which cuts off the oxygen and nutrients to the baby. So therefore it causes slow fetal growth and ends in mc. The hope is that taking the baby asprin already will help with implantation and then when I get pregnant I will start the levoxan (injections of blood thinner) to keep blood clots from forming during pregnancy. I'm not sure that if you only have mthfr that it would be the same or if the baby asprin would be enough. Definitely something worth asking the doctor about and maybe more blood work to rule out any other possible blood disorders if they haven't tested you for all of them yet. Would love to know what you find out when you do talk with your doctor! Fx'd for you that you will have your healthy sticky bean this month!


----------



## Nikoru0111

So far I have learnt it's much harder than I thought for people to conceive when they are trying to even for people in their twenties there seems to be at least a little wait...it's so weird that we lived in fear of getting pregnant for so long...only now to find it isn't all that easy (for some). I have my fingers crossed for all of you, especially those that have been TTC for some time! Good luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## juscause

Yay Turtle! Love those positives even on an OPK!

Welcome Lil! I would say you aren't out yet- sounds like it's still early. 

Feeling a bit down over here. Still no temp rise two days after o. I'm thinking maybe I didn't this month, which would mean I am out already.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Welcome to all the new girls! :wave: Praying for lots of bfps!
> :dust:
> I hope October comes quick. I have a RE appt on the 15th and praying she has some good news with SOMETHING to move us forward. I'll even go on the clomid again IF the cycle is monitored with trigger shot or u/s.
> Till then it'll be SMEP and prayers. :)

Good Luck MnG!:hugs: Fx everything looks good. I have you in my prayers. Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

mommasboys2 said:


> Hi, do you ladies mind if I join in? We have been TTC #3 for almost 5 years now. We have had 3 mc's and with the last mc we finally found out what has been causing the mc's. Well at my doctors visit at the end of Aug. she suggested Clomid since we have been trying for a year since our last mc. And to say the least Clomid doesn't like me at all but if it works it will be well worth it all of the horrible side affects. I am due for AF October 3rd, 2 days before my birthday, so here's to hoping I get the best birthday present anyone could ask for! I plan to start testing on the 1st if I can hold out that long. Fx'd for everyone's BFP this month!

Welcome! Good Luck! I hope this is your month.:winkwink:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

chistiana said:


> Sheylee i ve been pg 5 times and 3/5 i didnt have any symptoms but i still get sad n anxious when i dont feel them during the tww!
> I took baby aspirin until w12 with my dd. i also used fur but you ll need to do your research on that!
> 
> Datucker i know, i keep saying to myself its not possible to have symptoms this early on but i still want them!!!
> 
> Yoga girl get busy girl!!! Thanks, i think of my angels every single day, they re up there looking out for their brother n sister :)
> 
> Mommasboys2 we re also ttc #3! Can i ask which MTHFR mutation you have? I have the A type but my doc didnt even look into it even after my 3rd mc so i m still a little suspicious of it.
> 
> Hope everyones doing good girls, smile cause this might be the month we get out THB

LOL!! Thank you!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Welcome to all of the new ladies! Excited to have you!

Turtle and anyone else trying to catch the O....GOOD LUCK. Fingers crossed this is our month! Have fun BDing! ;O))))

I have a Dr appointment today to see how many eggs the injections have dropped. I am so nervous that I woke up 10 minutes before my alarm went off. I have been getting CM since AF stopped, so I am hoping this is good news. 

Have a great day ladies! Remember it's Friday Eve. Looking forward to this weekend, since I get to see my family that is 2 hours away. They are always a nice pick me up.


----------



## Bing28

juscause said:


> Yay Turtle! Love those positives even on an OPK!
> 
> Welcome Lil! I would say you aren't out yet- sounds like it's still early.
> 
> Feeling a bit down over here. Still no temp rise two days after o. I'm thinking maybe I didn't this month, which would mean I am out already.

Jus - last month I didn't get my temp rise until 4dpo and read that not all women get their rise the day immediately after ovulating! So try not to worry. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, everyone! We've almost made it through the work week, yay! :) 

Yoga, good luck at your appointment today! I hope it goes great, keep us updated! :)

Jus, like Bing said, I've read that not all women get their rise right away after O, and obviously that didn't happen for her last cycle either. So FX that you get it in the next day or two, don't give up hope yet! :hugs: I also love seeing those positives, even just on an opk! It's funny how just a positive anything can make me so excited, and make me feel like I've won the lottery! :haha:

My opk was positive again after work yesterday. Since the one yesterday morning was SO close to being + that it was hard to tell, I went ahead and counted it as such yesterday with the afternoon one being so. Then it was back to negative this morning. I'm sure I O'd yesterday as I had the O pains yesterday afternoon. I feel good about our chances this cycle! My temp started to go up this morning; well actually, it's been going up the last 3 days, but that's because Monday was SUPER low at 96.66 or something like that for some reason. So I think it's just been climbing back up to normal. Today's looks like it's above what I'm guessing FF will mark as my cover line, so I'm excited to see in the next couple of days! :) As of now, I'm officially considering myself 1dpo. Let the tww begin!


----------



## chistiana

Jus i too get my temp rise 2-3 days post ov but that doesnt mean anything! Chin up!

Mommasboys2 i tested negative for all other blood clotting disorders hence just the baby aspirin! Here to all these drugs working for us!!!

Turtle yaaaay hope you caught that egg girl, lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Bug222

positive opk for me today! bd the last two days.. will again today and tomorrow... and maybe the next day lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Looks like I've missed lots... again. Stupid work. .stupid bills. Does anyone have any fun plans this weekend? 

Welcome to all the new girls! I hope everyone gets their :bfp: this month!


----------



## DaTucker

Is it just me, or is this cycle draaaaagging? :coffee:


----------



## Turtle0630

Christiana, thanks! 

Bug, wow! I am impressed with that bd'ing schedule! We did Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday...Tuesday was my first + opk this cycle so Monday was just a coincidence. So I guess we should again tonight but I honestly don't know if I have it in me after 3 days in a row already!...and I don't know as though hubby does either! Is that bad? :dohh:

As far as weekend plans go, today is my niece's birthday and next Wednesday is my nephew's birthday. So Saturday afternoon they're having a small birthday party for him at the park behind their house, then we're going out to eat for the family birthday dinner to celebrate both of them. Then Sunday I think we're going to the Renaissance Festival. And that's about it! How about the rest of you? MnG, this is the weekend you're going to the State Fair, right?


----------



## peachcheeks

Nikoru0111 said:


> So far I have learnt it's much harder than I thought for people to conceive when they are trying to even for people in their twenties there seems to be at least a little wait...it's so weird that we lived in fear of getting pregnant for so long...only now to find it isn't all that easy (for some). I have my fingers crossed for all of you, especially those that have been TTC for some time! Good luck and baby dust to you all!

I know what you mean.. I'm only 22 and have been trying for over a year... I think BC really messed me up.


----------



## Lanfear333

DaTucker said:


> Is it just me, or is this cycle draaaaagging? :coffee:

YES! We BD'd so much this month. Like almost every day after AF until 3 days after O. I just wanna know!!! Did all the dancing work?!


----------



## Bing28

Evening everyone! :wave: 

I hope you've all had a good day? 

Well after another rubbish day yesterday (I sat in the bath last night and just cried), today was a much better day! I have felt less tired today, which I think may be down to the B vitamins I have been taking, so have been much less emotional. I just hope the E vitamins I have also started to take will help clear my skin, as well as increase my lining, as I hate having adult acne! FX'd.

I'm on cd6 today so not much to report. I have finally stopped spotting so may BD tonight just for fun :sex: :haha: We are going to try SMEP again this cycle (but do it properly this time) so we start that on Saturday.

Not got much planned for this weekend...just chores around the house. I've just hung loads of photo frames up on the wall up our stairs so I need to sort out pictures to put in them all. Nothing that exciting! :) 

I hope you caught that eggy Turtle! No it's not bad you and hubby aren't up for it tonight! I was in the same shoes as you last cycle. I couldn't be bothered and knew hubby would take ages to come, so didn't think it was worth the effort! :haha: if only we were all 16 again! :rofl:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Yoga - how did your dr appointment go? 

Bug - got catch that eggy! :sex: :spermy: 

MnG - I hope your okay and not too busy at work. Remember to have some 'you' time!


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh yeah! Bug, I was so busy commenting on your impressive bd'ing schedule that I forgot to tell you good luck! I really hope you catch that eggie! :)

Haha, thanks Bing! I feel better knowing it's not just me. :) You're right, if only we were 16 again for sure! Well I was kind of trying to do the SMEP thing this cycle, but we were thrown off a little. Either way, I got 3 days in a row on the books...just happened to be the day BEFORE the first + opk, then the day of and the day after (which was also positive). That's why we should probably dtd again tonight but 3 days in a row already feels pretty good!

Bing, I'm sorry that you were having such a bad night last night. :hugs: But I'm so glad to hear that things were looking up today! That's great news! I hope things continue on this upward trend for you! :)


----------



## Bug222

hahaha turtle... its the desperation more than anything. hubby doesn't get a choice lol - i would say you have things covered with the three days , they were perfectly timed! 

bing- sorry you had anther horrible day :( I hope today is better for you xxx


----------



## Turtle0630

Hehe, thanks! Well regardless of what's pushing you through, I'm still impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## juscause

So much to catch up on in a day!

Bug and Turtle, fx! Both of your schedules sound promising!

Yoga, how did the appointment go?

Bing, glad you're feeling better. Hoping for a better nights sure and a more positive outlook tomorrow for me :)

I like reading all the posts and seeing it pick up, but I hope every single one of us gets our BFPs this month and the November board is empty!


----------



## orionfox

Well AF finally left after 2 days (yes im one of those lucky ones who it only lasts for a tiny time with no cramps etc)..although this time was a lil rough. So now to convince hubby to bd tonight lol. Picking up my opk this weekend so I can get to testing for those positive days. Preseed is already on my night table lol. Going to start making hubby take his testosterone suppliment and take our multivitamins. Can we say im determined to make this cycle work?

As for weekend plans, we are babysitting a 2.5 yr old tomorrow overnight. At least we get some kids fix in our home lol.


----------



## Eclaire

Hi all so much to catch up on. Things are sounding good with so many +opks and good timing to catch the eggs. Best of luck to all of you.

AFM - not much to report. CD 10 and got some action this am. Nothing scheduled just a fun little romp. Started taking Vitex yesterday. I am only doing 400mg for a week then I will up it to 800. Didn't want to over do it since I just stopped breast feeding and Vitex can increase milk supply.

Also I am not sure if we are really trying this month as dh will be out of town next week when I need him most, plus there is a chance we will be going to Amsterdam in May so I don't want to be too pregnant to travel. Oh well, maybe November will be our month and I am okay with that.


----------



## crystlmcd

Anybody else getting the itch to test?? It's awful. I know it's too early and I'll get a BFN and that's a total let down but I get so excited to test. 

Low key weekend for us. Going to see The Equalizer (we are movie junkies) and watching some college football (go Huskers!).


----------



## canadabear

Opinions on good BD schedules?? How does Smep work?? I really really need to give things a serious effort this month! And dh better just deal with it!! :haha:


----------



## jumpingo

crystlmcd said:


> Anybody else getting the itch to test?? It's awful. I know it's too early and I'll get a BFN and that's a total let down but I get so excited to test.

told myself i wasn't going to test, but then i caved with smu:dohh: bfn at 8dpo. probably can wait a couple days easier now that i got it out of my system:haha:



canadabear said:


> Opinions on good BD schedules?? How does Smep work?? I really really need to give things a serious effort this month! And dh better just deal with it!! :haha:

SMEP is every other day starting around CD10, and then when you get a positive OPK, you go 3 days in a row (including the +OPK day), one day off and one more day. we tried it, but i was foiled by my husband's insistence on sex on CD11, and then got a positive on CD12 and by 14, he needed a break:dohh: ha! we'll see if it worked by the end of next week...:coffee:


----------



## chistiana

Lol you girls crack me up! I cant believe the bding schedules you have, i seriously have to put in more effort next cycle if this cycle doesnt work out! But i blame it all on the stupid post that kept the opk away from me and so i didnt know when ov would be!!!excuses excuses!! 
As for testing..ok i know this sounds crazy and stupid at the same time but we ve been off ttc for so long and this was our first cycle back on so....i tested at 5dpo yesterday!! I didnt expect to see anything but just couldnt help myself!!


----------



## Loobs

Room for another one ladies? I'll be testing around the 25th of October. The witch got me this morning after keeping me waiting for sooo long! I was due to be 16DPO today, and I had a record 35 day cycle. My longest since stopping BCP 18 months ago. That witch is so mean!!

Looking forward to spending the crazy month ahead with you all x


----------



## Bing28

Canada - see link below for SMEP. It's eod from CD8. Then bd day of +ve OPK plus bd the next day and bd again the next day, skip a day, and finally bd the next day! 

https://spermmeetseggplan.com

Christiana - 5dpo?!? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Afm - I slept in my pyjamas last night as i was so cold. I was so nice and toasty when I woke up this morning but then hubby rolled over for a cuddle and went 'urghh you've got clothes on' :haha:

Oh and I had a sexy dream last night too! :sex: It was a little bizarre. I don't know if it's the red raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking but I swear I could feel my uterus contracting last night during my sexy dream...I think that's what woke me up! :haha: 

Have a great day ladies. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Sorry to see you over here Loobs! :hug:


----------



## Bing28

Does anyone know how to get your meds to show below your FF chart? I wanted a quick way to make sure I've taken all my vitamins as I have an awful memory! :haha:


----------



## Nikoru0111

I don't know bing but thanks for reminding me! I always forget to take my last of my three prenatals. *goes off to take it...*


----------



## chistiana

Bing yes 5dpo...THAT DESPERATE!!! Lol
Weird i used to have sexy dreams while i was pg! 
And sorry dont know about the meds.

Loob sorry the witch is torturing you hun, hope that was the last you saw of her for the next year or so!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies....coming over to the October group since af got me this week! Turtle I am planning on testing Oct 25 if af hasn't arrived. We will be on vacation that week, so maybe it will be good to be away and not stress over the tww so much. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, sorry that hubby will be out of town during your fertile window! :( You know, I've seen 2 ladies on here who thought they were completely out due to the same thing, but in both instances those little :spermy: hung around long enough and they both got their bfp! So hopefully that will be the case for you as well! :)

Christiana, that's hilarious! It's so hard to hold out though, I get where you're coming from! :haha:

Jumpingo, that's funny about your bd schedule this last time, and DH wearing himself out! :haha: FX that it still worked for you though, you sound like you were pretty dang covered!

Loobs, sorry that AF came! :hugs: I will definitely get you added to this board! 

Bing, that's funny about the pajamas and hubby's reaction! We go through phases where we sleep naked, and then back to clothes. I do really love sleeping naked and I honestly sleep better when I do. But then I'll have a night where I want pajamas for one reason or another, and then I have a hard time making the switch back...even though I'm always happy once I do! :dohh: Do you have the paid FF membership, or the free one? I think the meds showing up might only be a feature of the paid one, but I could be completely wrong on that!


----------



## Turtle0630

Nori, welcome to the October thread! Sorry about the witch getting you. :( I'll get you added as well! :)


----------



## Lanfear333

7dpo today. I won't poas until at least Sunday, but I'm getting so anxious. 

We have bowling league tonight and usually split a pitcher of beer. :beer: I think I will skip it tonight even though beer and bowling go so well together.


----------



## Bug222

Loobs!!! HI!!! :) 

Christiana- i have been known to poas at 5dpo... just cant help myself!! lol 

Bing- hahah too funny about the pjs!!!


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone,

Can I join? I will be testing on Oct 1st at 12DPO.

We've been trying for two year, and our RE recomended IVF, but we want to give the old way two more chances.
I feel very optimistic about this cycle, bc I believe we timed it right. So here goes the first last try!!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, welcome, and good luck!!! I really hope this is your month and that you don't end up having to do IVF after all. :hugs: I'll get you added to the front page!


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - thanks. I had a look and yes it's because I have the free version. You can only customise data on the VIP version. 

Hi Leti :wave: I hope this is your cycle! Good luck! Maybe try SMEP if you haven't already. I've read lots of people tried that on their last go before IVF and fell pregnant.

Xx


----------



## Leti

I'll research SMEP and give it a try!! Thanks


On another topic... does anyone here believes and know about dreams?

I had the weirdest dream last night, I was with my parents and siblings at one of my high school activities. First I started loosing my teeth, I panicked and started looking for my mom, I found her and she was holding one of my classmate in her lab and my classmate was pregnant. on the meantime, my brother got into a fight with someone and got hurt(he is very quite in real life), so we left the school without paying whatever we consumed!!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Nikoru0111 said:


> I don't know bing but thanks for reminding me! I always forget to take my last of my three prenatals. *goes off to take it...*

Congrats on your positive!:happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Yoga, how did your appointment go?


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday! We made it through this week! Whohoo! :O)

I had another Dr appointment this morning and it went well. My IUI is scheduled for Monday, which means it looks like I will ovulate this cycle. (yeah for small victories) I have 2 or 3 eggs that look like they will mature. I'm happy that this cycle is moving forward, since I have had two cycles in the past year that got called off. I am cautiously optimist this month, but mentally prepared for the next step...which would be IVF.

On the brighter side, my Dr and his staff are wonderful. If anything is off, he will find it. The injections this month did not make me break out as bad, because I went to Sephora and got some products to be proactive. I am seeing my family this weekend. I only see them about once a month, so I am looking forward to it. 

I met a girl in the waiting room today. She said that she didn't have any friends that were going through the fertility stuff. I invited her to join our blog, because you ladies are the best and so supportive. 

Turtle~Will you put my test date down for Oct 12th? I don't think I will be able to hold out for that long, but it's worth a try. I hope you caught the egg during O.

Welcome to the new ladies! Sorry to see the familiar aviators back. 

Loobs~Sorry AF got you! ((HUGS))

Bing~You are so funny! I have been thinking the same thing about being 16 again. If only I could drink like I was 16 again too! Good luck with your Monday appointment. I am excited that you will start getting some answers to what is going on.


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh Yoga, I'm so glad that you got good news at your Dr's appointment! I really, really hope they catch that egg on Monday when you go in!!! FX so tightly for you! I'm also glad that you're having so many small victories this cycle, and I hope they lead to one great big victory for you! :hugs: Also, that's great that you invited the woman from the waiting room to our site! I hope she joins, and I hope that it helps her to have some people here to talk to about it (as I know it's really helped me a ton!). I've got you added for the 12th. Oh, and I also agree on the whole "if only I could drink like I was 16 again" part too. :haha:


----------



## Bug222

yay yoga- so glad to hear things are looking up! Good luck on Monday!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Yoga that is so exciting! I hope everything works out for you and you can relax and enjoy this weekend before it all happens.

Anyone who is or has taken Vitex - did you notice anything different when you started? I have been taking it for 3 days and haven't noticed anything yet. Probably too early to know if it is helping.

As for remembering to take vitamins and pills I know what you mean. I am taking so many I get confused trying to remember what I took when. So this cycle I am taking my prenatal, epo until ovulation, vitamin c, fish oil and vitex. I stopped the b-50 complex because I couldn't take the smell and taste any more. Hopefully some of this will help me lengthen my lp. What do the rest of you take?


----------



## Bug222

i take- b-complex, folic, prenatal, asprin, epo until ov, drink rlt until ov and a spoonful of honey with cinnamon daily


----------



## MamaBee413

Hello all, I'm so glad to see all of your 'virtual' faces again! I didn't realize how much I've missed you until I tried to catch up on posts tonight!

Things sound so great this month for everyone! And I'm happy to see lots of new people on here too. 

AFM, I ended up with a nasty cyst last month and have been recovering from that. It has been painful, but I'm hopeful that it is healing well. I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 3rd to make sure all my parts look bright and shiny. 
I began temping for the first time this month, but am unsure of exactly how to look for O. I'm also using OPKs and had a positive last night/today! 
I am not completely sure about when AF is due this time because of the weird cycle last month. One place says Oct 12, another says the 9th. So, please put me down as testing on the 9th. Our wedding anniversary is the 19th and I'd love to surprise DH. 
My DS has decided we should all be skeletons this Halloween and normally I would encourage something a little more creative. However, if this is our month, I'd love to add a small skeleton to my shirt as an announcement!


----------



## Eclaire

Bug the honey and cinnamon sounds delicious. What is it supposed to help with?


----------



## Bug222

Honey - Rich in minerals and amino acids, honey has been known to enhance fertility throughout history. Many consider it to be a fertility super-food which nourishes the reproductive system for both men and women.

Cinnamon - Cinnamon is a sweet-tasting spice that has recently been shown to have a beneficial effect on stabilizing blood insulin levels. It has fertility enhancing properties, especially when combined with honey. Take 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of cinnamon
mixed with 2 tablespoons honey.

In China, Japan and Far-East countries, women who do not conceive and need to strengthen the uterus, have been taking cinnamon powder for centuries. Women who cannot conceive take a pinch of cinnamon powder in half teaspoon of honey and apply it on the gums frequently throughout the day, so that it slowly mixes with the saliva and enters the body.

*copied from another website :)


----------



## canadabear

Getting excited!! Last day of spotting..bring on the bd Marathon!! :haha:


----------



## chistiana

Wow this thread moves fast!!

Mamabee thats an awesome and super creative announcement you have planned there, hope this is your month!!

Turtle yaaaayyy this is your time girl, really hope this is it!

Lanfear i m 7dpo today so only a day apart..i think after my 5dpo testing i can hold out till monday! Kmfx for both of us!

Leti welcome! Hope you can catch that eggy without the ivf but even if you end up doing it its great to have a plan!!

Sorry i m missing out on some ladies but its impossible to go back on my phone...moved 3 weeks ago and STILL dont have internet access!!

Afm: so ok i ve managed to not poas for 2 days now..tomorrow i m running a 5k in a race against breast cancer so i m pretty sure i wont test but bring on monday..there s no stopping me then! For those of you in the tww are you experiencing any symptoms? Still nothing for me :(


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire - previously I have only taken a pre-natal vitamin but as I think my problem may be a thin lining, so after finding a blog someone had written on how they thickened their lining, this cycle I am trying: 

 Red raspberry leaf tea 2/3 times a day until O
 Pomegranate juice once a day until O
 Vitamin E
 B complex
 Pre natal vitamins

Yoga - I'm so happy your doctors appointment went well and I really hope this is your month! 

Christiana - GL in your run 

Afm - I think I'm coming down with a cold. Had a sore throat yesterday and it's worse this morning and nose is a little blocked :cry: 

Xx


----------



## drjo718

I'd like to join! I stalked the September thread. :) This will be my first cycle trying Clomid. I normally only ovulate once every 3-4 months, so I hope this works and gives me some more chances to conceive. My last cycle was 74 days long! And i havent ovulated since i got pregnant in may. If i ovulate, I'll be testing sometime between the 23rd and 28th. Since my body does everything late, please put me down for the 28th for now.


----------



## MamaBee413

chistiana said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!!
> 
> Mamabee thats an awesome and super creative announcement you have planned there, hope this is your month!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I really want to be able to do this and this is my last chance. If not, back to the drawing board!


----------



## MamaBee413

Welcome, DrJo! FX this is your month!


----------



## juscause

Good morning! I'm so excited, I finally got my temp rise today, 4 dpo. I'm still checking in with my doctor on Wednesday to see if my progesterone levels are low. Has anyone had this problem? Other than prog supplements, what else should I be taking if they are low?


----------



## Eclaire

Bug that is awesome. Thanks for the info. I will add that to my routine today.

So I am not sure if this is a side effect of the vitex or not but I am going through a serious breakout. And it is not just my face. Also, had pain in my right breast this morning and started leaking a little bit of milk while bathing. Could be that I stopped breastfeeding a week ago and my body is trying to come to terms with the change but this is awful.


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee, welcome back! Nice to see you again! I love your announcement idea too, I really hope this is your month and that you're able to use it! FX!

Drjo, welcome! :hi: Glad to have you with us! I really hope the Clomid works for you this cycle, and good luck! :hugs:

Bug, that cinnamon and honey thing sounds delicious! I might have to start doing that myself! Funny timing, just today someone else posted something on FB about how that helps if you're coming down with a cold too. :)

Christiana, good luck on your 5k tomorrow! I hope you do great! :thumbup:

Bing, sorry that you're getting sick! I hope you start feeling better soon! Maybe you should try Bug's honey and cinnamon trick, since I just read that it helps with colds too! :)

Jus, sorry I can't help at all with your questions, but yay for temp rise! :)

Sorry if I missed anyone. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## orionfox

First opk testing day tomorrow yay :) I know it will be neg, but i want to get a couple of negs in before the first positive out of the the four. Excited to start the multpiple bd sessions lol. Wonder if dh will be able to keep with it ;) fx that preseed does the trick for us this month. Im tired of this baby fever lol.


----------



## treeroot

Throw me down for Oct 1. Let's do this.
No wait, Oct 2 just in case. 
Oct 3 should be the absolute latest.
Lol, depends on how impatient I get!


----------



## Turtle0630

Treeroot, haha!! Funny! I'll put you down for the 1st because let's face it, who of us on here can actually hold out to test?! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Leti

Why is October taking so long to come!!! Can't wait to start POAS..
I was so hopeful about this cycle, but the lack of symptoms is making me nervous.
Think I started to imagine one or two just to make me feel better. Constantly feeling my boobs to see if they hurt, but they don't hurt more than usual.
How you girls deal with this long wait?


----------



## crystlmcd

Just found out my BIL and his fiance are expecting (via text - they live far away). I broke down crying for over 15 minutes. They haven't been together long and they weren't trying (not even close to ready to have kids). I'm not usually a cry-er so my husband didn't really know what to say. I was so excited to tell my FIL when we finally got pregnant (it would be his first grandchild) and had come up with some great ideas to surprise him. 

I feel so bad for being upset about this.


----------



## mommasboys2

Well definitely feeling like I'm out this month and af is on her way. I was hoping that the fuller bb's and very sore nipples were a good sign as this never happens, but upon further research of other ladies it just seems to be the Clomid causing it. Then today my cm has gone from creamy to this milky watery cm (sorry tmi). And as usual I always start getting watery cm a couple of days before af although it is normally just clear. Oh well maybe our 2nd round with Clomid will be better. How is everyone else doing still have my fx'd for lots of BFP's!


----------



## Tanikit

Can you put me down for testing on the 2nd if I make it that far - I do feel like AF is on its way, but have had some strange signs like dizziness (I fainted two days back) and extreme exhaustion which I have been blaming on the weather.


----------



## MamaBee413

Charting question: If you wake up earlier than normal, do you adjust your temp? I read .10 degrees for each half hour early. Can some experienced charters shed some light on this? I'm waiting for O, and want to make sure today's temp is accurate, but had an unexpected waking now two and a half hours early.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Thank you for the supportive posts! I hope it&#8217;s your month too.
The thread has been a little slow this weekend. I am hoping that you guys are getting busy with the bding marathons.
Juscause~GL finding an answer to getting your progesterone up. I hope it gets up like the units from last month&#8217;s thread. ;O)
Crys~I am so sorry to hear that you got that news and it made you so sad. It&#8217;s ok to cry and get it out. I have a similar story. My father in law fathered a biological child at 58 with a lady that is my age. The news was a bit shocking at the time. The little girl is 2 now and looks exactly like my FIL & hubby with the prettiest brown eyes. The bright spot is that this little girl is helping dethaw an icy relationship between my hubby and FIL that lasted 10 years. Crys, it will happen for you too. Your happy ending could be right around the corner. TTC is a journey&#8230;it&#8217;s just a little different for everyone. Sending you a big hug.
Mommasboys & DrJo~GL with your first round of Clomid. Is this your first month with meds? Lots of women get preggers with Clomid. FX for you! My Dr put me on Cloimd a few cycles ago. I can relate to the sore boobs. My boobs got bigger & tender. My nipples enlarged, I was super hungry, increased urination, & got CM 8 DPO. So naturally I got excited, but AF came. Clomid why do you tease me so?


----------



## Yoga_Girl

I am going back to bed. The injections are making me tired and sore. 

Baby dust to all of the ladies this month. Go October! I am cheering you on!


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies! I'd like to join the October testing party! 
Me: 37. 1st month TTC. Going to test on Saturday October 10. I've had a lot of friends who have struggled in their 30s to get pregnant/maintain pregnancy (clomid, IVF, multiple miscarriages) so I'm expecting a long journey to my BFP. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck everyone! Get those eggs :) can't wait for more bfps to be flying around here!


----------



## Turtle0630

Crystl, I'm so sorry! :( I completely understand how that would upset you. Can you still do any of your announcement ideas for you FIL when your time does come (which hopefully will be this month!)? :hug:

Leti, I find myself doing that with my boobs too! :haha: Glad I'm not alone! 

Mommas, sorry you're feeling out already. :( I hope it's not just the Clomid causing your symptoms! :hugs:

Tanikit, welcome! :hi: I'll get you added for the 2nd! FX for you that this is your month, your symptoms sound promising! :)

Mama, sorry, I'm not experienced enough with charting to be able to help you with your question. I hope one of these other lovely ladies can help you though! 

Yoga, love the call back to the uniteers from last month's thread. :haha: You ladies are all awesome. :) I'm sorry the injections are making you so tired and sore! :hugs: Rest up for your big day tomorrow! 

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone has had a nice weekend so far! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Jessie, welcome to you as well! :hi: I'll get you added too. Good luck, I really hope you don't have the struggles that your friends have had! :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Welcome Jessie! Happy to have another lovely lady testing with us this month. I hope your journey is easier than your friends and this is your month too. You have a great support system around you regardless. I keep telling myself that if Rachel Zoe can get preggers in her 40's, I can get pregnant in my 30's. GL to you! :happydance:


----------



## mommasboys2

Yoga- Yes this is my first cycle of Clomid ever we are able to get pregnant on our own but it takes between a year and a half to two years every time. So since it has been over a year my doctor wanted to see if the Clomid would speed up the process.

Turtle- Thank you I'm not feeling really hopeful as I have read so much online and all of my symptoms seem to be what others had on Clomid as well and they got bfn.


----------



## orionfox

Good luck to everyone nearing their O day...catch those eggies.
Afm im excited that day is nearing for me :) Determined for this cycle. Dh and i had one last relaxing bd before the marathon happens lol.


----------



## crystlmcd

Turtle0630 said:


> Crystl, I'm so sorry! :( I completely understand how that would upset you. Can you still do any of your announcement ideas for you FIL when your time does come (which hopefully will be this month!)? :hug:

I will figure out a fun way to tell him. I was just letting everything get to me. Hopefully we'll have a good surprise for him soon. I'm so glad that I have everyone here to talk to about these kinds of things. Makes everything so much easier.


----------



## caringo

Looks like it's time to join...AF showed up right on time!


----------



## Bug222

its been a nice weekend here. im either 2 or 3 dpo.. not temping this cycle so not 100% sure.. now its just a waiting game


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Turtle0630 said:


> This is a continuation from the Mid-End of September Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. I hope this thread is bursting with BFP's, good luck ladies!!!! :dust:
> 
> October 1
> jumpingo
> mommasboys2
> Mrs. Bach
> Leti
> treeroot
> 
> October 2
> Tanikit
> 
> October 3
> Lanfear333
> christiana
> 
> October 4
> Turtle0630
> crystlmcd
> peachcheeks
> 
> October 5
> k8ywalsh
> kj87
> SashaM
> 
> October 6
> Nikoru0111
> 
> October 7
> juscause
> MG0423
> 
> October 9
> Bug222
> MamaBee413
> 
> October 10
> jessiecat
> 
> October 11
> MommytoLBG
> 
> October 12
> Eclaire
> Yoga_Girl
> 
> October 14
> MnGmakes3
> 
> October 17
> atleastthree
> 
> October 18
> Bing28
> 
> October 19
> ZubZub
> 
> October 20
> 55comet555
> 
> October 21
> orionfox
> sheylee
> 
> October 23
> Rach87
> LilRu
> 
> October 25
> Loobs
> NoRi2014
> 
> October 28
> drjo718
> 
> October 29
> DaTucker
> 
> October 31
> canadabear

I want to join I am testing October 7th if I can wait that long lol.


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

I'd love to join! I'm ttc baby # 1. My period is due October 5th so put me down for that date please! :) Although I'll probably cave and test sooner...


----------



## kj87

TWW Sucks. lol 

looking for every little symptom, which so far isn't any. 
the first month we tried (last month) I was convinced I was preggers. lol had multiple symptoms, but in the end it was a no go. :(

This time nothing really. Sore breast, but not crazy sore...so not putting too much hope into this month. 

Hopefully I can hold out until Oct. 5th to test. I'll probably crave tho and start testing early. 

Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## mealone

Can I join? I'm on the 2nd cycle to TTC # 2. My ovulation date is Sep 21th, could you put me down for Oct. 5th? I will test sooner for sure since I have a lot of internet cheapies :)

Today is 7DPO, I didn't have any implantation pain or temperature dip. In my last pregnancy, I experienced strong pulling pain on 7DPO. So I'm kind of disappointed today. Really hope this month is the one.


----------



## DaTucker

crystlmcd said:


> Just found out my BIL and his fiance are expecting (via text - they live far away). I broke down crying for over 15 minutes. They haven't been together long and they weren't trying (not even close to ready to have kids). I'm not usually a cry-er so my husband didn't really know what to say. I was so excited to tell my FIL when we finally got pregnant (it would be his first grandchild) and had come up with some great ideas to surprise him.
> 
> I feel so bad for being upset about this.

I know exactly how you're feeling! Dh and I were the first to try in my family of 7 kids....the last to conceive! In fact, we're the only ones who ever tried at all! All 6 of my nieces and nephews on my side of the family were pleasant surprises, and with each announcement I felt myself dying inside! But despite fertility issues, we manages to conceive naturally and I've since forgotten the pain it not being MY positive! You'll get that positive, and when you see it, it'll be one of the best days of your life!! Until then, it is the most natural thing for you to be upset about it, so don't feel bad!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the new ladies!!! 

Sore boobs today and nauseated on and off- too early to be exciting symptoms but they are at least a confirmation that I ovulated since I'm not temping this month


----------



## MamaBee413

DaTucker said:


> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> Just found out my BIL and his fiance are expecting (via text - they live far away). I broke down crying for over 15 minutes. They haven't been together long and they weren't trying (not even close to ready to have kids). I'm not usually a cry-er so my husband didn't really know what to say. I was so excited to tell my FIL when we finally got pregnant (it would be his first grandchild) and had come up with some great ideas to surprise him.
> 
> I feel so bad for being upset about this.
> 
> I know exactly how you're feeling! Dh and I were the first to try in my family of 7 kids....the last to conceive! In fact, we're the only ones who ever tried at all! All 6 of my nieces and nephews on my side of the family were pleasant surprises, and with each announcement I felt myself dying inside! But despite fertility issues, we manages to conceive naturally and I've since forgotten the pain it not being MY positive! You'll get that positive, and when you see it, it'll be one of the best days of your life!! Until then, it is the most natural thing for you to be upset about it, so don't feel bad!Click to expand...



Well said, DaTucker! Heal is most often spelled t.i.m.e. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

So, we finished up the TTC BD for this cycle and I was so busy being cruise director. Now, I'm like....well....I guess I'll just sit over here and twiddle my thumbs. :coffee: Ugh...the tww...why must you be soooooooooo long?!


----------



## jessiecat

Mama bee- i'm in the same boat. It was a crazy week of BDing. My DH said, "can we rest on the weekend?" haha. Poor guy.


----------



## MamaBee413

Yeah, we are pretty over it for now. At least the next time won't be so utilitarian :)


----------



## Tanikit

Had some spotting this morning so I am guessing AF will be here later today or tomorrow. I had so many signs this month and was getting quite hopeful. Won't give up til AF actually arrives though.

Good luck to all those starting the TWW - it does pass though it seems to take forever.


----------



## peachcheeks

Hello again. I am 11 dpo today and no symptoms.. I am sure I had my timing right bc we've been doing it every day all months... This was my first month of clomid and I was hoping to not have another! I can't wait to test!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey, CD 1 today so I thought I'd comment so I can find you guys again when I'm back in the 2ww. Might take a while as I ovulate between CD 17 and 19 but I'll just scrape into testing in October even if its later than CD 17. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Hello to all the new ladies! :wave: FX'd this is all our months! 

Well I had a nice and quiet weekend. Spent Saturday watching TV and Sunday was glorious weather so I spent it in the garden doing some gardening. In aching a bit today. :haha:

Turtle - thanks for the suggestion to get rid of my cold. It just seems to be lingering and not coming out in full force at the moment, so fingers crossed it disappears quickly. My acupuncturist said to drink lemon & ginger tea as well.

Cookie - sorry AF got you. :hug: I have a question for you, which from your ticker I think I know the answer! I was just wondering if you can have PCOS but still ovulate regularly? My cycles are 28/29 days but I was doing some research this weekend and I do have some PCOS symptoms - cystic acne and Hidradenitis suppurativa (boils in groin area). As I have always had regular cycles I didn't think PCOS would be a concern but I'm wondering if it could be now. Is this something they would be able to see if I had in a transvaginal scan? As I have one booked for tomorrow.
Also how does PCOS affect fertility? I thought it was just because it prevented ovulation. But can it affect fertility in other ways? 

I hope everyone has a good Monday! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Ladies!
Gosh I haven't been on since last week and it looks like I've missed a few pages of posts. Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:
Good luck to everyone, I'll try to catch up with everyone today depending on how busy work is.

This wkend was very unexpected with lots going on including a 17 mile bike ride yesterday. H and I used to Mt bike all the time and it's been 2 yrs since we did something so I'm paying for it today with sore muscles all over :(
We also got to DTD twice starting CD 7, so SMEP is in full effect :)

I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Bing - yes you can have regular cycles and still have pcos, my cycles become irregular when I gain weight. Symptoms can really vary so yeh there's always a possibility, excess hair is the most common symptoms, do you have a problem with that? Yes transvaginal scan would show it, women with pcos have tiny cysts on their ovaries so I'd mention it and they can check, but I'm sure they'd say if they saw them. Let me know how you get on. x


----------



## Tanikit

Peachcheeks - sometimes no sign can be a good sign.

Cookie sorry AF got you. 

MnGmakes - sounds like you had a busy weekend. Good luck in the next little while.

Bing - hope you feel better soon. The tea sounds like a good idea.

The spotting has stopped completely so hopefully it will stay away now. Still suffering from exhaustion though did manage to drag myself and my youngest child out shopping (maybe that is why I am exhausted now) Looks like we will have thunder showers later today. I have been having hot flashes all morning which is very strange - I only have had this once about a year ago when AF arrived nearly 2 weeks late.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks Cookie! No I've never had a problem with excess hair but I'll make sure to ask the nurse to check my ovaries out tomorrow when I have my scan. Xx


----------



## Lanfear333

peachcheeks said:


> Hello again. I am 11 dpo today and no symptoms.. I am sure I had my timing right bc we've been doing it every day all months... This was my first month of clomid and I was hoping to not have another! I can't wait to test!!!!

We bd'd every day, too, up until 3dpo. I'm 10dpo and have already caved and tested. BFN so far, but I won't believe it until she :witch: shows.


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning! Welcome to all of the new ladies! :hi: Glad to have you along. I'm pretty sure I got everyone added! Caringo, did you have a date yet that you want me to add you for, or do you just want to let me know as you get closer? 

Tanikit, I'm glad the spotting stopped! Your symptoms are sounding very promising to me, good luck! :)

Sorry, I'm sure I'm missing responding to a bunch of people! I just seem to have missed so much in such a short time! I hope everyone had a nice weekend! :)

I'm now 5dpo and just kinda hanging out, waiting for testing day to arrive. For some reason I feel much calmer this tww, not really sure why. I'm sure that will start to decrease the closer to testing date that I get! :haha:


----------



## Leti

Hello everyone,
I caved on the weekend and got 1 evap and 1 BFN, Hate those evaps..... they play with my emotions

I'm going to try to wait for Wednesday when I'm going to be 12dpo to test again.

The reason I tested was because I was feeling sore boobs, especially the left one and I saw veins I never saw before. I also had some light indigestion and nausea when I have my coffee in the morning. But all that is gone now. Except for a little nausea.


----------



## caringo

Turtle, better wait for a while as my ovulation dates always seem to be different! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, good luck! It's still early so don't give up yet! :)

Caringo, totally makes sense and is a-ok with me! Just let me know when you decide on a date. :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Same with my ovulation day turtle it varies, so once I ovulate I'll let you know x


----------



## Turtle0630

Cookie1979 said:


> Same with my ovulation day turtle it varies, so once I ovulate I'll let you know x

Thanks, Cookie! Sorry I didn't ask you, I had seen you mention that it varies a little so I figured that's what you were doing. :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Leti said:


> Hello everyone,
> I caved on the weekend and got 1 evap and 1 BFN, Hate those evaps..... they play with my emotions
> 
> I'm going to try to wait for Wednesday when I'm going to be 12dpo to test again.
> 
> The reason I tested was because I was feeling sore boobs, especially the left one and I saw veins I never saw before. I also had some light indigestion and nausea when I have my coffee in the morning. But all that is gone now. Except for a little nausea.

I'll be 12 dpo then, too. Also got bfns yesterday and today. DH asked me to chill out. Going to try to wait until AF is supposed to show on Friday. She's been exact the past 7 cycles, dang her.


----------



## Leti

Lanfear333 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I caved on the weekend and got 1 evap and 1 BFN, Hate those evaps..... they play with my emotions
> 
> I'm going to try to wait for Wednesday when I'm going to be 12dpo to test again.
> 
> The reason I tested was because I was feeling sore boobs, especially the left one and I saw veins I never saw before. I also had some light indigestion and nausea when I have my coffee in the morning. But all that is gone now. Except for a little nausea.
> 
> I'll be 12 dpo then, too. Also got bfns yesterday and today. DH asked me to chill out. Going to try to wait until AF is supposed to show on Friday. She's been exact the past 7 cycles, dang her.Click to expand...

mine is due on Saturday, but I can't wait that long, it goes against my principles. :haha:

So I'll be testing at 12dpo if not tomorrow.

FX for both of us.

I never tell DH when or how many times I test or he will send me straight to a Mental Hospital.


----------



## mommasboys2

Well I caved today at 12 dpo and BFN with a dollar store test this morning. Looks like I'm out now if AF would hurry up so we can start our next round. GL ladies keeping my fx'd!


----------



## peachcheeks

I also caved and testing this morning with fmu and BFN. I am 11 dpo. I broke down and cried to DH after talking to my mom. I thought I felt implantation pulling on 8 dpo but maybe not. GL to everyone else! I will test again Wednesday with FRER but I feel like I'm just wasting tests now.


----------



## Ruz

Can you put me down for october 10th :)


----------



## orionfox

11/12 dpo is early...never count yourself out until the witch shows up especially if you have some symptoms.


----------



## crystlmcd

Started spotting this afternoon so I'm sure AF is right around the corner. You can move my date to Oct 28th.


----------



## treeroot

I'm 12 DPO today but I've held out. No testing. I'm really feeling out this round and don't want to waste the tests. I really wanted to test on the 1st though so we'll see....

Sorry to hear some early BFNs among you, but it's early yet, here's hoping AF stays away and you all get a surprise


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. Hope everyone had a peaceful weekend. We tried to get a little family time on Saturday, since we haven't had much time for that lately and it was really nice. DD took her first unassisted steps and is on the verge of walking. Took my hubby to the airport Sunday and he won't be back until Friday evening. Which is bad timing since today is CD 14 for me an I am expecting a +opk either tomorrow or Weds. So looks like timing won't be in our favor this month as I expected. Perhaps we will luck out and still catch the end of the surge Friday when he returns. Which would be awesome since Saturday is our birthday.


----------



## LilRu

Hi ladies, GL to all that are in the "to test or not to test?" boat the next couple days!!! FXyou all get good news soon :)
leti, made me lol, my DH would be shocked if he knew how many tests I wasted... He has no idea how long these tww feel for us! 
Fx for BFPs. Please share :)

Any other question, Has anyone ovulated during the full moon? I'm hearing that's great timing when ttc


----------



## jumpingo

mommasboys2 said:


> Well I caved today at 12 dpo and BFN with a dollar store test this morning. Looks like I'm out now if AF would hurry up so we can start our next round. GL ladies keeping my fx'd!




peachcheeks said:


> I also caved and testing this morning with fmu and BFN. I am 11 dpo. I broke down and cried to DH after talking to my mom. I thought I felt implantation pulling on 8 dpo but maybe not. GL to everyone else! I will test again Wednesday with FRER but I feel like I'm just wasting tests now.

mommasboys2 and peachcheeks,
i'm 12dpo today (tuesday in japan:winkwink:) and caved too:blush:
negative here too, but don't give up! we still have a chance!!:thumbup:




treeroot said:


> I'm 12 DPO today but I've held out. No testing. I'm really feeling out this round and don't want to waste the tests. I really wanted to test on the 1st though so we'll see....
> 
> Sorry to hear some early BFNs among you, but it's early yet, here's hoping AF stays away and you all get a surprise

impressive!!:shock: i wish i was disciplined enough to resist:roll:
let's hope the 1st is the day we all get BFPs and start this month off right!:thumbup:



orionfox said:


> 11/12 dpo is early...never count yourself out until the witch shows up especially if you have some symptoms.

thanks orion! i don't seem to have any "whoa, totally pregnant!" symptoms, either though:dohh:


----------



## DaTucker

Yay, AF finally came! I can officially start TTC! Hopefully ds will keep sleeping well so I can temp, too. 
Question for those who might know, or even might just have an opinion-- Our fertility issues are from dh having a low morphology, only a 1% or 2% (can't remember which). A friend of mine mentioned how we usually become more fertile after having a baby. I knew this was true of the first few months, but she says it's not just in those first few months, it's more of a "permanent" thing. Say that's true...would that increase our chances of getting pregnant, even though the infertility is through dh? My friend seems to think so, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## orionfox

You're welcome jumpingo :) The only time i counted myself out before AF was last month as I just knew. Otherwise Ive just patiently waiting. Ugg wish things went faster. It would be awesome if you had at least two trys each month to catch an eggie.


----------



## MamaBee413

Just had the worst crazy real nightmare and now I'm scared to go back to sleep or get up and pee which I also need to do. I'm such a chicken heart! Anyone else up?


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies. sooooo after those squinter lines yesterday i tested again today (10dpo) and a faint line is still there. However as these were really cheap ic tests i m realy scared what i m seeing are just evaps! Tried to get my dd to pee in her potty to check my theory out but didnt need to go lol!! Anyway so i just couldnt take the mind screw up and went first thing in the morning for betas. The results should be back by 6pm. This is the longest 9hours of my life. If its negative i ll be devastated not because i was so hopeful for this month but because of those tests. Cant seem to be able to get pics on for some more eyes n opinions :(


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> Just had the worst crazy real nightmare and now I'm scared to go back to sleep or get up and pee which I also need to do. I'm such a chicken heart! Anyone else up?

i'm up! but it's also 3pm, so...yeah:haha:


----------



## MamaBee413

Chistiana, FX for numbers to come back before you know it and with a bfp result! Hopefully, your two LOs can keep you busy today!


----------



## MamaBee413

jumpingo said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> Just had the worst crazy real nightmare and now I'm scared to go back to sleep or get up and pee which I also need to do. I'm such a chicken heart! Anyone else up?
> 
> i'm up! but it's also 3pm, so...yeah:haha:Click to expand...

2am here :(


----------



## jumpingo

if we are talking crazy dreams though...! 

i temp at 4:30, my husband gets up around 6, and then i usually drift in and out of sleep until 8 or 9, and lately i have been having really weird dreams in those morning hours. 

i can't remember what it was a couple days ago, but this morning i dreamt that my mom "caught" my husband and i having sex.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## chistiana

Ok i made it..can you see it or is it just me? This was at about 7-8 mins
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> Just had the worst crazy real nightmare and now I'm scared to go back to sleep or get up and pee which I also need to do. I'm such a chicken heart! Anyone else up?
> 
> i'm up! but it's also 3pm, so...yeah:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 2am here :(Click to expand...

would going pee make it easier to go back to sleep...?:shrug:


----------



## MamaBee413

I see it, Chistiana. When did the line show up? Super hopeful!! 

I did get up to visit the restroom. Now I'm trying to settle back in. It has just been an odd sleep day and so I'm hoping for a good rest of the night.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks mamabee! It was at around 7-8 minutes but tests says not to read after 5mins so this is why i m skeptical. Most ics say up to 10mins so thats why i looked, it wasnt even dry by the least. Uuurgggg i wish i was with my kidoes todays..i m
At school and there is no way i m teaching anyone anything today!!

You know what they say about disrupted sleep right????


----------



## peachcheeks

chistiana said:


> Ok i made it..can you see it or is it just me? This was at about 7-8 mins

I can see it! Let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## jumpingo

chistiana said:


> Ok i made it..can you see it or is it just me? This was at about 7-8 mins

yeah, looks like the start of something good! test again tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Well its 10am here so i ll let you girls know in about 8hours (whos counting?!) thanks for looking, at least i know i m not going crazy hubby says he cant see anything!


----------



## Emski51

Ooo Chistiana I see something that is how mine started out last month and the line got darker and is now coming up before the control line 

Fx that is the start of your BFP !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bing28

I think I see something Christiana. I have my fingers crossed the line gets darker for you. 

AFM - I have just got home after my transvaginal ultrasound. It wasn't painful at all which I thought it would be, so that was relieving! They are going to send the pictures to my GP so I have to make an appointment to see her in around 1 week to discuss the results but the nurses inital comments were that she could not see anything abnormal and there were no cysts or anything. I heard her point on the screen to her collegue and say there is the follicle, so by the sounds of it my egg is growing nicely in there. To be honest I think im going to be one of those unexplained infertility cases! :haha:

Oh and my hubby isn't talking to me at the moment! :( We were going to do SMEP this month but last night (CD10) i was exhausted, as i still have a bit of a cold and its tiring me out, and I just couldn't be bothered to bd so he went in a mood with me! I'm only on CD11 today and I don't normally ovulate until CD15/16 so its not like we have missed the window or anything, but he made a through away comment about me expecting a 'miracle baby'!! MEN!! 

Also is it bad, but I really can't be bothered to use OPK's this cycle? I think i've just got to the point where I have had enough of trying so hard and just want to try 'au natural' for a while.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Christi- I think I see something also. Crossing every crossable for you! 

Bing- we're the same CD again! I hope he's not to upset with you during O time. You can always have make up sex :haha: 
I'm not using any OPKs or temping this cycle either. Going only by cm. I'm finding it very relaxing.

AFM, we were able to DTD again last night :yipee: 
I'm going to give it a rest for a day or two and pray he can do the same for O this weekend. Fxd for me please :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski- hi! :wave: how is everything going so far?
Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## MamaBee413

97.76 & MnG, FX you both catch those eggies! It is so much nicer not to fiddle with all the predictors (as I'm about to ask a charting question :/ ).

So last night's sleep was crap. I'm not sure what temp to use since I didn't sleep much more than 2 hours over any span. Here's what I'm looking at:

12:15am-1:45am 97.66
3:15am-5:25am 97.92
5:30am-6:30am 97.71

I normally temp at 6:30 and my last temp was 97.76. Today is 3dpo.

What do you all think?


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> 97.76 & MnG, FX you both catch those eggies! It is so much nicer not to fiddle with all the predictors (as I'm about to ask a charting question :/ ).
> 
> So last night's sleep was crap. I'm not sure what temp to use since I didn't sleep much more than 2 hours over any span. Here's what I'm looking at:
> 
> 12:15am-1:45am 97.66
> 3:15am-5:25am 97.92
> 5:30am-6:30am 97.71
> 
> I normally temp at 6:30 and my last temp was 97.76. Today is 3dpo.
> 
> What do you all think?

i would say take the one that is closest to your normal temping time and just check the sleep deprived box so FF knows it might be off a bit. all the temps seem roughly close together and are all high compared to your temps up to CD17, so i would say that any of them are still going to give you crosshairs and at 3dpo, it's not super important what the actual number is anyway, right?:shrug: if you were waiting for O, or a day from AF, maybe would matter more, but i doubt it will change anything with FF.:thumbup:


----------



## Emski51

Hey MnG

All is well thanks went to the doc's yesterday and I have my booking in appointment on the 29th with the midwife. 

so far my boobs hurt and are getting bigger, back ache and omg I pee so much and this morning was the first time I have been sick !!

I like Millie for a girl or Ava but not sure for a boy 

How is everyone doing in October I have everything crossed for you all even my legs :winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

Emski51 said:


> Hey MnG
> 
> All is well thanks went to the doc's yesterday and I have my booking in appointment on the 29th with the midwife.
> 
> so far my boobs hurt and are getting bigger, back ache and omg I pee so much and this morning was the first time I have been sick !!
> 
> I like Millie for a girl or Ava but not sure for a boy
> 
> How is everyone doing in October I have everything crossed for you all even my legs :winkwink:

oooooh, Millie is cute!!:baby:

just :coffee: at 12dpo...with 4 bfns so far:roll:
will doubtfully be able to resist testing with another IC tomorrow, 
but if my temp stays up on thursday, will break out a FRER:happydance::haha:


----------



## treeroot

jumpingo said:


> impressive!!:shock: i wish i was disciplined enough to resist:roll:
> let's hope the 1st is the day we all get BFPs and start this month off right!:thumbup:

I like that plan! :thumbup:




Bing28 said:


> Also is it bad, but I really can't be bothered to use OPK's this cycle? I think i've just got to the point where I have had enough of trying so hard and just want to try 'au natural' for a while.

Not at all, over-testing and over analyzing can get stressful, especially if you're in the long haul. You have absolutely nothing to feel guiltily about. Using OPKs won't help you conceive anyway, other then giving you information, and it sounds like you have a good handle on your cycle regardless. 

Hopefully you can talk to your DH about how you're feeling as well. I know I can sometimes get cold and stand-offish because it's my DH who doesn't feel the urgency, but we talk it out and make everything better:hugs: 

Good luck this round of TTC!


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks so much, Jumpingo. I am new at charting and sometimes I need to step back and look at whether it will make a big difference. 

Emski, I love your girl names and let's be honest, your legs are crossed to hold the pee in ;)


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> Emski, I love your girl names and let's be honest, your legs are crossed to hold the pee in ;)

:rofl:


----------



## MnGmakes3

jumpingo said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> Emski, I love your girl names and let's be honest, your legs are crossed to hold the pee in ;)
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: I concur!


Emski- both names are super cute! I'm partial to Ava myself. Very cute for both a little girl and older woman :thumbup:

Mamabee- Personally, I would scrap all 3 temps only because they were all under 3 hours of sleep. Plus I find it odd that the mid temp was the highest. If you use FF it'll let you disregard the temp but still give you crosshairs.


----------



## chistiana

I love Millie, if I weren't Greek I d probably snatch it away!

Re the temps..mamabee...I never get more that 3-4 hours of undisturbed sleep but it makes absolutely no difference to my temps ...sorry not much help here :)

Bing....MEN!!!! Like if you don't bd every single day then it must be a miracle to catch it...buuuhhh what do they know?? I agree with the no opks if it makes you more relaxed hun. I m not sure I should say I m sorry they didn't find anything but I guess it's good you don't have an extra thing to worry about. Fxd this is your cycle n your miracle baby!!

So ladies....results are back....10dpo.....hcg52!!!!!! Ow please pray this is a sticky one, pls pls pls :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Chistiana, that is great news! Congrats!


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, I missed a ton in such a short period of time! I think I'm pretty well caught up, sorry if I miss anything big! :)

Welcome, Ruz! I'll get you added to the front page, glad to have you along! :)

Crystl, I'll change you to the 28th. Sorry about AF arriving! :hugs:

DaTucker, I'm sorry, I really don't have any clue on the whole "more fertile after having a kid" thing. I would tend to agree with what you're saying, but that's totally just a guess on my part! 

Christiana, congrats!!! That's GREAT news, so happy for you! You're starting this month out right for us! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Want me to change it on the front page yet, or wait a day or two? :)

Bing, I'm glad your testing went well and that it didn't hurt! I hope you get good results at your appointment next week. I agree with Christiana, I don't wish they had found something wrong but I do know that might have given you a better starting point for "fixing" it. :/ I hope they can at least suggest more things to help, at the very least! Sorry about the fight with DH too, that's pretty funny though that he thinks it would have to be a "miracle baby" when you're that far out from O! :haha:

MnG, yay for dtd again last night! Sounds like you're well on your way with SMEP this month! :happydance: I have my FX for you that it continues to run smoothly around O day! :)

Emski, I love those names for little girls! I'm with MnG, I particularly partial to Ava. I love that one! 

Afm, I'm 6dpo now so still just waiting. I did have some pretty big cramping last night so I'm hoping that's a good sign! Although I've been having pulls and small twinges for about 2 months now so it was probably just magnified of those. I guess I'll find out in a few days! :)


----------



## chistiana

Thanks ladies! Turtle you can change it if you want...if it sticks it sticks if it doesn't it doesn't...pls pls stick baby bean!


----------



## Emski51

Aww Congrats Christiana :happydance: !!!!! 

Thanks ladies knowing hubby he will change his mind a million times 

I have to say I have full sympathy for the ladies who have a small bladder I now know what it is like to have to pee 2-3 times a night ! its not fun !

lol mama your quite right about that its a small comfort these days knowing I have a toilet near by !

MnG sounds like you have been a busy bee with all the bding !

Bing I am so glad the appointment went well today and the probe didn't hurt ! I agree with the other ladies it's good in a way they didn't find anything like cysts but must be a bit frustrating still not having an exact idea of what is going on fx October is your month specially if your going to try au natural


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats Christiana! So exciting!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> MnG sounds like you have been a busy bee with all the bding !

We sure have :haha: I'm glad he was able to 2 days in a row as sometimes he isn't able to finish at all. Good timing this month for sure!


----------



## LilRu

Emski, love Ava for a girl. So cute and sweet for a little one, but also very elegant, smart and beautiful for a grown woman! 

bing, by all means take a break. I would love to REALLY, stop trying, and thinking so much bc apparently that's when those little miracles happen! 

GL everyone xo


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats Christiana! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Leti

I'm feeling really sad, I tested this morning, bfn, when I checked it later on I saw a very faint line, i was happy for like 15 min, then I went and look at it again and there was nothing :nope: , not even a shadow. :cry::cry::cry:

This is too hard!


----------



## mommasboys2

13 dpo today and tested this morning with a frer and it was bfn again so all hope is gone as I thought it would definitely be positive on a frer by now.

Congrats Chistiana on your bfp praying for a h&h pregnancy!


----------



## Tanikit

BFN this morning at 14dpo and AF arrived later in the day.


----------



## Turtle0630

Christiana, I got it changed on the front page! Wahoo! :) :)

Sorry to all that are feeling out; it's not over until it's over! and to those who had AF arrive, I really hope this next cycle is the one! :hugs: Hang in there, ladies!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks ladies, keep us in your prayers pls! 
Leti how many dpo r u?
Mommasboys I didn't get my bfp on a frer until 14dpo last time round, hang in there!

Sorry to those who got af, but think positive..new cycle, new hope! Lots of baby fist to all!


----------



## Leti

chistiana said:


> Thanks ladies, keep us in your prayers pls!
> Leti how many dpo r u?
> Mommasboys I didn't get my bfp on a frer until 14dpo last time round, hang in there!
> 
> Sorry to those who got af, but think positive..new cycle, new hope! Lots of baby fist to all!

10 dpo I know is early but I'm going crazy!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Christiana~Congrats on your BFP! So happy for you! Fx for sticky baby bean. :happydance: Where in Greece do you live? Hubby and I visited Athens & Crete in 2010. We have a painting of the coastline in our living room from the trip. I would imagine I was there when he was giving me my injections and it wouldnt hurt as bad.

Emski~your names are very cute. I am leaning towards Millie.

Mommas~I can see why your Dr would want to speed up the process. Two years is too long to wait for your bundle of joy. Your boys are very handsome in their uniforms. 

MamaBee~Cruise Director! LOL! Too cute!

Bing~I hope you get to feeling better and that your cold goes away. Feel better soon. It sounds like your appointment went well. It sounds like nothing glaring popped out, so that is good news. This fertility stuff is like peeling back an onion. It can take awhile to do tests and time will tell you what is going on. Hubby and I have been trying for a year and half and going to a RE since January. It has been one of the most stressful situations I have ever gone through. I put it up there with divorce and death. If you need a break, take a break. The fight with your guy will blow over and he will be back for the sweet Bing lovin. ;O)

GL to the ladies trying SMEP this month! Im looking forward to seeing how it goes for you.:hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Yoga, how did your procedure go yesterday? I hope it went smoothly, and that you're feeling ok! :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

AFM, the 2 week wait has officially started. I am relieved that I have a break from the Dr visits and injections. I&#8217;ve decided that I am taking it easy this coming weekend. I have hit a brick wall with meds and ultrasounds. My body and mind have been put through the ringer. I have all of the confidence in the world that my Dr will get the job done and I trust that all of this will be worth it in the end. I just need a break.

I am not feeling so great today. I went home from work early, because the injections have made me so sore. I woke up at 1:30AM in pain and didn&#8217;t get back to sleep until 4AM and then had to get up at 5AM for work. I am grateful for the people covering for me at work that know what is going on. They have made this so much easier for me.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Turtle0630 said:


> Yoga, how did your procedure go yesterday? I hope it went smoothly, and that you're feeling ok! :)

Hi Turtle! It went perfect! Thank you for asking. I hope you caught the egg with all of that bding.:spermy:


----------



## NicaQ

Joining yall...I have no clue when I'm going to ovulate. I might not even be able to test in October honestly. In a lot of pain from af right now, but it's my normal. Just all around miserable.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'd like to join here too -- Christiana, congratulations! You've made me feel that this is a very positive thread.

I'm 3dpo, but not expecting much this month because I O'd late, which means our timing was really rubbish. Not out til the witch sings, though. Planning to test on the 8th, which will be 11dpo.


----------



## mommasboys2

Chistiana- Thank you! I have never gotten a BFP before 14 dpo but I also never use FRER I usually use dollar store tests so I was just hoping if I was it would have shown up on a FRER today that is why I went out and bought some today. I guess I will see in the morning and if still BFN af should be here tomorrow or Thursday one.

Yoga- Thank you they are my world and I just wished they would stay little they grow to fast. My youngest came up to me today and asked when I was going to have another baby that he wants a little brother or sister. I had to excuse myself, after I told him I didn't know, to keep him from seeing me cry. Keeping my Fx'd that this is your month and I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## kj87

Yesterday I woke up with tender breasts, which got me hoping. 
I believe I'm 7DPO, but I could be more...Not exactly sure when I ovulated. 

Today my breasts were still sore, and when I came home from work I noticed a light spot on my undies. (tmi). Whipped and got light brown/pink blood.....

Not sure if it is IB (Crossing my fingers like crazy) or the witch is early. Like 5-6days early. 

I'll keep you ladies posted. Hopefully its not the witch showing up early. So far since stopping BC she has been on time like clock work.


----------



## orionfox

So it looks like my body is gearing up for O time again yay. Having ewcm at the moment and lots of it. However did an opk and it was negative, but my guess is when i test later tonight it should turn into a positive :) Hope dh is ready lol.


----------



## treeroot

congrats christiana on the BFP

sympathies for those visited by AF

And solidarity to those testing tomorrow. I think I'm going to go for it. Maybe this will be lucky cycle 13? What is it supposed to be? 85% in the first year? Here's hoping the odds are with me 'cause they certainly haven't been so far.....


----------



## Bing28

Wow congratulations Christiana! I'm so happy for you and praying that little beans sticks for you this time round! 

Yoga - I'm so glad your procedure went well and that your colleagues are being supportive! I'm praying this is your month! 

I hope everyone else has managed to catch that eggy this cycle and GL to those testing soon! 

Afm - Thanks for all your kind words and well wishes! My cold seems to be getting worse now though. I think it may be moving into a chest infection as I'm now coughing up lots of nasty stuff and feeling breathless with a tight chest :( 

It also doesn't help I'm having a rubbish time at work at the moment. It's that bad I started browsing the internet for new jobs yesterday! I do love the firm I work for as they treat their staff well but it's just the project im working on at the moment is so boring and tedious and working on it means I'm missing out on opportunities to work on better projects which will give me more experience and allow me to progress quicker in my career. I just feel I'm being held back a bit at the moment. Plus I have a long daily commute which is getting me down! Just wish I was pregnant already so I knew I'd be going on maternity leave soon and leaving it all behind! :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga, great news on the procedure. What's your next step?

Bing, chin up girlfriend! Don't let the crazies get you down :hug: what else would you want to do besides what you're doing now? Or will you stay in the same field? 


Afm, today is a great day! A close friend of mine is delivering in my hospital today and I got pulled to work on OB! I'm so excited!!  can't wait to be the first to take his picture.


----------



## chistiana

Invivo our timing was rubbish too this month but i guess it just takes one little buger! Kmfx!

Kj your symptoms sound super promising..soooo exciting!!

Mommaboys i hope tomorrows tests puts a permanent smile on your face!!

Bing yiiikes sounds difficult. Get well soon girl, you cant go sneezing in hubbys face these days! I know wht you mean about maternity leave but just keep looking and you ll see..te opportunity will arrie just when you need it most! 

Lots of luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## treeroot

I had a temp drop today. 
I even tested because I was so set on it. Got an evap line. AF should arrive today or tomorrow. 
Sigh, I don't want to do this for another year. Looks like it's time to get some tests done.

GL ladies


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> I had a temp drop today.
> I even tested because I was so set on it. Got an evap line. AF should arrive today or tomorrow.
> Sigh, I don't want to do this for another year. Looks like it's time to get some tests done.
> 
> GL ladies

temp drop for me too:cry:

i got a call from my primary care doc that my pap smear (not ttc related, but guess it was good timing) was abnormal and have been referred to the obgyn clinic for further testing.:nope:

and then, because apparently i'm just a glutton for punishment, i tested in the evening after a 5 or so hour hold and white as white gets.:nope: 

just an all around crappy day.:roll:

but no AF yet, so not sure if the sleepiness is my mind's attempt to escape reality or actually a symptom...:coffee:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Awww, sorry to hear that, treeroot.

I've been there with needing tests and hating my body because it doesn't work the way it should. Better to have it looked in to; it could be something straightforward and easily put right.

::hugs::


----------



## treeroot

Hey jump, Hugs :hugs:

We can :cry: together, though while AF stays away there's this cruel hope you know?

Sorry to hear about the abnormal results, I'm sure that's a bit scary. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'll be testing on October 19 - I'm having mittelshmerz right now! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> Hey jump, Hugs :hugs:
> 
> We can :cry: together, though while AF stays away there's this cruel hope you know?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the abnormal results, I'm sure that's a bit scary. Hopefully it's nothing serious.

cruel hope is so accurate! just enough to keep you hanging on and thinking, "but, maybe..??" and more than enough to make the arrival of AF just heartbreaking.

hugs right back to you:hugs:


----------



## Bing28

MnG - wow that does sound exciting! I hope it's a smooth delivery! :thumbup: yes I would want to stay in the same field. But with TTC it's not a good time to move jobs realistically so I'll just have to ride it out in this job until I eventually get my turn and go on maternity leave! :) 

Tree - sorry for your temp drop! Chin up! I'm on cycle #15 now so know exactly how you feel. Our time will come! 

Jump - sorry for your temp drop too! :hugs:

Afm - nothing to report other than lots of ewcm! I best get BDing tonight no matter how I'll I'm feeling! :haha:

Xx


----------



## Lanfear333

AF arrived yesterday, only 11 days after expected O. 

I guess I need to start temping, so I can figure out what is going on. I went and got a thermometer, but I don't sleep well so I'm concerned it won't really help.


----------



## Leti

jumpingo and treeroot, I'm right there with you both, BFN this morning. Sorry about your abnormal pap jumpingo, I had it for almos 3 yrs, last one was clear, they just monitore it more frequently. GL.

I have no symptoms whatsoever and stating to catch a cold, bummer.

Lanfear333 sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw, sorry she got you, Lanfear.

Last cycle my LP was only 11 days long (confirmed ovulation) instead of the usual 13. Not sure what was going on; will be interesting to see what happens this month.


----------



## caringo

Whoa I'm behind! Sorry to everyone who got AF and congrats to Christiana (sp?) on your BFP!! H&H 9 months!

AFM, CD 4 and AF is winding down, thank goodness...could have a few more days of bleeding though. I haven't been temping throughout AF but I did this morning, randomly...and it was a post-O temp. I was pretty confused until I remembered I am getting over a sinus infection and it's most likely from that :dohh: Ugh.

Getting AF this cycle was pretty rough as I got it the day before our 2 year anniversary, and I was SO hoping to have a great surprise for the hubby. I told him that I was gonna do this fun surprise and he felt bad and said, "well is there any way you can get pregnant right now?" On day 2 of AF. :haha: Silly guy! I know I've explained it to him before! It was sweet though. 

Good luck to everyone BDing and testing soon!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, and welcome to the new ladies! I've got you added. :)

Bing, sorry about your job! And that your cold is getting worse. Yikes! :( Get plenty of rest and stay on top of it! :hugs:

Jump, sorry about your abnormal pap! I know that can definitely be scary! :hugs: I had abnormal ones for years, they just made me come in every 6 months instead of every 12 months. After 3 normal ones I finally was released back to being every 12 months, it was a very exciting day for me! :haha: Good luck, I really hope it's nothing and that you're ok!

Sorry that AF arrived, Lan! :hugs:

MnG, that's so cool! How exciting for you! Sounds like a great day for sure. :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Aw, Tree, Jump, & Leti, Big :hugs:! I just want to cry with you. As eager as I am to start testing, I'm not looking forward to that cruel hope period. I hope everything clears up (colds and pap smears and such) and that you can find comfort in the better days ahead.


----------



## Lanfear333

Oh, I forgot! Lucky me can get hit with the :witch: twice in one month. Please change me to the 26th.


----------



## mommasboys2

Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?
 



Attached Files:







20141001_062544.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Leti

mommasboys2 said:


> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?

I think I see something, FX is a BFP for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm going to test Saturday, October 4th if the :witch: doesn't show by then!


----------



## MamaBee413

mommasboys2 said:


> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?

I think I see something! FX


----------



## Bing28

I think I see a shadow. Is there any colour to it in person? FX'd for you. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

I see a faint line! Woop woop!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

mommasboys2 said:


> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?

I see a line too. Any colour on it? And did it come up in the time limit?

Could be a late implantation -- starting to get excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## cthom321

First cycle ttc for #2....been going nuts with symptom tracking! DD was a surprise so I didn't go through any of this with her.....AF due between now and Friday (10/3, I think?! my cycle has been irregular pp). Trying to hold off testing until 10/5!!! Wish me luck! haha


----------



## treeroot

Thanks for all the support for us early Octoberers.

Just thought I'd post my test from this morning anyway. I assume it's an evap line because it's so faint and because of my temp drop this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20141001_074618.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Leti

Evap? It showed after the indicated line...
 



Attached Files:







1412185463543.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MamaBunny2

treeroot said:


> Thanks for all the support for us early Octoberers.
> 
> Just thought I'd post my test from this morning anyway. I assume it's an evap line because it's so faint and because of my temp drop this morning.

treeroot when did that line appear, after the wait time? If I had that show up I'd be freaking out! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

cthom321 said:


> First cycle ttc for #2....been going nuts with symptom tracking! DD was a surprise so I didn't go through any of this with her.....AF due between now and Friday (10/3, I think?! my cycle has been irregular pp). Trying to hold off testing until 10/5!!! Wish me luck! haha

Good luck cthom321!!! :witch: is due for me this weekend so I'm trying to hold off on POAS. I'm not temping this cycle so it's difficult waiting with no temps to go off of :cry: My first 2 kids weren't really planned, I just went with it a voila! I was pregnant. Trying - really, really, realllllly trying - for #3 and even though I told myself I wouldn't, I've been driving myself crazy symptom spotting :wacko:


----------



## treeroot

MamaBunny2 said:


> treeroot when did that line appear, after the wait time? If I had that show up I'd be freaking out! :happydance:

Lol, ya, if I hadn't had my temp drop this morning I would have been excited, or at least considerably more hopeful!

The line showed up within the wait time 1-2 min. 

I actually just pulled it out of the garbage to look again; it's the same but with a darker edge on one side.

Lol, maybe I just don't trust these things! My BBT has always been pretty good at predicting incoming AF, so I guess I just trust that more. 

Guess we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning (assuming AF doesn't show before then)..... :coffee:


----------



## Turtle0630

Treeroot, I wouldn't consider that one faint at all! I would totally call that a bfp! I can see why your temps would confuse you though...but that's looking GREAT to me!

Leti, I'm not really sure what I see on yours! :haha: Is there any color in person? 

Mommas, I see something on yours, but same question for you...is there any color in person? 

Wow, so exciting! You ladies are starting us out on the right foot!

Got all the new ladies added, and welcome to you all! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## MamaBunny2

treeroot said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> treeroot when did that line appear, after the wait time? If I had that show up I'd be freaking out! :happydance:
> 
> Lol, ya, if I hadn't had my temp drop this morning I would have been excited, or at least considerably more hopeful!
> 
> The line showed up within the wait time 1-2 min.
> 
> I actually just pulled it out of the garbage to look again; it's the same but with a darker edge on one side.
> 
> Lol, maybe I just don't trust these things! My BBT has always been pretty good at predicting incoming AF, so I guess I just trust that more.
> 
> Guess we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning (assuming AF doesn't show before then)..... :coffee:Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, I've seen temp drops on FF charts with/after a :bfp: and if that appeared within the wait time I'd be running my booty to the store for a digi test! I was gonna say it appears to be an evap if it sat awhile... but now I'm skeptical! FX this is a start of something for you!


----------



## Julesillini8

Treeroot, What , that is a bfp!!! That is a line Hun!


----------



## treeroot

Well then....that certainly changes my outlook.... :huh:

Last time I took a test was in January, so I don't have a lot of experience reading them.

Ok ladies, here's the plan. I have a FR test that is probably better then the one I took this morning.

Tomorrow morning I test again. If we're still looking good then I'm making a nice breakfast for DH and finding some cool way to tell him.

If it's a no go, well, no worse off then I was already expecting.

This is going to be a loooong 17 hrs :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBunny2 said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> treeroot when did that line appear, after the wait time? If I had that show up I'd be freaking out! :happydance:
> 
> Lol, ya, if I hadn't had my temp drop this morning I would have been excited, or at least considerably more hopeful!
> 
> The line showed up within the wait time 1-2 min.
> 
> I actually just pulled it out of the garbage to look again; it's the same but with a darker edge on one side.
> 
> Lol, maybe I just don't trust these things! My BBT has always been pretty good at predicting incoming AF, so I guess I just trust that more.
> 
> Guess we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning (assuming AF doesn't show before then)..... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> If I remember correctly, I've seen temp drops on FF charts with/after a :bfp: and if that appeared within the wait time I'd be running my booty to the store for a digi test! I was gonna say it appears to be an evap if it sat awhile... but now I'm skeptical! FX this is a start of something for you!Click to expand...

I agree. FF calls that a fall back rise. Fxd!


----------



## cthom321

Good luck cthom321!!! :witch: is due for me this weekend so I'm trying to hold off on POAS. I'm not temping this cycle so it's difficult waiting with no temps to go off of :cry: My first 2 kids weren't really planned, I just went with it a voila! I was pregnant. Trying - really, really, realllllly trying - for #3 and even though I told myself I wouldn't, I've been driving myself crazy symptom spotting :wacko:[/QUOTE]



Good luck to you too!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Leti said:


> Evap? It showed after the indicated line...

Leti if that appeared after the wait time the I'd say it's an evap based on the lack of color in the center. BUT... it's not over til the :witch: shows! FX for you!


----------



## Julesillini8

treeroot said:


> Well then....that certainly changes my outlook.... :huh:
> 
> Last time I took a test was in January, so I don't have a lot of experience reading them.
> 
> Ok ladies, here's the plan. I have a FR test that is probably better then the one I took this morning.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I test again. If we're still looking good then I'm making a nice breakfast for DH and finding some cool way to tell him.
> 
> If it's a no go, well, no worse off then I was already expecting.
> 
> This is going to be a loooong 17 hrs :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Haha yes. Tick tock tick tock! I'm anxious for you, can't wait to see your FRER!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Treeroot, what a beautiful line. Expecting great things from the FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bing28

Tree - that looks fab! Can't wait to see your FRER results tomorrow! 

Leti - I think I see something but no colour to it. Does it have colour in person?

FX'd for you ladies! 

Afm - ive had lots of ewcm today so wish me luck to catch that eggy! :sex: :spermy: :sex: 

Xx


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats tree root !

Leti, I think that is def a bfp, I've seen enough of mine dried up pregnant and not to see a big difference. Congrats!!

So ladies, today is one month to the day from when I was in the hospital having my miscarriage, and today I had the very faintest of BFPs! It looks a lot like yours Leti, and like I said, I've seen enough of mine to know the difference. I'm just worried about having a sticky bean this time, I was so optimistic last time and it didn't work out. Please send prayers/good thoughts and cross all the things for me!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

And Bing, you go get it girl! !


----------



## Bug222

treeroot- that looks like a bfp to me!!

congrats 1Atlalanta!

sorry to those who the nasty witch arrive for xxx

good luck bing!!! 

afm- either 5 or 6 dpo... tick tock tick tock... not feeling very positive, but then i never am lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ladies how do I change my info under my name? It currently says Mum (Mom) but I see alot of BnB users have customized info instead of the generics from the drop down list in the settings. I'd like mine to say 1 girl, 1 boy, TTC #3


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> Congrats tree root !
> 
> Leti, I think that is def a bfp, I've seen enough of mine dried up pregnant and not to see a big difference. Congrats!!
> 
> So ladies, today is one month to the day from when I was in the hospital having my miscarriage, and today I had the very faintest of BFPs! It looks a lot like yours Leti, and like I said, I've seen enough of mine to know the difference. I'm just worried about having a sticky bean this time, I was so optimistic last time and it didn't work out. Please send prayers/good thoughts and cross all the things for me!!

I hope you are right FXd for both of us!!!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ladies how do I change my info under my name? It currently says Mum (Mom) but I see alot of BnB users have customized info instead of the generics from the drop down list in the settings. I'd like mine to say 1 girl, 1 boy, TTC #3

Ok go to user cp, then edit your details.
Then scroll down, there is this big box , like the second half of the screen, that says " optional information" or something. The first section there is family, so type what you want it to say here, then click save at the bottom. 
Hope these directions were clear enough...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes, thank you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

1Atalanta FX for you!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oooooooh I wanna POAS so bad now! :brat: But instead, I will likely :laundry: and :munch: and :dishes:


----------



## mommasboys2

It was pink but it was such a faint line that I'm not calling it a bfp. I am due to start af tomorrow night or Thursday morning so if she still hasn't shown then I will test again. Not getting my hopes up just yet!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, good luck catching that eggie! Go get 'em! :haha:

Wow ladies, you are REALLY starting this thread out right! Congrats to all of you!!! I can't wait to see more test results as you continue to test! Please let me know when/if you want me to change it on the front page! :D

Atlanta, that's crazy timing for sure! How cool! It's like it was meant to be. :) Let me know if you want me to change it in the September thread! And good luck, I hope this little one sticks!


----------



## MamaBee413

This board turned around quick! I want some of the Kool aid you gals are drinking! Can I just go pee on a stick now?! So happy for all of you :happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

How are you turtle? Feeling any good vibes? ( symptoms are overrated, just looking for the vibes!) rooting for ya!


----------



## orionfox

Congrats to those getting their BFPs yay starting oct on a GREAT note.

Afm wishing ovulation and the tww would just zip on by. Keeping my fx for a positive tonight so dh and i can go catch that eggie during our marathon lol. Just praying this cycle is the one as i hate seeing all the bfns each month. Just sucks as tonight is my first rhythmic gymnastics practice and Imwas hoping to already be preggers so I could give a big surprise to everyone, but i guess it will have to wait. I hope sooner rather than later.


----------



## jumpingo

mommasboys2 said:


> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?

i saw something when i looked from my phone, but now on the computer, i'm not sure...isn't it usually the other way around?:wacko: fx it turns into a full blown positive!!



treeroot said:


> Thanks for all the support for us early Octoberers.
> 
> Just thought I'd post my test from this morning anyway. I assume it's an evap line because it's so faint and because of my temp drop this morning.

um, treeroot, if that showed within the time, i'd be :wohoo:ing all over!:haha: congrats!! can't wait to see the FRER!




MamaBee413 said:


> This board turned around quick! I want some of the Kool aid you gals are drinking! Can I just go pee on a stick now?! So happy for all of you :happydance:

seriously! sign me up for whatever everyone else is having!:winkwink:


temp dropped a bit more this morning. no AF yet, but 99% sure she'll be here today. last 2 cycles were 28 days, and i'm CD29, so right on time. stupid :witch: 

:growlmad::gun::dohh::nope::cry:


----------



## MnGmakes3

This board is moving along quickly. So many bfps already and more to come I think! :)

Mamabee- you can POAS as much as you want for me. I only did that 3x last cycle so there's much to be made up for ;)

Atlanta- I've got my everything crossed for you! I hope this one sticks! :hugs:

Orion- nothing better than a bd marathon. Get on it girl! ;)

Bing- you and I must be soul sisters lol. I also had blobbage (is that a word? Haha) of ewcm today. Hoping hubby is ready to get down to business tonight and through Monday. 
Hope you catch that eggie!! :spermy: :spermy:

Treeroot- I agree with the girls. I think you've really got something there!!!


----------



## treeroot

mommasboys2 said:


> It was pink but it was such a faint line that I'm not calling it a bfp. I am due to start af tomorrow night or Thursday morning so if she still hasn't shown then I will test again. Not getting my hopes up just yet!

I hear ya, but I have to say, I love the look of that chart!


----------



## MnGmakes3

treeroot said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> It was pink but it was such a faint line that I'm not calling it a bfp. I am due to start af tomorrow night or Thursday morning so if she still hasn't shown then I will test again. Not getting my hopes up just yet!
> 
> I hear ya, but I have to say, I love the look of that chart!Click to expand...


Ditto!


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> It was pink but it was such a faint line that I'm not calling it a bfp. I am due to start af tomorrow night or Thursday morning so if she still hasn't shown then I will test again. Not getting my hopes up just yet!
> 
> I hear ya, but I have to say, I love the look of that chart!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...

Ditto again! Your chart is looking great!!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

I hope I'm right too lol! I'll test again tomorrow, hopefully it's darker! When ru planning on testing again Leti?


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> I hope I'm right too lol! I'll test again tomorrow, hopefully it's darker! When ru planning on testing again Leti?

I'm testing tomorrow again. If it ends up being an evap I'll never buy dollar tree test again. I've gotten a bfn and 3 Suspicious evaps so far this week.


----------



## Bing28

Atalanta - FX'd for your sticky bean! 

Well me & hubby BD'd on the lounge carpet and then I spent a hour with my legs in the air watching the great british bake off! (sorry tmi) :rofl: 

MnG - yes out cycles do seen to always be the same! :haha: I am guessing I'll ovulate on Saturday as I usually have around 5 days of ewcm before ovulation. I hope you managed to bd and catch that eggy! 

I'm off to bed now ladies. Speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Bug222

MamaBee413 said:


> This board turned around quick! I want some of the Kool aid you gals are drinking! Can I just go pee on a stick now?! So happy for all of you :happydance:


me too! send some my way! 

two more pregnancy announcements on fb today ended up with me eating a bowl of chocolate chips (the only chocolate we had in the house). im so over this whole ttc crap.


----------



## MamaBee413

:rofl: at Bing! Picturing how sexy that must've looked!

I've been a mess today. My sleep has been crap lately and I think it has me completely strung out. Every little thing has been upsetting, my boobs hurt, lunch wasn't right, my kids were acting out, etc etc etc and then my husband calls and tells me he wrecks his car on the way to work. Wednesday is done for me. It is a good thing that God's mercies are new each morning, because I need a huge refill ASAP!

**disclaimer: I know there are way worse things in this world to be upset over. Truly, I am a blessed woman. I just needed a quick vent session.


----------



## treeroot

MamaBee413 said:


> :rofl: at Bing! Picturing how sexy that must've looked!
> 
> I've been a mess today. My sleep has been crap lately and I think it has me completely strung out. Every little thing has been upsetting, my boobs hurt, lunch wasn't right, my kids were acting out, etc etc etc and then my husband calls and tells me he wrecks his car on the way to work. Wednesday is done for me. It is a good thing that God's mercies are new each morning, because I need a huge refill ASAP!
> 
> **disclaimer: I know there are way worse things in this world to be upset over. Truly, I am a blessed woman. I just needed a quick vent session.


Everybody's "hard day" is different, even those who have gone through traumatic effects can still get irritated in traffic jams.

It's healthy to feel put out once in awhile...that's how we know what awesome feels like! Here's hoping some awesome comes your way to balance everything out.


----------



## orionfox

Thanks MnG...hubby was annoyed with me last night as i was too tired to bd lol...hey i gotta save up for when it counts lol. Hoping tonight is the night.


----------



## treeroot

orionfox said:


> Thanks MnG...hubby was annoyed with me last night as i was too tired to bd lol...hey i gotta save up for when it counts lol. Hoping tonight is the night.

Good luck and have fun :sex: !

We definitely get tired in between the main "go time", we tried a consecutive method this round, we made it 4 days in a row :haha:


----------



## mommasboys2

jumoingo: Yes I guess I should have rotated the picture before I posted it that's just the way the picture was on my phone. :dohh:

treeroot: Thank you! I have had a couple of pretty charts in the past and ended up not pregnant do I'm not holding my breath on that one. I'm wondering if maybe the Clomid is what's making my chart look so nice? It is my first month of taking it so not sure if it would affect it or not.

I have ran to the restroom several times today thinking AF was her just to have a bunch of creamy cm (tmi sorry). I've also had dull cramping all day and this pulling feeling near my right ovary. Not sure if maybe I have a cyst or what's going on over there. I've had a few symptoms but I'm not sure if it is the Clomid or actual symptoms. Still feel like AF is on her way will know in the next couple of days if I should test again.

GL ladies Fx'd for lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## Turtle0630

Julesillini8 said:


> How are you turtle? Feeling any good vibes? ( symptoms are overrated, just looking for the vibes!) rooting for ya!

Hey Jules! Thanks for asking! I honestly have been having good vibes from this cycle and been really feeling hopeful. Not sure if it's just the same as always, or a reason why but I've been feeling good about it. But then I had some VERY light spotting today so I'm guessing I was wrong and AF is on her way. :( I'm 7dpo and I know it could be ib but I spot every cycle off and on for about 3-5 days before AF so I'm not feeling as hopeful anymore.

We've had a stressful week with my grandma, and things feel pretty up in the air with her right now. So maybe the "good vibes" was just hopeful wishing on my part, so I could tell her before I no longer have a chance to. I'm planning on testing on Saturday and my sister and I are taking a day road trip on Saturday to visit her in the hospital, so I was hopeful! But I guess I'll just wait and see what happens. :shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

jumpingo said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?
> 
> i saw something when i looked from my phone, but now on the computer, i'm not sure...isn't it usually the other way around?:wacko: fx it turns into a full blown positive!!Click to expand...




mommasboys2 said:


> jumoingo: Yes I guess I should have rotated the picture before I posted it that's just the way the picture was on my phone. :dohh:


sorry, i actually didn't even notice if the picture was flipped or anything.:blush: i meant that usually people say "i can't see anything, but i'm on my phone" or stuff that implies that looking from a computer is easier to see lines. i saw it better from my phone, which i thought was opposite of what i see people saying.:thumbup:


----------



## orionfox

treeroot said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MnG...hubby was annoyed with me last night as i was too tired to bd lol...hey i gotta save up for when it counts lol. Hoping tonight is the night.
> 
> Good luck and have fun :sex: !
> 
> We definitely get tired in between the main "go time", we tried a consecutive method this round, we made it 4 days in a row :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah my plan is to get 4 days in a row but we shall see. We have never gone more than two days in a row, so ive got to keep things interesting for him hahaha. At least he is in better spirits again and smiling and last night he laughed at me because i was doing a second opk hoping it was positive lol. He was just feeling a bit down because of how long its taking. But with a bit of reassurance and such he feels better. But reguardless of the opk result for tonight, there is fun to be had hehehe. Oh how i love this thread. Keeps us laughing :)


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> Everybody's "hard day" is different, even those who have gone through traumatic effects can still get irritated in traffic jams.
> 
> It's healthy to feel put out once in awhile...that's how we know what awesome feels like! Here's hoping some awesome comes your way to balance everything out.



i just really liked this...everybody's hard day is different. beautifully said.

:hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

jumpingo said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> Everybody's "hard day" is different, even those who have gone through traumatic effects can still get irritated in traffic jams.
> 
> It's healthy to feel put out once in awhile...that's how we know what awesome feels like! Here's hoping some awesome comes your way to balance everything out.
> 
> 
> 
> i just really liked this...everybody's hard day is different. beautifully said.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I really like this too! Thanks for posting this. :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone had a good day!:headspin::headspin:

Tree & Leti~GL testing tomorrow. Everything crossed for you.:happydance::happydance:

Bing~Go catch that eggie! 

Atalanta~Praying for a sticky bean!

MamaBee~Will you please pass the Kool Aid? I will have what the other ladies are having too. I hope your day gets better and your hubby is ok after the finder bender. Vent awayits why we are here. Remember tomorrow is new day.

MommasBoys~Thank you! I hope this is your month too and the Clomid isnt tormenting you.

Bug~Sending you a hug! Chin upyou are not out yet. :hug:

Hi Jules! I hope you are feeling well and you didnt have any nausea today.

MnG~It sounds like today is going to be such a fun day at work. Enjoy! My next steps are for my breasts to swell and I spend the next 2 weeks flashing hubby with the question of Are my boobs getting bigger!?? 

AFM, I am feeling better today. I left work early again and came home to take a nap. The soreness and grumpiness has subsided a little. I did not realize how much I laugh at work until I was sore.


----------



## mommasboys2

jumpingo said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?
> 
> i saw something when i looked from my phone, but now on the computer, i'm not sure...isn't it usually the other way around?:wacko: fx it turns into a full blown positive!!
> 
> 
> 
> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support for us early Octoberers.
> 
> Just thought I'd post my test from this morning anyway. I assume it's an evap line because it's so faint and because of my temp drop this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> um, treeroot, if that showed within the time, i'd be :wohoo:ing all over!:haha: congrats!! can't wait to see the FRER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> This board turned around quick! I want some of the Kool aid you gals are drinking! Can I just go pee on a stick now?! So happy for all of you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> seriously! sign me up for whatever everyone else is having!:winkwink:
> 
> 
> temp dropped a bit more this morning. no AF yet, but 99% sure she'll be here today. last 2 cycles were 28 days, and i'm CD29, so right on time. stupid :witch:
> 
> :growlmad::gun::dohh::nope::cry:Click to expand...




treeroot said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> It was pink but it was such a faint line that I'm not calling it a bfp. I am due to start af tomorrow night or Thursday morning so if she still hasn't shown then I will test again. Not getting my hopes up just yet!
> 
> I hear ya, but I have to say, I love the look of that chart!Click to expand...




jumpingo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Well I tested this morning with my last frer and I must say I'm not sure I like the super skinny lines on these. I would assume if I were actually pregnant that the line would be easy to see at 14 dpo. So I thought that I seen a VERY VERY faint line but now I am not so sure. I am pretty convinced that it is just wishful thinking and that I'm seeing things. :dohh: Here is my test from this morning do you ladies see anything or am I just seeing things as I suspect?
> 
> i saw something when i looked from my phone, but now on the computer, i'm not sure...isn't it usually the other way around?:wacko: fx it turns into a full blown positive!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> jumoingo: Yes I guess I should have rotated the picture before I posted it that's just the way the picture was on my phone. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, i actually didn't even notice if the picture was flipped or anything.:blush: i meant that usually people say "i can't see anything, but i'm on my phone" or stuff that implies that looking from a computer is easier to see lines. i saw it better from my phone, which i thought was opposite of what i see people saying.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh ok I see what you are saying now lol :blush: I also noticed that I can see it on my phone better than on the computer so for now I'm chalking it up to an evap or indent and going to wait for the :witch: to arrive.


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi yoga girl! I wish I wasn't nauseous today too... Praying I will feel better second tri someday ;)

I laughed about your flashing hubby comments! It seems the guys get all the perks with this stuff. I'm sure he loves it, and maybe just tells you " I don't think so" so that you keep doing it ;) 
Fingers crossed for you!!! I'm stalking you all!!


----------



## crystlmcd

Turtle0630 said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> How are you turtle? Feeling any good vibes? ( symptoms are overrated, just looking for the vibes!) rooting for ya!
> 
> Hey Jules! Thanks for asking! I honestly have been having good vibes from this cycle and been really feeling hopeful. Not sure if it's just the same as always, or a reason why but I've been feeling good about it. But then I had some VERY light spotting today so I'm guessing I was wrong and AF is on her way. :( I'm 7dpo and I know it could be ib but I spot every cycle off and on for about 3-5 days before AF so I'm not feeling as hopeful anymore.
> 
> We've had a stressful week with my grandma, and things feel pretty up in the air with her right now. So maybe the "good vibes" was just hopeful wishing on my part, so I could tell her before I no longer have a chance to. I'm planning on testing on Saturday and my sister and I are taking a day road trip on Saturday to visit her in the hospital, so I was hopeful! But I guess I'll just wait and see what happens. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hope things turn out okay with your grandma. :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.


----------



## caringo

Rach87 said:


> This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.

Hehe, ditto! I say the wait to O is worse than the TWW!


----------



## orionfox

caringo said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.
> 
> Hehe, ditto! I say the wait to O is worse than the TWW!Click to expand...

Soooo agree...although the tww is awful as well


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.
> 
> Hehe, ditto! I say the wait to O is worse than the TWW!Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo agree...although the tww is awful as wellClick to expand...

i would say the entire month (yes, all of it) is horrible. TTC is kicking my butt this month. feel like i heard someone say cycle 4 was a hard pill to swallow for them, too...:shrug:

either you're heartbroken and getting over AF showing up again, pressured to have sex on schedule and worried about missing O, and then have to sit around wondering if everything you did was enough, going back and forth from getting all hopeful and daydreaming and then paralyzing hopelessness. (oh, wait, only me?:shy::sad1:) 

still no AF, but cramps. i don't remember ever getting cramps before AF. she just hits sudden and heavy, so not sure. it's only noon though. still plenty of time for her to show:roll:


----------



## peachcheeks

Hey everyone!! So much has happened since I was last online! Congrats on the BFPs!
afm, I am 13 dpo and BFN this morning so I'm expecting AF soon. I'm thinking of trying soy isoflavones next cycle. Not much new to report on my side but I will definitely be checking this thread tomorrow for any updates! FX :)


----------



## caringo

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.
> 
> Hehe, ditto! I say the wait to O is worse than the TWW!Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo agree...although the tww is awful as wellClick to expand...
> 
> i would say the entire month (yes, all of it) is horrible. TTC is kicking my butt this month. feel like i heard someone say cycle 4 was a hard pill to swallow for them, too...:shrug:
> 
> either you're heartbroken and getting over AF showing up again, pressured to have sex on schedule and worried about missing O, and then have to sit around wondering if everything you did was enough, going back and forth from getting all hopeful and daydreaming and then paralyzing hopelessness. (oh, wait, only me?:shy::sad1:)
> 
> still no AF, but cramps. i don't remember ever getting cramps before AF. she just hits sudden and heavy, so not sure. it's only noon though. still plenty of time for her to show:roll:Click to expand...

Haha, indeed. It's all terrible. This past cycle would have been cycle 4 for me, too, if I wouldn't have had an 82 day cycle the first time TTC. I think because of that, the TWW seems glorious compared to the wait to O - now I know my LP is 14 days (hopefully it stays that way), but I never know when I'm going to O. Could be CD 15 or 16, could be CD 26, could be CD 68!! Ugh. But honestly, the TWW is torture sometimes too and I don't mean to downplay it at all. I think the more I have TWWs the more I will learn to hate them!


----------



## 1Atalanta

You ladies crack me up! 

Bing, leaning your legs in the air! Reminds me of the friends episode where phoebe lays upside down hoping for implantation! 

Momma bee sorry about your hard day! I was overwhelmed
With my one year old screaming a lot today, I hope my patience doubles when the next one comes along!


Haha yoga girl, I totally flash hubby and ask him to feel my boobs to see if they are getting bigger. He loves it lol. But I'm serious bout checking the
Size, he usually gets sidetracked...

A lot of positive sounding cycles ladies! Fxd for everyone!!


----------



## DaTucker

Rach87 said:


> This in between week of :witch: and O is so boring. :dohh: just waiting until the days that dtd might actually result in something.....like a babeh.

Ikr?? This cycle will be our first cycle TTC #2 so I'm ready to get the show on the road already!


----------



## orionfox

Lol yeah being its been a year for us, every part of the month just seems soooooo long. To us who have been trying for a while it can seem endless. And its hard to keep it interesting and not feel like a monthly ritual.


----------



## DaTucker

Yes it is, it took 3 1/2 years for us to conceive ds, and I'm prett sure it's gonna take just as long with baby #2! It got to where I couldn't tell dh when we were ovulating bc it turned him off lol. What a pansy!


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> Lol yeah being its been a year for us, every part of the month just seems soooooo long. To us who have been trying for a while it can seem endless. And its hard to keep it interesting and not feel like a monthly ritual.




DaTucker said:


> Yes it is, it took 3 1/2 years for us to conceive ds, and I'm prett sure it's gonna take just as long with baby #2! It got to where I couldn't tell dh when we were ovulating bc it turned him off lol. What a pansy!

i feel like such a whiner...you all impress me. since joining BnB, i have so much respect for anyone who has kept at it month after month, year after year. not that it makes it any easier, but hearing that there are amazing women who are not giving up or throwing in the towel, like i so much want to do right now, helps those of us just getting started trying.:hugs::bodyb::coolio:


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Lol yeah being its been a year for us, every part of the month just seems soooooo long. To us who have been trying for a while it can seem endless. And its hard to keep it interesting and not feel like a monthly ritual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is, it took 3 1/2 years for us to conceive ds, and I'm prett sure it's gonna take just as long with baby #2! It got to where I couldn't tell dh when we were ovulating bc it turned him off lol. What a pansy!Click to expand...
> 
> i feel like such a whiner...you all impress me. since joining BnB, i have so much respect for anyone who has kept at it month after month, year after year. not that it makes it any easier, but hearing that there are amazing women who are not giving up or throwing in the towel, like i so much want to do right now, helps those of us just getting started trying.:hugs::bodyb::coolio:Click to expand...

Heck, i joined after it had been quite a few months of us trying when the frustration set in. I couldnt believe how many others were in my same situation. It gave me more hope to keep trying and to not give up. And no matter what it takes we will find a way.


----------



## Bing28

Wow this thread moves fast! 

I totally agree that this thread is a massive support whatever stage of TTC you are at! I don't know what I'd do without you guys listening to my hope, rants and tears! I love you all! :hugs:

Turtle - FX'd the spotting is implantation bleeding! Your LP was 12 days last cycle wasn't it? Did you have pre AF spotting last cycle too? Are you still spotting now or has it stopped? And I'm sorry to here about your grandma being in hospital and I hope she gets better soon. I know what you mean about telling her a little one is on the way before you run out of time. I want to use my Nans name, Edith, as a middle name for our little girl (if we have a girl), as my nan means a lot to me. So I'd love for her still to be around for her to find out we have done that, as she would love it. 

MnG - did your friends delivery go okay? 

Xx


----------



## drjo718

Caringo, I feel your pain. My first ttc cycle was 74 days, and my longest cycle ever was 150 days. My LP is always 14 days though, so waiting for O takes forever... which is why I'm on clomid this cycle :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga_Girl said:


> MnG~It sounds like today is going to be such a fun day at work. Enjoy! My next steps are for my breasts to swell and I spend the next 2 weeks flashing hubby with the question of Are my boobs getting bigger!??
> 
> AFM, I am feeling better today. I left work early again and came home to take a nap. The soreness and grumpiness has subsided a little. I did not realize how much I laugh at work until I was sore.



Lol I love this :haha:

I hippie you're feeling better today!


----------



## MnGmakes3

You girls over seas move things right along here. I'll have to catch up with the 2 pages later today.

Bing- thank you for asking! :)
My friends delivery wasn't as planned. She was only 5cm for about 6 hours. They finally decided on a c/s around 8pm. He was a whopping 9lb 4oz! What a cutie already. Mom is doing great. Im sure she'll be in some pain for the next few days though.

Jumpingo- you're definitely not a whiner! Were all here for you girl! :hug:

Good luck to all those testing today. 


Big news for me... well not baby big but big enough in my world hehe. We got to DTD last night. Wahooo! This makes it #4 this week. I'm feeling so good about this cycle already :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Heck, i joined after it had been quite a few months of us trying when the frustration set in. I couldnt believe how many others were in my same situation. It gave me more hope to keep trying and to not give up. And no matter what it takes we will find a way.

This exactly! This is exactly how I feel every month. There's so much support it makes it that much easier to carry on each month. I love you girls!


----------



## Loobs

Gonna be leaving the thread girls. We are being forced to postpone TTC at the moment as I have shingles. Best wishes to you all, hopefully by the time I'm better there will be lots of little stickies!! X


----------



## treeroot

Same here, I joined a few months in as well, it's been a long year for sure.

But it looks like everyone was right....most definitely got a BFP this morning. 

Not to mention a big 'ol temp jump too.

I can't believe I'm going to get one of those flashing BFP things.


So interestingly, DH has absolutely no idea. He was with me when I called the fertility clinic yesterday and we briefly talked about where we could get a referral. I didn't say anything after you ladies started to set me straight!

---------



Everyone's support here is really encouraging, it's a wonderful way in which technology can create that village atmosphere that is often missing from our lives. Our challenges as woman who wish to be mothers are so different then they were in the past, and they will continue to change in the future. All of you are rising to that challenge beautifully. There are many paths to motherhood, and if that's your destination, you have no reason to feel guilty for how you're getting there. 
Stay strong and POAS on :winkwink:


----------



## treeroot

Loobs said:


> Gonna be leaving the thread girls. We are being forced to postpone TTC at the moment as I have shingles. Best wishes to you all, hopefully by the time I'm better there will be lots of little stickies!! X

Oh no! I really hope you're able to recover quickly, I know shingles can be quite serious. Get better soon


----------



## mommasboys2

Well now I have no idea what to think after yesterdays faintest line possible or what ever it was and now this morning my temp has went up. I was sure it would go down today as af should be here soon. Ugh this is so confusing I did nothing different besides test about 15 mins early, but wouldn't it be lower not higher? Really think I'm going crazy this cycle... :wacko:


----------



## treeroot

mommasboys2 said:


> Well now I have no idea what to think after yesterdays faintest line possible or what ever it was and now this morning my temp has went up. I was sure it would go down today as af should be here soon. Ugh this is so confusing I did nothing different besides test about 15 mins early, but wouldn't it be lower not higher? Really think I'm going crazy this cycle... :wacko:

Did you test this morning or are you waiting until tomorrow?

Yeah for temp rises!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs... wishing you the best. I had it 2x and it was not pleasant whatsoever.
Speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## mommasboys2

treeroot said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Well now I have no idea what to think after yesterdays faintest line possible or what ever it was and now this morning my temp has went up. I was sure it would go down today as af should be here soon. Ugh this is so confusing I did nothing different besides test about 15 mins early, but wouldn't it be lower not higher? Really think I'm going crazy this cycle... :wacko:
> 
> Did you test this morning or are you waiting until tomorrow?
> 
> Yeah for temp rises!Click to expand...

I am planning on waiting until tomorrow to test to see what my temp does. I don't want to waste another test just to see another bfn.

Cograts on ur BFP!


----------



## jumpingo

Loobs said:


> Gonna be leaving the thread girls. We are being forced to postpone TTC at the moment as I have shingles. Best wishes to you all, hopefully by the time I'm better there will be lots of little stickies!! X

oh my gosh, i'm so sorry to hear that!! i hope you are able to get whatever treatment needed and can get better soon!:flower:



treeroot said:


> Same here, I joined a few months in as well, it's been a long year for sure.
> 
> But it looks like everyone was right....most definitely got a BFP this morning.
> 
> Not to mention a big 'ol temp jump too.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to get one of those flashing BFP things.
> 
> 
> So interestingly, DH has absolutely no idea. He was with me when I called the fertility clinic yesterday and we briefly talked about where we could get a referral. I didn't say anything after you ladies started to set me straight

woohoo!!!! congrats!!! but you haven't said anything to him?! i am always amazed at how people can keep quiet! do you have some scheme to tell him, or what?




mommasboys2 said:


> Well now I have no idea what to think after yesterdays faintest line possible or what ever it was and now this morning my temp has went up. I was sure it would go down today as af should be here soon. Ugh this is so confusing I did nothing different besides test about 15 mins early, but wouldn't it be lower not higher? Really think I'm going crazy this cycle... :wacko:




mommasboys2 said:


> I am planning on waiting until tomorrow to test to see what my temp does. I don't want to waste another test just to see another bfn.

early congrats!!! you'll be 16DPO tomorrow, right? good chances of getting an accurate result, i'd think!:thumbup:


----------



## 1Atalanta

No loobs! That is awful! Get better soon!!



You ladies have helped me so much, I was so sad after my mc and coming in here I saw ladies with angel babies still at it, staying positive through it all. My friends try to be supportive but they just don't understand like you all do!b

So I tested again this morning but switched from dollar tree to a test strip since they came in the mail yesterday, and it looks pretty negative, maybe I can squint and imagine a shadow but not really. But I think the strips need a higher hcg count than dollar tree, so I'm hoping it will just take a few days to show. I'm a teensy bit freaking out inside though.... Keep calm.... Breathe....


----------



## treeroot

jumpingo said:


> woohoo!!!! congrats!!! but you haven't said anything to him?! i am always amazed at how people can keep quiet! do you have some scheme to tell him, or what?

Not yet, he's sleeping right now. I'm making chocolate chip pancakes (yum!), so I'll wake him up soon.

We just happen to be on vacation so we can actually enjoy the day together.

To tell him I've printed off this article "G Wagon Ideal for Baby on Board". He's building a G Wagon (jeep/truck type thing) from the bottom up right now and when he first started I made him promise he'd have it ready before we had a baby....let's just say he's lucky we've been trying for a year! So on the top of the article I wrote "You've got 9 months!"

Here goes...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tree- that's such a cute idea I bet he'll love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rach87

Treeroot that is so cute! My hubs wants to be there when I take a test (not in the bathroom just home haha) so no real way to surprise him. Lol still trying to figure out something to do though. Already found a way to tell my mom and his parents. Found it on pinterest.....oh pinterest. Its a large thimble with a cute bird on top, and ribbon wrapped around the thimble, when you open the ribbon it says "a little birdie told me you're going to be a grandparent." Thought it was a cute little keepsake.


----------



## jumpingo

aaahh, so cute!!! can't wait to hear how it went!
but most importantly, enjoy your day together<3


----------



## MamaBunny2

I seen some cheapie $0.88 tests staring at me while in Wal-Mart yesterday so of course I grabbed one. Def a :bfn: but at 10-11DPO might be too early, tho I'm sure the stupid :witch: will be here this weekend just because I'm negative like that (sorry pic is SO huge, not sure how to resize)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rach- they might be the cutest announcement ever! How fun! &#128522;

Mamabee- you're not out just yet!


----------



## jumpingo

knew she was coming but man she took her sweet a** time, showing up today at 11pm. bah hum bug.

on to cycle 5:bodyb:


----------



## Bug222

yay congrats tree root!

oh loobs im so sorry hun xx wishing you a fast recovery!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Aw sorry af got you jumpingo, I thought this was going to be your cycle!

Anyone have plans to get freaky with the Halloween costumes? Lol. Pretty sure our children never want to hear about their conception, but since we are all getting on it pretty regularly, might as well have a fun conception!


----------



## Turtle0630

Loobs said:


> Gonna be leaving the thread girls. We are being forced to postpone TTC at the moment as I have shingles. Best wishes to you all, hopefully by the time I'm better there will be lots of little stickies!! X

Loobs, I'm so sorry to hear that! :( Good luck, I really hope you start feeling better soon! Big :hugs: headed your way!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Ladies - I'm overwhelmed with the number of comments here so I havent had a chance to read everyone's stories and get caught up. 
Will you have me? I had a chemical/mc last month so I'm back. I dont think I'll be using opk's or anything this month. We havent really decided if we are going to ttc or ntnp for a month. I wont be testing until about Oct 30 since I'm counting yesterday as cd1.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hmm... my photo isn't showing up?! Help ladies :shrug:


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that loobs get better soon. And sorry af got you again jumpingo...best of luck next cycle.


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! Thanks for all the kind words. My grandma is in surgery now and we're waiting for word from my mom once it's all finished. It should be any time now. She'll be 95 in a month so of course any surgery at this age is a big risk. Then we'll have the recovery time to worry about and hope she makes it through that. Time will tell I guess!

Bing, you have a great memory! Yes, my last lp was 12 days. I did have some spotting last month too though, in fact I have every month so far. It has stopped and was barely anything yet, to the point where I had to really be looking for it in order to see it, so I'm not counting it as such in FF yet. But it's still discouraging! Aww, I love that you're going to use your Nan's name as a middle name! I'm sure that will mean a lot to her. :) Funny, Edith was DH's grandma's name too! And his mom's name, although she goes by Edie.

MnG, yay for dtd again!!! :happydance: I have a great feeling for you this cycle! :)

Treeroot, that's fantastic, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I love your idea for how you're telling him too! Can I change it on the front page yet? :D

Mommasboys, your temps are still looking great! I can't wait for you to test again tomorrow!!!

Atlanta, :hugs:! Keep the faith, and keep testing! We're a bad influence here, huh? :haha: I really, really hope this is your month and that the line comes back darker next time!

Rach, I love that idea on how to tell the grandparents when your time comes! Super cute!

MamaBunny, it's still early! Don't give up hope yet! :)

Jump, sorry the :witch: got you. :( Do you want me to change your testing date to a day later in October?

Kozmik, I'm so sorry about your chemical and that you had to join us here. :hugs: We're happy to have you back with us though if that's what had to happen! FX that you'll get your sticky bean this month! I'll get you added for the 30th.

You ladies are all the best, I really love all of the caring and support I get from this site and from this thread in particular! You guys keep me feeling optimistic and sane, or at least don't judge me when I'm insane, and for that I thank all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti, any updates on your end? Have you tested again? FX for you!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle, i hope soon there's good news when she's out of surgery and recovering. How amazing that she is 95!!!

Glad your spotting stopped :)


----------



## Bing28

Tree - I am so so happy for you! You have given me so much hope! I love your way to tell ur hubby and can't believe you've not told him already! 

Turtle - I hope your grandmas surgery goes well! FX'd the spotting was IB! 

MnG - wow that's a big baby! Glad baby and mum are well! Congrats on managing to DTD again this cycle! This is going to be your cycle, I feel it! 

Loobs - sorry your ill. FX'd you get better soon and can get back to :sex:

Kosmik - sorry to hear about your mc. :hugs: 

Mommasboys - your temps look great! TEST TEST TEST! 

Sorry to anyway who got AF and good luck to anyone testing soon! 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you! I just got word that she made it through surgery, yay! She ended up with a plate and 5 screws in her arm (it was a really bad break that she was having surgery for), so far so good! Now we'll just have to wait and see how recovery goes over the next few days. She has a lot of things working against her in addition to her age, she's immobile, non-verbal, has lymphoma, and is in kidney failure. We'll see what time brings for her recovery wise, but I do think that whatever happens will be what's best for her. <3

Sorry for that rant, thanks for letting me babble about that! :) And thanks on the spotting! That doesn't mean too much to me right now, as it usually comes and goes over a few days, but I'm not giving up hope yet! :)


----------



## Leti

Turtle0630 said:


> Leti, any updates on your end? Have you tested again? FX for you!!!

Hi Turtle, thanks for asking, 

I tested this morning and got a bfn, the evap showed again after the test dried, so I guess I'm out. I'm 12 dpo so if it was a BFP it should have showed up by now.

Sorry to hear about your GM hope she gets better.


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> No loobs! That is awful! Get better soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies have helped me so much, I was so sad after my mc and coming in here I saw ladies with angel babies still at it, staying positive through it all. My friends try to be supportive but they just don't understand like you all do!b
> 
> So I tested again this morning but switched from dollar tree to a test strip since they came in the mail yesterday, and it looks pretty negative, maybe I can squint and imagine a shadow but not really. But I think the strips need a higher hcg count than dollar tree, so I'm hoping it will just take a few days to show. I'm a teensy bit freaking out inside though.... Keep calm.... Breathe....

1Atalanta I guess you and me were in deed the same yesterday, and it was on the negative side....:nope:

Well I have until saturday to keep obsessing with these non sense evaps..

Baby dust and hope for the best


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you, Leti! And don't count yourself out yet...plenty of ladies don't get their bfp until well after 12dpo! :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Turtle0630 said:


> Good morning, ladies! Thanks for all the kind words. My grandma is in surgery now and we're waiting for word from my mom once it's all finished. It should be any time now. She'll be 95 in a month so of course any surgery at this age is a big risk. Then we'll have the recovery time to worry about and hope she makes it through that. Time will tell I guess!
> 
> 
> Treeroot, that's fantastic, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I love your idea for how you're telling him too! Can I change it on the front page yet? :D

Surgery at 95? That's pretty intense, I'm glad she made it through ok. I think my gran is 97 now. She has severe Alzheimers though, so she doesn't know her age. 

Go ahead and change the front page :laugh2:, I won't be able to see anyone until 8 weeks in, so my BFP is the best confirmation we're getting.



jumpingo said:


> aaahh, so cute!!! can't wait to hear how it went!
> but most importantly, enjoy your day together<3

Sorry to hear about AF jump :hugs:


As for this morning...

I gave DH the article and he chuckled and said "aw nice".
I chuckled back "You don't have to read the article"
He responded "No, I'm interested"

But then that was it. I was absolutely expecting more, even from my rather subdued and laid back DH.

So the entire breakfast I'm getting sad/mad/frustrated/confused.
He clears off the table and then heads downstairs to change.
When he comes back upstairs he sits on the couch and looks at something on the computer.

I confront him "Do you need more time to process the information?"
Confused he asks" Information about what?"
"Umm.....my pregnancy..."
"Lol, that's what that was all about? Aw Sweety!"

Gets up and there are lots of hugs and kisses.
I was pretty much in tears because I had been getting anxious and worried. 

Lol, he thought I was just playing around, reminding him about the deal we had made and showing him the article I found. The whole "you've got 9 months" thing went over his head!

So ladies....maybe try a more direct route then I did!


----------



## Turtle0630

treeroot said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, ladies! Thanks for all the kind words. My grandma is in surgery now and we're waiting for word from my mom once it's all finished. It should be any time now. She'll be 95 in a month so of course any surgery at this age is a big risk. Then we'll have the recovery time to worry about and hope she makes it through that. Time will tell I guess!
> 
> 
> Treeroot, that's fantastic, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I love your idea for how you're telling him too! Can I change it on the front page yet? :D
> 
> Surgery at 95? That's pretty intense, I'm glad she made it through ok. I think my gran is 97 now. She has severe Alzheimers though, so she doesn't know her age.
> 
> Go ahead and change the front page :laugh2:, I won't be able to see anyone until 8 weeks in, so my BFP is the best confirmation we're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> aaahh, so cute!!! can't wait to hear how it went!
> but most importantly, enjoy your day together<3Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF jump :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for this morning...
> 
> I gave DH the article and he chuckled and said "aw nice".
> I chuckled back "You don't have to read the article"
> He responded "No, I'm interested"
> 
> But then that was it. I was absolutely expecting more, even from my rather subdued and laid back DH.
> 
> So the entire breakfast I'm getting sad/mad/frustrated/confused.
> He clears off the table and then heads downstairs to change.
> When he comes back upstairs he sits on the couch and looks at something on the computer.
> 
> I confront him "Do you need more time to process the information?"
> Confused he asks" Information about what?"
> "Umm.....my pregnancy..."
> "Lol, that's what that was all about? Aw Sweety!"
> 
> Gets up and there are lots of hugs and kisses.
> I was pretty much in tears because I had been getting anxious and worried.
> 
> Lol, he thought I was just playing around, reminding him about the deal we had made and showing him the article I found. The whole "you've got 9 months" thing went over his head!
> 
> So ladies....maybe try a more direct route then I did!Click to expand...

Yeah, intense for sure. They weren't going to do the surgery at first simply because of that risk, but then they decided there was no other choice. The break was way too bad and the pain was unmanageable without the surgery, so they had to take the chance. Sorry about your grandma's Alzheimer's! :( That can't be easy.

I got it changed on the front page, yay! Man, only 2 days into the month and we already have at least 2 bfp's! This is off to a great start!

Oh my goodness, that's too funny about his reaction! :haha: Well I'm glad that it was because it went over his head and not just because he wasn't excited or something. Whew! I would have been feeling the same as you...although I wouldn't have been able to sit through finishing eating, the dishes, etc before confronting him about it! I would have burst out with hurt feelings right away!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats tree! That is so exciting. Sorry your husband didn't react as you had hoped. Went through a similar situation when I was pregnant with dd.

It is amazing what you miss when you miss a couple of days. Sounds like a loot of good timing and lots of hope this month.

Afm, dd is sick with her first cold and it has been awful. Fevered, clingy and sneezing song everywhere. My opk was almost positive last night so I am expecting a positive one this afternoon. Hubby gets back from a work trip tomorrow evening so we might have a chance to catch that egg. Since our birthdays are this weekend we should have a good excuse for some action.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I took a test but can't upload because I am on mobile but it came back bfp 9doo so I am having a hard time getting to excited because it early


----------



## chistiana

Turtle I m so glad your grandma pulled through, seriously wish her all the best, it's a tough age to recover from everything but she sounds a strong woman! 

Tree congratulatioooooooonnnssss!! I won't be seeing anyone until week 7 so we can be anxious together???

Emilie get that pic up girl, yyyaaaayyy in congrats! Third in a raw! I gig my faint bfp at 9 dpo!


----------



## orionfox

Well it looks like O may be late this month....cd11 now and nothing yet. Last cycle 0 happened on cd 12 and af came right on time. The cycle before that it happened on cd17 and af was 5 days late. Soooo we shall see when it happens. Btw im using the opk that detects the 4 most fertile days, so thats why i say it may be late. Keeping my fx :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

chistiana said:


> Turtle I m so glad your grandma pulled through, seriously wish her all the best, it's a tough age to recover from everything but she sounds a strong woman!
> 
> Tree congratulatioooooooonnnssss!! I won't be seeing anyone until week 7 so we can be anxious together???
> 
> Emilie get that pic up girl, yyyaaaayyy in congrats! Third in a raw! I gig my faint bfp at 9 dpo!

As soon as I can I will but I can't from my kindle.


----------



## juscause

Wow so much to catch up on! Congrats to those that got their BFP!

I'm feeling out this month. I am 9 dpo (if I even o'd) and was cramping earlier today with some spotting just now. I usually have a short lp and it took a long time to get a temp rise this month, so af may show up early. On the plus side, if it does show up early, I'll have two shots at it in November!


----------



## MnGmakes3

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay I took a test but can't upload because I am on mobile but it came back bfp 9doo so I am having a hard time getting to excited because it early

Ooohh!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

chistiana said:


> Turtle I m so glad your grandma pulled through, seriously wish her all the best, it's a tough age to recover from everything but she sounds a strong woman!
> 
> Tree congratulatioooooooonnnssss!! I won't be seeing anyone until week 7 so we can be anxious together???
> 
> Emilie get that pic up girl, yyyaaaayyy in congrats! Third in a raw! I gig my faint bfp at 9 dpo!

I can't get excited until I see an ultrasound or blood test lol. Like I just feel like it is so early


----------



## MnGmakes3

EmilieBrianne said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Turtle I m so glad your grandma pulled through, seriously wish her all the best, it's a tough age to recover from everything but she sounds a strong woman!
> 
> Tree congratulatioooooooonnnssss!! I won't be seeing anyone until week 7 so we can be anxious together???
> 
> Emilie get that pic up girl, yyyaaaayyy in congrats! Third in a raw! I gig my faint bfp at 9 dpo!
> 
> I can't get excited until I see an ultrasound or blood test lol. Like I just feel like it is so earlyClick to expand...


A bfp is a bfp to me....unless its a chemical..and we don't want that!!! When is your appt to confirm??


----------



## Turtle0630

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay I took a test but can't upload because I am on mobile but it came back bfp 9doo so I am having a hard time getting to excited because it early

Emilie, congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can I change it on the front page? :)

Eclaire, that's great that hubby should be back in time for O day! Yay! Do you guys have the same birthday? How fun!

Good luck to everyone nearing their O date, I sure hope you guys catch those eggies! And FX for all of you waiting to test! This thread is making me so excited with all the good news!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm officially joining in on the October fun. I wasn't sure I was going to make it. I'm pretty sure I had a chemical last month that delayed AF. Today is finally CD1. Can I be put down for testing on the 31st. Halloween is my all time favorite holiday so maybe it will be lucky. Congrats to all the ladies starting us off right with BFPs this month and good luck to the ladies yet to test.


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry about the chemical Megan. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. :hug:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Turtle0630 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Okay I took a test but can't upload because I am on mobile but it came back bfp 9doo so I am having a hard time getting to excited because it early
> 
> Emilie, congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can I change it on the front page? :)
> 
> Eclaire, that's great that hubby should be back in time for O day! Yay! Do you guys have the same birthday? How fun!
> 
> Good luck to everyone nearing their O date, I sure hope you guys catch those eggies! And FX for all of you waiting to test! This thread is making me so excited with all the good news!Click to expand...

Yes you can. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Turtle0630

So sorry for your chemical, Megan! :hugs: I hope this is your month!


----------



## Bug222

congrats Emilie!!

sorry to hear about your chemicals Kozmic and Megan xxx

So glad to hear surgery went well Turtle! what a relief!!! 

Awww sorry your big announcement didn't get the point across Treeroot- though he sounds like he is excited (once he knew what was going on :) )

Eclaire- glad hubby will be back in in time!

juscause- lots of time left- fx'd for you!


----------



## crystlmcd

Wow, this thread is moving fast! Congrats on all the BFP's. Maybe this is a good sign for the rest of us this month!!


----------



## jumpingo

Turtle0630 said:


> Jump, sorry the :witch: got you. :( Do you want me to change your testing date to a day later in October?

obviously depends on O, but go ahead and stick me on the 31st:thumbup:



treeroot said:


> Lol, he thought I was just playing around, reminding him about the deal we had made and showing him the article I found. The whole "you've got 9 months" thing went over his head!
> 
> So ladies....maybe try a more direct route then I did!

guys need direct announcing - duly noted:thumbup: i have baby converse shoes (my husband and i both wear them, got married in my parents' backyard in them) hiding in my closet that i want to use in some way, but not sure. maybe writing "congratulations daddy!" on them, or on a card and stick it in the shoes? any creative ideas out there? (for that someday bfp, of course:blush:)




Turtle0630 said:


> Oh my goodness, that's too funny about his reaction! :haha: Well I'm glad that it was because it went over his head and not just because he wasn't excited or something. Whew! I would have been feeling the same as you...although I wouldn't have been able to sit through finishing eating, the dishes, etc before confronting him about it! I would have burst out with hurt feelings right away!

my husband wouldn't have made it through reading the whole article if it were me!!:haha:


----------



## treeroot

I think I was just confused and processing...and then wondering if he had something up his sleeve (he loves to trick me with surprises). I think adding "daddy" to any message is the way to go!

Anxious waiting is totally in my ball park chistiana

Good luck ladies, October is still young.


----------



## mealone

AF showed today. I'm out. It's kind of expected after not feeling any symptom after 7DPO. During my last pregnancy, I had strong implantation pain on 7dpo. Good luck to you all.


----------



## k8ywalsh

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!!


----------



## Eclaire

Yes Turtle, hubby and I have the same birthday. He is 3 hours older, hehe. We don't usually celebrate much and I am not expecting anything different this year. At least I know he will remember, he has forgotten in the past. Starting to feel like I am coming down with dd's cold. Hopefully I can keep it together long enough for a bd session or two when hubby gets back tomorrow.

Hugs to all.


----------



## orionfox

Woot got my first positive opk :) dh and I have agreed since we bd'd last night, that we will skip tonight and start our marathon tomorrow since this is only day 1 of 4 positives. We need to save up our energy for friday night/the weekend lol. Fx that we can catch this eggie this time with the help of pre seed. Good luck to everyone else just hitting their O.


----------



## Emski51

Go get that egg Orion !!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, that's really cool! Especially that it's the same year even that you were born! Funny that he's forgotten...you would think that would be a surefire way for him to always remember yours. Men! :haha: Happy early birthday to you both! Feel better, and good luck catching that eggie!

Orion, yay for a +! Good luck to you too, I hope you catch it as well! :)

Emski, how is your dad doing? :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion- :wohoo: sending you good vibes that you catch that egg! :spermy: :spermy:

Eclaire- I hope you 2 find the time to be about to get it on :sex: :haha: maybe that can be your little birthday celebration. Drink lots of oj! Crossing my fingers you don't get sick!

Emski- how is your dad??


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Turtle, so glad your grandma made it through the operation. Sending good thoughts for a quick recovery.

Treeroot, congrats again on that BFP! Hope you're leading a long line of us in the same direction.j And Emilie, a BFP is a BFP. My positive with DD2 was a squinter at 9dpo.

Me, I'm 6po and really not feeling it this month. Just want test day to come so that I can confirm and move on to next cycle.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Leti, you aren't out yet! I haven't had Evaps with the dollar tree tests before , they always get the positive right earlier than any other test. I had two with the exact same faint line, and you have too, I don't think it's coincidence! Arg I want to go back to dollar tree now bc these test strips are looking so negative. At least the exact same line on a dollar tree test would be reassuring!


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> Leti, you aren't out yet! I haven't had Evaps with the dollar tree tests before , they always get the positive right earlier than any other test. I had two with the exact same faint line, and you have too, I don't think it's coincidence! Arg I want to go back to dollar tree now bc these test strips are looking so negative. At least the exact same line on a dollar tree test would be reassuring!

I found out I was pregnant last time with a dollar tree which was negative and turned faint after it dried. But the difference is that the next day It started getting darker. This is not the case now. Are yours getting darker?


----------



## mommasboys2

Well tested this morning with a dollar store test and it just looked like a shadow instead of a line. Af should be here sometime today so we can get this next cycle started.


----------



## Leti

mommasboys2 said:


> Well tested this morning with a dollar store test and it just looked like a shadow instead of a line. Af should be here sometime today so we can get this next cycle started.

Yeah this dollar store test are def playing with our emotions. I'm going to use the last 2 I have and never buy them again.


----------



## Leti

They have a show now on TLC "I didn't know I was pregnant". With women finding out at 41, 36 weeks. That will never happen to ANY of us.:haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> They have a show now on TLC "I didn't know I was pregnant". With women finding out at 41, 36 weeks. That will never happen to ANY of us.:haha:

I watch it all the time! I couldn't imagine not knowing lol


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

I got a faint BFP today at 10dpo on an 88 cent Walmart test!


----------



## caringo

Ooh congrats Waiting4Baby!! Pic? :happydance:

Congrats to everyone else who get BFPs as well!!


----------



## Leti

MnGmakes3 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> They have a show now on TLC "I didn't know I was pregnant". With women finding out at 41, 36 weeks. That will never happen to ANY of us.:haha:
> 
> I watch it all the time! I couldn't imagine not knowing lolClick to expand...

Most of them say they take a pregnancy test and comes out negative and that they get their period only lighter...... :wacko:


----------



## Leti

Waiting4BabyS said:


> I got a faint BFP today at 9dpo on an 88 cent Walmart test!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Waiting4BabyS said:


> I got a faint BFP today at 10dpo on an 88 cent Walmart test!

Congratulations waiting! H&H 9 months for you :)


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

caringo said:


> Ooh congrats Waiting4Baby!! Pic? :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who get BFPs as well!!

I just realized I put 9dpo... I'm definitely 10dpo lol. I probably shouldn't post when I'm still half asleep. 
Any ideas on how I should tell the husband?!
edit: Just tried to add a picture but it's saying I have to have 10 posts before I can add one. :(
 



Attached Files:







1389808_314570418730312_1066502569_n.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

Wow... kidding. I guess it worked haha. I am so forum challenged here...


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So happy for you! :) Can I change it on the front page?? :D

Oh, it looks like that was your 10th post, so that's probably why it uploaded it after all! I don't see it on the bottom test but I definitely do on the top test!

Wow, this thread is seriously probably the luckiest thread I've ever seen! I want some of what you're having! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

Congrats waiting :) yes definitely a lucky thread....lets keep it going ladies :) Get the good BD vibes going.


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

Turtle0630 said:


> Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So happy for you! :) Can I change it on the front page?? :D
> 
> Oh, it looks like that was your 10th post, so that's probably why it uploaded it after all! I don't see it on the bottom test but I definitely do on the top test!
> 
> Wow, this thread is seriously probably the luckiest thread I've ever seen! I want some of what you're having! :haha:

thank you! yep you can change it. :) I know the bottom test is a wondfo too! I thought those were supposed to be really sensitive. FX for you!!


----------



## NoRi2014

Goodmorning ladies! Hoping everyone is having a good day today. Congrats to all the bfp's! I am still trying to catch up on the thread.....I am cd9 today...so we are quickly approaching our baby making time. We ended up taking our golden retriever to the doggy hospital at 330am yesterday....he is 11 and had a seizure for the first time get. They are thinking a brain tumor but not sure. He is home and on meds for now. Waiting to see how things go and possibly do MRI to see what's going on. So things are a little stressful right now....I am using the clearblue advanced digital opk's this month. Had 2 flashing smiley faces already..so time to bd! The month we got pregnant earlier this year I had 6 or 7 days of flashing before the solid, but obviously it worked so keeping fxd for this cycle.


----------



## Turtle0630

NoRi2014 said:


> Goodmorning ladies! Hoping everyone is having a good day today. Congrats to all the bfp's! I am still trying to catch up on the thread.....I am cd9 today...so we are quickly approaching our baby making time. We ended up taking our golden retriever to the doggy hospital at 330am yesterday....he is 11 and had a seizure for the first time get. They are thinking a brain tumor but not sure. He is home and on meds for now. Waiting to see how things go and possibly do MRI to see what's going on. So things are a little stressful right now....I am using the clearblue advanced digital opk's this month. Had 2 flashing smiley faces already..so time to bd! The month we got pregnant earlier this year I had 6 or 7 days of flashing before the solid, but obviously it worked so keeping fxd for this cycle.

Oh Nori, I'm so sorry about your dog! :( Big :hugs: headed your way. I know you incredibly hard, stressful and sad that is. I really hope you get good news and that he'll be ok! :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori, hugs your pup has a quick and painless recovery!! :friends:


----------



## Bug222

Nori- i hope your doggie is ok xx

Congrats waiting!


----------



## orionfox

Nori prayers for your furbaby...and good luck catching that eggie :) I too use the digis. I find them much easier than decifering line darkness. Expensive, but a baby is worth it lol.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats waiting! I can't believe we have another bfp in this thread already! I hope this is the lucky one with lots of sticky beans. Fx for all of us!


----------



## Eclaire

Nori I lost my dog 6 months ago. I hope your pup will be okay and you can avoid the heartache I've been through. Hugs!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats waiting! H&H 9 months!

Nori - I hope your dog recovers quickly!

Afm - I think I may have ovulated early this cycle at CD13 yesterday as I had loads of ewcm at CD12, a little ewcm on CD13 and today at CD14 I'm dry. We DTD at CD8, CD12 and CD13 and will try and get another one in tonight for good measure, so we should be covered! FX'd we caught that eggy! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Congrats waiting! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Nori - I hope your dog recovers quickly!
> 
> Afm - I think I may have ovulated early this cycle at CD13 yesterday as I had loads of ewcm at CD12, a little ewcm on CD13 and today at CD14 I'm dry. We DTD at CD8, CD12 and CD13 and will try and get another one in tonight for good measure, so we should be covered! FX'd we caught that eggy!
> 
> Xx

Holy crap bing. I'm not even joking when I say I think this happened to me too. I had a glob of ewcm a few days ago and nothing much since.I didn't think anything of it since usually its ew for a few days leading up to O. On a whim I took a digi OPKs early today and it was negative. I'm so confuzzled now....weird right??? Ill test again later and tomorrow morning but I'm kicking myself for giving it all up this month.


----------



## Bing28

Mng - we really are cycle sisters! :haha: I took an advanced digi OPK last night and it was negative which made me think I must have had my LH surge on Wednesday (when I had loads of ewcm) and ovulated yesterday! You've been BDing eod haven't you? So you should be covered! :thumbup: FX'd we caught that eggy! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

It's too freaky lol. Are we sure we aren't neighbors? :haha:
Odd that we both may have Od earlier than usual this cycle. 
We have been EOD, I think it was Tues and Wed we hit back to back so I'm crossing everything I got! :)


----------



## 1Atalanta

Bug222 said:


> yay congrats tree root!
> 
> oh loobs im so sorry hun xx wishing you a fast recovery!!




Waiting4BabyS said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Ooh congrats Waiting4Baby!! Pic? :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who get BFPs as well!!
> 
> I just realized I put 9dpo... I'm definitely 10dpo lol. I probably shouldn't post when I'm still half asleep.
> Any ideas on how I should tell the husband?!
> edit: Just tried to add a picture but it's saying I have to have 10 posts before I can add one. :(Click to expand...

Wait, the line on the test strip is down on that little paper flap? Have I been looking at the wrong area for two days? Dang I emptied the trash!


Let, I ran out of my dollar tree tests and switched to strips and as you see above may have been looking at the wrong place/reading them as negative


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing and MnG, you guys are almost creeping me out with how alike you've been in your cycles. Weird!!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

I think I was confused by the dye line also visible in your picture lol. Leti, Fxd that it is just taking more than a day for our hcg to double!


----------



## Turtle0630

1Atalanta said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> yay congrats tree root!
> 
> oh loobs im so sorry hun xx wishing you a fast recovery!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4BabyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Ooh congrats Waiting4Baby!! Pic? :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who get BFPs as well!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just realized I put 9dpo... I'm definitely 10dpo lol. I probably shouldn't post when I'm still half asleep.
> Any ideas on how I should tell the husband?!
> edit: Just tried to add a picture but it's saying I have to have 10 posts before I can add one. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, the line on the test strip is down on that little paper flap? Have I been looking at the wrong area for two days? Dang I emptied the trash!
> 
> 
> Let, I ran out of my dollar tree tests and switched to strips and as you see above may have been looking at the wrong place/reading them as negativeClick to expand...

Atlanta, I'm not sure where you mean by that, but the test line should be on the same area that the control line is on, just below it, on those. Does that help any?


----------



## orionfox

Bing and MnG for me i had a glob of ewcm a few days ago but negative opk. It wasnt until three days later that my first positive showed and ive only had a little bit of ewcm. So maybe the quantity can be more a few days prior and then right at ovulation. Although for me its only more for a short time in the day. Every time it dries up at bd time :( So that is why we are trying pre seed to help it out as it may be what is preventing things. So i dont always trust cm as it can change so much. But once the mass ewcm started i knew i was going to be having O soon.


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I tested again with a cheap wondfo I found and it was negative. This morning I used digi's but the line on both wasn't any lighter or darker. I'm starting to wonder if my vitamins are causing any of this.

Orion, I've had loads of cm leading up to O every cycle for a year. I think even if I missed it on an opk Wednesday it would have still been somewhat dark yesterday.. Or even a smiley face considering I've had 3+ in a row for 2 months.
I'll take one again in the morning and go from there. Either way hubs knows its dirty time tonight :haha:


----------



## orionfox

Hehehe MnG :) Thats the same for us ;) Hopefully it all works for you


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks I hope so. Id love for this month to be it. For all of us! 
:dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

I have a really great feeling for all of us this month! And we've been started off on a great note! :)


----------



## Waiting4BabyS

1Atalanta said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> yay congrats tree root!
> 
> oh loobs im so sorry hun xx wishing you a fast recovery!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4BabyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Ooh congrats Waiting4Baby!! Pic? :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who get BFPs as well!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just realized I put 9dpo... I'm definitely 10dpo lol. I probably shouldn't post when I'm still half asleep.
> Any ideas on how I should tell the husband?!
> edit: Just tried to add a picture but it's saying I have to have 10 posts before I can add one. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, the line on the test strip is down on that little paper flap? Have I been looking at the wrong area for two days? Dang I emptied the trash!
> 
> 
> Let, I ran out of my dollar tree tests and switched to strips and as you see above may have been looking at the wrong place/reading them as negativeClick to expand...

 No that's just a weird indent where the paper flap starts sorry for the confusion! My BFP isn't visible on the wondfo test unless you REALLY squint hard haha.

& thanks everyone!! Fx for you all!


----------



## treeroot

Sounds like they'll be a lot of blissful couples once the lights go out tonight (or stay on..whatever's your preference). Have fun!


----------



## Turtle0630

treeroot said:


> Sounds like they'll be a lot of blissful couples once the lights go out tonight (or stay on..whatever's your preference). Have fun!

:rofl: I concur, have fun, ladies!


----------



## treeroot

Oh, it's your test day tomorrow Turtle! Here's hoping you'll be keeping these good vibes going


----------



## MnGmakes3

treeroot said:


> Sounds like they'll be a lot of blissful couples once the lights go out tonight (or stay on..whatever's your preference). Have fun!

Lights out. Every. Time. Lol


----------



## Turtle0630

treeroot said:


> Oh, it's your test day tomorrow Turtle! Here's hoping you'll be keeping these good vibes going

Thanks! I will admit that I broke down and tested this morning... :blush: big ol' bfn, of course! :dohh: I'm still hopeful though!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Leti said:


> They have a show now on TLC "I didn't know I was pregnant". With women finding out at 41, 36 weeks. That will never happen to ANY of us.:haha:

LOL!!!!! I agree! Too funny! Thanks for making laugh.:rofl:


----------



## bighouse

I'm CD22 today, woke up this AM with very noticeable nausea and gas (both ends lol). Breast tenderness (left side mainly) started 2-3 days ago, and tingly nipples started yesterday. Took a cheap preg test today but negative (as expected, too early). Bought a couple "early" pregnancy tests that had the best % success rates for the earliest days, will try those on CD 24 or 25 I think (AF is due on CD29, Oct 10th). 

I could have written off the breast/nipple symptoms, and maybe even the gas, but this nausea is very unusual for me, and has gone on all day. I've never been excited about nausea before! This is TTC #1 for us. 

When is the best time of day to take a pregnancy test, and should you hold the urine for a certain time (for better concentration of the hormone being tested?)


----------



## Eclaire

Big house first morning urine is best. If you can't wait it is better if you can hold your pee for at least 4 hours so it isn't too diluted. Good luck.


----------



## juscause

Cd 1 :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

juscause said:


> Cd 1 :(

So sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Eclaire~Happy Birthday! Glad hubby is making it home in time for O. Enjoy the birthday romp!:dance:

Waiting~congrats! I cant believe we have another positive. Very exciting!

Turtle~So happy to hear that your grandma is feeling better! I am envious that you have your grandmother with you. All of my grandparents have passed away. Cherish every moment. Fx that you get your BFP tomorrow!

Nori~Sorry to hear about your furbaby! I hope he takes a turn for the better.:dog:

MnG and all of the ladies catching Ogo get your dirty time on girls!

Bing~I am way impressed with all of the bding you got in this cycle when you had such a terrible cold. You are a trooper.

Juscause~Sorry the witch got you. Boooo!:hugs:

AFM, this week was rough, but I am feeling a little better today. I am still sore and have this full feeling.I wish I could go back to the 80s and borrow MC Hammers pants. My old coworker surprised me by dropping off free ice cream coupons at my house, so I have taken it as a sign from God that I need to sit on the couch and eat ice cream all weekend.

Baby dust to all! OXOX:dust:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Loobs said:


> Gonna be leaving the thread girls. We are being forced to postpone TTC at the moment as I have shingles. Best wishes to you all, hopefully by the time I'm better there will be lots of little stickies!! X

Get better soon Loobs!


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> I think I was confused by the dye line also visible in your picture lol. Leti, Fxd that it is just taking more than a day for our hcg to double!

I don't know about yours, but mines are def evaps. So I'm waiting for AF to show to officially start my last cycle before we start ivf or iui. 

I ovulated later this cycle, so I'm guessing I will get AF later too. Not good for an impatient woman....:coffee:

Fxd yours are just faint....


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Julesillini8 said:


> Hi yoga girl! I wish I wasn't nauseous today too... Praying I will feel better second tri someday ;)
> 
> I laughed about your flashing hubby comments! It seems the guys get all the perks with this stuff. I'm sure he loves it, and maybe just tells you " I don't think so" so that you keep doing it ;)
> Fingers crossed for you!!! I'm stalking you all!!

Hi Jules! Sorry to hear your tummy hasn't settled down yet. I hope the first trimester goes quickly for you.:hugs:

Yes! I agree with the boys getting all of the perks. He does have fun playing inspector though.:flasher:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Leti said:


> 1Atalanta said:
> 
> 
> I think I was confused by the dye line also visible in your picture lol. Leti, Fxd that it is just taking more than a day for our hcg to double!
> 
> I don't know about yours, but mines are def evaps. So I'm waiting for AF to show to officially start my last cycle before we start ivf or iui.
> 
> I ovulated later this cycle, so I'm guessing I will get AF later too. Not good for an impatient woman....:coffee:
> 
> Fxd yours are just faint....Click to expand...

I can hear it in your post you need a hug! I am still holding out hope that you get you positive.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leti

Yoga_Girl said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1Atalanta said:
> 
> 
> I think I was confused by the dye line also visible in your picture lol. Leti, Fxd that it is just taking more than a day for our hcg to double!
> 
> I don't know about yours, but mines are def evaps. So I'm waiting for AF to show to officially start my last cycle before we start ivf or iui.
> 
> I ovulated later this cycle, so I'm guessing I will get AF later too. Not good for an impatient woman....:coffee:
> 
> Fxd yours are just faint....Click to expand...
> 
> I can hear it in your post you need a hug! I am still holding out hope that you get you positive.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I really need it the hug. Baby dust to you too.. :flower:


----------



## Turtle0630

Jus, sorry about the :witch: flying in! :( I really hope your next cycle is the lucky one for you! :hugs:

Aww, so sorry, Leti. :( I also hope that you're wrong and you'll still get that bfp this cycle. :hug: from me too! :)

Yoga, thank you! I'm glad to hear you're starting to feel better. That was so sweet of your friend to bring you those ice cream coupons! I think that definitely means you're supposed to put them to good use this weekend! ;)


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> treeroot said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like they'll be a lot of blissful couples once the lights go out tonight (or stay on..whatever's your preference). Have fun!
> 
> Lights out. Every. Time. LolClick to expand...

Same here hehehe


----------



## 1Atalanta

Leti! My fingers are still crossed for you! You aren't out till the witch gets youu!!

Take a cue from yoga girl and eat some ice cream!


Big house, sounding so promising! Looking forward to your test!


Everyone ovulating, get freaky!


----------



## Emski51

Hey ladies

Congrats on the new bfp's this has been an amazing start to October :happydance: 

Good luck turtle have everything crossed !!!

As for my dad yea he is better the doctors have told him if he carries on drinking he will die as they can't fix the damage he has done to his liver so its up to him to sort it out. He is on loads of meds now I am going to see mum and dad today debating whether to tell them about the bean


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Congrats on the new bfp's this has been an amazing start to October :happydance:
> 
> Good luck turtle have everything crossed !!!
> 
> As for my dad yea he is better the doctors have told him if he carries on drinking he will die as they can't fix the damage he has done to his liver so its up to him to sort it out. He is on loads of meds now I am going to see mum and dad today debating whether to tell them about the bean

Emski, I hope he's able to realize what he has going with you and bean :) Maybe if he won't straighten up for himself he'll do it for little bean. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning girls! 

So for the sake of me breaking down completely this cycle and thinking I'm not ovulating at all, I manually changed my O date in FF to Tuesday (based on the minimal cm I had). That makes me 3dpo today.
We DTD 4x leading up to then and I'm hoping it was enough... though I'm already feeling out bc I can't figure out why this cycle would have been earlier then last by 5 days! :shrug:

Hanging on to shreds of hope.


Have a great weekend ladies. Anyone have any fun plans???


----------



## kj87

Dang, AF came early... No fun .


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies. AF got me again. I will still be testing in October so I'll be around.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry ladies, damn that :witch:


----------



## Turtle0630

Sorry kj and Leti! :( I really hope the next one is the one for you lovely ladies! :)

MnG, welcome to the tww! Wahoo! I think your chances are AWESOME this month, you got your timing in really well!

Good luck to anyone testing soon! Hope you get your bfp! And good luck to all those nearing O day, go catch those eggies!

Afm, tested again this morning, still bfn. I don't know if I'm just a glutton for punishment or what, but I'm still really hopeful for some reason this cycle. I'm only 10dpo today so I know it's still early. I'm going to test again this afternoon because...well again, a glutton for punishment! ;) My temps are still going up and are higher than they ever have been (when not from having a few drinks), my pee is cloudy when I'm testing (which I know is weird but it always is for me before O day which for some reason some women have, and some women also have it before a bfp. I know I don't have a uti, and I've never had it at this point in my cycle, so I'm hoping it's a good sign!), I ate a ridiculously huge dinner last night without even feeling full, and I don't know, I just have a good feeling. FX! :)


----------



## treeroot

MnGmakes3 said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> So for the sake of me breaking down completely this cycle and thinking I'm not ovulating at all, I manually changed my O date in FF to Tuesday (based on the minimal cm I had). That makes me 3dpo today.
> We DTD 4x leading up to then and I'm hoping it was enough... though I'm already feeling out bc I can't figure out why this cycle would have been earlier then last by 5 days! :shrug:
> 
> Hanging on to shreds of hope.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies. Anyone have any fun plans???

I don't know how it is for most ladies here (it seems most are quite regular), but my O date changes. My LPs have been between 12-14, but cycle lengths could vary from 28 to 34 days.


----------



## Julesillini8

Fingers crossed for you turtle! Yes 10 dpo is still early!

Sorry for those that the witch came.....


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle, would you please change me to the 12th? Thanks!


----------



## bighouse

Sorry Leti And Kj87. 

AFM, nausea is less today, breasts still tender, nipples still twingly. I guess you can put me down for testing Oct 11th. The waiting during this 2WW is so hard! Can you imagine if we lived back in the days before pregnancy tests and ultrasounds? If we think the waiting/wondering is bad now, just think about them!


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle, would you please change me to the 12th? Thanks!

Done! :)

bighouse, got you added as well! Haha, no kidding!!! We would all be going CRAZY! Well, crazier than we already are! ;) Good luck, I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## juscause

Thanks everyone for the support! This thread is so great :)

I sat down yesterday after AF showed up and decided to get proactive. DH is scheduled for a SA and I am having ovarian reserves and progesterone checked again. Progesterone was on the low side of normal last month, so we will see this month. After being so disappointed yesterday, it feels really good to be doing something!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Emski51

Hey MnG I o last cycle really early like cd 12 the cycle before that was 16 or 17 and look what happened last cycle !!!

Turtle I only got a super faint squinter on the afternoon of 10dpo it wasn't until 2 days later I got a faintish on the frer got my fx for you


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> So for the sake of me breaking down completely this cycle and thinking I'm not ovulating at all, I manually changed my O date in FF to Tuesday (based on the minimal cm I had). That makes me 3dpo today.
> We DTD 4x leading up to then and I'm hoping it was enough... though I'm already feeling out bc I can't figure out why this cycle would have been earlier then last by 5 days! :shrug:
> 
> Hanging on to shreds of hope.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies. Anyone have any fun plans???

Fx for you that it works out...not much weekend plans for me besides lots of :sex: lol.


----------



## Leti

juscause said:


> Thanks everyone for the support! This thread is so great :)
> 
> I sat down yesterday after AF showed up and decided to get proactive. DH is scheduled for a SA and I am having ovarian reserves and progesterone checked again. Progesterone was on the low side of normal last month, so we will see this month. After being so disappointed yesterday, it feels really good to be doing something!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

That is such a good idea juscause!. I have an appointment monday I'll see if I can get re-tested. At which point in your cycle do you get progesterone tested? does it matter? I had mine tested but as far as I remember it was at a random time.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hey MnG I o last cycle really early like cd 12 the cycle before that was 16 or 17 and look what happened last cycle !!!
> 
> Turtle I only got a super faint squinter on the afternoon of 10dpo it wasn't until 2 days later I got a faintish on the frer got my fx for you

Thank you Emski! I hope you're right&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Testing on the ninth. Now I'm suffering from frequent urination. Wow how much can a person pee!! And my nipples feel sensitive, like the shirt I'm wearing is cutting them

:flower: bfp to all


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti said:


> At which point in your cycle do you get progesterone tested? does it matter? I had mine tested but as far as I remember it was at a random time.

I had my p4 levels tested on cd21 but that was on 2 Clomid cycles. From what my OB told me, progesterone should be tested exactly 7 days after you O. So if you O on CD 11 then you would test on CD 18.
I'm not sure if it's different for non medicated cycles.


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies try to stay positive. Good things come to those who wait and unfortunately some of us have waited much longer than others.

Afm, got some reluctant action last night. Hubby was scared of catching my cold. I feel awful today, hoping I feel better as the day goes on. But now I have a tempting issue to figure out. So my temp yesterday was 96.89 (fairly low for me), and I was expecting to o overnight. My temp this morning was 98.62 which is higher than I have ever recorded while temping. Should I Mark that as a fever and let ff ignore it or do I keep it at is? Will this effect my ovulation? What a crappy birthday for hubby and I.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

My temp is still really high but my tests got lighter and now are negative. AF isn't due till Monday and I am going to take my digital on my original test date but I think this is just a chemical. I am upset because I finally got my hopes up. What do you guys think?


----------



## juscause

Leti said:


> juscause said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support! This thread is so great :)
> 
> I sat down yesterday after AF showed up and decided to get proactive. DH is scheduled for a SA and I am having ovarian reserves and progesterone checked again. Progesterone was on the low side of normal last month, so we will see this month. After being so disappointed yesterday, it feels really good to be doing something!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> That is such a good idea juscause!. I have an appointment monday I'll see if I can get re-tested. At which point in your cycle do you get progesterone tested? does it matter? I had mine tested but as far as I remember it was at a random time.Click to expand...

Ovarian reserves are cd3 and progesterone is 7 dpo. Good luck!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies try to stay positive. Good things come to those who wait and unfortunately some of us have waited much longer than others.
> 
> Afm, got some reluctant action last night. Hubby was scared of catching my cold. I feel awful today, hoping I feel better as the day goes on. But now I have a tempting issue to figure out. So my temp yesterday was 96.89 (fairly low for me), and I was expecting to o overnight. My temp this morning was 98.62 which is higher than I have ever recorded while temping. Should I Mark that as a fever and let ff ignore it or do I keep it at is? Will this effect my ovulation? What a crappy birthday for hubby and I.


I think you're worrying too much. 
98.6 is no fever at all girl! Temps go up when you O so I would just consider it normal. Being sick does have an affect on temps but not that much.
I have temps in the 96's before O and they always jump to 98 after.
I wouldn't worry! :). Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

EmilieBrianne said:


> My temp is still really high but my tests got lighter and now are negative. AF isn't due till Monday and I am going to take my digital on my original test date but I think this is just a chemical. I am upset because I finally got my hopes up. What do you guys think?

Wow that sucks , I'm sorry! Have you been using the same tests the whole time?

So sorry af got you Leti! I still haven't gotten a positive test strip or af and I'm just confused now. This might just be one of those weird long cycle parties my body loves to throw. Urg.


----------



## 1Atalanta

I bet men used to use the absence of pregnancy understanding to get laid constantly. Like, you could be 2 months pregnant but not know it, still rolling in the hay every night lol! "Let's make a baby wench!"...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

1Atalanta said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> My temp is still really high but my tests got lighter and now are negative. AF isn't due till Monday and I am going to take my digital on my original test date but I think this is just a chemical. I am upset because I finally got my hopes up. What do you guys think?
> 
> Wow that sucks , I'm sorry! Have you been using the same tests the whole time?
> 
> So sorry af got you Leti! I still haven't gotten a positive test strip or af and I'm just confused now. This might just be one of those weird long cycle parties my body loves to throw. Urg.Click to expand...

Nope all different tests.


----------



## MnGmakes3

1Atalanta said:


> I bet men used to use the absence of pregnancy understanding to get laid constantly. Like, you could be 2 months pregnant but not know it, still rolling in the hay every night lol! "Let's make a baby wench!"...


:rofl: :rofl:

you forgot the part where the wench and the guy are drinking a frothy brew during that time as well :haha:


----------



## canadabear

Hi Ladies :wave: sorry I haven't been very active on here this cycle.. yet.
Just been really down :cry:.. EVERYONE at work is pregnant or their wives are! Just found out yesterday that one of my co-workers.. that wasn't even trying as his wife was told years ago that she had almost no chance..they are pregnant! Though I am happy for them I feel very jealous and upset.. and in need of a good hug :cry:
DH is being SO SO supportive.. he is just wonderful.. and we are really going for it this month. I MEAN REALLY .. 
Temping has been difficult as shift just changed and DS sleeping pattern is changing suddenly too. :dohh: but monitoring my cm and cirvix and trying to temp whenever possible. Can't be bothered with OPKS this month.. though every month I say I will do it.. I just can't manage to get that ball rolling.

I have tried to play catch up on here.. and my heart goes out to those of you with chemicals and/or the :witch: got.. sending you a ton of :dust:
FX for all the testers coming up.. I won't be testing until HALLOWEEN!! :flower:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Canada :wave:

I know exactly how you feel about everyone getting pregnant around you and I completely empathize. I see it every day where I work. Plus a good friend just delivered the other day so it's been extra hard on me.
Don't let that get you down. Try to focus on yourself and good timing with that awesome hubby of yours :thumbup:

:hug: :hugs2:

Praying this is your turn this cycle!!
:dust:


----------



## Bug222

I can completely understand Canada- 6 pregnancy announcements this week alone- it's ridiculous. I on the other hand have spent all my free time in tears.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bug222 said:


> I can completely understand Canada- 6 pregnancy announcements this week alone- it's ridiculous. I on the other hand have spent all my free time in tears.

Awww Bug.. What's wrong?


----------



## canadabear

MnGmakes3 said:


> Hi Canada :wave:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about everyone getting pregnant around you and I completely empathize. I see it every day where I work. Plus a good friend just delivered the other day so it's been extra hard on me.
> Don't let that get you down. Try to focus on yourself and good timing with that awesome hubby of yours :thumbup:
> 
> :hug: :hugs2:
> 
> Praying this is your turn this cycle!!
> :dust:




Bug222 said:


> I can completely understand Canada- 6 pregnancy announcements this week alone- it's ridiculous. I on the other hand have spent all my free time in tears.

Thanks Ladies.. :hugs:
Really really hoping this month is THEE month.. though I know we all say that every month that goes by.. I am usually not this down about it.. maybe it's the pregancy announcements?? Maybe it's because we have hit the 6 month mark of TTC?? I know that's not a lot compaired to so many of you wonderful ladies, but I guess I had it in my head that it would only take a couple of months at the most.:shrug::wacko:
Just going to try to get positive for the rest of this cycle and get to :sex: as much as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Canada- at 6 months I had a horrible breakdown with TTC. I must have cried for days. The only thing that really helped was these wonderful ladies and reading so many, many posts.
It takes a toll every month, and I wish I could say it gets easier but the only thing we can really do is rely on each other and keep on truckin ;). (Taking a mini vacation also helps)
:hugs2:

I know that probably sounds more depressing than helpful, I'm sorry! Feel free to pm me if you ever need anyone to talk to :)


----------



## treeroot

Every month is hard without a BFP; if it's your first or your hundred and first. Your coping mechanisms change though, and hope will ebb and flow. 
Everyone seems to be able to find someone on here that has been trying for as long as they have, or had similar issues TTC, or taking similar medication etc. And so many have little ones to show for it all!

Keeping everything crossed for you ladies!


----------



## Bug222

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> I can completely understand Canada- 6 pregnancy announcements this week alone- it's ridiculous. I on the other hand have spent all my free time in tears.
> 
> Awww Bug.. What's wrong?Click to expand...

I guess it's just the stress of TTC. The first of my Angel due dates is next week. It's hitting me harder than I thought, I'll be even more of a mess in Dec when that due date rolls around. I pretty much feel hopeless.


----------



## MnGmakes3

treeroot said:


> Every month is hard without a BFP; if it's your first or your hundred and first. Your coping mechanisms change though, and hope will ebb and flow.
> Everyone seems to be able to find someone on here that has been trying for as long as they have, or had similar issues TTC, or taking similar medication etc. And so many have little ones to show for it all!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you ladies!

Very will said!!


----------



## orionfox

Heck its even been hard on me and every day im reminded of it. I have a co worker who is preggers and its hard knowing that its been taking so long for me. And it doesnt help seeing some of the sweet little ones that i work with. Im a daycare worker infants up to 5yrs of age. But this thread has really helped me to keep my faith and know that one day when the time is right it wil happen to me.


----------



## 1Atalanta

My heart goes out to all the ladies waiting for their bfp. My sister in law is very pregnant, and we were so excited to have babies a few months away from each other... I really hope to be pregnant again in dec when she is due so I can enjoy meeting the new baby more. I'll be glad to meet the little baby of course but it's hard every time I see her, it always reminds me that my angel baby isn't growing inside me any more :(


----------



## LilRu

Congrats to all the Oct BFPs so far! I'm not in the TTW yet this month, but I love this thread. Hope it's still ok to post. It's my 1st full month on here :)
I wanted to share this great meditation I came across today. It was really beautiful, and I didn't think I would be able to sit still for 27 min, but somehow I was captivated... I think many of you will like it, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWxhYUDuj_E


----------



## LilRu

btw, I am not affiliated with the website whatsoever. I actually haven't even checked it, because I'm not interested in tarot, just did the meditation.


----------



## bighouse

So sorry 1Atalanta. I share similar sentiments about being around friends/family members that are pg or have babies now. Hubs and I actually skipped a social outing with friends today because I just didn't feel up to being around the new babies. I love babies, but I'm to the point I'm tired of just loving other people's babies but never my own (kind of like the "always a bridesmaid, never the bride" saying).


----------



## orionfox

Yay everything is going as planned...first peak day and dh is still up for more :sex:. Should ovulate by monday. Told dh that as soon as i get home from work on monday depending on how we both feel from our gym workout tomorrow, we will get busy and get some extra swimmies in just to cover our bases lol. Fx that we make it through this 4 night marathon lol.


----------



## Eclaire

Ladies I understand the frustration you/we are all feeling. It is so difficult to want something so badly and watch while everyone around you gets it with what seems like little to know effort. I recently discovered my nephew and his girl friend are expecting an oops baby in April. He is 18, high school drop out and she is anorexic cutter with suicidal tendencies. I worry for this poor baby. Meanwhile, I just hit the dreaded 35 where everyone hypes the challenges of conception from here on. I know that it doesn't mean much, and I am trying to stay positive.

We all have those days/weeks/months where it seems impossible but having a strong community like this makes a little easier. Let's keep our chins up, our time will come, and who knows who might be disheartened by our announcements.

Hugs to all!


----------



## canadabear

Sending extra :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!

And just to be clear I LOVE reading bfp announcements on here!!!! They make me feel hopeful and excited!! So bring on the bfps everyone!!


----------



## mommasboys2

I'm sorry some of you ladies are feeling so down today but I completely understand where you are coming from. I have noticed since we have been trying for so many years and with so many losses that when a friend announces their pregnancy I tend to not be able to be around them as much. I just don't understand why it happens so easy for some people. My best friend told me in January of last year that they had to decided to try to have another baby and in February she found out she was pregnant. I was so upset but didn't let her know because it isn't her fault we can't seem to have another child. I am just thankful that God blessed me with two wonderful little boys before all of my problems started happening. 

Anyways AFM I am almost at 18 dpo and still NO af... I don't understand what is going on I clearly ovulated on CD 15 and my temps are still high. I didn't test this morning because I can't stand to see another bfn so I'm just going to wait it out a few more days. Also today (tmi) I have been having loads of milky watery cm to the point where it has soaked my undies a few times. I'm not sure what that is about I normally get a little clear watery discharge before af but never like that. Maybe she is on her way who knows I wished she would hurry up or I would get a bfp one or the other. I'm ready to start our next cycle or if I am pregnant get to the doctor to start my shots so I don't have another mc hopefully. Ugh so frustrating :(

Fx'd for everyone waiting to test!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Its too bad this isn't a local forum, I'd invite all you girls over for snacks, chats and of course wine :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommas- can you schedule an appt to confirm pregnancy?
I would think at 18dpo BW would confirm a little bean.


----------



## kj87

AF came early this month. :( 
Try again, maybe third time is the charm. Will keep you all posted. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Julesillini8

mommasboys2 said:


> I'm sorry some of you ladies are feeling so down today but I completely understand where you are coming from. I have noticed since we have been trying for so many years and with so many losses that when a friend announces their pregnancy I tend to not be able to be around them as much. I just don't understand why it happens so easy for some people. My best friend told me in January of last year that they had to decided to try to have another baby and in February she found out she was pregnant. I was so upset but didn't let her know because it isn't her fault we can't seem to have another child. I am just thankful that God blessed me with two wonderful little boys before all of my problems started happening.
> 
> Anyways AFM I am almost at 18 dpo and still NO af... I don't understand what is going on I clearly ovulated on CD 15 and my temps are still high. I didn't test this morning because I can't stand to see another bfn so I'm just going to wait it out a few more days. Also today (tmi) I have been having loads of milky watery cm to the point where it has soaked my undies a few times. I'm not sure what that is about I normally get a little clear watery discharge before af but never like that. Maybe she is on her way who knows I wished she would hurry up or I would get a bfp one or the other. I'm ready to start our next cycle or if I am pregnant get to the doctor to start my shots so I don't have another mc hopefully. Ugh so frustrating :(
> 
> Fx'd for everyone waiting to test!

Wow still no AF and those temps are up. Don't want to get your hopes up but I'm still hopeful of good news from you! Will be waiting with you Hun.

I can not imagine how it feels inside to watch others get pregnant and to feel so discouraged. But many women are in that boat. I'm sure the frustration is very upsetting, not sure any words can help. But keep your head up and plug along. Sometimes miracles happen when you least expect it.

Just wanted to note that people who get pregnant right away also have no control over that, in the same way that people who have some challenges and difficulties also have no control over that. I can understand not wanting to be around and hear about it all as much, but maybe try not to hold it against them. I'm sure they didn't do it to hurt you.

Anyhow, baby dust to everyone. There were lots of positive tests flying around and I hope many more to come. Rooting for you all!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Tested a day early on Friday. Checked my cervix while waiting for the results and had brown tinged CM so I knew the :witch: was starting. Just like clockwork, :af: started up Friday night and was in full effect Saturday :growlmad: So obviously, the test was a :bfn: 

I've learned I have 25-26 day cycles so I'm just gonna calculate my upcoming :af: from here on out to be aware of when to expect it so I'm prepared and not surprised somewhere without "supplies". I deleted the FF and MyDaysX apps from my phone and am just gonna go on with my life. I have gotten + OPKs the past couple months and O cramping right on time... so if there is something else going on with me I can discuss my concerns at my next OB/GYN appointment (which isn't until early next year) and go from there. Until then, I'm done with being super hopeful that this is "my month" only to be disappointed. GL to everyone and tons of :dust:

IF something amazing happens in the meantime, I will be back to share! :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

Sorry to hear AF came MamaBunny2 and kj87




MnGmakes3 said:


> Its too bad this isn't a local forum, I'd invite all you girls over for snacks, chats and of course wine :hugs:

I would come! Well, minus the wine...I guess. :wine:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

1Atalanta said:


> I bet men used to use the absence of pregnancy understanding to get laid constantly. Like, you could be 2 months pregnant but not know it, still rolling in the hay every night lol! "Let's make a baby wench!"...

:rofl: Bahhhhhhaaaaa! You are so funny!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Emski~Sorry to hear about your dad! Maybe consider telling him about the sticky bean, so he has something to look forward too?

Leti~Darn that witch!

Juscause & Leti~GL at your RE appointments! I hope that it speeds up the process and you get to your double rainbow faster. I have been going to a RE since January, so if there is anything that I can do to support you ladies  I am here. :winkwink:

Eclaire! Booo to not getting any action on your birthday.that is just cruel and unusual punishment. There is always next weekend when I am sure you are feeling better. I hope you two can celebrate sooner rather than later.

Canada~Sending you a hug. :hugs:The 6 month mark with TTC was a big milestone with me personally, so I completely understand where you are coming from. I remember that day exactly. I was traveling for work and I had hit a brick wall with TTC, because AF had just come. I texted hubby that we needed to try something different so he found an ovulation kit online. We tried that for another few months. Once we started to hit the year mark, was when I hit another brick wall and decided to go see a RE. I kept thinking both sides of our families have gotten pregnant so easy. There is something amiss and we need to figure this out. The 6 month milestone is a big one and its why you are feeling what you are feeling. It is normal. Yeah to that awesome hubby of yours! 

Bug~I didnt realize you were coming up your baby angels due date. My heart goes out to you! Consider doing something nice for yourself this week. You deserve it. Its a lot to go through. Sending you a hug!

Turtle~Fx you get your positive and we can celebrate YOU! :happydance:

MnG~I am so in! I am bringing the ice cream!:icecream:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

AFM, it has been a relaxing weekend. I have only left the house to get food. 

My friend who had the same procedure I just had (injections, trigger shot, & IUI) just gave birth to twins a few days ago. Seeing her babys chunky legs made it very real to me that this might actually work.

I am starting to get symptoms, but I am not getting too excited. My under carriage feels like it is expanding, but there isnt a lot of room for things to adjust because I am a petite woman. So I am pretty uncomfortable and I cant stop using the bathroom.

Thank you all of for the support this thread has provided. It has been the main thing that has kept me stable through this journey. Whenever I have a low moment, I read your posts and it so encouraging.and I cant stop laughing.:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG- I am going to call my dr in the morning and see if she can fit me in for blood work or to at least see if see can give some advice of what is going on. 

Jules- Thank you hun I am still doubtful and have given up any hope that I had left. I guess by some miracle I could be but at this late and still bfn it makes me worry that something would be wrong given my history.

Mama- Sorry af got you fx'd you catch that egg this month!


----------



## Julesillini8

mommasboys2 said:


> MnG- I am going to call my dr in the morning and see if she can fit me in for blood work or to at least see if see can give some advice of what is going on.
> 
> Jules- Thank you hun I am still doubtful and have given up any hope that I had left. I guess by some miracle I could be but at this late and still bfn it makes me worry that something would be wrong given my history.
> 
> Mama- Sorry af got you fx'd you catch that egg this month!

Well best wishes! 

Is that crossville Alabama? I went to grad school at auburn :)


----------



## Bug222

Thanks yoga! Xxx when will you test??? I have everything crossed for you! I really hope this is it!


----------



## mommasboys2

Julesillini8 said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> MnG- I am going to call my dr in the morning and see if she can fit me in for blood work or to at least see if see can give some advice of what is going on.
> 
> Jules- Thank you hun I am still doubtful and have given up any hope that I had left. I guess by some miracle I could be but at this late and still bfn it makes me worry that something would be wrong given my history.
> 
> Mama- Sorry af got you fx'd you catch that egg this month!
> 
> Well best wishes!
> 
> Is that crossville Alabama? I went to grad school at auburn :)Click to expand...

Yes it sure is! What a small world that you actually know where that is lol oh and War Eagle! Definitely loved that win over LSU yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Yep and an Alabama loss! Hehe. My good girlfriend was working at Alabama when I was at Auburn, I get sick of all the roll tide crap from her ;) Are you closer to Tuscaloosa?

I sure don't miss those summers! I worked in sports medicine and two a day football practices in august in Alabama were no joke!


----------



## mommasboys2

Haha yes I was one happy woman yesterday when they lost especially since most of my family are Alabama fans and I always have to hear their smack talk lol. :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Ha! So if your fam are Bama fans, you are an auburn fan? How did that happen, lol? 

Anyhow, it is a small world sometimes huh!


----------



## mommasboys2

I was never big into football when I was younger but I liked picking on them when Auburn beat them and it just stuck lol.


----------



## Julesillini8

Haha well bless your heart and war eagle! Yes great win, should be moving up in the rankings!

Ok sorry everyone! We can all resume our regularly scheduled programming now!


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, I'm glad to hear that things could be really looking up for your dad! I hope he decides to take the advice of his doctors and stop drinking. For your family's sake, for his sake, and for the sake of your little bean. I do wonder if telling him might help give him some motivation to stick to it so he can get well for his grandchild! :hugs:

Ms.Bsky, welcome! :hi: I've got you added, and good luck! Your symptoms are sure sounding promising!

Eclaire, sorry you've been feeling so crappy and that it made you guys have a bad birthday. :( I hope you're feeling better today and can enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Emilie, I'm so sorry. :hug: to you! Have you tried testing again, are they still testing negative? Maybe try using one of the same brands that you got a positive one earlier this week and see if it's still coming up as a positive? :(

Atlanta, sorry your still up in the air! :( How many dpo are you now? Can you go in for bloodwork?

To all the ladies feeling so down lately, big :hug: to you! I'm so sorry, and I really hope you ladies start feeling better soon. I agree that I wish this was a local thread, so we could all just get together to vent and drink :wine: and have fun! I really hope that it happens SOON for each and every one of you, I'm pulling for you!!! I agree with Canada, I LOVE seeing all the bfp's on here! It makes me really happy for you and hopeful for me, so keep 'em coming!

LilRu, of course it's ok for you to post still! We're happy to have you with us! :)

Mommas, I agree on getting some blood work done if you can. I am really hopeful for you, especially with your temps being so high still! I've heard of some women who never get a + on a hpt, and it can only be confirmed via blood work. I hope that's the case with you!

I'm sorry to those that the :witch: got! :( Hang in there, your time will be coming soon! :dust:

Yoga, I'm so glad that you've had such a relaxing weekend, and that your feeling so good about your chances this month!!! I have everything crossed for you! I can't wait until you're able to test!!! :D

Jules and Mommas, we might have a problem here...DH is from Alabama originally and is a big Alabama fan. So even though I've never cared one way or another for them before, I am now by default an Alabama fan for him (but not in a way that I REALLY care, just rooting for the hubby's team). Their loss yesterday sucked! I think we'll just have to agree to not talk college ball for teams in Alabama, deal? ;) Now if it was KU that you were talking about though, I might actually be really upset! That's my true team there! :haha:

Afm, temps still up, tested again and another bfn. I'm still only 11dpo so I'm trying not to get discouraged but I'm starting to lose hope. :( I think I'm going to try to skip testing tomorrow and test again on Tuesday. I still have my FX! 

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice, relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi - can you add me to the end of the October thread again. I am suspecting my cycle to end 30 October though this is a guess at the moment - will have to see when I ovulate.


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle, ha! Sorry youre a Bama fan by association. Good for you for supporting your hubby's team though! I really have nothing against them, it's just because my really good friend went there and is a crazy and it's all she talks about ALL of the time in the fall, it's gets annoying! Ha! Regardless of who you root for, SEC football is exciting isn't it? I hope you've actually gone to a game down there ( even if it was a Bama game lol) because they are so awesome and fun. If not, put that on your bucket list to go with hubby sometime! 
I'm not a crazy crazy die hard, so we surely can all still get along :)

Btw, your temp is still up there no? Are you holding out testing again or plan to do it soon? I really hope AF stays away!


----------



## orionfox

Haha i love this thread :) Gives me something to laugh at while trying to get my mind off being sore. Im a swimmer so we had practice last night and it was rough. Needless to say only hubby is going to the gym today lol. Hoping to at least get one more nightly :sex: session in as im Oing either tonight or tomorrow. But im going to have to pull out all the strings as this will be a first for us. How some of you ladies manage a marathon i dont know lol. But i must say pre seed is making things better for the both of us.

Sorry to those who got that darn witch. She sure can be quite a hag.


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules, ha! Well I'm not a die hard fan either, so I think we'll be a-ok and can get along just fine. :haha: No, I haven't been to a game yet, but hubby has told me that we really need to sometime for sure! I would really love to go, I hear that the atmosphere for college ball down there is really something. I've actually never even been to Alabama...he moved here when he was 8. His dad still lives in Birmingham but I've never met him. They recently got back in touch more though and we're hoping we can make a trip down there sometime soon-ish to visit him. We talked about hopefully going to a game when we do! SEC football IS really fun, I agree! And we're DEFINITELY NOT MU fans, as KU and MU have had a huge rivalry forever. So I would LOVE it if we could go to an Alabama/MU game and see Alabama kick their ass! :D

Orion, good luck getting in one more bd session tonight! And good luck catching that eggie! It sounds like your chances are GREAT this month, FX for you!!! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh yeah, and Jules: yep, temp is still up! Last month my lp was 12 days and my temp started dropping 12dpo down to really close to the cover line, then just below on 13dpo (which became cd1) so I am anxious to see what it does tomorrow. I really think I'm going to try to skip testing tomorrow and then test again Tuesday if my temps are still up. Key work there is "try", haha. My lp hasn't been the same any 2 months yet though, so I really don't know for sure when AF would be late. I'm just basing it on last month since I O'd on the same cd this month, but who really knows.


----------



## Julesillini8

Wishing everything AF stays away turtle! Exciting. I SO hope this may be it :) stay up temps!!!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Turtle :) We have been very determined to make it work this time. Also its been perfect timing with it landing on a weekend and not working until tomorrow. Dh is also seeming more determined as he was feeling a bit down because it was taking a while. So fx for this month.

Also fx for you that you get that BFP :) That would be exciting.


----------



## chistiana

Waiting n emilie congratulatiooooonnnnssss!!! Wow this is a lucky thread!! It's going to be bursting with bfps by the end of October!!

Good luck turtle, temps sound promising hope they skyrocket tomorrow!

Lots of baby dust to all the ladies about to test!!


----------



## canadabear

How many bfps are we at already?? So exciting and feeling a lot more positive today. Ready for some serious :sex:.... :haha:


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm just going to sum up my case history here, maybe you ladies can advise or share experiences. I was a late starter with my period and have never been very regular. Thought I would have difficulty getting pregnant but got pregnant with my daughter no problem. I took my iud out in the beginning of June, had a period in August, was pregnant at the end of August for about a week, in the hospital miscarrying sept 1st.

I had a positive opk the following week, and here I am a month later with two positive/false positive dollar tree tests, 4 negative test strips and no af. I guess I keep waiting for af? It hasn't been 6 months of ttc and the miscarriage means the pipes are at least working...?? Feeling frustrated! Any suggestions or sympathy would be appreciated!


----------



## 1Atalanta

canadabear said:


> How many bfps are we at already?? So exciting and feeling a lot more positive today. Ready for some serious :sex:.... :haha:

The bumpin smileys make me feel better every time I see them! Lol!


----------



## Ruz

Just took a test and a bfp !!! Omg so happy...

Had a chemical in july so I hope this one is a sticky one.

Af is due next friday... 

Im 9dpo today and it is 8pm. Hope to get a stronger line in the morning.

https://i59.tinypic.com/iw6xdw.jpg


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats Ruz! Sorry for your angel baby, praying for a sticky bean for you!! If this is at night I'm sure it will darker in the am!


----------



## Turtle0630

Ruz, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: FX that this little one sticks this time! Want me to change it on the front page yet, or wait?


----------



## Ruz

Turtle0630 said:


> Ruz, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: FX that this little one sticks this time! Want me to change it on the front page yet, or wait?


Thank you both so much. Yes this pic was taken 8pm tonight (i live in iceland).

Yes lets just change it on the front page. :)


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies just stalking as I was with you in September. No testing for me this month but I want to see all your BFPs!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Wow October is really a lucky month. Congrats Ruz!!


----------



## Bug222

wow congrats Ruz!!! :)

Oct is not so lucky for me cd22- 9dpo and im out. Pink spotting which means Af will be here tonight or tomorrow. I hate my body.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry Bug :hugs2:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats Ruz! Man we're 5 for 5 so far! 5 :bfp: and its only the 5th. Awesome! Lets hope it keeps up!

Should be due to O this week. Hopefully my opk's arrive before so I can actually use them. Lol heres goes month 3 of baby making :sex: :happydance:


----------



## orionfox

Ugh why cant my body be nicer to me :( Feeling a bit icky right now and just want to lay down and rest. Never had ovulation bother me like this. Normally i never feel a thing.


----------



## bighouse

So when do women who get a BFP get past the possibility of a chemical pregnancy? First ultrasound? When is that done?


----------



## orionfox

bighouse said:


> So when do women who get a BFP get past the possibility of a chemical pregnancy? First ultrasound? When is that done?

Chemicals usually happen shortly after a bfp if it is one and happens by the time af is to come. Chemicals are the very earliest mc you can have. If you have had a bfp for a week it wont be a chemical as your body would have gotten rid of everything by then and your temps would have drastically changed. You can google chemical pregnancies and it will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## bighouse

Thanks orion. When is the soonest anything can be confirmed on ultrasound? Is that first ultrasound a vaginal or abdominal one?


----------



## orionfox

Im not sure as i havent had any kids yet, but i read up that first ultrasound is at 10 weeks. And by that time a chemical cant happen but other types of mc can still happen. Unfortunately the only confirmation of a chemical is having the first bfp test show up and then turn negative within a few days. Then there will be a heavy bleed at time of af. So you will know if you are going to have a chemical or not just within the first few days. I would get worried about it as the stress isnt good.


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Ruz!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats Ruz!


----------



## peachcheeks

Congratulations Ruz! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Emski51

Hi Bighouse

As far as I am aware they can start to see the sac and yolk etc from about 5 weeks on a scan after 6 you sometimes can get a hb I am probably going to have an early scan at 8 weeks to see if everything is ok and then I will have my normal nhs scan at 12 weeks but if you have any bleeding or pain they will scan you and then do another scan 2 weeks later to see if the baby is growing etc .


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone. :wave: I seem to have missed lots over the weekend. 

Sorry to everyone feeling so down. I know exactly how you all feel as I have been there myself so feel free to PM me if you want to :hugs: just remember that every day, week, month that goes past means your that little bit closer to your dream! 

Congrats Ruz ... Wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

Afm - Hubby and I have decided to redecorate our lounge/dining room so we had a busy weekend sofa and dining table shopping! Just need to find furniture now which is on next weekends to do list. 

I hope you all have a great day and GL to anyone testing soon. 

Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Pretty sure this is a chemical my cramps went from bad to worse I can hardly move just like my af cramps. My temps are still up though.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?

Emilie- don't count yourself out so early. Things still have time to change! 

Bing- furniture shopping if always fun! We did some of that last wkend looking for something specific and no one had it! Even the ones online are sorta "meh". Sounds like you had better luck though! :) I love redecorating.


AFM, I am on day 9 of a 10 day stretch at work and can not wait for it to be over!! Tomorrow is a long 12 hours so that'll be the worst yet.. Ugh:dohh:
I'm 5dpo today with horrible gas and bad cramps that kept me up in the middle of the night. Oh and where is this runny nose from??? :shrug:


----------



## ZubZub

Hi MnG. All good thanks. Back to work after a week's leave. Always hard but there you go. Sounds like you could do with a good break! And the cramping and runny nose? What's with that? Do you normally get cramping mid LP? Holding thumbs it's something!

I think I missed ov this month :(. We were camping and you can't exactly dtd very easily when you have two kids in the same tent! We got to it last night but although I'm not sure when I ov'd I think it was probably Friday or Saturday. Bummer.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies it appears to be a pretty lucky thread so far! Good luck to all those getting busy this week and to those who are testing! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, all! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Back to the work grind! 

bighouse, the way I understand it is any miscarriage before about 5 1/2 - 6 weeks is considered a chemical pregnancy...simply because it can only be confirmed by chemical means up until that point (via hpt or blood work, and nothing would show up on a scan until then). 

Bing, redecorating sounds fun! I hope you're able to find some great stuff! :)

MnG, I think those all sound like promising signs! FX for you!

Zub, sorry that you feel you may have missed your O day. :( FX that's not the case and that you caught it! Did you get much action in before leaving to go camping? Or were you gone all week? 

Afm, my temp dropped down this morning. :( It's still well above the cover line so I know I'm not out but it's not looking good. I guess we'll see what tomorrow's temps bring.


----------



## orionfox

Our chances are looking amazing this cycle :) Managed to get a third night in and hoping to get one more round in just for good measure when i come home from work. Cant wait to get started on this ttw. If I O'd last night im 1dpo today.


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion- Fx'd with all that bd you will get a bfp this month! 

Emilie- Don't count yourself out just yet fx'd for you hun!

MnG- Wow it sounds like you need a day or two off I can't imagine how exausted you must be! And I see a runny nose and getting sick with a cold around that time on bfp symptoms list all the time. Fx'd it's a good sign!

Afm I called my dr office and soon as I woke up and am going in at 2:30 to get checked out. Praying for some sort of answer as to what's going on!


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> Hi MnG. All good thanks. Back to work after a week's leave. Always hard but there you go. Sounds like you could do with a good break! And the cramping and runny nose? What's with that? Do you normally get cramping mid LP? Holding thumbs it's something!
> 
> I think I missed ov this month :(. We were camping and you can't exactly dtd very easily when you have two kids in the same tent! We got to it last night but although I'm not sure when I ov'd I think it was probably Friday or Saturday. Bummer.

I can certainly use a break. And a good long :sleep:
I've had cramping from O to AF 2x before, but never just mid cycle. It seems to come and go now so I'm writing it off as gas pains.
It only takes 1 strong :spermy: don't count yourself out!!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats Ruz!

Turtle above the coverline is still good. Could be a late implantation dip. Fx for a temp spike tomorrow.

Mommas good luck with you tests this afternoon. Fx for positive results.

Afm, 3 dpo and looking good. Even though I was sick I managed to bd on ovulation day and the day after so I have more of chance this month than expected. Thank goodness for delayed ovulation this month. Hubby doesn't expect anything this cycle. He is down in the dumps because he was convinced we should have conceived last month due to great timing. It is hard to see him so sad, I hope he doesn't have to be sad for long.


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, that's great!!! I really hope you catch that eggie and get your bfp this month! :)

Well, I guess my good vibes this cycle were for nothing...AF just arrived. :( And my temp isn't even down to the cover line this morning, much less below it! Boo! When my temp started dropping I assumed she was coming but I didn't expect it to be today. :/ Thanks a lot, body! :growlmad:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ruz, congratulations!

Aw turtle, I really hoped that this was your month. Onwards and upwards to the next. :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Just been on Facebook and a friend from uni who has been in a relationship with her boyfriend for not very long has had an oopsie and just posted a picture of her 12 week scan! One of my cousins who is 20 has just had her oopsie baby boy and another cousin's oopsie is due soon and she has just gone on maternity leave! I just want to scream at the top of my lungs!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## orionfox

Yeah hubby and I could definitely use a break lol. We are just managing to be able to stay in the mood. We both will need some recover time, so after today bd will be left aside for a while. This is a first for us with all this bd. I told hubby if after all this, if it doesnt work out its time to go and find out what may be going on. But i have good faith that something good will happen finally. We shall see if i can bring another bfp to this lucky thread :)


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that turtle :(


----------



## orionfox

Bing i feel your pain. Just found out last night that my cousin who already has a 4 month old is preggers with yet another baby. And she hasnt been with the guy long and i know both were not planned. I was sooo angry last night. And they currently live in a trailer.


----------



## MamaBee413

Good afternoon, Uniteers! I have been quietly following along lately, but not posting because I keep thinking I'm going to leave someone out of my reply. I'd like to jump back into the conversation, and hopefully you all will forgive me not addressing each of you. 

This has been such a roller coaster month! So many BFPs and then so many down and outs. I just don't know what to think. It is also hard when life is still happening and there is so much to deal with there, but you just want to tell the world to hold on while you wait. Hurry up and wait. Isn't that what this whole pregnancy thing is? Crazy ride. Yet, I still can't wait to get on it! 

I am thankful to you all for sharing so much and trusting us with your feelings. I feel so close to you and haven't even met any of you. I do wish we were local and could all get together!

Here's hoping for good news in the future, be it this month or next or the next...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome back mamabee! :wave:

We uniteers totally forgive you. :hugs: Some days I think of taking a step back and not posting much. Its healthy and, in my opinion, helps us to take a step back and focus on other aspects of life. 


I got all you ladies beat with baby announcements. Last week alone I heard of 4 and today another. Between that and 2 friends giving birth last week I think it's safe to say I need a vacation.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Bing i feel your pain. Just found out last night that my cousin who already has a 4 month old is preggers with yet another baby. And she hasnt been with the guy long and i know both were not planned. I was sooo angry last night. And they currently live in a trailer.

Where I live those are the people that have a Benz parked outside the door. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## MommytoLBG

I haven't read back at all and I haven't been on since Friday but wanted to comment to Bing (then I will play catch up on the rest of the goings on with everyone). 

I just logged in to post about the same exact thing. I know how you are feeling. My co-worker just announced her pregnancy. Same girl who has gone on and on for the past 2 months how miserable she is and how horrible her marriage is and how her husband does not help her at all with their almost 3 year old. Now she comes in and is just gushing about how excited they are because she is pregnant and due in June. Same girl who constantly complains about her son and how "bad" he behaves and how tired she is that she never has a break and sometimes she misses the "single no kid" life. I wanted to smack her. I know I am lucky enough to have been blessed with 3 beautiful babies, but it still hurts considering my loss is still so fresh. Makes it worse that she then looks at me and says OMG I am so sorry, I wasn't even thinking. I feel bad and my heart breaks even more for my other co-worker whose wife and him have been trying for 5 years to get pregnant. If you could have seen his face...I am so sad for him. 

Thanks for the vent...

I just want to add that I am so happy for anyone that announces their bfp here because everyone is supportive of each other and most have been trying. We all understand each other and are not announcing to spite another. We are announcing our joy and excitement and are also with each other when we are down. My co-worker hit me hard because she is one of those that is a one upper and most things she does is out of spite...she has proven to be not genuine at all. 

Sorry...for the long rant...


----------



## MamaBee413

Pregnancy can be such a magical thing. I have a hard time hearing announcements even when we aren't trying. Not because I'm not happy for them. There is just an ache inside of me. I think I have a huge mom gene and it just isn't satisfied. I love my two and have wondered for many years if we are done. I can't wait to one day share that our family is expanding! 

:hugs: to those having to hear other's news right now and wishing it was their own. Both of my sis-in-laws are expecting. I'd love to make a trifecta!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Whew....just played catch up. Lots going on here! 


Just going to do a blanket post...

Congrats to the bfps!!! 
Boo to the witch for those that she visited. 
Fx for those still waiting.
And get bding to those who are ready!

We have had lots of ups and downs over the last few days. Just in the last 30 minutes you girls have had me laughing and crying. And back and forth. Love this group of ladies.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh....I missed addressing the chemicals/possible chemicals...:cry:


----------



## Bing28

MommytoLBG - I feel your pain. :hugs:

I know most people don't do their pregnancy announcements out of spite and I am happy for them but the oopsie's just hurt. I guess it's just jealousy at the end of the day, but when you want something so badly and you can't have it and to see someone else get it who didn't want it in the first place is hard to deal with. 

Wow, this month has been really hard on the emotions! Chocolate & wine...that's what I need! :wine: 

Xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

You are absolutely right...it is jealousy (I know that for me)...and I emotionally react differently depending on the situation and the person...I was over the moon for our neighbor when she announced hers recently while others, I am jealous...

Chocolate and wine does sound wonderful. Or maybe an ice cream sundae...Hmmm...


----------



## Bing28

Oh it's fair too cold for ice cream where I live! I opted for a cup of tea and bar of galaxy! :)


----------



## crystlmcd

AF finally went away so now I'm just waiting for O time so we can get busy. We were BDing EOD in previous cycles so I think we'll up it to every day when I get close to O time. 

:hugs: to all those having a hard time this month. We're all here for you!


----------



## orionfox

crystlmcd said:


> AF finally went away so now I'm just waiting for O time so we can get busy. We were BDing EOD in previous cycles so I think we'll up it to every day when I get close to O time.
> 
> :hugs: to all those having a hard time this month. We're all here for you!

Yeah thats what we did before. This is the first cycle we are doing 4 days straight in a row to try and catch that eggie. Good luck to you this cycle. You are on the right thread as this one has been very lucky so far.


----------



## orionfox

Ugh can work be done yet so I can go home get busy with hubby and be done with bding for a bit lol. Bring on the tww and hope it goes by fast and that evil witch never shows.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Count me in for chocolate and wine. But can I have a side of rumchata with that chocolate??:haha:


----------



## Bing28

Yes your welcome to join in the wine and chocolate fest! What is rumchata though? X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Yes your welcome to join in the wine and chocolate fest! What is rumchata though? X

:saywhat: I don't usually say this but O.M.G!!!!

Its a delicious cream based concoction.. Much like Baileys but 1000% better. Tastes like liquid cinnamon/ apple pie. I put it in EVERYTHING (ice cream, coffee, pancakes, waffles, etc).


----------



## crystlmcd

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Yes your welcome to join in the wine and chocolate fest! What is rumchata though? X
> 
> :saywhat: I don't usually say this but O.M.G!!!!
> 
> Its a delicious cream based concoction.. Much like Baileys but 1000% better. Tastes like liquid cinnamon/ apple pie. I put it in EVERYTHING (ice cream, coffee, pancakes, waffles, etc).Click to expand...

We had some rumchata cupcakes at my wedding reception and they were AMAZING!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

crystlmcd said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Yes your welcome to join in the wine and chocolate fest! What is rumchata though? X
> 
> :saywhat: I don't usually say this but O.M.G!!!!
> 
> Its a delicious cream based concoction.. Much like Baileys but 1000% better. Tastes like liquid cinnamon/ apple pie. I put it in EVERYTHING (ice cream, coffee, pancakes, waffles, etc).Click to expand...
> 
> We had some rumchata cupcakes at my wedding reception and they were AMAZING!!Click to expand...

Yum! I have to try that. Ive made rumchata banana cheesecake before and it was divine!


----------



## Turtle0630

Mmmmm....Rumchata.... Horchata is a Mexican/spanish drink, it's a rice milk with cinnamon and vanilla and is delicious. Rumchata is horchata with rum. And it's as wonderful as MnG says it is! Crystl, that sounds divine! Yum!!! :D

Good luck to everyone catching that eggie! I have everything crossed for you! Sorry for anyone that the :witch: got. :hugs:

Afm, it looks like what I thought was AF was actually just heavy spotting. It's pretty much the same spotting as last cycle so I absolutely think it's just pre-AF spotting and that she's well on her way. So it's not good news as far as a bfp goes, but totally explains why my temp was still so far above the cover line this morning. And it makes me have a longer lp! Wahoo! So I'm happy. :)


----------



## mommasboys2

So today did not even go close to as well as I had hoped but I got answers as to what's going on. I tested negative at the doctors office and after I told her about my ovary feeling like it was going to bust she decided to do an u/s and good thing she did. I have a cyst on my right ovary that is over 6 cm in size (bigger than my uterus) :(. So now I have to have surgery Friday to remove it and hopefully be able to save my ovary she said she wouldn't know until she got in there. I am beyond upset and have been in tears all day long. It seems like we just can't catch a break and it sucks.


----------



## treeroot

mommasboys2 said:


> So today did not even go close to as well as I had hoped but I got answers as to what's going on. I tested negative at the doctors office and after I told her about my ovary feeling like it was going to bust she decided to do an u/s and good thing she did. I have a cyst on my right ovary that is over 6 cm in size (bigger than my uterus) :(. So now I have to have surgery Friday to remove it and hopefully be able to save my ovary she said she wouldn't know until she got in there. I am beyond upset and have been in tears all day long. It seems like we just can't catch a break and it sucks.

My heart goes out to you :hug:


----------



## Turtle0630

Mommas, I'm so sorry!!!! Big :hug: headed your way. I'm really glad you went in to see her though and mentioned that to her...I'm so sorry you're going through this, but I'm glad you're able to get it taken care of! I have everything crossed for you that the surgery goes smoothly on Friday and you get to keep your ovary!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Mommas, so sorry to hear that news. I'm so glad she caught the cyst though and there is still a chance for your ovary. Maybe the surgery will jump start it and you'll be pregnant before you know it! I had a blood clot on one of mine and the doctor (after emergency surgery) told me it would be hard for us to conceive. Three months later, I got that double line. And that was our first month giving it a go!

Turtle, it ain't over yet! Maybe there will be a pleasant surprise soon. 

I love horchata! I've never had rumchata, but it sounds divine :winkwink:


----------



## Julesillini8

Mommas boys: sorry about the bad news, but so glad you got it checked and can take care of it and hopefully move forward with this all. Hugs girl! I know it's scary facing surgery, but ihope you have faith that can give you some peace with what will be done. Praying for a smooth quick recovery from your procedure. Hugs girl, thinking of you!

Turtle, yes your LP is much better than those first 2 cycles, so that's great! I'm still gonna hold out hope that maybe the spotting will stop! Please go up tomorrow temp!

Seems like many on here are having a rough month, feeling sad. Really hoping and praying your luck turns for the better! There should just be a test to pass to have a baby, and then all the loving, deserving women who want one can just have one when they want. Why can't it just work like that? Praying you guys get those babies soon! I've been following and really rooting for you all!


----------



## crystlmcd

:hugs: momma. I hope everything turns out okay for you.


----------



## orionfox

Mommas my fx to you that it all goes well

Haha id love to join in the wine and chocolate party and have some at home, but im just going to stick with the chocolate as im not a wine drinker. Heck im not much of a drinker at all except rare social times. 

Afm all I can say is our FOUR days in a row was a complete success and fx that those days are well worth it. Onto the tww now. Hubby and i are really crossing fingers this time. We are celebrating with chocolate and pop tonight lol :) We have covered before ovulation, during ovulation, and right after ovulation. Lets hope they dont miss that eggie lol. And we give pre seed a big thumbs up.


----------



## Kellya009

mommasboys2 said:


> So today did not even go close to as well as I had hoped but I got answers as to what's going on. I tested negative at the doctors office and after I told her about my ovary feeling like it was going to bust she decided to do an u/s and good thing she did. I have a cyst on my right ovary that is over 6 cm in size (bigger than my uterus) :(. So now I have to have surgery Friday to remove it and hopefully be able to save my ovary she said she wouldn't know until she got in there. I am beyond upset and have been in tears all day long. It seems like we just can't catch a break and it sucks.

So sorry about this situation :(. I wanted to mention my friend is going thru the exact same thing. She had to have an MRI before they would do the surgery though. But it went great and she was able to keep her ovary! I'm sure it will be a routine surgery and you will come out just fine. We are all thinking of you!! Xx


----------



## bighouse

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm not "worried" about a chemical pregnancy just yet (I know worrying isn't good for TTC), but was just thinking about when to tell people if we get a BFP, when we can be pretty sure it's a sticky bean. Thinking we should maybe at least wait until the first ultrasound, although there are some people we will probably tell before that (a select few). 

Turtle- so sorry AF came! Darn her!


----------



## orionfox

Often people wait until they are past the 7 week mark as that is when most mc's occur. Others spill the beans right away.


----------



## bighouse

Mommas- so sorry to hear about the cyst, but hopefully removing it will make TTC easier (and you can keep your ovary). I have a good friend who had a cyst the size of a grapefruit in her repro system, and after removal she now has 2 beautiful little girls (naturally conceived). Hang in there!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So my doctor said I may have to come in and do some testing. Af hasn't come and the test are still negative he is worried about that it was positive at the clinic friday and negative now. I am still having really really painful cramping but no spotting or anything. So hopefully something happens soon so I don't have to go through more testing.


----------



## bighouse

My AF just came :( :af:So bummed. She's 4 days early. That witch, how dare she! :witch:This coming cycle I'm going to have to track my ovulation much more carefully... can't trust this wacky body of mine to do anything "normally". At the frequency I'm having cycles I'll still get another chance for a BFP at the end of October. I'm holding out hope that October is still going to be it. Trying not to be down about this, but have to admit I am pretty bummed.


----------



## Bug222

MnGmakes3 said:


> Count me in for chocolate and wine. But can I have a side of rumchata with that chocolate??:haha:

pour me a glass too please!

Mommas- I hope everything goes smoothly for you on Friday xxx 

sorry to the others that AF got

Emilie- i hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## jumpingo

i'm totally in!:wine::munch:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:
 

> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Yes your welcome to join in the wine and chocolate fest! What is rumchata though? X
> 
> :saywhat: I don't usually say this but O.M.G!!!!
> 
> Its a delicious cream based concoction.. Much like Baileys but 1000% better. Tastes like liquid cinnamon/ apple pie. I put it in EVERYTHING (ice cream, coffee, pancakes, waffles, etc).Click to expand...

Sounds delicious! I've never seen it in the uk. Will have to see if I can find some. :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Mommas - I'm so sorry to hear about the cyst. I really hope they can save your ovary. Big :hugs: 

Sorry AF got you bighouse!

Emilie - FX'd you get some answers soon.

Have a great day everyone! Xx


----------



## NicaQ

I know I'm late, but a chemical pregnancy is a miscarriage that occurs before 5 weeks, before any evidence that you were pregnant would show up besides a positive home pregnancy test. As for first ultrasound, it really depends on your doctor. Some get them at 6 wks (usually high risk peoples), some 8 wks, and some 12 wks. Those seem to be the most common times. Risk of miscarriage: It is thought that up to half of pregnancies end in miscarriage, but because most women don't know when they have a chemical pregnancy, that's just a very rough estimate. Half of miscarriages are blighted ovums, so once you hear/see a heart beat, your risk of miscarriage (from 25% because that's the official number) goes down by half. Your risk goes down again to very low risk (remember we're dropping from 12.5% at this point roughly) at 10 weeks (I would imagine this would be if you have a confirmed heart beat still), and then goes down again at 12 weeks. I believe the magical number for stillbirth instead of miscarriage is 20 weeks or 24 weeks, depending on where you get your info, but 24 weeks is viability. This month is Miscarriage, Stillbirth, and Infant Loss Awareness Month as well as Breast Cancer Awareness Month, Oct 15th is awareness day.

AFM waiting to start OPKs in a weekish and have decided to do away with temping, my sleep schedule is too wacky for it to be accurate. Oh and Woo Pig Sooie :D :D :D


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry Bighouse and Mommas!!

And Emilie, I hope you keep us posted on what's going on :) 

Turtle, you know we're all anxiously awaiting if it was really AF or if your temps are still up. *insert tapping fingers here* :p


----------



## MamaBee413

Tapping fingers - too funny! :rofl:

Emilie, do keep us posted. 

Sorry about the early visit, bighouse. 

I'm ready to see some more blinkies - did you all drink up all the Kool Aid or leave some for us here at the end?!

Turtle, how is that temp this morning?


----------



## Turtle0630

Emilie, keep us posted for sure! I hope that you're alright, as well as the little bean. :hugs:

Mommas, I also wanted to share with you that even if you do have to have your ovary removed, that does't mean you won't be able to conceive without assistance or without problems. My mom conceived both my sister and myself on 1 ovary, my grandma conceived my mom on one ovary, and my aunt conceived my cousin on I believe 1/2 an ovary? Or maybe it was a 1/4 of an ovary...either way, not even one full one! As you can see, these large cysts run in my family as well...and all 3 of them were able to conceive after having them removed, no problem. I really, really hope they don't have to remove it...but wanted to give you some hope in case they did! :hugs:

My temp pretty much stayed the same this morning. It was 97.70 yesterday, and 97.72 today so not much difference. I think my cover line is right around 97.47 or something like that. So it's still well above it, but didn't exactly skyrocket up today or anything. I didn't bother testing this morning since it didn't shoot up, but I'll see what it does tomorrow morning. I'm still pretty sure that yesterday was just pre-AF spotting and nothing to be excited about bfp wise, but I'm still just really happy that my body wasn't being weird by starting AF with my temp still up, AND that it's just lengthening my lp more and more! :) I don't think it will be starting today either, and that means I'll be having at least a 13 day lp this cycle! Wahoo! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning all you ladies! 

Mommas ~ So sorry about the cyst. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Emilie ~ as this point, i guess hope af arrives and you can move on to next month without having testing done. But on the other hand, testing isn't always a bad thing...

Sorry about Af bighouse...

MnG ~ love love love rumchata esp in the fall!!! 

Turtle??? You there?? Like MnG said...tapping fingers...anxiously waiting...the anticipation...:haha:


----------



## MommytoLBG

I was typing when you posted Turtle! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBee413 said:


> did you all drink up all the Kool Aid or leave some for us here at the end?!

:haha:

:rofl:

Love this!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

My RE appt is finally around the corner!! 1 week from tomorrow!! Just sayin :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you ladies I'm feeling better today as far as emotions go just praying for the best. I think we may take a break on ttc after this and just let it happens if it does. I think I need a break from the stress after 5 years lol! On a good note I started bleeding a little this morning so hope af is on her way finally!

Bighouse- Sorry af got you!

Turtle- Fx that it was ib and not af maybe your temp will be up higher in the morning and you'll get your bfp this month.

Emilie- Keep us updated on how things go!

Fx for more bfp's this month for all you lovely ladies.


----------



## MeganS0326

MnGmakes3 said:


> My RE appt is finally around the corner!! 1 week from tomorrow!! Just sayin :happydance: :happydance:

I'm still hopeful that my prediction will ring true and you'll get your BFP this month before the appointment. I have everything crossed.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle said the same thing. Thank you! I hope you're both right! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MommytoLBG said:


> Good morning all you ladies!
> 
> Mommas ~ So sorry about the cyst. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Emilie ~ as this point, i guess hope af arrives and you can move on to next month without having testing done. But on the other hand, testing isn't always a bad thing...
> 
> Sorry about Af bighouse...
> 
> MnG ~ love love love rumchata esp in the fall!!!
> 
> Turtle??? You there?? Like MnG said...tapping fingers...anxiously waiting...the anticipation...:haha:

 I just had all the testing he could do done in August. It wasn't fun. I don't want to do it again. My problem is I don't know when af come some of the time unless I see a drop in my temp because my af is so freaking light sometimes and sometimes it is like Niagara Falls. Sorry tmi. But my temp is still up but my tests are negative. He thinks it was a chemical. So if nothing changes by next week I have to go in.


----------



## MamaBee413

MnG...I hope the same. Take a big swig of that Kool aid and get your bfp before your appt!

AFM, I just wiped and got a huge puddle of bright red. I'm so heartbroken. I am only 10dpo.


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee413 said:


> MnG...I hope the same. Take a big swig of that Kool aid and get your bfp before your appt!
> 
> AFM, I just wiped and got a huge puddle of bright red. I'm so heartbroken. I am only 10dpo.

Yes, I've been saying the same thing over and over....I SO hope this is your month, MnG! I agree with MamaBee, take a big ol' swig of that Kool Aid! But I think you already did, your chances are great this month! :thumbup:

MamaBee, I'm so sorry! :( Any chance that it'll stop and that it's just heavy spotting? :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

I don't know. I have had light pink barely there spots when wiping for the past three days and then this on my last trip to the bathroom. I just about passed out I had such a dizzy spell a moment ago picking up my daughter from school. My tests are negative.


----------



## chistiana

So sorry mamabee :(

Turtle hmmmmmmm intriguing...ib? Kmfx!

Bus congratulatioooons!

Emilie hope you get some answers soon girl, chemicals suck :(

Bing I feel hour pain...For me everyone announced their pgs right after my 1st mc n it was hell. But hopefully you ll be the next to announce!

Mamas boys sooooo so sorry hun, hope the surgery goes well. Make sure to discuss prevention (of further cysts...did he explain what caused it?) with your doc. Thinking of you! 

Sorry I ve been Mia girls n sorry to leave so mane names out! Good news on my part is my hcg went from 52 to 1024 in 6 days! Bad news I found out I might have a clotting problem which increases mc by 38% but my doc wants to follow the "wait n see" approach....WTH????? Going to a hematologist Thursday morning to clear tests n treatment up...really don't have time for a wait n see approach after 3 mcs! Pls send positive thoughts for us :)


----------



## Mintastic

Hi ladies. Just popping back in from first tri. Wanted to post so I can keep following all my old buddies. I haven't read all 66 pages but sounds like no good news yet for Oct? :(

Thinking of you all and hello new folks. 

I myself am well.


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance: 

Christiana - thanks hun. Sorry to here about your doctor. FX'd they sort it out rather than waiting to see what happens.

Mint - good to see you :wave: glad you and baby are well! 

Mamabee - sorry about the bleeding. Do you usually have a short LP? 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

It may not be in a fancy glass but is delicious! 
Enjoying my blueberry wine with all you unit-eers in mind ;) :happydance: 
Cheers!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141007_171230.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping back in from first tri. Wanted to post so I can keep following all my old buddies. I haven't read all 66 pages but sounds like no good news yet for Oct? :(
> 
> Thinking of you all and hello new folks.
> 
> I myself am well.

Good to see you Mint!!! Have any baby names picked yet???


----------



## Mintastic

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just popping back in from first tri. Wanted to post so I can keep following all my old buddies. I haven't read all 66 pages but sounds like no good news yet for Oct? :(
> 
> Thinking of you all and hello new folks.
> 
> I myself am well.
> 
> Good to see you Mint!!! Have any baby names picked yet???Click to expand...

Hey MnG! :) We agreed on our girl name back when we were still WTT - it is Rosemary - it is nice because it is a perennial herb like mint and also DH's grandma's name was Rose Mary. We want to pick a few back up names though in case for some reason she really doesn't look like a Rosemary when she comes out.

We are stuck on boy names too (team yellow) and I have a thread about it if you wanna chime in! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2239103-baby-boy-name-ideas-please.html

That blueberry wine looks delicious too. Drink some more for me! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx

Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!Click to expand...

Will do! Will be nice to compare notes! 

Blueberry wine!! Yummy. Is it homemade or bought?!? 

I tried to find somewhere that sells rumchata in the UK but I couldn't! I will have to look in duty free when I next go abroad in December. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just popping back in from first tri. Wanted to post so I can keep following all my old buddies. I haven't read all 66 pages but sounds like no good news yet for Oct? :(
> 
> Thinking of you all and hello new folks.
> 
> I myself am well.
> 
> Good to see you Mint!!! Have any baby names picked yet???Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MnG! :) We agreed on our girl name back when we were still WTT - it is Rosemary - it is nice because it is a perennial herb like mint and also DH's grandma's name was Rose Mary. We want to pick a few back up names though in case for some reason she really doesn't look like a Rosemary when she comes out.
> 
> We are stuck on boy names too (team yellow) and I have a thread about it if you wanna chime in! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2239103-baby-boy-name-ideas-please.html
> 
> That blueberry wine looks delicious too. Drink some more for me! :)Click to expand...



I did chime in! I love seeing everyone's baby names. Yours are all great!!

I'm having a 2nd glass just for you :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! Will be nice to compare notes!
> 
> Blueberry wine!! Yummy. Is it homemade or bought?!?
> 
> I tried to find somewhere that sells rumchata in the UK but I couldn't! I will have to look in duty free when I next go abroad in December.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Bing- we will definitely compare. Did you already do the months of Clomid?? I can't remember if you've mentioned it before..
The wine is from a semi local winery. They make the best wines and also have mango wine. The newest one is cotton candy wine!! Yum!!! They also ship if you're interested :winkwink:


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! Will be nice to compare notes!
> 
> Blueberry wine!! Yummy. Is it homemade or bought?!?
> 
> I tried to find somewhere that sells rumchata in the UK but I couldn't! I will have to look in duty free when I next go abroad in December.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I recently made my own, and it was super easy. I found a recipe online for horchata and then just added my own rum. I added the rum to each glass like a mixed drink instead of to the whole pitcher, in case I wanted to drink some as just horchata. I went the easy route on making it, I found a recipe that called for store bought rice milk instead of making it myself, it was a piece of cake. :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping back in from first tri. Wanted to post so I can keep following all my old buddies. I haven't read all 66 pages but sounds like no good news yet for Oct? :(
> 
> Thinking of you all and hello new folks.
> 
> I myself am well.

Hi, Mint! October actually started out really lucky, we had 5 bfp's by the 5th! Hoping for more luck for the rest of us! Glad you're doing well, and that you stopped in to say hi! :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing28 said:


> Mamabee - sorry about the bleeding. Do you usually have a short LP?
> 
> Xx


I'm not sure. I just began using OPKs last month and then temping this month. I've kept track of my cycles on a calendar for a long time and have an average of a 31 day cycle. I am not sure I understand why my period is starting earlier and earlier each month. 

I'm so upset over it and it has just been the worst day on top of it. One of those very bad, no good, horrible days where I even got a run in my sock (how does that even happen) and so I walked around with a rogue toe sticking out all uncomfortable in my shoe. I.cannot.wait.to.fall.asleep.tonight.and.start.over.tomorrow!

(Insert TMI warning here)
I just went to the bathroom hoping it would've stopped or slowed to a spot and while it was barely on my pad, it was the biggest glob of dark brownish red blood ever once I wiped. Very odd looking for what would be a first day of period for me. Usually I start spotting brown for a couple of days and ease into a flow. I'm not exactly convinced of what it is. Last month I had a very sudden, very heavy, but only two day flow. Shortest ever (as I normally go for 6-8 days). Somethings up with my body and I kind of hate it right now.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mamabee- I had what your describing on my one round of Clomid. Almost looked like a blood clot. It was so unusual I got freaked out and thought I had cancer or something!
I hope you're able to get some rest soon. Tomorrow is a new day with new socks! Don't let the [email protected] get you down! :hugs2:


----------



## treeroot

Sounds like there's a lot of internal messes going on; I hope everything gets resolved, questions answered, or progress made.
Why do our bodies have to be so weird anyway?


Turtle - I now know not to necessarily trust a low temp thanks to you ladies :winkwink: so no need for you to either!


I would give this whole thread all my Kool Aid if I could :drunk:


----------



## MamaBee413

treeroot said:


> I would give this whole thread all my Kool Aid if I could :drunk:

:rofl:

Thanks! I'm pretty sure every one on here would line up for some!


MnG; Tomorrow is a new day with new socks!

:rofl: 

I'm glad I have you all to make me laugh even when I feel so darn cruddy. 

:hugs: all around!


----------



## MamaBee413

I'm also bummed because if we had conceived this month, I would've been due on a dear friend's birthday and she is one of only a handful of people that are supportive of us starting with babies again. Things seemed so right this month and my boobs have been sooooo sore since 3dpo I could vomit whenever I took my bra off. I just thought for sure we'd been successful. 

I think at this point, we will take a break for a while before trying again and that makes me super sad too. 

I know it'll be alright; pass the wine MnG!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi lovely ladies! :winkwink:

Mommas Boys~I am sorry they found a cyst! You are in my prayers that Fridays surgery goes well. My friend got pregnant after having that surgery, so try not to worry about that part. I am happy that they found it so it did not get worse. Sending you a hug!

Big House & Mama Bee~Sorry to hear AF came. Hang in there.

Bug~You and your angel have been in my thoughts this week. I hope you having a nice week and you did something nice for yourself.:hugs:

MnG~GL at your appointment. Cheers to you too!

Christina~Sending you positive thoughts! Everything crossed that your little one is safe!

TreeRoot~Thank you for sharing your Kool Aid. I will be testing soon and will need it.

Turtle~Fx that you get your positive this week.

AFM, I am 8 DPO and still getting symptoms. My test date cant get here soon enough. I have caught a cold that is settling in my throatthe worst kind. I hope I wake up tomorrow and its gone. Hubby has been extra sweet this week.<3

Baby dust to all! Have a great rest of the week!:dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

I just wanted to tell you guys that I love you all. I appreciate all of the support, laughs, and love each one of you give to me and to everyone else in this thread. I feel like we're a family, and I love it! I support each one of you as well, and I'm celebrating with each of you as you get good news, and crying with each of you as you get bad news or are feeling down. I'm sorry if I miss replying to any posts! Big :hug: and :dust: to you all! <3


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I had to go to the Er tonight because the pain got really bad. They were worried maybe an ectopic pregnancy because of the pain but all came back negative for that they said since I did have positive tests and now I am getting negatives that I more than likely had a chemical my pain. Is from a cyst bursting on my ovary I am upset because I finally got a positive now I am back to square one.


----------



## Bug222

Yoga_Girl said:


> Bug~You and your angel have been in my thoughts this week. I hope you having a nice week and you did something nice for yourself.:hugs:

thank-you so much for thinking of me :hugs: in all honesty im not doing great but trying hard to stay positive and look towards the future. DH and I had a long conversation about whether or not to continue trying.. we decided to keep going for now... we will see in a few months how we 
feel.

When are you going to test??? I have everything crossed for you!!! 

Mint- its great to hear from you! Glad to hear you are doing well!

Emilie- *hugs*


----------



## NicaQ

Just swimming along over here..not much to talk about hahaha Cursing longer cycles! lol I'm kinda down and feeling like it isn't going to happen right now, which is ridiculous and I'll get out of it, just approaching the 1 year mark on the 1st of Nov...thought we'd be happily expecting by now, and instead we've loved and lost. Ugh. Pity party over.


----------



## orionfox

Not much happening with me at the moment. Just crossing fingers hoping this is the month. Otherwise I will be talking to my doc next month when I see him for my pap. Really hoping that we dont need to take extra measures to make a baby happen. I hear of so many of you having to take things to help it along. Good thing is, my cycles arent abnormal and i ovulate each month. So hopefully all we had to do was up the bding and use preseed. And sorry to those dealing with recent issues. Its heartbreaking when a brick wall lands in your path. I was also reading on another thread on here, that someones coworker went up to them to tell them they were away from work to get "another one cut out". Meaning they had another abortion because the hubby doesnt think they are ready etc. Its infuriating when people think its no big deal and go on with unprotected sex when they dont want a child at all and just abort them for no reason. Makes us mad when we are all trying soooo hard because we WANT a child.


----------



## orionfox

This was their post: Hello everyone,I dont know if I'm just overly emotional (7dpo) or what but I cried two hours straight. Why?!? I was sitting at my desk at work and one of coworkers that has been off for the past two weeks came over and asked about my three year old.. She then goes on to say "The reason I was off is because I had to get another one cut out".*Me being so naive about that subject asked what she was talking about. SHe says " I had ANOTHER abortion. My husband says we're not ready and he actually hates that I get pregnant so easily".That pissed me off. Here i am struggling to get pregnant (thanks pcos) and she gets rid of them as fast as they come. I just dont understand it.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> This was their post: Hello everyone,I dont know if I'm just overly emotional (7dpo) or what but I cried two hours straight. Why?!? I was sitting at my desk at work and one of coworkers that has been off for the past two weeks came over and asked about my three year old.. She then goes on to say "The reason I was off is because I had to get another one cut out".*Me being so naive about that subject asked what she was talking about. SHe says " I had ANOTHER abortion. My husband says we're not ready and he actually hates that I get pregnant so easily".That pissed me off. Here i am struggling to get pregnant (thanks pcos) and she gets rid of them as fast as they come. I just dont understand it.

This makes me mad how the people who don't want kids can blink and get pregnant and people like us who want a baby can't get pregnant. My sister gets pregnant at a drop of a hat and doesn't take care of herself. She will smoke or do drugs and be really reckless and lost the baby. She has one son and she wishes she didn't so I take care of him. But I want a baby of my own. But I try and try and nothing.


----------



## orionfox

EmilieBrianne said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> This was their post: Hello everyone,I dont know if I'm just overly emotional (7dpo) or what but I cried two hours straight. Why?!? I was sitting at my desk at work and one of coworkers that has been off for the past two weeks came over and asked about my three year old.. She then goes on to say "The reason I was off is because I had to get another one cut out".*Me being so naive about that subject asked what she was talking about. SHe says " I had ANOTHER abortion. My husband says we're not ready and he actually hates that I get pregnant so easily".That pissed me off. Here i am struggling to get pregnant (thanks pcos) and she gets rid of them as fast as they come. I just dont understand it.
> 
> This makes me mad how the people who don't want kids can blink and get pregnant and people like us who want a baby can't get pregnant. My sister gets pregnant at a drop of a hat and doesn't take care of herself. She will smoke or do drugs and be really reckless and lost the baby. She has one son and she wishes she didn't so I take care of him. But I want a baby of my own. But I try and try and nothing.Click to expand...

Exactly...if you dont want kids then you should be on bc. And what pisss me off the most, is that it seems it was just another walk in the park to go and abort another baby. Abortion isnt that easy on the emotions, yet it didnt seem to bother them. Babies are not an item you can just throw away if you dont want it. But some people seriously dont believe they are babies until they are born. Yet this woman seems she would be the type to toss the baby in a bag and leave them somewhere outside if she wasnt to abort. Its a very sad thing. You get soooo many people who really want kids who struggle so much.


----------



## NicaQ

Also what gets me is when people plan babies that they can't afford. My cousin's wife is due 5 days after I was and that's their situation. As horrible as it makes me, I can't help but think, "Why my baby?" it doesn't help she's been jealous of me since I announced our pregnancy because people were happy for us and really weren't for them. Since I MCed she just rubs it in, tagging all my family members that her husband and their baby aren't even related to in her ultrasound photos (I'm not even FB friends with this girl). I'm hoping none of my family loses their mind temporarily and invites me to her baby shower. She's due Dec 10th, so she's about 31 weeks, we're getting close to that time...


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! Will be nice to compare notes!
> 
> Blueberry wine!! Yummy. Is it homemade or bought?!?
> 
> I tried to find somewhere that sells rumchata in the UK but I couldn't! I will have to look in duty free when I next go abroad in December.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Bing- we will definitely compare. Did you already do the months of Clomid?? I can't remember if you've mentioned it before..
> The wine is from a semi local winery. They make the best wines and also have mango wine. The newest one is cotton candy wine!! Yum!!! They also ship if you're interested :winkwink:Click to expand...

No I have not been put on clomid as my cd21 bloods came back at around 51 so my GP said she as I ovulate there was not much point as I believe clomid is to help bring on ovulation, or to give a stronger ovulation. 

Im really going to have to try this blueberry wine but might try and find a recipe and make some myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Turtle0630 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I'm excited with you about your RE appointment as I have mine on Monday, just two days before yours! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Same here for you!!! Please keep us posted on what they say!Click to expand...
> 
> Will do! Will be nice to compare notes!
> 
> Blueberry wine!! Yummy. Is it homemade or bought?!?
> 
> I tried to find somewhere that sells rumchata in the UK but I couldn't! I will have to look in duty free when I next go abroad in December.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I recently made my own, and it was super easy. I found a recipe online for horchata and then just added my own rum. I added the rum to each glass like a mixed drink instead of to the whole pitcher, in case I wanted to drink some as just horchata. I went the easy route on making it, I found a recipe that called for store bought rice milk instead of making it myself, it was a piece of cake. :)Click to expand...

Thanks Turtle! - I'll look online for a recipe! :wine:


----------



## Bing28

MamaBee413 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabee - sorry about the bleeding. Do you usually have a short LP?
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I just began using OPKs last month and then temping this month. I've kept track of my cycles on a calendar for a long time and have an average of a 31 day cycle. I am not sure I understand why my period is starting earlier and earlier each month.
> 
> I'm so upset over it and it has just been the worst day on top of it. One of those very bad, no good, horrible days where I even got a run in my sock (how does that even happen) and so I walked around with a rogue toe sticking out all uncomfortable in my shoe. I.cannot.wait.to.fall.asleep.tonight.and.start.over.tomorrow!
> 
> (Insert TMI warning here)
> I just went to the bathroom hoping it would've stopped or slowed to a spot and while it was barely on my pad, it was the biggest glob of dark brownish red blood ever once I wiped. Very odd looking for what would be a first day of period for me. Usually I start spotting brown for a couple of days and ease into a flow. I'm not exactly convinced of what it is. Last month I had a very sudden, very heavy, but only two day flow. Shortest ever (as I normally go for 6-8 days). Somethings up with my body and I kind of hate it right now.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry this hasn't been your month! :hugs: in the 14 months we have been trying my periods have been different each month. At first I thought something was wrong and was googling symptoms etc but realistically I just think each cycle is different and when we are not TTC we don't notice it, but as soon as we start tracking our cycles etc we notice every little symptom. So try not to worry ad I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and if you recently came off BC it's probably your body just regulating. Chin up and as MnG said tomorrow is a new day and a new pair if socks! :hug:


----------



## Bing28

Treeroot - nice to hear from you! Have you told anyone about your little bean yet? 

Yoga - how exciting. What symptoms other than a cold have you had? when are you testing? I hope it doesn't go too slowly for you! 

Turtle - I couldn't have said that better myself! We love you too! :hugs: 

Orion - that's an awful thing for someone to say! I think people who haven't been through the pain of TTC just don't understand what a painful, stressful, heartbreaking journey it is and don't think before they speak about how what they say may affect someone unbeknown to them who may be struggling to conceive. I've done it before when I was younger. I kept saying X was going to be the next girl in the office to have kids and kept asking her when she was going to have them. To my horror 2 years later she was pregnant and told me she had IVF twice and got pregnant the second time. I felt awful. From that day, and even more so since struggling to conceive myself, I have never and never will ask someone such a personal question again. 

Emilie - sorry to hear about your cyst. I hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Nica - sorry your feeling down. :hugs:


----------



## dreamingbyday

Hi :) I am new here but wanting to get in on this, hope its okay :) I am not entirely sure on the day I am going to test but if AF doesn't show up on October 11, I am probably going to test October 14 (at the latest). Probably gonna be a bfn but good timing and then I had a teeny bit of spotting yesterday at 11 dpo so my fingers are super crossed as we have been trying for almost a year. No other symptoms but I am sick and have a toddler so I could be overlooking something!


----------



## NicaQ

Thank you Bing, I'll get over it, just having a moment :D


----------



## Turtle0630

Morning ladies, I'll catch up in a bit. I'm so confused right now, my temp did skyrocket this morning up to 98.54, but still bfn! I'm now 14dpo and that heavy spotting was 2 days ago on Monday. Body, what the heck are you doing?! Ugh!


----------



## MamaBee413

Turtle, that sounds promising. Sometimes women don't get their bfps until a week after missed period. Hang in there until that stupid witch comes around or you get that bfp (which is what my FX for!)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orionfox- Im really sad about the whole abortion thing. That just goes straight through me. 
if you KNOW you get pregnant easily, then why are you bothering to have sex at all. At least use a condom. GRrr! sorry, Im just infuriated now. 
If a friend of mine that told to me, going through my troubles with TTC, Id have lost it!!

Emilie- my heart goes out to you :hugs2: I hope you know that you can still conceive with the one...wasnt it Turtle that mentioned it the other day?? 

Dreaming- Welcome!! :wave: I hope you stay with the group and get your BFP soon!! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> Thank you Bing, I'll get over it, just having a moment :D


I think you need some :wine: as well!! :hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Dreaming, welcome! :hi: Glad to have you with us! I'll get you added to the front page, and good luck!!! 

Mint, love the girl name! I'll have to pop in over on your other thread to read the boys names. :)

MamaBee, so sorry that your day was so bad yesterday. :( I really hope it gets better today! I like what MnG said, it's a new day and a new pair of socks! :hugs: I'm still hopeful for you that it's not really AF. I know I'm grasping at straws, but since you said it's different than your normal then I'm hopeful! :)

Treeroot, we wish you could give us your Kool-Aid too! We would gladly drink it up! :haha:

Yoga, yay for symptoms! When are you testing again? I have everything crossed for you, I SO hope this is your month!!!

Emilie, I'm so sorry about the chemical AND the cyst. :hugs: Man, you really can't catch a break this week! Hang in there, get some rest, and I really hope you start feeling better soon! I really hope you get your STICKY bean next month! :hugs:

Bug, I'm so sorry that you're having such a rough week. :hugs: to you as well. We're here for you if you need to vent, or cry, or whatever!

Nica, I'm sorry that you're feeling down too! :( Just like I said to Bug, we're here for you as well! :hugs:

Orion, I stumbled across that thread too. It made me so sad! I will never understand people using abortion over and over as a form of birth control. It's completely abusing the system, and it's not ok. :(


----------



## orionfox

Exactly MnG and Turtle...id have lost it to. I just dont get it.


----------



## Eclaire

Wow this thread that started out so lucky and upbeat has taken a wrong turn. So I have decided to take it upon myself to inject some levity.

I was washing my daughter's laundry yesterday. When I opened the washer to take the clothes out I found something odd in the rubber seal area near the front. (Front load washer) I had to stare at this gross looking object for a while before I determined it was in fact poop. I tried to figure out the source while cleaning it up. I was pretty sure it wasn't from her diapers. The only explanation I could come up with is one of my cats must have done their business in there, since the door is often open. On a positive note all of the clothes were miraculously clean.


----------



## orionfox

Lol thats funny eclaire...yeah it seems so far we have only had bfps right at the beginning. Come on BFPs we need you to show :) we need some more celebrations.


----------



## MnGmakes3

As long as we're talking about cat poop.... which that was pretty funny, by the by..


When we first brought our puppy, Dexter, home..the cats werent very fond of him...and I only knew this because they made it blatantly obvious. One of them pooped the puppys food dish the very next day:haha:


----------



## Bing28

Turtle0630 said:


> Morning ladies, I'll catch up in a bit. I'm so confused right now, my temp did skyrocket this morning up to 98.54, but still bfn! I'm now 14dpo and that heavy spotting was 2 days ago on Monday. Body, what the heck are you doing?! Ugh!

Turtle - if if was IB there may not be enough HcG in urine until 3-5 days after! FX'd for you xx


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire - that's funny! :haha: cats are so lazy at times! In the winter our cat use to poop in our flower pots in the house in stead of going outside, so in the end we had to get rid of the house plants and buy fake ones instead! 

Afm - I just booked our next holiday, so I'm super excited right now! We have booked to go to Cuba in March 2015 for 2 weeks :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Eclaire - that's funny! :haha: cats are so lazy at times! In the winter our cat use to poop in our flower pots in the house in stead of going outside, so in the end we had to get rid of the house plants and buy fake ones instead!
> 
> Afm - I just booked our next holiday, so I'm super excited right now! We have booked to go to Cuba in March 2015 for 2 weeks :)

Please have some extra fun for us!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I'll catch up in a bit. I'm so confused right now, my temp did skyrocket this morning up to 98.54, but still bfn! I'm now 14dpo and that heavy spotting was 2 days ago on Monday. Body, what the heck are you doing?! Ugh!
> 
> Turtle - if if was IB there may not be enough HcG in urine until 3-5 days after! FX'd for you xxClick to expand...

Here! Here! I concur


----------



## Turtle0630

Elaire, Bing and MnG, those are funny cat stories! Love it! :haha:

That's very true about the 3-5 days to build up if it was IB! I wish I could fast forward to tomorrow's temp to see if it's still up or if it drops back down. I'm too impatient! 

The board is really quiet today! I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Eclaire

MnGmakes3 said:


> As long as we're talking about cat poop.... which that was pretty funny, by the by..
> 
> 
> When we first brought our puppy, Dexter, home..the cats werent very fond of him...and I only knew this because they made it blatantly obvious. One of them pooped the puppys food dish the very next day:haha:

Omg that is hilarious!:haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> The board is really quiet today! I hope everyone is doing well! :)

Maybe everyone's too busy getting it on ;) :haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Turtle I hope your temp stays up tomorrow and you get your bfp to get us back on the right track. Can't wait! Can't wait! Can't wait!

Afm, 5 dpo and not much to report. Sense of smell seems stronger, but it could be just because I am finally getting over my cold so I can breathe through it again. Oh well, here's hoping.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies, can I join? I haven't Oed just yet but I know it's getting close as my CM is beginning to be watery and I've had a migraine all day. TTC for a little over three years.:dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

Lizlove, welcome! :hi: Happy to have you with us! Once you know your testing date let me know and I'll get you added to the front page! :) Good luck, I really hope this is your lucky month!!! 

Haha, that probably is why it's so quiet around here lately! Everybody is bd'ing! :haha:

Eclaire, thank you! I think I'm going to test again this afternoon, just because I'm a glutton for punishment. :haha: I'm glad that you're starting to feel better! I have my FX that you're sense of smell is heightened due to a bfp, and not just getting over your cold! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

My birthday is also this month, on the 21st. It would be awesome to have a birthday suprise BFP! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Yes, for sure!!! I really hope you get it, what an awesome birthday present to yourself! :)


----------



## Leti

Hi ladies I've been a little lost this week...

Turtle I really hope is IB!!! :)

I went to a new RE on monday, and I loved him. A huge difference between my last one and him!!! I never felt confortable with the old one.

He told me that he is not sure I need IVF just yet and He had me do the HSG again today, he showed me I had both my tubes open and a normally shaped uterus. After that I feel like going out and celebrate!!!
I was so upset because my coworker anounced today she was pregnant! so to see the xrays made my day.
He also told me to start trying as soon as tomorrow (CD6)!! since that test also help you clear the path for the spermies!! :)

I have good feeling about october....


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti- your new RE sounds promising!! I'm excited for you!!

Liz- Welcome! :wave: FX'd for you!!! :dust:


----------



## treeroot

Bing28 said:


> Treeroot - nice to hear from you! Have you told anyone about your little bean yet?
> 
> Afm - I just booked our next holiday, so I'm super excited right now! We have booked to go to Cuba in March 2015 for 2 weeks :)

Thanks :) I spilled the beans to a co-actor yesterday. She was suggesting that I audition for this play, but the performance is in March and possibly again in May. It just didn't seem realistic for me. But I didn't want to lie because I _really_ want to be in another play! So I just told her! Now I'll have someone watching my back if a get queezy during performance nights :winkwink:.
I tell the fam this weekend.

Cuba, exciting!



Turtle0630 said:


> Morning ladies, I'll catch up in a bit. I'm so confused right now, my temp did skyrocket this morning up to 98.54, but still bfn! I'm now 14dpo and that heavy spotting was 2 days ago on Monday. Body, what the heck are you doing?! Ugh!

Ohhh, I really hope that temp stays up!



Eclaire said:


> Wow this thread that started out so lucky and upbeat has taken a wrong turn. So I have decided to take it upon myself to inject some levity.
> 
> I was washing my daughter's laundry yesterday. When I opened the washer to take the clothes out I found something odd in the rubber seal area near the front. (Front load washer) I had to stare at this gross looking object for a while before I determined it was in fact poop. I tried to figure out the source while cleaning it up. I was pretty sure it wasn't from her diapers. The only explanation I could come up with is one of my cats must have done their business in there, since the door is often open. On a positive note all of the clothes were miraculously clean.

Lol, hilarious!:laugh2:



I want to see some more BFPs from this thread!:test:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bug222 said:


> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> Bug~You and your angel have been in my thoughts this week. I hope you having a nice week and you did something nice for yourself.:hugs:
> 
> thank-you so much for thinking of me :hugs: in all honesty im not doing great but trying hard to stay positive and look towards the future. DH and I had a long conversation about whether or not to continue trying.. we decided to keep going for now... we will see in a few months how we
> feel.
> 
> When are you going to test??? I have everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> Bug~I'm sorry you are not having a good week. Happy to hear that you will continue to try for another little one. Your little boy is too cute not to try and replicate that magic.
> 
> I am trying to hold out testing until the 12th...I probably will not be that strong.Click to expand...


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Yoga - how exciting. What symptoms other than a cold have you had? when are you testing? I hope it doesn't go too slowly for you! 

Hi Bing! Hope you had a good day. There is a nipple situation going on that I have never experienced before. They are red, sensitive, and erect. I wore 2 shirts and a blazer today to make sure they did not make an appearance. I researched the injections that I took and it's not a side effect. Hoping it's not my mind playing tricks on me. Everything else could be the cold. Trying to hold out testing until the 12th. Fingers tapping...come on time pass already.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga_Girl said:


> Hi Bing! Hope you had a good day. There is a nipple situation going on that I have never experienced before. They are red, sensitive, and erect. I wore 2 shirts and a blazer today to make sure they did not make an appearance. I researched the injections that I took and it's not a side effect. Hoping it's not my mind playing tricks on me. Everything else could be the cold. Trying to hold out testing until the 12th. Fingers tapping...come on time pass already.

Your nip situation sounds promising!! 
:dust:


----------



## NicaQ

Just swimming along over here, about to start eod dtd. Really hoping this cycle is it. We've discussed it, think we're just going to do OPKs this cycle, then NTNP until Feb. If no luck by Feb, I'll go back on the pill.


----------



## jumpingo

NicaQ said:


> Just swimming along over here, about to start eod dtd. Really hoping this cycle is it. We've discussed it, think we're just going to do OPKs this cycle, then NTNP until Feb. If no luck by Feb, I'll go back on the pill.

a couple days ahead of me:thumbup: 
though probably my husband won't wait until CD10 if he knows AF has left the building:haha:

if you don't mind me asking, why would you go back on the pill?:shrug: 
couldn't you just continue to NTNP, or is timing not good...?


----------



## MnGmakes3

^ I was wondering the same regarding timing.


----------



## orionfox

Nothing much to report from me...just waiting for the time to pass during this lovely tww. Hopefully i start showing good signs after sunday and pray implantation happens. I think things have been quite as most are either waiting to O or are in the tww and not showing bfps yet. Wishing time woukd go faster so we can all get to celebrating.


----------



## NicaQ

I work seasonally and if I had to take off during a program because of when my due date fell (I'm also very concerned about recovery if I have to have a c-section), it would be unpaid and if during the winter program, they would have to hire someone else to replace me so I don't think my job would be there when I was ready to come back. The winter program is Dec-April usually and summer is June-July, so I'm hoping to keep a due date April-Oct, November there's some wiggle room. My boss was going to work with me on my Dec 5th due date, but it was going to cut it close and if I had gone to full term I would have only gotten 4 weeks before starting work, at the most.


----------



## jumpingo

NicaQ said:


> I work seasonally and if I had to take off during a program because of when my due date fell (I'm also very concerned about recovery if I have to have a c-section), it would be unpaid and if during the winter program, they would have to hire someone else to replace me so I don't think my job would be there when I was ready to come back. The winter program is Dec-April usually and summer is June-July, so I'm hoping to keep a due date April-Oct, November there's some wiggle room. My boss was going to work with me on my Dec 5th due date, but it was going to cut it close and if I had gone to full term I would have only gotten 4 weeks before starting work, at the most.

ah, i see. if i don't get pregnant this month, we'll prevent until february (brother's wedding in the states in september) so i understand about trying to plan and thinking about due dates timing-wise. my mom always says babies have their own timing though:dohh: 

on that note though, i don't like how i felt on the pill a couple years ago...was thinking we'd just use condoms?:shrug: maybe i need a different pill? i realize most people are getting off theirs to start TTC but does anyone have any recommendations?:shy: it would only be for 3 or 4 months...


----------



## orionfox

When i stopped taking the pill it was because i always kept forgetting to take it, but even then we were using condoms. So after i stopped we just stuck to condoms. Im not sure if you are only on them for a few months if it would cause you to have to regulate again after getting off them.


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> When i stopped taking the pill it was because i always kept forgetting to take it, but even then we were using condoms. So after i stopped we just stuck to condoms. Im not sure if you are only on them for a few months if it would cause you to have to regulate again after getting off them.

aah, it could potentially mess up my cycles coming off it, huh...hadn't thought about that.:dohh:


----------



## Bug222

ok so im still just spotting. was sure Af would be here by now.. been spotting for 4 days now. Mostly brown, two days ago got some pink/red.. then back to brown. AF is officially due on Friday. No idea what is going on! 12 dpo today.


----------



## jumpingo

Bug222 said:


> ok so im still just spotting. was sure Af would be here by now.. been spotting for 4 days now. Mostly brown, two days ago got some pink/red.. then back to brown. AF is officially due on Friday. No idea what is going on! 12 dpo today.

different than usual could be good! fingers crossed AF stays away!!:flower:


----------



## Bug222

Yoga_Girl said:


> There is a nipple situation going on that I have never experienced before. They are red, sensitive, and erect. I wore 2 shirts and a blazer today to make sure they did not make an appearance. I researched the injections that I took and it's not a side effect. Hoping it's not my mind playing tricks on me. Everything else could be the cold. Trying to hold out testing until the 12th. Fingers tapping...come on time pass already.

ooo i hope its a good sign for you!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Does anyone know after a chemical how long temps stay up?


----------



## canadabear

Been trying to post on here for days!!! But had to reset phone as wouldn't let me type anything!! :growlmad:

Wanted to give everyone a great big :hug: and extra :dust:!!
Just plodding along here with my attempt at a :sex: marathon :haha: dh seems to have put the breaks on today.. But I think I can convince him to change his mind :haha:


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> When i stopped taking the pill it was because i always kept forgetting to take it, but even then we were using condoms. So after i stopped we just stuck to condoms. Im not sure if you are only on them for a few months if it would cause you to have to regulate again after getting off them.
> 
> aah, it could potentially mess up my cycles coming off it, huh...hadn't thought about that.:dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah i know when you are on them for a while that it usually takes a few cycles to go back to normal, but im unsure about short term use if it does. Might be something to talk to your doc about if they think it could possibly mess things up a bit.


----------



## NicaQ

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> When i stopped taking the pill it was because i always kept forgetting to take it, but even then we were using condoms. So after i stopped we just stuck to condoms. Im not sure if you are only on them for a few months if it would cause you to have to regulate again after getting off them.
> 
> aah, it could potentially mess up my cycles coming off it, huh...hadn't thought about that.:dohh:Click to expand...

When birth control pills are stopped correctly, they actually get out of your system fairly quickly. I was on them for 7ish years between 4-5 different pills and managed to get pregnant on 5th cycle, so not bad. It did 3 pills to find the right one for me, and I LOVED Seasonique, but it's the one you only have a period for 3 months. I don't really have any recommendations for month to month, the only ones I remember by name are Ocella (which made me swell up with water like a balloon and now there's lawsuits about it, go figure!) and Desogen. Desogen dried me out, killed my sex drive, and made sex painful :(


----------



## everton04

Oct 25th &#128522;


----------



## drjo718

Just some input on the bc pills...I took ocella for 3.5 years, off for 6 months, on again for 8 months. Got pregnant my first cycle off back in may. Took me 30 days to ovulate, but that's actually really good for me.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning sexy ladies!!
I'm 8dpo today with AF type cramping on and off for a few days. BBs are getting more sore and right on track for AF on Tuesday. The ONLY thing keeping me still in the game is barely any PMS symptoms like eating everything in sight and crankiness. There's still a few days to go so we'll see.

How is everyone today??


----------



## Bug222

AF decided to show up properly today- apparently was just waiting for my first Angels due date. Just what I needed today.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bug222 said:


> AF decided to show up properly today- apparently was just waiting for my first Angels due date. Just what I needed today.

So so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Phoeniix

October 17th for me :)


----------



## Bing28

Sorry bug! :hugs: 

MnG - your symptoms sound promising! Im 8dpo today too. Other than a few mild AF type cramps last night I have nothing to report! Oh apart from a huge spot on my chin which has come up overnight and made my lip swell up! I suffer from acne though since coming off BC so the new spot is nothing new for me!
I usually have a 13 day LP so AF is due on wed for me. When you testing?

Turtle - can you change my testing day to the 16th please? As I think I ovulated earlier than predicted this cycle. Thanks. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Sorry bug! :hugs:
> 
> MnG - your symptoms sound promising! Im 8dpo today too. Other than a few mild AF type cramps last night I have nothing to report! Oh apart from a huge spot on my chin which has come up overnight and made my lip swell up! I suffer from acne though since coming off BC so the new spot is nothing new for me!
> I usually have a 13 day LP so AF is due on wed for me. When you testing?
> 
> Turtle - can you change my testing day to the 16th please? As I think I ovulated earlier than predicted this cycle. Thanks.
> 
> Xx

That's funny about the pimple, I had a huge one show up inside my nose 2 days ago. Luckily it's not growing much... Those really hurt if it gets big and I look like Rudolph :cry:

FF still predicts AF due on Tuesday (12 day LP) so I'll be testing when I get home Sunday afternoon... or Monday morning if it doesn't kill me first :blush:

Your symptoms sound great as well.!! It'd be fun to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Eclaire

Bug I am so sorry. That is awful. Have dome chocolate and wine today and try to do something nice for yourself.

Turtle did you test?


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Ms.Bsky said:


> Testing on the ninth. Now I'm suffering from frequent urination. Wow how much can a person pee!! And my nipples feel sensitive, like the shirt I'm wearing is cutting them
> 
> :flower: bfp to all

First of all congratulations to all of u bfp's! I hope I'll join u soon. 

Update: since I posted last time I have almost no symptoms, except that I feel very warm all the time. The frequent abundant urination stopped about 8 dpo.
7 dpo: I tested with clear blue plus.. Too early I know... And it at 2nd minute there was a veeeeery faintly possibly positive. But I would probably rule it as negative.
8 -dpo tested with digital clear lie that was negative!


Now 2 days away from expected af, On the day that I originally planned to test, but I'm stressed that it will be negative. 

This I such a limbo , I hope I'm still in the game, at least I don't feel like af is coming. 

Crossed fingers for all those waiting to test:)


----------



## crystlmcd

Hi all. Just checking in while I'm waiting for O. This is my first cycle temping and I was a little worried that I was doing something wrong these past few days. Tuesday I had quite a spike (I initially attributed it to having to wake up 1/2 hr early) and it stayed up on Wednesday and then today quite a big drop. After looking at some of your charts, it looks like that's fairly normal so I feel better now. What would I do without you all?! :D

:hugs: to those who have been struck by :witch:

So glad it's almost the weekend!!


----------



## Bing28

MnG - being bump buddies would be great! Fingers crossed for us both! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

I know someone asked about Turtle earlier.. I just wanted to let you all know she lost her grandmother today. So she will be able to catch up with all those she missed adding or changing in a few days.
I know you all understand :)


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for letting us know MnG. 

Turtle - please except my condolences I hope you and your family are as well as you can be at this difficult time. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thank you Bing. You're so sweet. I will pass it along!:hugs:


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle, so sorry to hear. It's so hard losing a family member, prayers for you and the rest of your family. Hugs!


----------



## crystlmcd

So sorry Turtle. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Leti

Turtle, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## orionfox

Aww sorry to hear that Turtle :(


----------



## Eclaire

Turtle so sorry for your loss. I understand your pain, we lost my grandma earlier this summer. Hopefully she wasn't in much pain. And remember at least she had a nice long life. Pm me if you need someone to talk to, and remember everyone in this thread will gladly be an ear if you need to vent. :hugs:


----------



## treeroot

I'm sure she we will so touched to see all these condolences.
I'll add mine as well; my heart goes out to you and yours Turtle. Loss is not easy, I hope you can support each other through it.


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you all so much. I really, really appreciate and am truly touched by all of your support and love at this difficult time. She was in a lot of pain and we were hoping her time would come soon for her sake, it's just so hard to say goodbye...even when you know that it's what is best for your loved one. My family and I at least have a lot of comfort in knowing that she's resting comfortably now. Again, thank you all so much. <3

AF started for me yesterday evening as well, and my temp dropped way down this morning, so I'm definitely out.

Welcome to all the new ladies, glad to have you with us. I'll get you added to the front page, and Bing I'll get your date updated. I'm still keeping everything crossed for all of you yet to test, and that those of you nearing your O date will catch that eggie! Good luck, ladies! Can't wait to see more bfp's on this thread!


----------



## NoRi2014

So sorry for your loss Turtle.

I have been mia this week...dealing with work, the dog, etc..

So I have been using the clearblue dig advanced opk...flashing smiley for 8 days is a row and a solid smiley today :) not sure if I will O today or tomorrow. We have been :sex: every day since sunday. I am hoping we get in tonight and sometime tomorrow...hopefully that will cover our bases. I really feel like we are doing great on the timing this month, but then I have felt that way before and I am just let down. I feel like if this cycle isn't it maybe we will just ntnp for a while and see what happens. I am such a planner though and that may drive me crazy LOL 

Congrats to the bfp's and sorry to those that AF got! Hope everyone is having a great day :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! It's almost Friday! :O)

Turtle~I am SO sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.:hug::hug:

Mammas~GL tomorrow during surgery. Sending you positive thoughts. You are going to do great!:flower:

Thank you for the funny posts about cat poop...they made me giggle this week when I was not feeling so great. You ladies are the best!

AFM, I am 10 DPO and still getting symptoms. Yeah for possible implantation signs today!

Looking forward to seeing more BFPs on the thread. Taking a swig of the Kool Aid and passing it around. :dust:


----------



## crystlmcd

Fingers crossed for you, Yoga!


----------



## juscause

Turtle, so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am so sorry turtle. Well the cramping got worse and the witch showed up it has never been this bad but I guess the chemical pregnancy has a lot to do with it being so painful and heavy


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: Turtle and Bug :hugs:

AFM.. Not sure about my temps I think I am still waiting to O as I seem to have an early teaser phase before the real thing! :haha: 
Dh finally agreeded to :sex: tonight... Time to get busy!! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

sending you my love Turtle xxx so sorry for your loss


----------



## Emski51

So sorry for your loss turtle :hugs: sending loads of hugs you and your family are in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - I'm glad she is no longer suffering, but yes I know saying goodbye is so hard. Stay strong! And I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: 

Afm - I just had my doctors appointment to discuss my pelvis scan results. My lining was 7mm thick at cd11 so that is normal (but I have been taking vitamins this month to thicken it so curious to know what it would have been otherwise). Anyway there was no sign of pcos and my uterus is a normal size and shape. I had a follicle in each ovary. The one in my right ovary was 1.7cm and the one in my left ovary 1.2cm, so i most probably ovulated from my right ovary this cycle. 

Anyway I feel a lot more relieved about my lining as i have always worried that's been my problem! :) now role on my RE appointment on Monday! 

Xx


----------



## dreamingbyday

Thanks for the add but I guess it was pointless :( AF says bfn so no need to test. And a day early to . Kewl. I have three months of documented well timed...and a year of undocumented trying now :/ I guess baby 2 just didn't want to be born in the same hospital as baby 1 (we move in 9-11 months). Bummer. The staff here is amazing and so supportive. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## NicaQ

Bug I'm sorry :(

Turtle Sorry for your loss

Will be thinking of both of yall over the next few days

I'm too lazy to go back and quote the person who go a possible faint positive on the clear blue test at 8 dpo, just going to say that blue dye tests are notorious for colored evaps. I got one on the first one I ever used, horrible, nasty little tests lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- that's great news! I wish my OB had been that proactive!

Canada- way to go! I'm super hopeful for you this cycle! :thumbup:

AFM, I was up with insomnia for about 2 hrs. Couldn't fall back asleep for the life of me. When I finally did fall asleep i had some crazy, crazy dreams. Hoping it's all for good.
I will be off the grid this entire wkend. We are going camping with some good friends up to the Finger Lakes, where we'll get to do a wine and cheese trail. Yum!! :wine:

I will keep you all posted of any bfps on Sunday when we get back!! 

Have a great weekend ladies!! &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Bing28

Have a fab weekend MnG! 

I think me and hubby are going for a meal tonight so we'll be drinking lots of :wine: too! 

Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Bing that is great news. I hope you get more good news on Monday.

Afm, didn't get much sleep last night. We are dog sitting and the dog whimpered for the majority of the night. Plus I am super worried about my cat who very suddenly seems blind and disoriented. Hoping to get her into the vet today.


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry for the struggles happening for you all!
Turtle - so sorry for the loss of your grandma! That is tough and my thoughts are with you.
Emilie - so sorry that AF arrived after all. I am just finishing AF after a chemical. It is extra heavy and longer than my usual AF. Good luck to you and I hope you get a sticky one soon! 

AFM - my husband and I made the difficult decision to lay our dog to rest yesterday. He was such a good friend and part of our family for 7 years. He was the best dog, and it will be hard, but we knew it was his time! 

Now just moving on to Oct, waiting for ovulation. Hubby and I decided not to skip a cycle after the chemical so I will start using opk's in a week or so. Until then we will just dtd when we feel the mood coming on! 

Good luck to everyone trying to catch the egg this week!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Turtle ~ so sorry for your loss. My grandfather passed away this past March after suffering for a few weeks. We found comfort in knowing that he was no longer in pain, but a loss is a loss just the same. So my prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:

Bing ~ great news! 

Sorry to all who AF got. 

And good luck to all still waiting on BFPs!! 
:dust:


----------



## Bug222

Sorry for the loss of your pup Kosmik xx


----------



## Emski51

Thanks Kozmik but its not me who had a chemical there is another lady with a similar name to mine who has :( but my little bean is still up in there !!!

Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## orionfox

Emski51 said:


> Thanks Kozmik but its not me who had a chemical there is another lady with a similar name to mine who has :( but my little bean is still up in there !!!
> 
> Hope you are ok xxx

Actually she was saying she was just finishing her af after having a chemical :)


----------



## Bing28

Sorry about your pup kosmik! I know what it's like to lose a pet. They are like one of the family. :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Emski51 said:


> Thanks Kozmik but its not me who had a chemical there is another lady with a similar name to mine who has :( but my little bean is still up in there !!!
> 
> Hope you are ok xxx

Thanks for the correction! I corrected my original post. :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Kozmik, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. They truly are a part of the family and it's heartbreaking when you have to say goodbye to one. We had to do that with my first fur baby 3 years ago (in fact, it was 3 years ago tomorrow) and it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I still miss him every day. I'm so sorry that you're going through this, and I hope you're doing ok. It will get easier with time. Please feel free to pm me if you want to talk! :hugs:


----------



## Eclaire

Kosmik I feel your pain. Lost my dog 6 months ago today. And just found out my cat is completely blind. Just waiting for lab work to reveal the cause. I know it is difficult by try to remember how much you loved each other and that you saved him from a life of pain and agony. You are a good person for thinking of his needs before your wants.:hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, I'm also so sorry to hear about your cat! :( that must be so difficult. I knew many animals can go on to live happy, healthy lives even after becoming blind, I really hope the same is the case for your fur baby. :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Turtle and kozmik sorry for both of your losses :cry: 

Afm im now in the tww. :coffee: Hoping hoping. Having an anniversary baby would be so awesome. :happydance:


----------



## treeroot

My pets are young right now...but even thinking about that future loss is tough.


I hope everyone has a great weekend, or gets some "me" time if they need it. Camping sounds like fun!


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)


----------



## Rach87

mommasboys2 said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)


Sorry to hear, hope healing goes well


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that mommas. Pray that you heal fast and can get back to action again. Many have done well with just one ovary.


----------



## Turtle0630

mommasboys2 said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)

Mommas, I'm so sorry. Big :hugs: headed your way. Thank you for taking the time to update us today, I've been thinking about you and wondering how things went. Don't despair...I know I already said it earlier, but many women in my family have conceived on one ovary, or sometimes even just a partial one. So once you've healed and you're ready, it's still certainly possible! Good luck in your recovery, I hope it goes quickly for you! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Sorry to hear that mommas, will pray you have a quick recovery! 

So ovul day is prob 2day......starting the tww soon. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## treeroot

I know it's not the ideal outcome for you mommas, but I'm glad your ok.

Thanks for the update; here's hoping for a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## 1Atalanta

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I had to go to the Er tonight because the pain got really bad. They were worried maybe an ectopic pregnancy because of the pain but all came back negative for that they said since I did have positive tests and now I am getting negatives that I more than likely had a chemical my pain. Is from a cyst bursting on my ovary I am upset because I finally got a positive now I am back to square one.

Emilie, I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this, that was me a month ago. Love and prayers going out to you. Be kind to yourself, I was surprised how very out of it I have been even with such an early miscarriage. Shedding a few tears for you, hoping you are healing well and taking care of yourself!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Uniteers unite! I've been taking a break from the forum and obsessing but here I am again!

I am twenty BAZILLION dpo, no af yet. I haven't tested in a while, what the heck maybe I'll take one tomorrow, get another false positive, then negatives, then eat a lot more ice cream and marvel at how my boobs are getting bigger lol! I'd love to see af as it would mean the return of my cycle after this chemical. Cross the fingers that af comes soon for me!


----------



## Leti

Mommas, so sorry for the news. Hope you recover quickly.

1Atalanta, I know everyone is different, but with my first chemical I skip a whole cycle and then got back af regularly. Hope yours come sooner. .


----------



## canadabear

Horribly bloated and achy..ovuview put me at 4dpo..but ff hasn't done anything most likely because I didn't get to temp today.. :growlmad: ds decided 5:30 was a wonderful time to start the day! :dohh: really need to temp tomorrow to see what's happening. Only creamy cm and cervix now lower and harder. So normal signs that O has been and gone?? Short cycle this time.

also sorry for tmi but.. A little worried as during cervix exam felt a small bump thing on vaginal side wall..going to get referral to gyno tomorrow..hope its nothing to be concerned about. :shrug:


----------



## orionfox

I was just thinking that it would be sooo cool if i finally get my BFP this month as its my moms bday on the 20th and would be great timing. Hoping i get IB soon.


----------



## orionfox

Ok so just went to the washroom and have slight light brown/redish spotting. Dont know if its related to me just checking cp. Fx that it may be IB as im 5dpo. Not getting my hopes up yet though as its quite early. Will have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Aww thanks, it is hard because the pain medicine isn't working and I am hosting a baby shower tomorrow


----------



## Bing28

Mammas - I glad your ok. Sorry they took one of your ovaries. I have a friend who has two beautiful children from just one ovary so it will happen for you! Lots of :hugs: and I hope you have a speedy recovery so you can get back to TTC. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Afm - for the past few cycles my boobs have started hurting around 9/10dpo. Just woken up (10dpo) and nothing, so I'm taking that as a good sign! 

Xx


----------



## canadabear

Mammas: sending you a ton of :hugs: and wishing you a speedy recovery. thankfully it has been taken care of and so many women have children with only one ovary! Perhaps this was just the problem all along?! Wishing you the best of luck..thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Sorry Emilie, maybe ask for something stronger? I was all brave and said I was fine but then had continual horrible pain like contractions, I ended up taking leftover Vicodin from after my daughters birth. I really thought a chemical would be quick to bounce back from but I'm still waiting for normal. That's rough about the baby shower, just be kind to yourself! You are allowed to be sad for a bit!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Thanks this Leti, I like the thought of skipping a cycle bc it puts an end in sight. I'll keep thinking about that until another 3 weeks go by!


How are you? Waiting to ovulate now?


----------



## LouOscar01

Haven't been on the thread for the last two weeks, got too fed up of nothing happening!! Currently on cycle day 81, unless I should have counted the 2 weeks of old blood...in which case I would be on cycle day 35....anyway I have done an ovulation test everyday since the day the old blood stopped (25 days ago) and yesterday I GOT A SMILEY FACE!!! I screamed a lot and then baby danced the night away!! So turtle you can now finally give me a testing date of the 24th of October!! This is the first time I can be sure I ovulated and have had sex at the right time!!


----------



## orionfox

Yay lou hope you catch that eggies this time :)

Afm the spotting stopped. After the one wipe it went to next to nothing so dont know. Man i hate this tww lol


----------



## orionfox

Also last night for the heck of it i took my temp and it was at 97.9. I dont normally temp so i dont keep track of it. And i know you are supposed to temp at the same time each day, but i figured i would see what temp i am this morning and it was 98.4. So im going to see if it stays that temp tonight. Even though i havent been tracking my temps, could that sudden rise mean that itty bitty one wipe spotting may have been IB? I know you get a sudden temp dip and a rise if it happens.


----------



## 1Atalanta

I know the feeling Lou! Haha baby dancing! Hope you caught that Eggie!!


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> Thanks this Leti, I like the thought of skipping a cycle bc it puts an end in sight. I'll keep thinking about that until another 3 weeks go by!
> 
> 
> How are you? Waiting to ovulate now?

Yup. Always on the waiting game....


----------



## Eclaire

Orion evening temps won't mean anything. What counts when tempting is your first morning temperature, before you get out of bed or even talk. Those would be indicative of a fallback rise. Hope this helps. The quick spotting though is a good sign. Fx for you.

Mommas sorry about your ovary, but at least they caught it and now hopefully everything will come together for you in the ttc.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Lovely Ladies, I hope you are having a great weekend. :happydance:

MnG~I hope camping was a blast and it was the mini vacation you needed.

Mammas~Thank you for the update. We have all been pulling for you! So sorry you lost your ovary. I hope you recover quickly. :flower:

Leti~I am thrilled to hear how well your apt with your new Dr! Super excited that you got such good news and that you like him. I hope the good news continues to flow.

Atlanta~I hope AF comes soon.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Turtle & the ladies that AF came.sending you a big hug! I completely understand what you are going through. AF came for me today. Disappointed doesnt even begin to express how I feel.I have been a teary mess all day. I woke hubby up today with my face on his chest sobbing. 

As I take a step back and look at the last year and half, I never thought that this fertility journey would happen to me. My family and husbands family trip and get pregnant. Its confusing to me, but this IS my life even though there are moments lately that it feels like I am watching my life as movie.

On to the next cycle.Hubby and I talked and we are going to ask the Dr. what he wants to do. Whatever he wants to do, we will do. Even if he tells us to take a cycle off, I am ready to do that. At the end of day, its in Gods hands and I trust whatever the next chapter brings.

On a much more positive note, I got acupuncture yesterday and it knocked my cold out. Aside from the tears, I feel like a new person. I am looking forward to this work week, because I have a high level meeting that I have been working on for the last 2 months. It will be nice to take a breather afterwards and relaxand enjoy the job well done. Hubby has been amazing today. I have learned through this process how much he loves me. After seeing fertility challenges tear marriages apart, I am grateful that this has brought us closer together. He told me today that there is nothing more important than me. What girl doesnt want to hear that?

To all of the ladies, we have flashing BFP to look forward to. Until then, we have each other and I could not be more grateful for you and your support. <3


----------



## orionfox

Thanks eclaire :) Im not so much focusing on the temping as i havent been doing it throughout my cycle, but its good to know when the temps matter. So im just going to ignore those temps then as both were taken when i was out of bed. Yeah im hoping the spotting ends up being a good thing. Havent had any more since so fx.


----------



## orionfox

So true yoga...my hubby is the exact same way. We always have eachothers backs no matter what.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

1Atalanta said:


> Sorry Emilie, maybe ask for something stronger? I was all brave and said I was fine but then had continual horrible pain like contractions, I ended up taking leftover Vicodin from after my daughters birth. I really thought a chemical would be quick to bounce back from but I'm still waiting for normal. That's rough about the baby shower, just be kind to yourself! You are allowed to be sad for a bit!

They gave me Percocet 10mg. I called my doctor and he told me to take Aleve halfway in between doses and that helped me so much.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I am really emotional I am taking this chemical pregnancy harder than the last. I am glad I have you guys though. Maybe I need sleep lol


----------



## Leti

Yoga, sorry about af. :(.... I'm glad to hear you have support from hubby. It is a tough journey but we always have to pick each other up.
Emilie, I know what you going trough now. I was really angry with my second one. But here I am again, hopeful and trying. Don't give up.


----------



## Bing28

Oh yoga - I am so so sorry AF got you. I hope the doctor can give you some good advice on the next step to take. Was this the first IUI session you had? Maybe they will suggest IVF? Try not to be too disheartened. It will happen for you and you WILL get that BFP! My sisters friend had unexplained infertility and after 2 years had IVF and got pregnant the first time. A friend of mine was the same and got pregnant the second time. So just remember it WILL happen. :hugs: I'm so happy your hubby is there for you. Like the saying goes - what doesn't tear you apart will only makes you stronger! You need to support each other through this difficult time so the fact you are is great! I couldn't have got through the last 14 months of TTC if it hadn't of been for my hubby and I too didn't think this TTC journey would happen to me either. So I know exactly how you feel in that respect. If you ever need someone to talk to then feel free to PM me! Xx


----------



## 1Atalanta

My friend just told me she is pregnant and she has been trying for a few years! I'm not even jealous, just happy for her. Chin up ladies, let's get some more BFPs on here !


----------



## LouOscar01

No longer have a smiley face so the 2ww is officially on!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies!
Were on our way back home from our mini adventure. Fits a long trek back home..4hr drive...but it was all worth it.
We hopped around to 10 different wineries and was definitely feeling good by stop 3 :thumbup: :)

I haven't had a chance to catch up here bc service keeps dropping but I hope you all are having a great wkend!

I'm 11dpo today and have had major cramping on and off for days. I also have this odd pokey feeling in my low right side.. Almost like there's a brick there..bad explanation, sorry!! I also woke up in a pile of of sweat, swearing it was a million degrees in the camper.. Meanwhile hubby is under blankets freezing. 
FX'd crossed for me please!


----------



## MamaBee413

MnG - FX crossed!!! I can't wait to hear your testing results. You're doing it tomorrow, right?

Emilie - I'm so sorry, hon. Do take some time to grieve. It is healthy and justified. :hugs:

Lou - I hope you caught that eggie and that the 2ww flies by for you!

Turtle - You and your family are in my prayers. I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. 

Yoga - How heartbreaking. What a fabulously supportive and loving husband you have. I hope that things begin moving forward quickly for you. 

Afm - I had those two days of bleeding last week (10 & 11 dpo), then nothing, and now some brown spotting. I've had everything from dizziness, to heart palpitations, to pelvic pain so bad I had to walk like a cowboy! I wish AF would just stop playing games with me and I could move on. We had said we would stop if it didn't happen this month, but now I'm already getting those crazy eyes for next month. Not sure what to do....(plus the crazy hope that I could still be this time which isn't likely, but hey, why not add some crazy?!) I have had three pregnancy dreams this cycle and my most recent was getting a positive after having tested negative. In the dream, I had to dip the stick sixteen times. Tomorrow is 16dpo and even though I'm 99.9% sure it will be a bfn, I'm tempted to test just to see. <<<(see....that's my crazy hanging out :) )


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yes! Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. 9 dpo for me and my temp is still up! This looks like the longest my lp will be since starting ttc this time. Had some cramping last night and trying to stay positive. I am crediting mng for any successes this cycle since you turned me on to vitex. Thanks!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. 9 dpo for me and my temp is still up! This looks like the longest my lp will be since starting ttc this time. Had some cramping last night and trying to stay positive. I am crediting mng for any successes this cycle since you turned me on to vitex. Thanks!

Aww well thank you! :)


----------



## canadabear

WOW.. feeling really exited for you ladies testing tomorrow!! :dust: and fx for great results... and remember even if :bfn: you're NOT out until the:witch: shows her ugly face.. :haha: 

afm:.. starting to get more crampy and bloaty.. feeling almost 100% out already due to possibly missing best fertile period due to my own medical concerns. .. turns out NOTHING was wrong :growlmad: so annoyed with myself.
Not sure if we are going to give this a go next month ... but we will see. 

Sending everyone extra :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi everyone...thank you for all of the love and support. You are so sweet! This was our 3rd round IUI and I took it harder than I thought I would. I am feeling better today and ready to start the week to see what it brings.

Emilie~I am so sorry about your chemical and that you are taking it so hard. ((HUGS))

MnG~Your mini vacation sounds amazing. Glad you had such a good time. I went to Napa 2 years with a college friend. Fx your symptoms turn into a positive.

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## orionfox

Nothing much for me to update on at this point. 7dpo and ive been checking my cp and right now its been high/hard and closed.tmi but This morning there has been a lot of lotiony clear cm and its very wet in there. So im crossing my fingers that these are good signs. Also there was a tiny amount of blood when i checked. Im thinking i may just test in the morning to see if anything shows up yet even though its early. Havent really had any symptoms at this point that ive noticed.


----------



## MnGmakes3

We finally got home and I tested on a 3.5 hr hold...bfn. :cry: :hissy:


----------



## MamaBee413

Rats & bats, MnG!! You're only 11dpo and it wasn't fmu, so I'm still hopeful! It isn't over until the witch shows anyhow. Don't be too discouraged. :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

To those living in canada Happy Thanksgiving :) Im enjoying a lovely dinner with my mom and siblings along with dh. Its nice to be able to take my mind off of ttc.


----------



## Bing28

It's still early MnG! FX'd you get that BFP soon. Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Well there's no reason to test today.... :hissy:


----------



## Ms.Bsky

16 dpo now, no AF but also only BFN's until now. last one yesterday morning. 

it really takes you down to see this one stupid line, especially since i got my hopes up, since im late and all.

symptoms today on CD 29 and 16 DPO: 
big full breasts, with no real tenderness, hungry, backache, dull twinges in uterus, and a constant feeling that af is coming. and still very warm. and a runny nose.

and did i say hungry? i made my self a huge omelette and ate with 4 big slices of bread around midnight yesterday!. (veeery unusual)

maybe its symptoms, maybe its just normal i really dont know at this point. 

But on the bright side, my temps are still up and growing by 0.1 (celcius) every day now.


----------



## Bing28

So sorry MnG :hugs: I hope your RE appointment on Wednesday gives you some hope. 

I've just had mine and feeling a little disheartened. She said that the only test left to do is a HSG to check my tubes and if that comes back normal then we have to keep trying until we've been TTC for 3 years and then we'll qualify for IVF. Another 22 months seems a lifetime away! :(

Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Good morning ladies! Sorry mng...it is still early though, so will keep fx's for you!. 
orionfox- sounds like positive signs so far:thumbup:

I am currently 3dpo and nothing to report as expected. We leave for vacation Friday and I won't have internet where we are going so I will keep my fx for everyone testing next week. Af should be due for me 22 or 23rd....trying to hold out on testing until25th depending on how I am feeling. Hopefully I will have good news to report when I return from vacation:happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> So sorry MnG :hugs: I hope your RE appointment on Wednesday gives you some hope.
> 
> I've just had mine and feeling a little disheartened. She said that the only test left to do is a HSG to check my tubes and if that comes back normal then we have to keep trying until we've been TTC for 3 years and then we'll qualify for IVF. Another 22 months seems a lifetime away! :(
> 
> Xx

:saywhat: that's absurd!!!!! No way! Can you get a 2nd opinion?? I don't know how things work where you are but here its typically a year wait of natural TTC.
I'm so sorry Bing! I just couldn't wait that long.


----------



## Bing28

In the UK we have the NHS which is a free health service. So it's a year of TTC before they start doing tests, and then if all results are normal, which they have been so far for me, it's just keep trying until 3 years are up and then you qualify for free IVF.

Alternatively you can pay to go privately which we discussed on the way home and said we would probably do as no way are we waiting for another 22 months. I think it costs around £5,000 a go though to pay privately so it would take us a while to save up to pay for it, probably 10-12 months. So I think with us it's just a case of waiting until we have enough money to pay for treatment. :( 

There is a fertility expedition in London at the beginning of November which I guess all the fertility clinics will have a stand at, so we are going to go to get more information on if we paid to go private. Sometimes at expeditions they do good offers too! 

On the plus side at least nothing is physically wrong with either of us so FX'd sperm meets egg while we're busy saving in the meantime! :spermy: :sex: :spermy:

Let me know how your RE appointment goes.

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

3 yrs is forever away! I don't blame you for wanting to go the private route. 
Its nice that you receive free IVF but that wait is just too long. 

Thanks, I will. :) I'm not accepting anything less than walking out with a plan. IUI and everything past that is out of the question for us financially so I'm hoping there's something else I don't know about.


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: MnG!!

AFM: still no crosshairs prob due to missing temps.. And feeling horribly crampy bloaty and hungry..but really feeling out.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing I am happy they didn't find any problems, but wish they had a faster turn around time for free treatment. At least you have a plan on how best to move forward.

Mng sorry your out but at least your re appointment is just a couple of days away so hopefully you will get some answers and a plan.

Canada looking at your chart I would expect crosshairs tomorrow. Stay positive.

Afm, 10 dpo and temps still high. Had some af type cramps this am. Tested and got an evap. Never had one before so trying to stay positive. If temps are still up tomorrow, I will test again in the morning. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## orionfox

Bing sorry there wasnt many answers...hope you finally get a bfp very soon so you dont have to wait that long.
MnG hopefully your appoinment goes well.

Afm so far no signs or symptoms except off an on my left boob bothers me but that could just be in my head. Although my cervix this morning was super high where i almost couldnt reach it and its soft and closed. Praying this is a good sign. Ive been checking each morning and night. But i do know from reading up its not always dependable.


----------



## orionfox

Oh and i did cave and test for the heck of it this morning, but as to be expected it was bfn. Im only 9dpo.


----------



## MnGmakes3

It's been so quiet here today. Where is everyone?


----------



## Bing28

I'm here MnG! :wave: 
Just about to go to sleep though as it's 10:40pm in UK. 

Night. Speak to you all tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

FX'd for you tomorrow EClaire! I hope you get that BFP. 

GL for when you next test Orion! 

Ms Bksy - have you tried using different brands of HPT? As some are more sensitive than others. 

Nori - FX'd that you caught the eggy this cycle! 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Bing :) I will probably test again in a couple more days.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Happy Monday!:winkwink:

Bing~Wow! 3 year wait for IVF? That is a long time. Is there anything in between like IUI or meds? I'm glad that they have not found anything that looks off though! So congrats for that! Hopefully, you will get your BFP while you are saving and all will be well.

MnG~GL at your apt on Wednesday! I hope you come out with a plan. I know that having a plan always makes me feel better too.

Nori~Have a great vacation!

Eclaire~FX for you!

AFM, hubby and I went to the Dr today. I have decided to take a cycle off and then the following cycle we both are traveling for work. Any suggestions on what herbals I can take in the meantime? I have heard you guys talk about Vitex to lengthen the LP. Any other suggestions?


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm Here! :hi: Just lurking and reading everyone's updates while I'm still waiting to O. :-=

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## Eclaire

How early and often do you test in hopes of a bfp?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Af is over and we immediately starting trying. I am hoping November is my month.


----------



## Eclaire

When my cycle was regular I usually waited to test until the day I expect af because I don't like seeing a bfn. Since it has been irregular, I tend to start at the day after testing. Hoping temp stay up tomorrow so I can test.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi all. I'm back from our weekend out of town. My grandma's funeral was today. I really wanted to stay anther day with the family but alas, we had responsibilities to get back to. 

I've read and caught up; there's do much too respond to that I'm sure I'm going to miss a lot. So let me just say that I'm sending big hugs to all that the :witch: got. And I'm crossing all of my crossables for those still waiting to test. I'm really hoping to see more bfp's on here soon! 

Bing, I'm sorry your RE appointment didn't go as you had hoped. That's so crazy that you'd have to wait another 22 months! I certainly don't hope that you find problems with your hsg testing, but at the same time, if there was something found that could be fixed then you would hopefully have your bfp soon. You're still not out yet for this cycle either, right?

I don't think I missed adding anyone, I don't remember reading that anyone new was joining in the last few days. Please let me know if anyone has and if I've missed you.


----------



## crystlmcd

My husband thinks he's quite the funny man (admittedly, he usually is). So after we BD tonight and I've got my butt propped up feet halfway in the air he says should I take a picture? Hat har har funny guy.


----------



## orionfox

crystlmcd said:


> My husband thinks he's quite the funny man (admittedly, he usually is). So after we BD tonight and I've got my butt propped up feet halfway in the air he says should I take a picture? Hat har har funny guy.

Lol too funny. I used to do that same thing, but found out too much would leak out. Now i just lay on my tummy and almost nothing comes out. Although its sooo hard not to want to right away fall asleep lol. Right now every time i get up to use the washroom hubby makes pregnancy jokes lol.


----------



## DaTucker

Hey can I be taken off for this month? I missed an important follow up appointment with my obgyn and decided to hold off TTC until I know I'm completely healthy. Thankfully I'm rescheduled for Nov 5th, which is before next cycle's ovulation! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## crystlmcd

orionfox said:


> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> My husband thinks he's quite the funny man (admittedly, he usually is). So after we BD tonight and I've got my butt propped up feet halfway in the air he says should I take a picture? Hat har har funny guy.
> 
> Lol too funny. I used to do that same thing, but found out too much would leak out. Now i just lay on my tummy and almost nothing comes out. Although its sooo hard not to want to right away fall asleep lol. Right now every time i get up to use the washroom hubby makes pregnancy jokes lol.Click to expand...

Oooh, I will try that next time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jumpingo

crystlmcd said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> My husband thinks he's quite the funny man (admittedly, he usually is). So after we BD tonight and I've got my butt propped up feet halfway in the air he says should I take a picture? Hat har har funny guy.
> 
> Lol too funny. I used to do that same thing, but found out too much would leak out. Now i just lay on my tummy and almost nothing comes out. Although its sooo hard not to want to right away fall asleep lol. Right now every time i get up to use the washroom hubby makes pregnancy jokes lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh, I will try that next time. Thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

you can also use softcups. then you can pee right after (for anyone trying to avoid UTIs, if you're prone to getting them) and all the spermies stay where they need to be:winkwink: i'm going to try them this month. just hoping for a positive OPK today or tomorrow:coffee:


----------



## orionfox

Yeah sometimes the tummy thing works for some but others it doesnt. But its worth trying to see if it works for you. Definitely way more comfortable.


----------



## Bing28

Hi turtle - I hope your grandmas funeral went as well as it could. Thinking of you :hugs: 

No I'm still not out this cycle yet. I am 13dpo today. AF is due tomorrow or Thursday so I'm just waiting and will test on Friday if she does not show. I only have 1 digi at home so want to make it count. I don't feel very optimistic for this cycle though. Not sure why. Just have a feeling AF will show. 

Xx


----------



## jumpingo

woo! positive OPK this afternoon.:blush:

can only just pray that my husband didn't have a horrible day at work (it's been so bad lately and he comes home completely defeated and sex is the LAST thing he seems to feel like doing:nope:) all i'm asking for is even just a quickie at this point!:roll::haha:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so I had a really heavy af that started on the 9th and ended on the 12th and it has started full force again bright red after ending 24hours ago. Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Bing28

Well as I suspected, AF is on her way..light brown spotting this morning when I wiped. I sometimes get pre AF spotting 1-2 days before so it's definitely AF on her way. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Bing28

Emilie - it's probably just your body normalising after your chemical. 

Jump - go catch that egg! :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy:


----------



## jumpingo

Bing28 said:


> Well as I suspected, AF is on her way..light brown spotting this morning when I wiped. I sometimes get pre AF spotting 1-2 days before so it's definitely AF on her way. :cry: :cry: :cry:

sounds like the witch needs to be taken out back and reminded she's not welcome around here:trouble::gun:

so sorry to hear:sad1:


----------



## drjo718

Jumpingo how long is your lp?


----------



## jumpingo

drjo718 said:


> Jumpingo how long is your lp?

in the last 3 months of temping,

july 11days, aug 13days, sept 13days

why? are we cycle buddies??:winkwink::flower:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Bing28 said:


> Emilie - it's probably just your body normalising after your chemical.
> 
> Jump - go catch that egg! :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy:

Well it sucks. It is so so painful. I go to the doctor later today he wanted to make sure I was doing okay.


----------



## Bing28

Yoga - just realised I forgot to respond to you. Sorry! :) They said that because IUI has a low success rate, nowadays they go straight down the IVF route. I think a few years ago they use to try IUI on the nhs in between, but I'm guessing if it had a low success rate it wasn't worth the money so they stopped doing it. 

How are you keeping up anyway? I hope the witch isn't being too nasty to you. 

Thinking of you :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## mumanddad

Can I join please?
AF is due around the 23rd October, but won't be testing till the 31st due to my cycles being all over the place! 

I'm not 100% sure I ovulated because my cbfm broke :( and I had to use Internet cheapy tests. Picture attached! 
I started temping mid cycle as well.

I won't get my hopes up because it took 38 months of ttc to get my rainbow baby.

I am 6 dpo, I have had achy boobs already and my skin has got bad so I think af will be here at some point 

fingers crossed you all get your bfp ' s this month xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_36411106394112.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## drjo718

jumpingo said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo how long is your lp?
> 
> in the last 3 months of temping,
> 
> july 11days, aug 13days, sept 13days
> 
> why? are we cycle buddies??:winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

We might be close! I had what I think was an almost-positive opk yesterday (but it's a new brand to me so I'm not completely sure) and today is the last day of my expected ovulation window with the clomid, so we'll see. I have a 14 day lp though.


----------



## jumpingo

drjo718 said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Jumpingo how long is your lp?
> 
> in the last 3 months of temping,
> 
> july 11days, aug 13days, sept 13days
> 
> why? are we cycle buddies??:winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> We might be close! I had what I think was an almost-positive opk yesterday (but it's a new brand to me so I'm not completely sure) and today is the last day of my expected ovulation window with the clomid, so we'll see. I have a 14 day lp though.Click to expand...

last month was my first months using OPKs and i think they sometimes just add to the confusion, especially when they aren't obviously negative or obviously positive:dohh: and then you hear people talking about missed surges and second surges and...yeah:wacko:

i don't know anything about how clomid works, but being the last day of your expected ovulation window sounds like "last chance to get busy" time, right?:winkwink:

my cycles are pretty consistent at 28 days, and last month i didn't get a temp spike until 3 days after my first positive OPK, so if it does a similar thing, i won't actually have confirmed ovulation until somewhere closer to thursday or friday (roughly CD15). so, those days might make it so we are lined up in terms of expecting AF:shrug::thumbup:

good luck to you!!:flower:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning all!

I have a long and busy 12 hr day ahead of me, wish I could just blink and it would be over. 
I still can't believe AF got me, I was so hopeful this time around especially since we practically did get to SMEP. 
We still get one more chance this month around Halloween :thumbup:

Thinking of you Turtle :hugs:
Have a great day girls!


----------



## Lanfear333

This is my first month temping. I got my cross hairs (dotted) this morning saying I O'd on Saturday and am now 3dpo. I never got a positive OPK. I actually got nothing even NEAR positive. Should I keep using them, or trust my app?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

This is my first full month temping as well. FF says I o'd on Friday, so I am 4 DPO today. DH and I were CRAZY with the :sex: all last week. Only missed Thursday and Saturday! We had a MC in November, so we are praying for a healthy bean.


----------



## Lanfear333

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> This is my first full month temping as well. FF says I o'd on Friday, so I am 4 DPO today. DH and I were CRAZY with the :sex: all last week. Only missed Thursday and Saturday! We had a MC in November, so we are praying for a healthy bean.

Fertility Friend says our chances are High. We were pretty well timed with the :sex: and used Preseed from Thursday through Sunday.

I'm just a little put off by the fact I never had a positive OPK. I know it's possible that I just missed it, but it still puzzles me.


----------



## Eclaire

Temps still up so I tested this morning. Bfn. Don't think I have the heart to test again tomorrow. Feeling out and sadder than expected.


----------



## Leti

jumpingo said:


> woo! positive OPK this afternoon.:blush:
> 
> can only just pray that my husband didn't have a horrible day at work (it's been so bad lately and he comes home completely defeated and sex is the LAST thing he seems to feel like doing:nope:) all i'm asking for is even just a quickie at this point!:roll::haha:

Good luck jumpingo. I know what you mean, sometimes my husband comes late and tired from work, I just don't even bother, just let him sleep :sleep: and get to it when he wakes up.... :sex:


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to the new ladies! Mumanddad, I will get you added for the 31st. Good luck, everyone! I'm rooting for you! :)

Eclaire, sorry about it being a bfn again this morning. :( Sorry to ask this again as I'm sure you've said already, but how many dpo are you now? 

Congrats to all entering the tww, and good luck! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning ladies.

I haven't really been on since last week and so much to catch up on!

:hugs: Lots of AFs arriving and bfns...hugs to all that the witch got and to the bfns...as for the bfn, its not over though until AF shows...so fx for those waiting for her. 

Mommas ~ so sorry about the ovary...but like the other girls said, lots of women conceive with one ovary. :hugs:

Emilie ~ my first and second af after my mc was like that. I bled for a few days, then nothing, then bright red blood again. Sucks...:cry:

Yoga ~ sorry you are going thru this, but so glad that you have a hubbie so supportive and loving. :hugs: I can't help with your question about supplements though...:nope:

MnG ~ sorry for AF...:cry:

Bing ~ that is a long time to wait. I was going to respond about here in the States, but its already been answered. Hopefully you get your BFP while trying to save then you can use the money saved toward little baby! Glad they have a fertility expo and hope you get some good info at it. Hugs to you :hugs:

Eclaire ~ sorry about the bfn...but is it still too early??

The rest of you in the tww...fx for you! 

Those waiting for O, fx for you!

And those who are now ready, get busy!! :haha:

afm, AF did artive this weekend. Expected Saturday, but arrived Sunday. So last cycle was 29 days...fresh start next month. Even though dh and I talked about waiting...I will keep you all posted with what we decide.


----------



## mumanddad

Turtle0630 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! Mumanddad, I will get you added for the 31st. Good luck, everyone! I'm rooting for you! :)
> 
> Eclaire, sorry about it being a bfn again this morning. :( Sorry to ask this again as I'm sure you've said already, but how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Congrats to all entering the tww, and good luck! :)

Thank you hun, really hope this is our month, and everyone else's x


----------



## Eclaire

11 dpo. I know it's early but I really thought I might see something.


----------



## Rach87

Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late? 

Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol

Thanks :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20141014_153608.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Rach87

And sorry for all the typos....using my tablet and forgot to spell check before I posted :dohh:


----------



## Leti

Rach87 said:


> Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late?
> 
> Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol
> 
> Thanks :flower:


I would have personally taken the 9th as positive or almost positive and BD that night. You might have reach peak overnight and missed it.

So to me you probably O'd the 10th.


----------



## LouOscar01

Turtle, so sorry about your grandma :( must be so hard for you.

Could you add me for testing on the 24th, finally managed to ovulate last Friday!! Planned to use preseed each day but only managed it once. The second time I had it all ready but didn't get a chance to use it....put it in afterwards as I didn't want to waste it!!! :S


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is having a good day. :flower:

Welcome to mum and all of the new ladies to the thread!

Eclaire~Fx you will get some good news any day now.

Turtle~Welcome back! You are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Bing~Wow...the UK's healthcare system is so very different than the States. IUI is so common here. When is the expo with all of the great information? Thank you for checking in on me. You are too sweet. I am holding it together right now. My body is relishing in the fact that it gets a break from the meds, but my mind is still processing everything. I have small victories of holding it together to get through work and etc. I had lunch with my work BFF today and she really cheered me up. She has been through 4 IVFs which resulted in 3 sons, so I am lucky to have her perspective along with the amazing support system I have. :D

Looking forward to the next BPF on the front page. Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## peachcheeks

Hey ladies. I just spent 30 minutes catching up on everyone's posts! I have kept everyone in my prayers. I care about your lives so much though we've never met!

AFM, I had AF Oct 3. and my Dr. said I could try 50 mg Clomid again this month but I must come in on CD 21 for testing. Does anyone know what all I will be tested for? I finished the clomid on the 10th so now I am just waiting for a postive OPK. I took some advice I read on here and we have been BD EOD instead of every day like last month. I think I will ovulate the 16th-18th. What is the earliest I could test? FX for our October BFPs!

I forgot to ad that I have my stockpile of softcups and preseed by my bed now! Thank you for all the tips!


----------



## juscause

Ugh I am so frustrated right now. I had a positive opk this morning and DH says he isn't in the mood. No chance he will change his mind either as now he made up his mind and he is too stubborn.


----------



## orionfox

When my man isnt in the mood, i try and do something that turns him on such as wear coconut lotion. Do something sexual for him that you havent done in a while. Find a way to please him. It always works with guys when you turn them on.


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, just push the right buttons and he might come around:winkwink:
they can only think with one head at a time:rofl: 
so just get the "right" one thinking and you'll be golden! 
we should get academy awards for some of this crap!:roll::haha:


----------



## orionfox

Amen jumpingo :)


----------



## Eclaire

You ladies crack me up. Well just started spotting. Expect I will see :witch: tomorrow.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MommytoLBG said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I haven't really been on since last week and so much to catch up on!
> 
> :hugs: Lots of AFs arriving and bfns...hugs to all that the witch got and to the bfns...as for the bfn, its not over though until AF shows...so fx for those waiting for her.
> 
> Mommas ~ so sorry about the ovary...but like the other girls said, lots of women conceive with one ovary. :hugs:
> 
> Emilie ~ my first and second af after my mc was like that. I bled for a few days, then nothing, then bright red blood again. Sucks...:cry:
> 
> Yoga ~ sorry you are going thru this, but so glad that you have a hubbie so supportive and loving. :hugs: I can't help with your question about supplements though...:nope:
> 
> MnG ~ sorry for AF...:cry:
> 
> Bing ~ that is a long time to wait. I was going to respond about here in the States, but its already been answered. Hopefully you get your BFP while trying to save then you can use the money saved toward little baby! Glad they have a fertility expo and hope you get some good info at it. Hugs to you :hugs:
> 
> Eclaire ~ sorry about the bfn...but is it still too early??
> 
> The rest of you in the tww...fx for you!
> 
> Those waiting for O, fx for you!
> 
> And those who are now ready, get busy!! :haha:
> 
> afm, AF did artive this weekend. Expected Saturday, but arrived Sunday. So last cycle was 29 days...fresh start next month. Even though dh and I talked about waiting...I will keep you all posted with what we decide.

My doctor said it is normal. He gave me a new medicine to help with the cramping and said as soon as the bleeding stops again and I am up for it I can try again.


----------



## orionfox

Interesting article and it involves pcos. https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dai...-after-learning-shes-201646881.html...however it makes me seriously wonder how the heck do people not know they are pregnant? I hear sooo many of these cases and all of them are where people didnt think of anything. Honestly i think it all has to do with denial. They deny that any of the symptoms or missed/super light periods have anything to do with being preggers. Although this lady truely believed she couldnt concieve naturally because sge was told she couldnt due to the pcos, if it were me i would have thought something is going on and look into it. She truely believed she couldnt concieve, therefore she was in denial not that she didnt know. How can you not know when you are obviously going to be having some kind of symptoms. I can understand not noticing the weight gain due to her also being so heavy, however its very dangerous to mom and baby to not notice those changes. 

Lesson here: dont be afraid to look into why you may be having symptoms. And dont always believe what doctors etc say, as god is the one who knows if you will have a baby or not. Those with pcos dont count yourselves out as it IS possible.


----------



## Bing28

Morning ladies. 

I hope you managed to convince your hubby to :sex: jus! 

Afm - more brown spotting this morning so AF will probably show up later today right on time! Boooo....!!! 

Anyway had a little bit if good news at work today as everyone in our department got a 4% pay rise so that will help with our saving plans! 

MnG - I hope your re appointment goes well today. 
Have a great day everyone! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck to all the testers and BD-ers this week!

I have my change of clothes ready to go after my shift. My appt isnt until 1:45 (local time) but I will make sure to keep you all posted as to what the next step is. I really just want her to be a nice person. If she's anything like my uncaring, indifferent OB I might just cry on the office. 
Thank you Bing for the will wishes!:flower: I could certainly use them!! 


I'm having a very, very abnormal AF. I'm only CD 3 and it's very light.. Borderline spotting really. :shrug: Not sure if I should attribute it to the Vitex or just call it a wacky month and move on...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well the bleeding stopped again thankfully decided to BD this morning because we felt like it and there was a mishap lol and I am out of commission for a while hopefully I can BD during my fertile window but only time will tell. But I am upset that I may miss my chance for a bfp in November because of this.


----------



## Bing28

As suspected the witch arrived bang on time so that's CD1 for me today ladies! Lets see what this bit*h has offer this month! 

Xx


----------



## MamaBee413

Aw, Bing. I was so hopeful for you! Here's to a new month :hugs:

Emilie, my imagination is going wild over here wondering about your mishap.....:blush: I hope you're okay and things can return to their regularly scheduled program asap. 

MnG, please let us know as soon as you can about your appointment. I am praying for a kind and considerate provider and that you are highly encouraged!

Jump - you crack me up!!! 


I'm still in my crazy denial. I can't seem to get over last month. I only bled for two days and it stopped before AF was technically even due for me. I have had extreme back pain and low pelvic pain (like the spreading pain you get when pregnant) and bouts of light nausea. However, no bfp (no faint p for that matter) and I wonder if I'm looking into things too much because I wanted this month so badly. We dtd last night and I'm trying to move on with this month and acknowledge the craziness of holding out hope for a late result. Thank God for you ladies that I can feel comfortable sharing with.


----------



## Eclaire

Mng I am with you on the strange cycle. Started spotting last night at 11dpo. Had really bad cramping too. This morning my temp is still high so I tested again, still bfn. I am sure it is the vitex, I have read a lot of people have the same problems with it. Either way I plan to continue it since my lp is significantly longer than it was before. Can't wait to hear how your re appointment goes mng, Good luck


----------



## mumanddad

Bing sorry the witch got you :( 
I hate the 2 ww, I am convinced this month isn't the month for me but we will see. 

Does anyone else convince them self they won't be to avoid disappointment? X


----------



## Turtle0630

Rach87 said:


> Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late?
> 
> Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol
> 
> Thanks :flower:

I don't know, I'm not too much of an expert on these or anything. I think on the 9th it's really close but I don't know if I would quite call that positive. So you didn't start testing until cd16, is that right? I'm almost wondering if you didn't start testing too late and miss the surge, especially since it should happen PRIOR to O (usually 12-36 hours) so if you actually did O on cd16, you probably would have gotten a pos opk on cd14 or 15. Does that make sense? Sorry I'm couldn't be more help, I really hope you caught that eggie regardless of when it happened! I take it you don't temp, right?


----------



## Leti

juscause said:


> Ugh I am so frustrated right now. I had a positive opk this morning and DH says he isn't in the mood. No chance he will change his mind either as now he made up his mind and he is too stubborn.

Catch him in the morning right we you wake up, he might be in a better mood after a good night sleep and it might not be too late....


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry Bing :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Lou, that's great that you finally O'd! I know your cycle has been all over the place, so glad to hear the good news! Good luck, I really hope you caught that eggie! :) And thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it. :hugs:

Yoga, I am so sorry that this wasn't your month after all. I can't imagine what it must be like having to go through that procedure, big :hugs: headed your way. I'm glad that you were able to go to lunch with your work BFF and that she cheered you up. There's nothing quite like bff's. :) I'm glad that your body can get a rest at least, and I hope you get that bfp as soon as you're back at it! Oh, and thank you for the kind words as well. :) :)

Peach, good luck! I really hope the Clomid does the trick for you this month! I know what you mean, I really care for all of you as well, it's funny to care that much for people you've never even met! :hugs:

Jus, sorry that DH isn't in the mood! :( I agree with the others though, try to entice him some other way. I've found that I can usually change DH's mind if I try hard enough...hell, sometimes without even really trying too much. Even the super stubborn ones can cave pretty easily when it comes to sex. ;)

Bing, congrats on your raise, that's great news!!! So sorry that the :witch: got you though. :( I really thought this would be your month! :(

MnG, good luck today at your appointment!!! I have everything crossed for you, I really hope you get some good news out of it, and most of all, a PLAN! And I hope she's super nice and that you love her. Can't wait to hear how it goes! :hugs:

Emilie, I'm so sorry this has been such a rough month for you. :hugs: I must say, my mind is also going crazy over here trying to figure out what kind of mishap you could have had! :haha: Either way, I hope you're ok! :)

Mama and Eclaire, I'm sorry that you guys have also had such weird cycles this month! It really doesn't help, for me anyways it tends to make my mind run wild on the "what if..." just like you're doing Mama. I hope you get some answers soon though! 

Mumand, I try to convince myself that I'm not each month to avoid disappointment, and all I succeed in doing is somehow convincing myself still that I am...only to be disappointed again. :dohh: I'm just too hopeful and positive of a person, it bites me in the ass each month once the :witch: arrives! Ha! 

:dust: and :hug: to you all! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Rach87 said:


> Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late?
> 
> Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol
> 
> Thanks :flower:

I never get a true reading on opks, never have. You would be better off charting your temperature as well to be sure.

My picture is added (not very clear sorry), also added a screen shot of my chart.

I would think you did ovulate on the 9th xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_36411106394112.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2014-10-15-17-08-48.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ok kids..here's the scoop. RE was nicer than expected. As feared we fall into the unexplained infertility category. :growlmad:
My plan is this... I am starting femera today (as its cd3) and will take through cd7.. Next Friday I come in for an US to confirm follicles. If I'm ovulating I'll give myself the trigger shot and then we have to DTD for 3 days... 2 problems with that.... 1- well be in SALEM with friends sharing the same room. We can't afford to get them another room and I don't want to cancel the trip. 2- I'm lucky if I can get hubby 2 days in a row let alone 3... Ugh..I don't know whether to be happy or sad right now


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I didn't want to get tmi on you lol. But I am still in pain from it. But I can ovulate from CD 7 to CD 20 depending on if I am having a short or long cycle and I am on CD 6 I have pretty short af normally.


----------



## Leti

MnGmakes3, unexplained might not be as bad as you think. It might be only bad timing, I will have taken unexplained over blocked tubes, fibroid, and low AMH.

I don't know if you are very close to your friends you can explain the "situation", and they might leave you alone in the room for a little while. so you can :sex:

And if you can't make it all three days, I'm sure the first and the third day will do. the spermies from the first day will still be there the second day, more so if you DH doesn't have any issues..

Don't be sad....


----------



## Tanikit

Have been following all of you, but not saying much. I thought I had ovulated about 3 days back, but now I am not too sure. I am guessing I will need to start temping - usually I am fairly regular, but this cycle is not feeling like normal. I am also a type 1 diabetic and after ovulation my sugars start rising, but they have still be running quite low with no adjustments to insulin. The last few days before AF they rise that I cannot miss it, so will have to see what happens this month.


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I pleased your RE was nicer than you thought. I have a feeling I'll be joining you in the unexplained category once I've had my HSG! We'll be 'unexplained' buddies! :thumbup:

Sounds like you came out with a better plan than me! 

If timing is bad this cycle, could you try au natural again this cycle and try the trigger shot next cycle? 

Have you tried any complimentary treatments such as acupuncture or yoga? 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks Bing I'm praying you dont fall in the same category :hugs:
I haven't tried acupuncture. Its not covered with insurance and very $. Plus there's no one local here anyway. As for yoga I dont really have the time for it anymore. I used to go all the time and know where there are classes but with my work schedule I'd hate to pay for something and never go. Maybe I can just follow along on YouTube..I know there's plenty of "teachers" out there.
I checked the hotel site and they're all booked up so we can't get another room either. :cry: woah is me lol

The thing with telling my bff is not going to work either. She's not exactly supportive when it comes to talking to her. Plus she doesn't know the extent of us trying. 
I hate to say it but if I told her we need the room.for a bit she'd whine and carry on that this is "our weekend" and blah blah...


----------



## crystlmcd

mumanddad said:


> I never get a true reading on opks, never have. You would be better off charting your temperature as well to be sure.
> 
> My picture is added (not very clear sorry), also added a screen shot of my chart.
> 
> I would think you did ovulate on the 9th xx

Hey, your OPKs look like mine this cycle. Last cycle I had one that was only a tiny bit lighter than the control and I took it as positive. This cycle none have even been close yet. I also started temping this cycle and haven't had a consistent temp rise either. So now I'm just waiting to see what's going to happen. My cervix was tender when we BD last night so I'm hoping that O is coming but we'll see. It's getting a little late since I'm already on CD16 and my last 2 cycles have been 28 days. Who knows what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## Iria

hello...

can i join in? im going to test 24th of October!! :)

hoping for all positive lines here for everyone!!!


----------



## ChoccieMonkey

Iria said:


> hello...
> 
> can i join in? im going to test 24th of October!! :)
> 
> hoping for all positive lines here for everyone!!!

I'm going to join in too! :)

and I'm also testing on 24th October!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi Iria and Choccie, welcome to the thread! :hi: I've got you both added, and good luck! I hope this is your lucky month, for both of you! :)


----------



## orionfox

mumanddad said:


> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late?
> 
> Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> I never get a true reading on opks, never have. You would be better off charting your temperature as well to be sure.
> 
> My picture is added (not very clear sorry), also added a screen shot of my chart.
> 
> I would think you did ovulate on the 9th xxClick to expand...

Its often hard for those using regular opks. Although pricy i find i have to use the digital opks and it does the work for you. For me, temping would just be very hard for me to do as i right away have to get up for work and just dont have that extra time. I wish i did have the time to temp right before getting out of bed, but i try and save that extra two mins for getting ready so i dont get up earlier lol. Yeah im one of the who like to quickly get ready and out the door lol.


----------



## orionfox

Wishing that i had a better sign going on during this tww. So far no for sure signs. The only thing was a bit of bleeding at 5dpo and 7dpo but it was only shortly after checking cp so i have no idea if it was for sure ib. Also yet something else that may easily change and really isnt reliable, is that my cervix has been staying quite high, very soft and closed and sorry tmi but its been quite wet up there. It sounds promising, yet as anyone knows the cervix can just all of a sudden change just before af. Af is due tues so really crossing fingers that she doesnt show up. Otherwise it looks like its time to look into things. Everything was timed perfect and used preseed all four times. So if that witch shows up, then it will make me wonder if something is going on. Fx to everyone else in the tww.


----------



## Eclaire

Mng glad you liked your re, sorry the timing stinks for this new cycle. Maybe you can "forget something" in the room and have hubby go back with you to "find it". Or maybe you two need a few minutes to make a "private phone call". Or you could both excuse yourselves to the restroom during a meal out and have a bathroom quickie. Try to stay positive, you can find a way if you try. Are you still taking vitex or anything else special this cycle?


----------



## mumanddad

crystlmcd said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> I never get a true reading on opks, never have. You would be better off charting your temperature as well to be sure.
> 
> My picture is added (not very clear sorry), also added a screen shot of my chart.
> 
> I would think you did ovulate on the 9th xx
> 
> Hey, your OPKs look like mine this cycle. Last cycle I had one that was only a tiny bit lighter than the control and I took it as positive. This cycle none have even been close yet. I also started temping this cycle and haven't had a consistent temp rise either. So now I'm just waiting to see what's going to happen. My cervix was tender when we BD last night so I'm hoping that O is coming but we'll see. It's getting a little late since I'm already on CD16 and my last 2 cycles have been 28 days. Who knows what's going on. :shrug:Click to expand...

Today seems like a good dip in your temperature  fingers crossed the next day or two you will ovulate. I have really long cycles so I get super Confused with it all x


----------



## Eclaire

So regardless of temps, af hit hard this morning putting me at cycle day 1. Just placed a big fertility order from Amazon so I can prepare for this one. Can't wait for my opks, hpts, vitex, conceive plus and soft cups. I am gonna make this month count. Good luck to the rest of you ladies still in it for the month.


----------



## mumanddad

orionfox said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, need some help. This is my first month using opk's. According to my app I was due to ovulate the 9th, which is my darkest line but not quite as dark as the control line. According to the package that means still negative. Had lines every day since then and todsy was darker again. All of them are woth 2.5+ hours urine hold. What do you think? Could the 9th 6pm opk be positive or should I keep testing? Currently cd21 out of 30 day cycles. Or could I have started testing too late?
> 
> Sorry I know a million questions. But these things are confusing! :wacko: Lol
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> I never get a true reading on opks, never have. You would be better off charting your temperature as well to be sure.
> 
> My picture is added (not very clear sorry), also added a screen shot of my chart.
> 
> I would think you did ovulate on the 9th xxClick to expand...
> 
> Its often hard for those using regular opks. Although pricy i find i have to use the digital opks and it does the work for you. For me, temping would just be very hard for me to do as i right away have to get up for work and just dont have that extra time. I wish i did have the time to temp right before getting out of bed, but i try and save that extra two mins for getting ready so i dont get up earlier lol. Yeah im one of the who like to quickly get ready and out the door lol.Click to expand...

I was using the clear blue fertility monitor but it broke :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Mng glad you liked your re, sorry the timing stinks for this new cycle. Maybe you can "forget something" in the room and have hubby go back with you to "find it". Or maybe you two need a few minutes to make a "private phone call". Or you could both excuse yourselves to the restroom during a meal out and have a bathroom quickie. Try to stay positive, you can find a way if you try. Are you still taking vitex or anything else special this cycle?

Lol Eclaire! I love the losing thing. :) 
We have timed events with tickets and all so unless I play the "we're sick" card I doubt any DTD will happen.
He isn't really the quickie type bc of his PA :-(
Lots of issues this cycle...oy


----------



## mommasboys2

Tmi sorry but I have to ask... why does it my cm look like snotty ewcm? I'm only on cd 8 so I shouldn't be seeing any ewcm yet but it has never looked like yellow globby snot before. Should I call my Dr and see if I need to go in before my 2 week check up?


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommasboys2 said:


> Tmi sorry but I have to ask... why does it my cm look like snotty ewcm? I'm only on cd 8 so I shouldn't be seeing any ewcm yet but it has never looked like yellow globby snot before. Should I call my Dr and see if I need to go in before my 2 week check up?

Is it a lotion snot or clear? I always get some lotiony / yellow tinged cm after AF for a day or two and then it gradually clears up into ewcm.


----------



## mommasboys2

MnGmakes3 said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi sorry but I have to ask... why does it my cm look like snotty ewcm? I'm only on cd 8 so I shouldn't be seeing any ewcm yet but it has never looked like yellow globby snot before. Should I call my Dr and see if I need to go in before my 2 week check up?
> 
> Is it a lotion snot or clear? I always get some lotiony / yellow tinged cm after AF for a day or two and then it gradually clears up into ewcm.Click to expand...

It is yellow creamy mixed ewcm it looks like snot like if you were sick n blew your nose kinda. Just a little worried it may be an infection or something especially after having surgery.


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommasboys2 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi sorry but I have to ask... why does it my cm look like snotty ewcm? I'm only on cd 8 so I shouldn't be seeing any ewcm yet but it has never looked like yellow globby snot before. Should I call my Dr and see if I need to go in before my 2 week check up?
> 
> Is it a lotion snot or clear? I always get some lotiony / yellow tinged cm after AF for a day or two and then it gradually clears up into ewcm.Click to expand...
> 
> It is yellow creamy mixed ewcm it looks like snot like if you were sick n blew your nose kinda. Just a little worried it may be an infection or something especially after having surgery.Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it. I get exactly that monthly post Ovulation. For me it just means impending AF. If its accompanied by an order or other color than I would call the doc.


----------



## MamaBee413

https://thepmi.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/kool-aid_man.jpg

Just wondering when the next round is being served? :coffee:

Can't wait to see more flashing BFPs!


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> https://thepmi.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/kool-aid_man.jpg
> 
> Just wondering when the next round is being served? :coffee:
> 
> Can't wait to see more flashing BFPs!

oh my gosh, YOU crack ME up!

having a horrible night and now morning:cry:
off the the obgyn in an hour...
but definitely needed the laugh. thanks:friends:<3


----------



## MamaBee413

Jumpingo, sorry you're having a rough morning. :hugs: I am glad I could make you smile. 

I was a wreck this morning myself. My husband asked how I wanted my egg and I told him, fertilized. He didn't know whether to laugh or cry. It actually made me laugh!


----------



## jumpingo

you are full of good ones today!!:rofl:

thought i was pretty practiced at peeing in a cup, but apparently not at actual doctor's offices! total fail:dohh::haha:


----------



## Rach87

Thanks for the help ladies!

Turtle - I didnt receive my opks by mail until cd14. Super busy cd 15 couldnt test. Was due to O cd16 and thats the first day I tested. Really wanted to start testing a few days early. Boo. Hopefully I wont have to test next month.....but if I do im def starting earlier.

Mumanddad - thanks for the pics! For me temping would be a hot mess. My sleep patterns are awful. Usually get up about 2 times a night to use the potty, and in between that I generally toss and turn. The joys of lupus and fibromyalgia. I swear though with the symptoms I have daily and sleep disruption being preggers and having a newborn wont be too much of a pattern change. Lol 

Orionfox - im totally the same! Stay in bed as long as conceivably possible before having to leave the house in the morning. 

As for the shnazzy digital opks ill probably hold off on getting those for a few months, if were still without baby. Its only our 3rd month ttc so im trying to keep it as stress free as possible. Plus my hubs is a firefighter and works 24 hr shifts, so if I O on his work day theres nothing we can do about it anyways. We just dtd every day hes not working hoping some will stay in there long enough to make a babeh.

And men are too funny. While watching tv a few nights ago my dh randomly looks at me and asks "did you check your ovaries today?" Hahaha :rofl: hes too cute.


----------



## MrsB72

Rach - I am also 7 DPO with last AF Sept 24. My husband works out of town all week and we are also on 3rd month TTC.


----------



## Rach87

MrsB thats crazy! My af was sept 24th also. Were lady time twinsies! How long are your cycles normally? Im a 30 day'r. To be honest his schedule kind of takes my weakness to obsess out of the equation since I have no choice. Haha but having him gone all week would be really rough. :cry: Was he home at least when you ovulated (or think you did)?


----------



## orionfox

Lol my last af was sept 23rd so i was almost the same :)


----------



## caringo

Hi ladies :) think I ovulated today...woohoo! CD 18 w/a 14 day LP so that would put me at a 32 day cycle, pretty standard length for me. Last night I took my temp before bed and it was in the 95s!! I figured it was either a fluke or maybe a pre-O dip. This morning and afternoon I had pressure on my bladder without being able to pee, some menstrual-like cramps, and and aching deep in my pelvis and lower back. Sounds pretty promising, to me anyways :) we shall see tomorrow morning! Hope all you ladies are doing well, excited to see more BFPs soon hopefully!


----------



## Bing28

MamaBee413 said:


> Jumpingo, sorry you're having a rough morning. :hugs: I am glad I could make you smile.
> 
> I was a wreck this morning myself. My husband asked how I wanted my egg and I told him, fertilized. He didn't know whether to laugh or cry. It actually made me laugh!

:haha: :rofl: love this! Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey ladies! I'm back. Looks like I ovulated yesterday (need a couple more days of temps but I'm 99.9% sure that I did).

Caringo - looks like we are at similar points in our cycles again.

I have to say I'm so flippin chuffed, this is my 2nd cycle of ovulating this early, every cycle it just seems to get better. I have PCOS so having a regular cycle is a huge thing and to ovulate at cd 17 two cycles running is just fab!!! I've had some long cycles in the past but due to losing weight and keeping the weight off (need to lose more which I'm working on) my cycles have just got better and better.

Our bd timings have been great this cycle, I had planned to use pre-seed for all our baby dancing but it only arrived yesterday, so used it last night and made sure I laid with a pillow under my bum legs in the air every time we did it...I read a book pass the time lol so I really hope it's done the trick. Maybe number 17 is going to be my lucky number, month 17 of trying and cycle day 17 of ovulating. I'm feeling really positive and I'm telling myself this month is the month!!!!

Hope everyone is well and look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## Bing28

Hi cookie! 

I hope your doing okay! Glad to hear your cycles are getting more regular each month! :) 

FX'd you catch that eggy this month! 

Afm - I'm on CD2 today. I am intrigued as to whether AF will be longer this cycle after the vitamins I was taking last month to try and thicken my lining. Usually she only lasts for 2 days with 3-5 days of spotting afterwards, so I'm hoping she'll hang around for 2.5/3days this time! Only time will tell!

I have decided to buy a book by zita west (a leading fertility specialist in the uk) called Eat yourself pregnant. Once I've read it I'll let you know what it was like! :)

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey Bing, I'd be interested to hear about it. Fingers crossed the vitamins work for you.

I've turned my optimistic mood into a pessimistic one...I need to remember google is not my friend! I decided to google about secondary infertility and it's really depressed me. It said if you haven't conceived after a year they class you as infertile and that after 35 your fertility drops dramatically...I'm 35. I think we are going to have to have a cut off point, I'm thinking if I haven't conceived by May (when I turn 36) then we will give up. I can't go on like this, it will be a month shy of trying for 2 years and I think I need a point where I decide enough is enough. The age gap between my son and a newborn would be much bigger than I wanted and I can't go on making myself feel this bad, I think accepting that we are only going to have 1 baby would make me feel much better, it's better than constantly torturing myself. 

Also really annoyed that things are taking so long with the doctor, I had my blood tests and everything was fine and now we have to wait til December for my husband to have his SA and only once they've got the results will they refer us to a fertility specialist. I think I will call the doctors and see if anything can be done, its fine if you are younger but I'm not and time is a ticking. I really know how to make myself feel bad!!

Sorry to rant, just feel frustrated.

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi everyone! Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:

Bing- I can't believe we're no longer cycle buddies. :cry: Looks like we're off by 2 days this time.

AF is completely gone for me. It's soooo soo strange that it was only 3 days. Never in my life have a has such a short period. I'm definitely attributing it to taking Vitex. I did some more research on it yesterday and found that it shortens even normal cycles. Which would make sense. So I won't be taking that anymore.
I have a brand new unopened bottle if anyone is interested in having it mailed to them. :)

I started the femara yesterday and within 2 hours I was feeling super nauseous and queezy. I don't like it:nope:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies! 
Theres a few new names in here, so Hi to those ladies! :)

Just wanted to pop in this morning. I'm worried my DH wont be able to keep up with the :sex: when it really counts this month! He wont stop jumping me! We've dtd 4x in the last 6 days. I think I'm going to have to fend him off tonight because I'm expecting a pos OPK either Fri/Sat if this cycle is anything like my last 3. (Although it might not be anything like it after the chemical last cycle). I'm loving the :sex::sex::sex: but dont want to wear us out! 

:dust::dust:to everyone!

Is anyone testing this weekend?!


----------



## Bing28

Just read the first chapter of Eat Yourself Pregnant and it says "don't put a pillow under your bottom" after sex! Maybe that's where I'm going wrong! :haha: :rofl: 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Just read the first chapter of Eat Yourself Pregnant and it says "don't put a pillow under your bottom" after sex! Maybe that's where I'm going wrong! :haha: :rofl:
> 
> Xx

I've heard if you do that too long the lil swimmers can pool in there and not go any further, they eventually come out. :shrug:


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Ms.Bsky said:


> Testing on the ninth. Now I'm suffering from frequent urination. Wow how much can a person pee!! And my nipples feel sensitive, like the shirt I'm wearing is cutting them
> 
> :flower: bfp to all



AF came on 17-19 dpo, on CD 32. On to the 2nd month trying! 

good luck to you guys:)


----------



## jumpingo

my husband and i always joke we don't want the ones who need help figuring out where to go anyway!:haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Cookie I am also 35 trying for #2. I know how you feel thinking it is only going to get more challenging if not impossible. Last night I finished a 150 count bottle of prenatals. It kind of broke my heart to realize I still have a long road ahead of me and time is not on my side.


----------



## Bing28

Yes that kind of makes sense MnG! I've fallen asleep with a pillow under my bum before! :blush: 

Jump - yes it says the healthy ones will get to where they need to go anyway and just says to lie still for 15-20 mins afterwards instead and not to worry if any seeps out. I guess I'll be throwing away my soft cups now! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

jumpingo said:


> my husband and i always joke we don't want the ones who need help figuring out where to go anyway!:haha:

:rofl: we say the same. Sometimes we joke that its the doctor or inventer that's turning around bc they don't want us as parents lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Yes that kind of makes sense MnG! I've fallen asleep with a pillow under my bum before! :blush:
> 
> Jump - yes it says the healthy ones will get to where they need to go anyway and just says to lie still for 15-20 mins afterwards instead and not to worry if any seeps out. I guess I'll be throwing away my soft cups now! :haha:
> 
> Xx

Why??!! Soft cups keep those guys closest to the entry. The one time I used them for 8 hours there was NOTHING left in the cup so I assume they all went up, just nothing stuck. I wonder why. :shrug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- I read your post on LTTTC, I really really feel for you :hugs: I couldn't imagine having to wait and then conceiving only to be told to wait again. That's just so wrong in so many ways. I truly hope your able to go the private route. :hugs2:


----------



## jumpingo

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Yes that kind of makes sense MnG! I've fallen asleep with a pillow under my bum before! :blush:
> 
> Jump - yes it says the healthy ones will get to where they need to go anyway and just says to lie still for 15-20 mins afterwards instead and not to worry if any seeps out. I guess I'll be throwing away my soft cups now! :haha:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Why??!! Soft cups keep those guys closest to the entry. The one time I used them for 8 hours there was NOTHING left in the cup so I assume they all went up, just nothing stuck. I wonder why. :shrug:Click to expand...

me too! i slept with it in and in the morning there was nothing.:huh:


----------



## sheylee

I have been away from this site for awhile! There is so much to catch up on!!!

A lot of BFP on the front page, congrats ladies!!

Turtle, very sorry to hear about your grandmother, thinking of you

Afm, tested this morning with a faint line! Which makes me nervous!! Still 4 days before af is due, so hoping it will be darker by then. I had an early miscarriage in August with a very faint line one day after af was expected. Today's line was darker than that, so good sign? (I compared the two and took a pic - I know I'm a crazy lady for still having the old test!- I don't know how to upload to show you guys though!


----------



## MnGmakes3

jumpingo said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Yes that kind of makes sense MnG! I've fallen asleep with a pillow under my bum before! :blush:
> 
> Jump - yes it says the healthy ones will get to where they need to go anyway and just says to lie still for 15-20 mins afterwards instead and not to worry if any seeps out. I guess I'll be throwing away my soft cups now! :haha:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Why??!! Soft cups keep those guys closest to the entry. The one time I used them for 8 hours there was NOTHING left in the cup so I assume they all went up, just nothing stuck. I wonder why. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> me too! i slept with it in and in the morning there was nothing.:huh:Click to expand...

If only it actually worked!! ](*,)


----------



## jumpingo

MnGmakes3 said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> me too! i slept with it in and in the morning there was nothing.:huh:
> 
> If only it actually worked!! ](*,)Click to expand...

i know, right?:gun:


----------



## MnGmakes3

sheylee said:


> I have been away from this site for awhile! There is so much to catch up on!!!
> 
> A lot of BFP on the front page, congrats ladies!!
> 
> Turtle, very sorry to hear about your grandmother, thinking of you
> 
> Afm, tested this morning with a faint line! Which makes me nervous!! Still 4 days before af is due, so hoping it will be darker by then. I had an early miscarriage in August with a very faint line one day after af was expected. Today's line was darker than that, so good sign? (I compared the two and took a pic - I know I'm a crazy lady for still having the old test!- I don't know how to upload to show you guys though!

FX'd for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## sheylee

Thank mng! I'll try and figure out how to upload the pic of both tests and see what you all think!


----------



## Leti

1 DPO for me... at least I think so. I started temping this cycle, and I not sure if I know what I'm doing. I'm suppose to take the temp at 8:00 and I keep waking up earlier thinking I might miss it. One day I even dreamed I had taken the temp already and went back to bed and woke up at 7:30 thinking I was late for work and jumped out of bed.... I'm not sure temping will work for me, but I'll give it a try.

As confident that I was last cycle, I'm the opposite this one. I only had the chance to bd once on my fertile window. So lets see how that goes.

I always put a pillow in my back afterwards, I did it this cycle, I guess that is whats keeping us from conceiving!!!!!. I guess for us the doctors, the inverters and even the unemployed turn back..!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sheylee - I think a faint line at this point sounds pretty positive. Completely understand your worry after a mc. I had a miscarriage before I had my son and I was a paranoid wreck when I fell pregnant again...so much so when the test went positive I threw it on the floor and ran away from it because I thought I can't deal with this again...I find it funny when I look back, like running from a pregnancy test was going to change anything lol. One mc doesn't mean anything, all was well with me a second time round and I'm sure it will be with you too. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Leti - we can be cycle buddies, I'm 1 dpo aswell. Also wake up too early worrying that I'll miss taking my temp and I also dreamt I'd already done it so ended up waking up confused. I'm usually alot more relaxed about taking my temp so I dont know whats with me this cycle. Only takes the once to fall pregnant so you still have every chance, when I fell with my son me and my hubby only did it once in about 3 weeks as I hadn't been feeling well. That once did the trick!! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on the line Sheyle, I will keep my fingers crossed that its a sticky one for you this time! :)


----------



## orionfox

Boy up until now i havent been feeling any signs. Woke up this morning with a very sore lower back. Dh and i bd'd last night for the first time since our bd marathon and it just didnt feel the same. I also normally fall fast asleep right after, but just couldnt get a proper sleep last night. Needless to say going to work with bags under my eyes and a sore back is not going to be fun. I also couldnt put much pressure on my abdomin last night. If i still feel this way when i get home tonight, i think i just may use my last frer and see. Praying these are the right good signs. Wishing i could go back to bed though :(


----------



## Leti

Thank you Cookie1979, that is reassuring. I was born in 1979 also, so we are really really cycle buddies.:happydance: Dif is this is my #1 so a lot of pressure for me.


----------



## CarlyP

Hello I will be testing on the 28th, good luck everyone :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

CarlyP said:


> Hello I will be testing on the 28th, good luck everyone :)

Welcome Carly! good luck!! :wave:


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey CarlyP - looks like our little ones are a similar age, my son is 4 in November.

Leti - how long have you been trying? We're on our 17th month, thinking its about time now. Didn't have to try to conceive my son, and really thought number 2 would be easy, but I was very very wrong.

orionfox - hopefully its a sign of a bfp to come.

x


----------



## Turtle0630

Carly, welcome and good luck! I'll get you added. :) 

Eclaire, so sorry that the :witch: got you! The same thing happened to me last cycle, where she arrived on a day where my temps were really high. In fact, it was the day that it had skyrocketed up and given me false hope! I think that's part of the reason that I'm not temping this cycle. It kind of pissed me off last cycle. :haha:

So many of you lovely ladies are cracking me up! I was going to mention certain things, but then you guys just kept saying more and more funny things before I could! I love this thread so much! 

Bing, I'm excited to hear more about that book, you'll have to let us know how it is! I also read your LTTTC post, and my heart is also hurting for you. :( I'm so sorry that you have to go through all of this. I have everything that I can possibly cross, crossed, that you'll get your bfp long before you have to start any ivf treatments. :hugs:

Cookie, that really sucks that they're making you wait so long! I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. :hugs: I really hope you get your bfp long before your May cutoff! If god forbid you don't, will you continue to just ntnp, or just stop completely?

Kozmik, that's too funny about your DH! Good thinking on not wanting to wear yourselves out before you really need it to happen! :)

Sheylee, thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it. :) And big congrats on your second line!!!! YAY!!! I so hope this is a sticky bean for you this time around! Sounds like all good signs so far! Please keep us posted, we're pulling for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Orion, those sound like great signs, good luck!! How many dpo are you again? Sorry, I'm having a hard time keeping that straight for everyone! :)

Welcome to the tww to everyone who just got there! I'm sending happy and good thoughts your way! :)

Afm, I'm not on cd9. The last 2 cycles I O'd on cd13 so if it follows that route it will be Monday for us. I've given up temping this cycle and I don't think I'm going to do the opk's either. We dtd on Tuesday, so I think I'll just aim for tonight, Saturday and Monday. I can always feel when I O so if I haven't felt it by Monday then we'll continue on, if so then we can just go back to whenever organically works. :) My heart just isn't in it too much this cycle, and I just don't feel like pulling out the big guns. Of course I'm still trying...just without the excitement or optimism that I normally have.


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck for this cycle Turtle, sometimes its better to take away the pressure of opks etc, I have stopped using them although still temp as my cycles do usually vary. Can you put me down as testing on he 30th please? I dont know, maybe will ntnp for a while, I dont know...I guess I'll see how I feel when we get there. Also it will depend on when we see a fertility specialist. xx


----------



## orionfox

Cookie- i sure hope so. Im not getting my hopes up too much at this point as ive had "signs" before and that witch always showed up. Never had signs before ttc. But lets hope she stays away as of tues.

Turtle- im 11dpo as of today.


----------



## Leti

Cookie1979, We've been trying for a little over 2 yrs. With 2 chemical in between and a cycle break here and there. Yeah is about time for us too.....


----------



## Leti

Turtle, when you have a chance please put me down for oct 28th, lets Pretend I'm waiting that long!


----------



## Turtle0630

Leti and Cookie, I've got your dates added! FX for you both! :)


----------



## mumanddad

Rach87 said:


> Thanks for the help ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Mumanddad - thanks for the pics! For me temping would be a hot mess. My sleep patterns are awful. Usually get up about 2 times a night to use the potty, and in between that I generally toss and turn. The joys of lupus and fibromyalgia. I swear though with the symptoms I have daily and sleep disruption being preggers and having a newborn wont be too much of a pattern change. Lol
> 
> Hmm I wonder if this is why my temps are a bit crazy and low sometimes I drank 2 pints of water during the night and I toss and turn sooooooooooo much it's unreal haha x


----------



## mumanddad

Sheylee I have my fingers tightly crossed that your lines keep getting darker  xx

Orion I hope this is your bfp xx

I am so tired this evening :( I think af is on its way for definite. Spots, cramps, sore boobs on and off and tiredness is my signs for af coming :( 

I keep getting some Sharp stabbing pains on the right side, and I am starving all the time atm 

I hate symptom spotting haha


----------



## sheylee

Thanks ladies!! 

Cookie, I know what you mean about tossing the test. I am paranoid the line will get lighter. My mc in august was my second. Both after a completely normal pregnancy. First time was right after my daughter was born, 5 years ago now


----------



## Eclaire

my daughter just took my thermometer and put it in my shoe. MUST SANITIZE before going to bed tonight.


----------



## Lanfear333

Leti said:


> Thank you Cookie1979, that is reassuring. I was born in 1979 also, so we are really really cycle buddies.:happydance: Dif is this is my #1 so a lot of pressure for me.

Also born in 1979 and I believe I'm 2dpo.

I also have a baking business and specialize in cookies :D


----------



## MomOfAPrince

Ive been stalking many posts on here during my TWW, it was sooo hard not to obsess and post anything but I made it through the 2ww!

Today I am 14 dpo, didnt decide to test until today with FMU. 

I "knew" I was pregnant about 4/5 dpo, just had a feeling. I felt similar to my first pregnancy. 

Ive been tracking symptoms since 1dpo. 

Anyways I got my BFP this morning with CB test. 

Read "Pregnant 2-3" which means Im about 4/5 weeks along. 

Good luck to everyone & i hope there are many more BFP to come!


----------



## sheylee

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Leti

Lanfear333 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Cookie1979, that is reassuring. I was born in 1979 also, so we are really really cycle buddies.:happydance: Dif is this is my #1 so a lot of pressure for me.
> 
> Also born in 1979 and I believe I'm 2dpo.
> 
> I also have a baking business and specialize in cookies :DClick to expand...

Nice! maybe we can soon all join the club "35 and pregnant" :happydance:


----------



## MamaBee413

Born in '79 too!

Congrats on those BFP's...I knew that next round was coming soon!!


----------



## Cookie1979

All the best people were born in 1979 :)

Momofaprince - congratulations x


----------



## mumanddad

MomOfAPrince said:


> Ive been stalking many posts on here during my TWW, it was sooo hard not to obsess and post anything but I made it through the 2ww!
> 
> Today I am 14 dpo, didnt decide to test until today with FMU.
> 
> I "knew" I was pregnant about 4/5 dpo, just had a feeling. I felt similar to my first pregnancy.
> 
> Ive been tracking symptoms since 1dpo.
> 
> Anyways I got my BFP this morning with CB test.
> 
> Read "Pregnant 2-3" which means Im about 4/5 weeks along.
> 
> Good luck to everyone & i hope there are many more BFP to come!

Congratulations x


----------



## NoRi2014

You ladies crack me up! :happydance:I really enjoy reading all your posts, they make me smile even after a rough day. :hugs:

We are heading out for vacation 2mrw so I wanted to wish everyone good luck if you are still waiting to test. I am 6 dpo today and feeling the same as every other month, hoping each twinge is something, but second guessing it so I don't get my hopes up only to be let down! We should know about halfway through the week if I am indeed pregnant or not...I will check in with everyone once we get home.:flower:

Hope everyone has a great weekend and hoping for lots of bfps:winkwink:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Cookie1979 said:


> All the best people were born in 1979 :)

All the cool people were born in 81 ;)


----------



## MamaBee413

The most awesome people are part of this thread regardless of what year they entered this world ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh I realize that. Was just adding to the joke :)


Any one have fun weekend plans??


----------



## orionfox

The only exciting things i will be doing this weekend is practicing with my competitive swim team and going to get hubby and i new phones. Thats about as exciting as it gets lol.


----------



## jumpingo

flying to the states!:plane::plane:

seeing my husband's friends and family for 5 days and then spending 5 with my parents, grandparents and younger brother and his fiancee. 

i met my husband's mom, older sister and younger brother at our wedding (yeah...:shock:) but haven't met anyone else, so it'll be a lot of "yep, i got married. and this is my wife" and "nice to meet you" stuff.:haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Baby shower on Saturday then take hubby to the airport on Sunday for another 5 day work trip. At least he will be home in time to start the bd this month.


----------



## sheylee

Trying to upload a pic. Hope it worked!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sheylee

First pic... One day after expected af, resulted in chemical/mc
Second pic... Four days before expected af from this morning


What do you guys think?


----------



## jumpingo

sheylee said:


> First pic... One day after expected af, resulted in chemical/mc
> Second pic... Four days before expected af from this morning
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?

i think it's better not to compare - every pregnancy is different and, if it were me, i would drive myself crazy wondering if this or that different thing meant something or didn't or was bad, or whatever. 

that test from this morning is definitely positive. go with that! congrats!!:yipee:


----------



## Turtle0630

MamaBee413 said:


> The most awesome people are part of this thread regardless of what year they entered this world ;)

Well I was going to agree with MnG's '81 comment but then I read this. So I'll agree with both. ;)


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, Momofaprince!!! And Sheylee, I totally see that!!! Yay!!! Congrats to you too, I really hope this one sticks!


----------



## sheylee

jumpingo said:


> sheylee said:
> 
> 
> First pic... One day after expected af, resulted in chemical/mc
> Second pic... Four days before expected af from this morning
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> i think it's better not to compare - every pregnancy is different and, if it were me, i would drive myself crazy wondering if this or that different thing meant something or didn't or was bad, or whatever.
> 
> that test from this morning is definitely positive. go with that! congrats!!:yipee:Click to expand...

You're right, I shouldn't compare... I've been driving myself crazy all day. I'll test again in a few days and see if the line gets any darker!


----------



## Turtle0630

Jump, hope your you have a safe flight to the States, and that it goes smoothly meeting DH's friend and family! Where are you headed to in the States? :)

Nori, I hope your have a great vacation, and that you have an even happier one by getting your bfp while you're gone!

Orion, good luck with your competition! I absolutely love swimming and my grandparents lived on a lake so I pretty much grew up swimming. I was on a swim team a few different times in my life. I'm a strong swimmer but not super fast so not the best competitor. But I sure do love it!!!

Eclaire, I hope the baby shower is fun! And I'm glad to hear DH well be back in time for your fertile window. :)

We're babysitting my niece and nephews on Saturday night, and celebrating my mom's birthday on Sunday (her birthday is tomorrow). Other than that, we'll probably need to work on making our Halloween costumes for a party the following weekend and that's about it! I think we could both deal with a more relaxed weekend, so I'll take it.


----------



## Turtle0630

Sheylee, I do agree with Jump, but for what it's worth, I do think today's test is a little darker than last time. :)


----------



## jumpingo

Turtle0630 said:


> Jump, hope your you have a safe flight to the States, and that it goes smoothly meeting DH's friend and family! Where are you headed to in the States? :)
> 
> We're babysitting my niece and nephews on Saturday night, and celebrating my mom's birthday on Sunday (her birthday is tomorrow). Other than that, well probably need to work on making our Halloween costumes for a party the following weekend and that's about it! I think we could both deal with a mute relaxed weekend, so I'll take it.

seattle for my husband's side and then down to portland to see mine. my younger brother just moved there this summer, so my parents and grandparents are flying in from ohio. my old brother and his wife live in cleveland, but they can't make it. FINALLY a family gathering where *i'm* not the one missing:mrgreen: 

what are you gonna be for halloween??


----------



## orionfox

Thanks turtle...we have a competition nov 9th and the 16th. So its tough practices for hubby and i.


----------



## peachcheeks

This thread reached page 100! woo hoo! Congrats on the BFP's!


----------



## mumanddad

Yay I can see it sheylee, it's already a good strong line


----------



## drjo718

Starting to think I may not get to test this month. :( I'm CD21 today and I don't think I ovulated with the clomid. The opk was almost as dark as the control line on day 14 and almost day 13. I only test once a day. Maybe I missed the surge? I have my progesterone drawn in 5 hours so I guess that'll tell me for sure.


----------



## Bing28

Congrats on the BFP's! I hope you both have a H&H 9 months! 

Thanks for asking MnG! On Saturday we're driving back to where we both grew up to see family. It's my nephews 2nd birthday so my sister is having a little family get together. It will be nice seeing all the family as it's been a long time since everyone last got together. Then on Sunday I'll be busy in the kitchen. I am baking our Christmas cake ready to soak in alcohol over the next couple of months! :) And we also had a bumper crop of chillis this year so need to make some chilli jam with them all before they go off. And we've ran out of chutney so need to make another batch of that too! What are you up to over the weekend?

Also an update from me which may be tmi - I'm on CD3 and AF is still here! :) :) :) I know it's a strange think to be happy about but usually the last half on CD2 she is pretty much non existence and I can get away with changing tampons every 6-8 hours and even then they are only half or a quarter full. Also usually overnight between CD2 and CD3 I only have the smallest amount of brown blood on the tampon in the morning so then I stop using them and just use panty liners for any spotting. Anyway, yesterday (CD2) I was still changing tampons every 4-5 hours all day and they were full or very nearly full. And overnight the tampon this morning was half full with red blood and I've still had to put a tampon in this morning! I feel so happy. I know I will never know if my lining was too thin as I had my scan after I started taking vitamins to thicken it. But it looks like the vitamins definitely worked as AF is definitely heavier and longer this cycle! :) and I keep thinking, if my lining was normal at 7mm just before ovulation (I was told normal thickness is 6mm to 9mm before ovulation) and that was AFTER taking vitamins to thicken it, what would it have been before without the vitamins!?!? I have always thought that a thin lining has been our problem and prevented implantation so now I really believe things may start to happen for us! :dance: :dance: I couldn't be happier! 

If anyone is interested in what I took it was: 

 Drank 1 glass of pomegranate juice from CD1 until ovulation each morning
 Drank 2-3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea from CD1 until ovulation
 Vitamin E supplement daily with breakfast or lunch
 B-Vitamins complex daily with breakfast or lunch
 Pre-Natal daily with evening meal

Oh and my best friend told me she had a premonition that I will get pregnant around Christmas! I know that sounds weird. Honestly she is not a physic or anything. She is just a normal person. :haha: FX'd it comes true!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hello ladies, hope you are all well.

Looks like some of you have nice plans for the weekend!! 

Sheylee - I think the fact that the line is showing 4 days before af is a good thing, I know you are going to be paranoid but try and think positive (hard I know). Give it a couple of days and test again, takes 48 hours for hcg to double so try and wait. xx

AFM - Well my weekend starts at 1pm as I finish work and pick my son up from Pre-school, we are off to meet my friend for a cuppa...she's going through a bad time as her mum has been diagnosed with a terminal brain tumour...I unfortunately know what its like as my mum had terminal ovarian cancer. She also lost her brother to cancer at the age of 25, so it's all very very horrible. Tonight I have a party to go to, and tomorrow I'm meeting a friend and her little boy, he is the same age as my son, Sunday is hopefully going to be a quiet day.

My temp didn't rise this morning, its still up but it's not risen from yesterdays, I've looked at some charts and saw plenty that went down at 2 dpo and then went back up, I usually have a temp drop at 3 dpo, so maybe it's happening at 2 dpo this time. I feel pretty confident that I did ovulate so hopefully my temp will keep rising.

xx


----------



## caringo

I forget the names, but congratulations to those that got BFPs!!

Cookie - I hope you ovulated!! I'm trying to decide if I ovulated too...my chart is confusing me and I'm not sure how accurate my temps are as it's been quite cold the last few nights and I may have been sleeping with my mouth open. Also, I had an abundance of whitish, I think sticky CM yesterday, which I don't think is normal for me until after O...but I'm not sure. Ahh! Hate this! Not sure how good my chance is anyways, though, as we've barely BD'd :nope: But we'll try to get another session in today in case O is yet to come.

Bing, congrats on your lining getting thicker!! That's great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats to all those BFPs. I hope you have sticky beans.

Got my cross hairs this morning and am officially in the tww. Later O this month has pushed my testing date back to the 28th.

I have week on/week off custody of my son with my ex, and he comes back tonight for the week. :happydance: Tonight is our weekly bowling league, and I'm hoping for a weekend of football and family activities.

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## orionfox

drjo718 said:


> Starting to think I may not get to test this month. :( I'm CD21 today and I don't think I ovulated with the clomid. The opk was almost as dark as the control line on day 14 and almost day 13. I only test once a day. Maybe I missed the surge? I have my progesterone drawn in 5 hours so I guess that'll tell me for sure.

You very well could have :( most people new to opks or havent used them much dont realise the line doesnt have to be exactly as dark or darker to count as a positive. It just has to be close enough. I missed the surge too when i used those ones. Now i just stick to digital just to be sure.


----------



## jumpingo

Cookie1979 said:


> My temp didn't rise this morning, its still up but it's not risen from yesterdays, I've looked at some charts and saw plenty that went down at 2 dpo and then went back up, I usually have a temp drop at 3 dpo, so maybe it's happening at 2 dpo this time. I feel pretty confident that I did ovulate so hopefully my temp will keep rising.
> 
> xx

your last 2 temps are as high as my highest post-O temps, so temp range wise, seems entirely possible that you did. comparing to your chart from last month, it would make sense that your coverline is at 36.47 again, too.

if you get one more temp around the same as the last 2, i'm guessing FF will give you crosshairs. definitely on the FAM setting, probably on Advanced too, since your CM lines up with ovulation being on CD17.

hopefully that's a good thing??:flower:


----------



## Turtle0630

Jump, that's great! I'm really excited for you to be able to make that trip, I bet it will be nice for you to be back "home" for a little while, and to see everyone! :) I'm going as a pinata for Halloween (I need to get stuff this weekend to make the costume) and DH is going to wear and sombrero, poncho and blindfold while carrying a stick around. So basically, be the person hitting the pinata. :) 

Orion, sorry! I misread that and thought your competition was this weekend. Good luck with the practicing!

Drjo, it's very possible that you did miss the surge with only testing once a day. Are you temping too? I would guess that you ovulated not long after one of those "nearly" positive opk's, and that you just missed the full surge. So I would guess you're probably good! :)

Bing, that's great on your lining seems to be thickening up! Yay! I really hope that brings you good news soon! :) And sounds like you have a fun weekend ahead of you!

Cookie, sounds like you have a nice weekend planned too! So sorry to hear about what your friend is going through. :( I'm sure that's really tough, and I'm sure it helps her a lot to have such a good friend in you to help her through it. :hugs:

Lanfear, welcome to the tww! FX for you! And yay for getting your little guy back this weekend! I bet you can't wait! :) I love bowling, I've been in a league off and on a few times over the years. I have such a fun time with it! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Has anyone here had any experience with Femara and Ovidrel with TI???? I posted on the LTTTC board but no one a responded... anyone??? Beuller? :p


----------



## disney516

Hi Everyone, I have been stalking this thread for a few days. I am 27 (almost 28) and my husband is 28 (almost 29) we have been married for just over 3 years. I was on BC for about 6/7 years and we decided to start trying so I came off in December of 2013. We started trying right away without realizing how irregular my cycles were going to be and we just haven't been able to hit the right time until recently. I wasn't temping or using OPK's or anything until recently when I realized that getting pregnant is NOT that "easy"!!! 
My cycles were running every 40-50 days but then this summer I had an 88 day long cycle. Now it seems like they are starting to regulate again (I hope), last period was 40+days. (still not normal but MUCH better than 88!!). I used OPK's last month with NO luck even though we tried right when the OPK said to. I got over that and told myself I wasn't going to obsess about it and I wasn't even going to use the OPK's anymore (too much pressure). But I folded and this month I used them again and tried about 1 week prior (not knowing my O was coming a week later) and then we also tried the day it said I had a high (not peak unfortunately) day. 
Unfortunately since I'm so irregular I don't know when I should really be testing? I never got a peak fertility this month only a few days of high. I don't know if I really trust these OPK's anymore?!? I don't know much about temping though! Maybe I should just stop focusing on it and it will happen (MUCH easier said that done but I wish I could)!! 
Last month they found on a CT scan for my abdomen that I had 2 cysts in each ovary. I followed up with an U/S and my OB said they were probably found "by accident" and that everyone at some point in their cycle has a cyst. She said she was not worried at all and it was SO small and completely normal. She told me to keep trying to get pregnant and not worry about them since they already looked so small and had shrunk already from the CT scan size. 

So sorry for the LONGGGG intro! Thank you for reading! I have been having some cramping and mild low back pain for the past few days. Last Tuesday was the last day we tried so I don't know what that puts me at for testing day? I unfortunately broke down and tested today due to being excited about the cramping thinking maybe it was implantation but it was a BFN :( 

This seems like a great group though, I'd love to join for support!


----------



## MeganS0326

MnGmakes3 said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with Femara and Ovidrel with TI???? I posted on the LTTTC board but no one a responded... anyone??? Beuller? :p

I did an IUI cycle with Femara and ovidrel. It wasn't successful but I got preggers the following cycle. Unfortunately that ended in mc. But the cycle after that got pregnant with DS. I like to think the meds kick started my body into getting pregnant. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

jumpingo said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> https://thepmi.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/kool-aid_man.jpg
> 
> Just wondering when the next round is being served? :coffee:
> 
> Can't wait to see more flashing BFPs!
> 
> oh my gosh, YOU crack ME up!
> 
> having a horrible night and now morning:cry:
> off the the obgyn in an hour...
> but definitely needed the laugh. thanks:friends:<3Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Love this! :rofl:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday! We made it through the week! :happydance:

Welcome Back Cookie!

Welcome Carly & Disney! GL this cycle.

Congrats to Momofprince & Sheylee! It looks like we have the Kool Aid flowing again!

Caringo~I so hope you ovulated. I know its always stressful leading up to O for you. GL this cycle.

Orion & Mum~I hope your symptoms turn into a BFP! GL ladies! I am really pulling for you!

Turtle~I am sorry that you are not up to the big guns this cycle. You have been through a lot in a short amount of time. Give yourself some time to heal and process what just happened. Sending you a big hug.

Jump~Have a great trip! Vacations are always so fun.

Bing! Yeah the vitamins are working! I hope your friend is right and we can celebrate together in December, which is when my next IUI is tentatively scheduled.

MnG~GL on femara and the trigger shot! My friend got preggers with her first 2 boys on femara. If you google Femara and Ovidrel with TI the fifth link down will take you to a thread with a few ladies talking about it in 2013. Hope this helps give you some good vibes. GL seducing your guy 2 days in a row for TI. I am confident that you will channel your inner Beyoncé and go surf boarding. LOL! :haha:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

AFM, its been a whirlwind of a week. We went to see the RE this week and I decided to take a cycle off to let my body rest. My immune system had taken a hit and my body was just screaming no.:brat: I am sooo happy that I listened to my body, because hubby spent 2 days in the hospital this week due to an infection and needed surgery. He is so sore from surgery that he will not be able to produce his swimmers even if he wanted to. So if we would have moved forward with another round of meds, it would have been a waste of time and energy. The good news is he was discharged this morning and is on the mend. I am a little disappointed that we cant try this month, but I am more thankful that he is healthy and it wasnt serious.

Baby dust to all! OXOX


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnG~I ventured over to the LTTC/secondary infertility side of the site and found J_Girl who just got pregnant after 8 or 9 rounds of Femara. She started the post &#8220;No ovulation with Femara??&#8221; and her last post was today.


----------



## crystlmcd

Yoga - so glad that your hubby is on the mend. I hope you get some good rest during your break and hopefully your BFP will come soon after you're back at it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome Disney and Carly!!

Congrats to the 2 bfps! Wishing you happy and healthy 9! 

Orion and mum- symptoms sound great! I hope they lead to good news!!

Bing- you know I'm rooting for you girl!!



Yoga_Girl said:


> MnG~I ventured over to the LTTC/secondary infertility side of the site and found J_Girl who just got pregnant after 8 or 9 rounds of Femara. She started the post &#8220;No ovulation with Femara??&#8221; and her last post was today.

Thanks Yoga for doing all that research! Hopefully it doesn't take more then a cycle or 2. I know I definitely O so if it didn't happen by 2 or 3 we MIGHT move to IUI, depending on insurance. It's a lot to think about.


----------



## drjo718

orionfox said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Starting to think I may not get to test this month. :( I'm CD21 today and I don't think I ovulated with the clomid. The opk was almost as dark as the control line on day 14 and almost day 13. I only test once a day. Maybe I missed the surge? I have my progesterone drawn in 5 hours so I guess that'll tell me for sure.
> 
> You very well could have :( most people new to opks or havent used them much dont realise the line doesnt have to be exactly as dark or darker to count as a positive. It just has to be close enough. I missed the surge too when i used those ones. Now i just stick to digital just to be sure.Click to expand...

Thanks orion and turtle. I've been using opks since april, and I've caught the surge the two times I've ovulated, with the test line being as dark as the control. I just switched brands though, so I'm not sure what to expect. I took pics of them each day this time, so I can reference the darkness if the blood work shows I did indeed ovulate. I'm trying to stick with ic tests instead of digital bc I have to test many days due to very irirregular cycles. Last cycle I had to test 57 days before I ovulated, so you can imagine how expensive digital would be.


----------



## Turtle0630

disney516 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been stalking this thread for a few days. I am 27 (almost 28) and my husband is 28 (almost 29) we have been married for just over 3 years. I was on BC for about 6/7 years and we decided to start trying so I came off in December of 2013. We started trying right away without realizing how irregular my cycles were going to be and we just haven't been able to hit the right time until recently. I wasn't temping or using OPK's or anything until recently when I realized that getting pregnant is NOT that "easy"!!!
> My cycles were running every 40-50 days but then this summer I had an 88 day long cycle. Now it seems like they are starting to regulate again (I hope), last period was 40+days. (still not normal but MUCH better than 88!!). I used OPK's last month with NO luck even though we tried right when the OPK said to. I got over that and told myself I wasn't going to obsess about it and I wasn't even going to use the OPK's anymore (too much pressure). But I folded and this month I used them again and tried about 1 week prior (not knowing my O was coming a week later) and then we also tried the day it said I had a high (not peak unfortunately) day.
> Unfortunately since I'm so irregular I don't know when I should really be testing? I never got a peak fertility this month only a few days of high. I don't know if I really trust these OPK's anymore?!? I don't know much about temping though! Maybe I should just stop focusing on it and it will happen (MUCH easier said that done but I wish I could)!!
> Last month they found on a CT scan for my abdomen that I had 2 cysts in each ovary. I followed up with an U/S and my OB said they were probably found "by accident" and that everyone at some point in their cycle has a cyst. She said she was not worried at all and it was SO small and completely normal. She told me to keep trying to get pregnant and not worry about them since they already looked so small and had shrunk already from the CT scan size.
> 
> So sorry for the LONGGGG intro! Thank you for reading! I have been having some cramping and mild low back pain for the past few days. Last Tuesday was the last day we tried so I don't know what that puts me at for testing day? I unfortunately broke down and tested today due to being excited about the cramping thinking maybe it was implantation but it was a BFN :(
> 
> This seems like a great group though, I'd love to join for support!

Welcome!!! :hi: good luck, I really hope you catch the eggie this month! The thing with Oing and testing is that even with super long and/irregular cycles, you should still only have on average a 12-16 day lp (time between O and AF arriving). So if you have an 88 day cycle, chances are good that you didn't O until cd72-76, roughly. Of course that can vary, but that's an average lp. So once you know that you O, you can kind of gauge your testing day around that. Temping can definitely help you tell if you've O'd or not. Hope that helps, at least a little! Good luck!!! I have my FX for you! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Can anyone help me with deciphering cm?. I know what it is like during ovulation it is exactly like egg whites for me. But I don't know what any other cm means. I should know by now but I don't lol. Any way right now it is really watery but creamy if that makes sense. Sorry tmi


----------



## babysquash

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/organicdesigns/Personal%20Stuff/689D2C5E-ED08-494B-896A-954D73A13D61.jpg

I can't tell if this is a positive or not! I see a line under the fold but that doesn't seem like it's in the right place. Help!


----------



## orionfox

babysquash said:


> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/organicdesigns/Personal%20Stuff/689D2C5E-ED08-494B-896A-954D73A13D61.jpg
> 
> I can't tell if this is a positive or not! I see a line under the fold but that doesn't seem like it's in the right place. Help!

No the line would be a lot closer to the control line. Google images of positive pregnancy tests and you will get the idea of where the test line would show up. Then you know what to look for :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Congrats to BFPs!!

Good luck to those just ovulating. 

AFM
7DPO Today and no symptoms yet. :(


----------



## babysquash

orionfox said:


> babysquash said:
> 
> 
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/organicdesigns/Personal%20Stuff/689D2C5E-ED08-494B-896A-954D73A13D61.jpg
> 
> I can't tell if this is a positive or not! I see a line under the fold but that doesn't seem like it's in the right place. Help!
> 
> No the line would be a lot closer to the control line. Google images of positive pregnancy tests and you will get the idea of where the test line would show up. Then you know what to look for :)Click to expand...

Thank you orionfox! I feel like such a noob with these strips. :D


----------



## sheylee

I tested again this morning. Line is still there two days later, but not any darker, looks about the same to me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MnGmakes3

EmilieBrianne said:


> Can anyone help me with deciphering cm?. I know what it is like during ovulation it is exactly like egg whites for me. But I don't know what any other cm means. I should know by now but I don't lol. Any way right now it is really watery but creamy if that makes sense. Sorry tmi

I can't speak for anyone else but I normally get a few days of creamy, yellow cm after AF and then before AF. Sometimes it looks snotty..sometimes like pure white lotion...sometimes its a little sticky.. Either way for me its completely normal and I know impending AF is coming every month.
HTH! :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

crystlmcd said:


> Yoga - so glad that your hubby is on the mend. I hope you get some good rest during your break and hopefully your BFP will come soon after you're back at it.

Thank you Crys! How are you doing? I have not seen you post in awhile. I hope you are doing well and getting some bding in. :winkwink:


----------



## caringo

Emilie - generally speaking, watery, clear CM is seen as quite fertile like EWCM. Creamy CM is less fertile and, for me, usually starts after I ovulate, and then it becomes sticky, and dries up. (if you're trying to tell how fertile your CM is, think of it this way... How easily could those little swimmers get through it?? Watery and EWCM allow them to travel much easier than sticky or even creamy.) One early sign many women see in pregnancy is an abundance of creamy CM when otherwise they should be dry...also, like MnG said, it's common to get increased CM before and after AF. Hope any of that helps :flower:

Sooo apparently I am 4dpo?? According to FF anyways... I'm not sure if I can trust it though, although it does line up with the physical symptoms I was getting. So, I guess I'll test the 25th (11dpo, doubt I can wait longer than that!) who else was testing on the 25th??


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Welcome Disney and Carly!!
> 
> Congrats to the 2 bfps! Wishing you happy and healthy 9!
> 
> Orion and mum- symptoms sound great! I hope they lead to good news!!
> 
> Bing- you know I'm rooting for you girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yoga_Girl said:
> 
> 
> MnG~I ventured over to the LTTC/secondary infertility side of the site and found J_Girl who just got pregnant after 8 or 9 rounds of Femara. She started the post No ovulation with Femara?? and her last post was today.
> 
> Thanks Yoga for doing all that research! Hopefully it doesn't take more then a cycle or 2. I know I definitely O so if it didn't happen by 2 or 3 we MIGHT move to IUI, depending on insurance. It's a lot to think about.Click to expand...

MnG~I wish I would have found a better success story for you. I have everything crossed that it happens for you this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Hey ladies! Glad to see some more BFPs! 

Not as good as a bfp but my period finally came after 7 weeks! Yay! Hoping my cycle is now perfectly normal. It knowing me it may take a few. Anyhow, glad never thought is be so glad to see af!


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm not yoda, I just post from my phone and it's hard to type and catch the crazy auto correct lol. This one was so funny I just decided to leave it, hope it will help someone crack a smile!! :) :) :)


----------



## crystlmcd

Yoga_Girl said:


> crystlmcd said:
> 
> 
> Yoga - so glad that your hubby is on the mend. I hope you get some good rest during your break and hopefully your BFP will come soon after you're back at it.
> 
> Thank you Crys! How are you doing? I have not seen you post in awhile. I hope you are doing well and getting some bding in. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well, I think I O'd yesterday but my temp didn't go up much this morning. Unfortunately hubby was not up to BD last night but I'm going to try and get him in the mood this morning. We had quite a marathon this week so I think we are ok even with no BD yesterday. So now I'm just waiting to see if my temps will keep going up to confirm O. I've been very impatient lately!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sitting here crying, my friend who didn't want another baby and whose son is a similar age to my son came round and told me she is pregnant. They weren't trying and it obviously just happened. So upset, my husband says we should be happy for them and I'm sure I will be eventually but right now I just feel sad. 17 months we've been trying, 17 months of nothing happening and she waltzes in with the one thing I want and the one thing she told me she didn't want. Just hurts right now, out of my postnatal group and friends with kids I'm the only one with one baby. I read online an article about how infertility in those trying for a second is ignored because people think we shouldn't feel pain etc because we have a child but I still feel bad and I still hurt. Just makes it harder for me to accept that we aren't going to have another when I'm surrounded by people who have so easily had their second. 

Sorry just need to rant my husband is getting defensive and thinks I'm blaming him but I'm not, I'm just upset and want to be allowed to be upset. I'm sorry if my reaction makes me a bad person but I can't help that. 

Sorry will catch up on posts when I'm in a better frame of mind. 

Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Cookie you have every reason to be hurt and upset by this. Most of us have experienced similar feelings. Feel free to rant anytime, we are all here to help.

I am sorry if you already posted this but I can't recall, do you temp or use opk? The reason I ask is that many women experience unreliable cycles after childbirth. If I hadn't been temping and using opks I would have assumed my cycles were fairly regular, when in fact my lp has been too short to sustain implantation. Thanks to advice from the women here I got some vitamins which have finally put my lp to a point where I could possibly become pregnant. Don't give up hope, baby two could be right around the corner.


----------



## Cookie1979

Thank you Eclaire - I think my husband just made me feel like I shouldn't feel bad and should be happy for them, but I don't think he meant it like that. He's hurt too, and its made worse by the fact that I'm so upset. 

Yes I chart my temp, I no longer use opks as I don't need them...know my body well now. I've also had blood tests and I'm ovulating and hormones etc are normal. My cycles are getting better and better, this one and the one before I ovulated CD 17 which is earlier than even when I conceived my son (I have PCOS so cycles have been long in the past).

I hope it happens, I really do. Just left us both feeling bad, my husband says he feels useless. I just need his support and to feel like we are in this together and I don't want to be made to feel like I shouldn't be upset. Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Need advice, I'm either 1DPO or 2DPO, I dont temp as it's never been right but when I go by symptoms I'm normally always right by a day or two. So my breath just started to hurt yesterday and so Im either 1 or 2 DPO any thoughts and to which you think I could be? Anywho testing 16 days from O so 14 more days to go!


----------



## ZubZub

I'm out - AF got me. No surprise though as we didn't dtd on ov day since we were camping with the kids in the same tent!! Just glad we're onto the next cycle and can look forward to having a go this month. Who is going to be the organised person to start the NOVEMBER TESTING THREAD?!


----------



## mumanddad

Sheylee I think it is a little darker. Not a lot but it is xx


----------



## orionfox

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Need advice, I'm either 1DPO or 2DPO, I dont temp as it's never been right but when I go by symptoms I'm normally always right by a day or two. So my breath just started to hurt yesterday and so Im either 1 or 2 DPO any thoughts and to which you think I could be? Anywho testing 16 days from O so 14 more days to go!

Unfortunately your guess is the same as ours. We cant help tell what another persons body is. Unless you temp there is no for sure way to tell exactly the day you ovulated. Every person is different as to when symptoms start showing. However that symptom is probably related to you just ovulating as most symptoms dont start until implantation around 5 dpo as possible earliest. But i wouldnt focus on the symptoms too much right now, as you can actually cause your brain to create false symptoms that feel real to you. I had that happen twice. Im now trying to refocus my mind and not worry about the symptoms so much unless i have too. Good luck and hopefully you caught that eggie :)


----------



## Leti

Cookie I totally get you. It is normal to feel that way doesn't matter if you have 0 or 5 babies. Your heart wants what your heart wants. 
I also get upset when I see mothers in the street yelling or mistreating their kids. Or when I see bad parents on the news.
But have to keep positive and hopefully eventually will happen for us.

1Atalanta glad to hear you got your period. Hope you catch that eggie this cycle.


----------



## starryjune

12 DPO. Well, ladies. I appear to be out for this month . My temp went down .3 degrees today, but I stupidly took one of the HPT strips that came with my OPK strips, and it was a clear not-even-a-trace BFN. To add insult to injury, when I wiped there was some light brown discharge like I often get days before AF (which is due in 5 days). It wasn't implantation bleeding because I felt what I thought were implantation cramps on Tuesday. So, crap. DH and I are really bummed... but I am looking forward to a BIG glass of in a few days!! Oh, and the rawest sushi I can find!!

PS - I think I need to hide my thermometer because I keep temping!! I know the 97.7 result I got immediately upon waking at 6am per usual is the right bbt, but I was sad and went back to bed until 12:15 (I know, wow), and when I took it then (I figured, hey I got about 6 hours solid sleep again) it was up to 98.3... my mind is grasping at straws that my spotting could not be pre-AF... boy am I making myself crazy.


----------



## Bing28

Yoga - I've got my fingers crossed your iui in December works. And I'm glad your hubby is out if hospital and recovering. December is only a few weeks away and it's better to wait until your both healthy and up for it. I'm sure the time will fly by. 

MnG - sorry I can't help with your TI question. I hope you find a useful answer. I'm rooting for you too! 

I can't remember the name of the new lady with 40 day ish cycles asking about OPK's. (On my phone and too lazy to stroll back!). Anyway what time of day are you testing? As the best time to use them is around 2pm, regardless of what the box says! Trust me I've tested this theory out and it's true! So if you test with FMU and only got high reading it could be you missed your LH surge, as you get your surge mid morning. Also if you have around 40 day cycles I'd start testing around CD20. 

Sheylee - I think the 2nd test is definitely a bit darker so try not to worry. 

Cookie - sorry your feeling so down. You know we are all here to listen and completely understand! I'm sure most of us would have felt the same as you in your shoes. :hug:

Afm - I have spent the day with family for my nephews 2nd birthday. It was a busy day (and very loud) with my 3 nieces and 2 nephews running around screaming! 

Last night, my BFF who I am bridesmaid for next June, asked me to buy a bridesmaid dress to try on. So I ordered it in a uk size 12/14/16 & 18 just in case I have a big bump by the time of her wedding, as if November is our month I'd be 7.5 months preggers on her wedding day! :haha: so who knows what I'm going to do with all the spare dresses. The things you have to think about when TTC! :rofl:

AF has gone now. She hung around for around 2.5days! So much better than my usual 1.5 to 2days! :)

I realised the fertility expedition I was on about is over my fertile week. As it's in London which is 1 hour from where we live hubby & me decided we are going to get a hotel in London and go to the theatre, as we haven't been to the theatre in ages. Hopefully a change of scenery will do us good! I can't wait! :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy: 

I hope everyone else is having a fab weekend! 

I could do the November thread but may not be able to update the front page every day due to work getting in the way some days, but I can try my best! Let me know if you want me to set it up? Or if there is anyone else who thinks they can keep on top of it better than me? 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Just curious bing, why would it be better for you for af to last 2.5 days than 1.5-2 days? Is is bad for it to be very short? Im curious because mine always lasts 1.5-2 days and often light-medium flow.


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Just curious bing, why would it be better for you for af to last 2.5 days than 1.5-2 days? Is is bad for it to be very short? Im curious because mine always lasts 1.5-2 days and often light-medium flow.

I always worried my short AF meant my lining was too thin so nothing could implant. 

So last cycle I took some vitamins which had been proven to thicken your lining. My AF was heavier & longer this month so I believe the vitamins worked. 

I've never had a formal diagnosis that my lining was too thin. It was just a gut feeling. I did have a pelvic scan around 10 days after starting the vitamins and was told my lining was normal at 7mm. For the time in my cycle when I had the scan, normal thickness is classed as 6mm to 9mm. So who knows what thickness it would have been if I hadn't been taking the vitamins, but I'm guessing not as thick and possibly not in the normal range. 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Bing28 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Just curious bing, why would it be better for you for af to last 2.5 days than 1.5-2 days? Is is bad for it to be very short? Im curious because mine always lasts 1.5-2 days and often light-medium flow.
> 
> I always worried my short AF meant my lining was too thin so nothing could implant.
> 
> So last cycle I took some vitamins which had been proven to thicken your lining. My AF was heavier & longer this month so I believe the vitamins worked.
> 
> I've never had a formal diagnosis that my lining was too thin. It was just a gut feeling. I did have a pelvic scan around 10 days after starting the vitamins and was told my lining was normal at 7mm. For the time in my cycle when I had the scan, normal thickness is classed as 6mm to 9mm. So who knows what thickness it would have been if I hadn't been taking the vitamins, but I'm guessing not as thick and possibly not in the normal range.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hmm interesting...that makes me wonder if that might be what could be going on for me. I used to have af for a week, but then eventually it really shortened. What vitamins are you taking? Right now all im taking is a multivitamin. But im up for taking anything that could help improve our chances.


----------



## Bing28

Last cycle I took

 vitamin E tablets
 b vitamin complex tablets
 pre natal tablet
 drank red raspberry leaf tea 2-3 times a day from CD1 to Ovulation. 
 drank 100% pomegranate juice once a day from CD1 to ovulation 

AF use to be 3 days for me before I went on the pill but has reduced to 1.5 to 2 days since coming off BC.

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Thanks...i will look into trying some of that if af shows again this cycle. Trying my best to not count myself out yet, but starting to look into options. We are also going to buy one of those sperm testers from walmart to help rule out hubby if we have to move onto the next cycle.


----------



## bighouse

Sorry I dropped off the forum after AF came. I was pretty bummed about not getting a BFP, but now I'm back ready to roll! LOL. 

When my AF came early this month, she was 4 days early, and she lasted way longer than normal (an entire week this time, it has never been that long before, normal is 4-5 days). Anyone have a similar experience? I'm guessing it was just AF acting up and not something worse (early MC)?

This cycle we have DTD 6 out of 7 days so far... WHEW! We are both tired, but determined!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm ready for the Nov thread also. If it's a bfp it'll be Hubby's bday gift!! FX'd crossed!

Im not sure if Turtle wanted to start it, she's been doing such a great job these last 2 months! :thumbup:
Either way I'm ready to get this cycle on its way!!:happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

caringo said:


> Emilie - generally speaking, watery, clear CM is seen as quite fertile like EWCM. Creamy CM is less fertile and, for me, usually starts after I ovulate, and then it becomes sticky, and dries up. (if you're trying to tell how fertile your CM is, think of it this way... How easily could those little swimmers get through it?? Watery and EWCM allow them to travel much easier than sticky or even creamy.) One early sign many women see in pregnancy is an abundance of creamy CM when otherwise they should be dry...also, like MnG said, it's common to get increased CM before and after AF. Hope any of that helps :flower:
> 
> Sooo apparently I am 4dpo?? According to FF anyways... I'm not sure if I can trust it though, although it does line up with the physical symptoms I was getting. So, I guess I'll test the 25th (11dpo, doubt I can wait longer than that!) who else was testing on the 25th??

.

Well I am CD 9 and it is watery and creamy but not sticky it is slippery. 
I have a hormone headache so I know ovulation is coming. But no egg whites yet


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi Ladies

Right now that I'm not wallowing in self pity I will try and catch up on all the posts, I still feel rubbish but not going to lie around feeling sorry for myself.

Drjo718 - I know what its like to have irregular/long cycles, mine used to be terrible due to my pcos, so I really understand how hard it can be when people have 2 or even 3 cycles in the time you have 1.

Sheylee - the line is definitely getting darker. Congrats xxx

Caringo - I'm 4dpo today so a day behind you, will be testing somewhere round the same time as you, ordered some cheapies as I'm a peeonastickholic.

Starryjune - have you been temping long? I used to take my temp at all times of the day but I did calm down after a while and now only take it once a day.

Bing - Oh I love the theatre, very jealous!!! My hubby wont go but me and my friend were talking about going to London and seeing a show. 

Bighouse - my af always lasts 6 or 7 days but that's normal for me...I'm sure its nothing to worry about. Good luck with this cycle.

AFM - temp shot up today and I discarded yesterdays because I don't think its accurate due to several different factors. I'm 4 dpo today.

Still feel rubbish to be honest, I don't want to see or talk to her again for a while, and yes perhaps I'm being unreasonable but she knows my struggle, knows how tough I'm finding not conceiving and just would have been nice if she had waited til it was just the two of us and acknowledged my feelings . But nope she did her big announcement with not even a glimmer that she even realised I'd be upset. All she has ever said is that they don't want another. Got to stop torturing myself!!!! Could cry still!!! That's what gets me, the fact that she didn't acknowledge my feelings. Just struggling right now, I'm surrounded by people having or have already had number 2 and its just not happening for me. :( I no longer meet up with the girls from my postnatal group because Im the only one with just 1 and it hurts too much. 

Turns out Im still wallowing.

xx


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm not out this month but I don't know what to do about next month...if I were to try it would be mid august. As a teacher I have two worries about august babies, youngest in the class and also it would make summer holidays pay more complicated. I don't know what to do!! The idea of ignoring the release of an egg fills with fear but at the same time I wonder if I'm being selfish just because I can't wait. I don't want me child to struggle academically, I want it to have the best chance in life :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

:hug: Cookie! I hope you get your bfp soon. Try not to let others bother you. Try to do something nice for yourself if you can :). I know its not super great advice but the smallest thing really can help :friends:


----------



## TTC74

After this Wondfo showed what I thought was a VFP, I used a couple more wonfdfos and a FRER (all neg). What are you all's thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MnGmakes3

TTC, I'm horrible at line eye but I hope it gets darker for you soon!!! 
:dust:


----------



## caringo

Emilie - Definitely sounds like O is approaching! Good luck catching that egg!!

Cookie - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You must feel awful. And you have every right to. If it was a friend who had been trying for a long time as well, and approached you in a way that was kind and understanding, then that's one thing, but you have every right to be upset if she knew your struggles and didn't acknowledge them when telling you. I just hope you two can remain friends - cuz I'm sure it was just an oversight on her part. I would encourage you, when you feel you can, to talk to her about it and let her know how that made you feel. If she's a good friend she will understand, and you don't want that unspoken anger to always be in the background! But for now, it's ok to be frustrated. And, don't let anyone ever make you feel bad for wanting more than one child. I would be devastated if I could only have one child-it has nothing to do with how much you love your first child, but it's natural to want more than one!! Anyways...I hope you feel better today Cookie. :flower:


----------



## LouOscar01

TTC74, I think I see a line!


----------



## crystlmcd

Well, I have no idea what's going on now. Expecting my temp to go up to confirm my O on Friday and it took a nosedive this morning to the lowest it's been all cycle. I was so sure I O'd Friday and had high hopes for this cycle. Now I'm confused, frustrated and heart broken.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am not much help with bbt. But mine dropped like that during implantation I had some spotting and cramping with the drop. It came right back up the next morning and stayed up but I had a chemical pregnancy which they think was do to a medicine I was on because I got really sick. I didn't realize the medicine was still in my system or I would have skipped that cycle and saved me the heart ache. Anyway I would wait to see what it does tomorrow. Keep us updated. Sorry about the rambling...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I am upset. One of my friends found out about the chemical pregnancy from my mom (which I am upset with her for even talking to anyone about it) and decided to inform me that maybe I should stop trying because she feels that it is not meant to be for me to have kids. So it is for the best that I stop trying and except I won't be a mom. Her words exactly.


----------



## lizlovelust

I hate this two week waiting! It's driving me nuts lol


----------



## Cookie1979

MnGmakes3 - thank you xxx

LouIsa01 - when doesn't bother me, if I have a child and he/she is youngest in the class then so be it just as long as I have one. X

TXT74 - not sure I see anything sorry x

Caringo - thank you, right now I just don't know how I can cope seeing her, I hope it doesn't ruin our friendship but I'm struggling 

Chrysrlmcd - I know how frustrating it is to wait for ovulation and not have it happen. Unfortunately doesn't look like ovulation has happened yet but fingers crossed it does soon.

Emilie - wow what an awful thing for your friend to say, that's really nasty. I had an early mc before I fell pregnant with my son...doesn't mean I wasn't meant to have a child...I conceived him 6 months later and he's almost 4 now. I would seriously question her value as a friend, because with friends like that who needs enemies. Horrid thing to say. Ignore her, it is meant to be and it will happen for you xxx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well one thing about ttc you find who you real friends are. I went off on her she said that she would support what ever decision I made but I should just get over it because it isn't going to happen. I told her not to talk to me again. That may be harsh it I don't need friends like that.


----------



## Julesillini8

EmilieBrianne said:


> So I am upset. One of my friends found out about the chemical pregnancy from my mom (which I am upset with her for even talking to anyone about it) and decided to inform me that maybe I should stop trying because she feels that it is not meant to be for me to have kids. So it is for the best that I stop trying and except I won't be a mom. Her words exactly.

WHAT!

Sorry, hugs! Keep trucking along girl, do NOT give up. Wishing the best and sending hugs for having to hear a friend say this to you:hugs:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Julesillini8 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> So I am upset. One of my friends found out about the chemical pregnancy from my mom (which I am upset with her for even talking to anyone about it) and decided to inform me that maybe I should stop trying because she feels that it is not meant to be for me to have kids. So it is for the best that I stop trying and except I won't be a mom. Her words exactly.
> 
> WHAT!
> 
> Sorry, hugs! Keep trucking along girl, do NOT give up. Wishing the best and sending hugs for having to hear a friend say this to you:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks. I just want to know where do people get off saying stuff like this. They have no right to say if anything is meant to be or not.


----------



## orionfox

Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.

She has two kids.


----------



## orionfox

Afm i woke up feeling like im sick with a cold but it doesnt quite feel that way. Also my boobs have been slightly sore but not very. Tested yesterday morning but nothing yet. Today im 14dpo. Going to test again tomorrow morning. Af is suposed to come tuesday, but may come thursday. So if tomorrows test is still negative, then i will test again friday. Cp is still high, soft and closed which is unusual as its been lower before around this time. And still lots of cm. Trying hard not to think of these things much just in case af does show her ugly face.


----------



## orionfox

EmilieBrianne said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...

She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...
> 
> She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.Click to expand...

She gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. Her kids are 15 months apart I think they are only that far apart because her husband was at bootcamp. Her first was a honey moon baby. Now she has an iud because she doesn't want more and she didn't want the other two. They are at daycare or with a babysitter most of the time.


----------



## orionfox

EmilieBrianne said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...
> 
> She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.Click to expand...
> 
> She gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. Her kids are 15 months apart I think they are only that far apart because her husband was at bootcamp. Her first was a honey moon baby. Now she has an iud because she doesn't want more and she didn't want the other two. They are at daycare or with a babysitter most of the time.Click to expand...

Wow that is sad. Im a daycare worker and some of the kids are there the entire day every day and sometimes the parents arent working that day or are home early, but dont pick them up early. When i have a child i will utilise daycare but not unless needed. I dont want my kid spending more time with strangers than with their mom and dad.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...
> 
> She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.Click to expand...
> 
> She gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. Her kids are 15 months apart I think they are only that far apart because her husband was at bootcamp. Her first was a honey moon baby. Now she has an iud because she doesn't want more and she didn't want the other two. They are at daycare or with a babysitter most of the time.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is sad. Im a daycare worker and some of the kids are there the entire day every day and sometimes the parents arent working that day or are home early, but dont pick them up early. When i have a child i will utilise daycare but not unless needed. I dont want my kid spending more time with strangers than with their mom and dad.Click to expand...

I worked at a daycare before becoming a nanny and we had kids there from open to close everyday with there mom's being stay at home moms. I would get told everyone's needs a break away from her kids everyday. It is one thing to send them there for a couple hours for a break but 12 hours is not a break.


----------



## orionfox

EmilieBrianne said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...
> 
> She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.Click to expand...
> 
> She gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. Her kids are 15 months apart I think they are only that far apart because her husband was at bootcamp. Her first was a honey moon baby. Now she has an iud because she doesn't want more and she didn't want the other two. They are at daycare or with a babysitter most of the time.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is sad. Im a daycare worker and some of the kids are there the entire day every day and sometimes the parents arent working that day or are home early, but dont pick them up early. When i have a child i will utilise daycare but not unless needed. I dont want my kid spending more time with strangers than with their mom and dad.Click to expand...
> 
> I worked at a daycare before becoming a nanny and we had kids there from open to close everyday with there mom's being stay at home moms. I would get told everyone's needs a break away from her kids everyday. It is one thing to send them there for a couple hours for a break but 12 hours is not a break.Click to expand...

Amen to that :) I feel so bad for some of those kids.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

orionfox said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me she never had any kids or issues ttc. If she actually looked it up chemical pregnancies and mc's are super super common and most can still achieve a healthy pregnancy. Good for you telling her off. Negative people arent good for this type of journey.
> 
> She has two kids.Click to expand...
> 
> She must have then been one of those who got pregnant very easily. I know for a fact she would get pissed if someone told her to stop trying to become a mom. What kind of a mother says something like that to someone else trying to be a mom.Click to expand...
> 
> She gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. Her kids are 15 months apart I think they are only that far apart because her husband was at bootcamp. Her first was a honey moon baby. Now she has an iud because she doesn't want more and she didn't want the other two. They are at daycare or with a babysitter most of the time.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is sad. Im a daycare worker and some of the kids are there the entire day every day and sometimes the parents arent working that day or are home early, but dont pick them up early. When i have a child i will utilise daycare but not unless needed. I dont want my kid spending more time with strangers than with their mom and dad.Click to expand...
> 
> I worked at a daycare before becoming a nanny and we had kids there from open to close everyday with there mom's being stay at home moms. I would get told everyone's needs a break away from her kids everyday. It is one thing to send them there for a couple hours for a break but 12 hours is not a break.Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that :) I feel so bad for some of those kids.Click to expand...

Me too. I am happy to report I am back in commission from my mishap during bd last weekend and I didn't miss my chance this month. Which I am very happy about I should ovulate anytime from now until cd 21. I am CD 10 now. I am hoping November is my month so I am going to try and be every other day until af or bfp which ever comes first. I have been trying for so long that I don't know if it will happen but I hope it does.


----------



## orionfox

Hoping for that sticky bean for you this time :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Dear, you CAN get pregnant, as you saw last cycle. It was just a really unfortunate happening with the chemical, but it happens to more women than you know. For some reason it wasnt meant to be last cycle, but maybe this will be the one! It CERTAINLY doesn't mean it is never going to happen, and that you're not meant to be a mom. That is just complete BS and I'm glad you told her off and that you are positive approaching this cycle.

I always read and follow this thread, rooting for all of you, and I don't comment much anymore really, BUT reading that a " friend" would say this has me pissed.

Gosh you're in My prayers to get your sticky bfp this month so you can tell your friend to shove it


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Julesillini8 said:


> Dear, you CAN get pregnant, as you saw last cycle. It was just a really unfortunate happening with the chemical, but it happens to more women than you know. For some reason it wasnt meant to be last cycle, but maybe this will be the one! It CERTAINLY doesn't mean it is never going to happen, and that you're not meant to be a mom. That is just complete BS and I'm glad you told her off and that you are positive approaching this cycle.
> 
> I always read and follow this thread, rooting for all of you, and I don't comment much anymore really, BUT reading that a " friend" would say this has me pissed.
> 
> Gosh you're in My prayers to get your sticky bfp this month so you can tell your friend to shove it

I would love to tell her to shove it. I know I can get pregnant it does take time for to get pregnant both times have ended in a chemical pregnancy but we know the cause for both and they are not an issue this cycle. I hope I get my sticky bfp soon. I won't be testing early anymore and this cycle my test date I have my annual doctor appointment so they will test then. So I may not even need to test at home.


----------



## Turtle0630

Yoga, I'm sorry to hear that DH had to have surgery! I'm glad to hear he's on the mend, and I hope he heals quickly. I'm sorry that it means you can't give it a go this month, but I'm glad at the same time that you can give your body a rest from the meds. I really, really hope this rest is just what your body means and that your next go at it results in your little bean!

Shey, I think that line is getting darker! I think you're looking good! :happydance: Would you like me to change it on the front page or wait a few more days?

Atlanta, that's great news!!! I'm so glad to hear your body is finally doing SOMETHING! Now FX that you catch that eggie this next cycle! :) And your post cracked me up, as did your follow-up "I'm not Yoda" :haha:

Crystl, sorry that your having such confusing symptoms! :( I know some people have had a few days delay before getting their temp spike after O, so FX that's what's happening for you and that you did indeed O when you thought!

Cookie, :hugs: I'm really sorry that you're feeling so down about your friend and that she was so insensitive in the way that she chose to tell you. :( We're here for you to vent and cry to whenever you need to!

Zub, sorry that AF got you! :( 

Starry, sorry that you think you're out too! :( Did AF end up arriving today? FX that she's stayed away!

Bing, sounds like you had a fun time at the birthday party! That's so funny about the bridesmaid dresses, I got a good kick out of that! And that's so great about the night in London and catching a show that you and DH are planning. Sounds like a fun, romantic night! 

Bighouse, welcome back! Sounds like your chances are great this month! Good luck! 

MnG, thank you!!! I really appreciate you saying that. I honestly don't really feel like I'm up to doing the November thread, but I will if nobody else wants to. I just kind of need a break from the moderating I think! I love doing it, just need a break I think. :) I really, really hope the new meds work for you this month and that you can give DH his birthday bfp!!! Everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Lou, both DH and I have birthdays at the end of June, so both of us were one of the youngest in our class. I will say it was never an issue for either one of us, and neither of us ever struggled academically. In fact, we both had pretty good grades throughout. I also had friends that were even later in the class, and they did just fine as well. I'm sure you've seen it all ways being a teacher, but I just wanted to give you insight from someone who experienced it! :)

TTC, I *think* I see a very faint line there! I'm not good at the squinters though so I'm not sure. Good luck, I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated!

Emilie, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That's a simply terrible thing to say to someone, and I honestly don't blame you for being so upset with her and not wanting to be around you. :( I really hope you get your sticky bean SOON!!!


----------



## mumanddad

TTC74 I think I can see a line too!! 

I was convinced af arrived today but nope. I don't think I did ovulate when the chart said so :-/ I had ttc it confuses the hell out of me. 

I am trying to cave in doing a test! Might have to get my hubby to take the tests to work to hide them because I get so upset when I see the white space


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing, Crys, & Turtle~Thank you for the sweet and supportive posts. You ladies always make me feel better.

Emilie~Sending you a big hug! Your friend should have kept those thoughts to herself. No one should ever say such a terrible thing out loud. You will get pregnant again and you will be the best mommy! :thumbup:

Crsy~I hope you catch the eggie this cycle! Everything crossed this is your cycle. I understand being impatient.right there with you.

Cookie~I am so sorry you are feeling so down this weekend. The heart wants what it wants and its normal to feel upset. Please know that we are here for you. Sending you a big hug. :hugs:

Turtle~You continue to be in my thoughts. I hope you are doing well. Thank you for managing the last couple of threads. You have been awesome!

Bing~The London trip sounds like so much fun! Enjoy the time away. I hope you find some great info at the expo. GL! :happydance:

AFM, I continue to play nurse to hubby and he is getting better. (Yeah!) I feel a huge sense of accomplishment that the lawn is mowed, the dishes are done, the last load of laundry is clean, and dinner is cooked for the next couple days before going into the work week. Im pooped, but there is a sense of accomplishment. 

Im cheering all of you ladies on this month! GL catching the eggie! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Yoga_Girl said:


> Bing, Crys, & Turtle~Thank you for the sweet and supportive posts. You ladies always make me feel better.
> 
> Emilie~Sending you a big hug! Your friend should have kept those thoughts to herself. No one should ever say such a terrible thing out loud. You will get pregnant again and you will be the best mommy! :thumbup:
> 
> Crsy~I hope you catch the eggie this cycle! Everything crossed this is your cycle. I understand being impatient.right there with you.
> 
> Cookie~I am so sorry you are feeling so down this weekend. The heart wants what it wants and its normal to feel upset. Please know that we are here for you. Sending you a big hug. :hugs:
> 
> Turtle~You continue to be in my thoughts. I hope you are doing well. Thank you for managing the last couple of threads. You have been awesome!
> 
> Bing~The London trip sounds like so much fun! Enjoy the time away. I hope you find some great info at the expo. GL! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I continue to play nurse to hubby and he is getting better. (Yeah!) I feel a huge sense of accomplishment that the lawn is mowed, the dishes are done, the last load of laundry is clean, and dinner is cooked for the next couple days before going into the work week. Im pooped, but there is a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Im cheering all of you ladies on this month! GL catching the eggie! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

 That is so sweet


----------



## sheylee

I hate how people can be so insensitive!! Sorry you had to go through that Emilie! A friend of mine recently told me she suspected pregnancy and if she was, she would "take care if the situation". 

I can't remember who posted the pic of the test, but I can see the line!

Turtle, I'll hold off on the front page for now. Af is due tomorrow and I am feeling crampy today. I know it's normal in pregnancy but I have concerns. I'm hoping I can see the doctor this week and confirm everything!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

sheylee said:


> I hate how people can be so insensitive!! Sorry you had to go through that Emilie! A friend of mine recently told me she suspected pregnancy and if she was, she would "take care if the situation".
> 
> I can't remember who posted the pic of the test, but I can see the line!
> 
> Turtle, I'll hold off on the front page for now. Af is due tomorrow and I am feeling crampy today. I know it's normal in pregnancy but I have concerns. I'm hoping I can see the doctor this week and confirm everything!

My sister is one who gets pregnant and doesn't take care of herself she while pregnant. She has only had one live birth. One was still born. Two were miscarriages one the miscarriages being in the 22nd week. She only goes to the doctor when she felt like it, smoked, didn't watched what she ate when she had gestational diabetes. I have taken care of my nephew since he was born and he is 9 now. She actually told him that she hated him. But I have always wanted to be a mom but it hasn't happened yet. Honestly it isn't fair.


----------



## canadabear

Hugs to all of you and sorry so many of you have experienced negative comments etc.. :hugs: sending extra :dust: your way.

Afm: AF turned up today while I was with my mom at the hospital. Not sure if I posted it here, but she iis dying of metastic colon cancer.. In the final stages now. Really having a hard day today. But on to next month... Maybe I can manage to DTD more than twice this cycle.


----------



## MnGmakes3

My follicle scan is on Thursday morning... Do you guys think its ok to DTD the night before? The RE didn't say otherwise, I just don't want to miss a good opportunity in case... Thoughts??


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MnGmakes3 said:


> My follicle scan is on Thursday morning... Do you guys think its ok to DTD the night before? The RE didn't say otherwise, I just don't want to miss a good opportunity in case... Thoughts??

I did the night before my last one. I was told I could do all normal activities until the day of but some doctor are different before my first one they said no BD 72 hours before but I was seeing a different doctor and thAt was his preference. My doctor also told me that since I may be ovulating I could bring preseed for them to use or ask them to use water since the lube they use can kill sperm. But not all places will use anything but their lube. I know that wasn't much help.


----------



## starryjune

Turtle0630 said:


> Yoga, I'm sorry to hear that DH had to have surgery! I'm glad to hear he's on the mend, and I hope he heals quickly. I'm sorry that it means you can't give it a go this month, but I'm glad at the same time that you can give your body a rest from the meds. I really, really hope this rest is just what your body means and that your next go at it results in your little bean!
> 
> Shey, I think that line is getting darker! I think you're looking good! :happydance: Would you like me to change it on the front page or wait a few more days?
> 
> Atlanta, that's great news!!! I'm so glad to hear your body is finally doing SOMETHING! Now FX that you catch that eggie this next cycle! :) And your post cracked me up, as did your follow-up "I'm not Yoda" :haha:
> 
> Crystl, sorry that your having such confusing symptoms! :( I know some people have had a few days delay before getting their temp spike after O, so FX that's what's happening for you and that you did indeed O when you thought!
> 
> Cookie, :hugs: I'm really sorry that you're feeling so down about your friend and that she was so insensitive in the way that she chose to tell you. :( We're here for you to vent and cry to whenever you need to!
> 
> Zub, sorry that AF got you! :(
> 
> Starry, sorry that you think you're out too! :( Did AF end up arriving today? FX that she's stayed away!
> 
> Bing, sounds like you had a fun time at the birthday party! That's so funny about the bridesmaid dresses, I got a good kick out of that! And that's so great about the night in London and catching a show that you and DH are planning. Sounds like a fun, romantic night!
> 
> Bighouse, welcome back! Sounds like your chances are great this month! Good luck!
> 
> MnG, thank you!!! I really appreciate you saying that. I honestly don't really feel like I'm up to doing the November thread, but I will if nobody else wants to. I just kind of need a break from the moderating I think! I love doing it, just need a break I think. :) I really, really hope the new meds work for you this month and that you can give DH his birthday bfp!!! Everything crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> Lou, both DH and I have birthdays at the end of June, so both of us were one of the youngest in our class. I will say it was never an issue for either one of us, and neither of us ever struggled academically. In fact, we both had pretty good grades throughout. I also had friends that were even later in the class, and they did just fine as well. I'm sure you've seen it all ways being a teacher, but I just wanted to give you insight from someone who experienced it! :)
> 
> TTC, I *think* I see a very faint line there! I'm not good at the squinters though so I'm not sure. Good luck, I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated!
> 
> Emilie, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That's a simply terrible thing to say to someone, and I honestly don't blame you for being so upset with her and not wanting to be around you. :( I really hope you get your sticky bean SOON!!!

Hi, thanks for asking how I am... temp was up a bit again this morning and still have a bit of spotting, but it all just feels like pre-AF - due on Wednesday. I just assume a BFN (no trace of a line on a basic urine test strip) yesterday at 12DPO means I am out. Plus, my boobs still don't really hurt. They are just a bit tender on the sides, puffy, and tingly on and off - pre-AF. I stocked the wine rack for later this week. I am SO tired and think I might take a month of two off from all the temping and testing and just enjoy the holidays. My body doesn't seem ready or willing to have a baby. Sorry - frustrated.


----------



## Leti

Sorry about your mom Canada. Wish you a lot of strength to go through this. Hope you have better luck next cycle.
I feel the pain of all of you ladies who had received nasty comments. People can be just mean. Sometimes I think they are just ignorants and some time just plain mean.
Afm, 4dpo I think, and I don't feel pregnant at all :(
Ran out of opks and had to order some more online. I felt like I was jinxing it for this month, but didn't want to be unprepared....


----------



## 1Atalanta

canadabear said:


> Hugs to all of you and sorry so many of you have experienced negative comments etc.. :hugs: sending extra :dust: your way.
> 
> Afm: AF turned up today while I was with my mom at the hospital. Not sure if I posted it here, but she iis dying of metastic colon cancer.. In the final stages now. Really having a hard day today. But on to next month... Maybe I can manage to DTD more than twice this cycle.

So sorry about your mom, thoughts and prayers going out to you. Really putting things in perspective, I'm really grouchy that I bumped a ladies car, left a note and now she is telling me it's over $600 for minuscule damage... Guess I will shut up and hug my mom extra hard the next time I see her!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Also, a nice friend story for a change, my friend came over to tell me she is pregnant (she has been ttc for a few years now) and I ended up telling her about my mc. I guess she didn't really know what to say but the next day I got a sweet email from her apologizing for not knowing what to say and telling me she loves me and is praying for me. It was just really sweet. People don't know what to say about ttc and miscarriages, but it's nice when they just try.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

1Atalanta said:


> Also, a nice friend story for a change, my friend came over to tell me she is pregnant (she has been ttc for a few years now) and I ended up telling her about my mc. I guess she didn't really know what to say but the next day I got a sweet email from her apologizing for not knowing what to say and telling me she loves me and is praying for me. It was just really sweet. People don't know what to say about ttc and miscarriages, but it's nice when they just try.

My best friend started trying for baby #2 in August and got pregnant right away. She got pregnant with her first right too. But with this pregnancy she told me right after her husband. She was so upset that she got pregnant before me and I thought I would be mad at her but she told me in the sweetest way. I wasn't mad but she did care enough to make sure I was okay.


----------



## Bing28

Canada. I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope you are holding up okay. :hug: 

Turtle - I hope your doing okay too. I can do the November thread if you want? But I'll probably not be as organised as you, so as long as everyone promises to be patient with me, then I don't mind doing it. :) 

MnG - if they didn't say not to bd then I would have thought it would be okay. 

Afm - I had a busy day yesterday. Hubby had to work so I spent the day in the kitchen making lots of chutney and chilli jam. Nothing much to report on the TTC front. I'm 6dpo today. We are going to start BDing eod from 8dpo. 

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Canada - Truly sorry to hear about your Mum, I unfortunately know how hard it is as I lost my Mum to Ovarian Cancer...next month will be 5 years since we lost her. I know it probably doesn't seem like it, but you will get through this. xxx

Leti - At 4 dpo its probably too early to feel pregnant so I wouldn't assume anything yet.

1Atlanta - that's nice that your friend sent you some comforting words, I think it makes a huge difference when you are shown that they care. 

Bing - how come you are going to bd from 8 dpo? Do you mean you are cd 6 and not 6 dpo?

YogaGirl - glad to hear your hubby is getting better.

Well I'm still feeling pretty rubbish to be honest!!! Hubby is trying to be positive for us both while I'm being all down in the dumps. I'll snap out of it I'm sure.

I keep getting really sore boobs from 1 dpo, its not every cycle but happening more and more...worry that I have high estrogen although wasn't that long ago that I had blood tests and everything came back normal. I'm 5 dpo today and temp dipped, I've had the odd temp dip at 7 dpo (probably twice in the whole time I've been ttc) but never at 5 dpo. Would be nice if it was implantation, but highly unlikely. Oh and on top of feeling down and having stupidly sore boobs I have a cold (been almost a week but seems to have got worse) so I just want to curl up in a ball and not see anyone for a while. 

xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Cookie1979 said:


> Bing - how come you are going to bd from 8 dpo? Do you mean you are cd 6 and not 6 dpo?
> 
> xx

Bing- I was thinking the same. We were only off by 2 days this time around... Don't leave me cycle buddy! Lol


----------



## sheylee

Sorry about your mom, Canada


----------



## MnGmakes3

Canada- so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope you're able to find support during this time. Were here for you :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Cookie - yes I meant I'm cd6 and we're going to bd from cd8! Sorry I didn't get much sleep last night! :haha: :tired:

I'm sorry your still feeling down. I had a dreadful week a couple of weeks ago when a uni friend announced an 'oopsie' after being with her bf for 9 months! I felt awful and cried for days. It took a while but i did snap out if it eventually, so I'm sure you will too. It just takes time and we need that time to cry and be upset. But in the meantime, remember we are all here to listen to you if you need to winge, rant, moan, cry etc. :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Bing - how come you are going to bd from 8 dpo? Do you mean you are cd 6 and not 6 dpo?
> 
> xx
> 
> Bing- I was thinking the same. We were only off by 2 days this time around... Don't leave me cycle buddy! LolClick to expand...


Don't worry MnG - I'm not going anywhere! I just need more sleep! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Thank you Bing. I've been abit of a emotional wreck but I think I'm starting to snap out of it, I text my friend and we've cleared a few things up. She said she felt like crying when she told me, she told me infront of others because she was so worried about it, and it was her being a coward. Least I know she cares, it helps a lot...we've been friends since we were little and our boys were born 10 days apart. I still feel tearful, think I'm just abit on the emotional side right now, maybe its hormones. Its also coming up to the anniversary of my mums death, will be 5 years and this morning there was the news of Linda Bellinghams death and I just sobbed watching it. Feel like crying now...see I'm an emotional wreck!!! xxx


----------



## mumanddad

I think I'm out! Little confused.

Tmi sorry 

Just went to the toilet and before I thought I hadn't checked my cervix and cm today, so did before. 
My cervix is still high, and it was very wet tmi sorry. When I checked on my finger was lots and lots of creamy cm with pink streaks in :( never had this before!
Looks like af is sneaking in slowly. I could cry :, (


----------



## MommytoLBG

Just played catch up from the entire weekend...and there is so much to respond to! 
So just going to hit on a few this morning...

Canada ~ so sorry about your mom...I knew she was battling cancer from another thread...we are here for you. :hugs:

Emilie ~ that's harsh about your "friend". You will be a mommy and you will be a great one considering how hard this ttc path has been for you. You already appreciate a lot more than she does (and your sister for that matter). Your turn will be soon. Hugs to you...:hugs:

Cookie ~ I am so sorrry that you have been going through this...glad you and her talked though. It does help a little. You would hate to see a good friendship end. I don't have a friend but I do have a co-worker that this happened with. She has only been working here with us since beginning of June. My mc was end of June. The last few months all she has done is complain about how her husband does nothing to help her and how "bad" her 2 1/2 year old is. Well, she announced she is pregnant 2 weeks ago. We were shocked. And it left me hurt. I am still struggling with it. But its been getting easier...:hugs:

Not sure if its hormones for me too, but the last week has been a roller coaster of emotion. Mainly just horrible sadness. :cry:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow - this thread moves so fast I cant keep up with everyone. So sorry if I dont respond to everyone's events.

Canada - I'm so sorry about your mom. I hope you are doing ok.

TTC - I think I see a line on that test. Have you tested again with FMU? 

Emilie and Cookie - hope you are staying positive even with the friendship concerns you are both experiencing. I also have had unwanted comments and it is so hurtful.


AFM - I'm now in the 2ww; believe I O'd yesterday. DH and I have had more sex already this month than any previous months than I can remember! Haha he is a sex machine this month apparently. Even with that said, I'm slightly concerned about this month's chances because we did not dtd on Saturday at all. I got the "almost positive" opk on Sat night, then another "almost positive" on Sunday morning. We dtd on Fri night, Sun afternoon, and again Sun night. So hopefully its enough!

:dust::dust:to everyone!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Bing - how come you are going to bd from 8 dpo? Do you mean you are cd 6 and not 6 dpo?
> 
> xx
> 
> Bing- I was thinking the same. We were only off by 2 days this time around... Don't leave me cycle buddy! LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry MnG - I'm not going anywhere! I just need more sleep! :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I would have been upset too if I were you!! :friends:
You have a great plan this month!! FX'd!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Kozmik- your chances sound great and I think you're pretty covered!


----------



## orionfox

Really trying to cross my fingers that that ugly witch stays away. Getting slight spotting this morning and she is due to arrive tomorrow :( bfn again this morning, but my cervix hasnt returned to af position. Im really hating it as slowly im loosing all hope of things working out this month. Im trying really hard to stay positive as im not out yet. But the one thing that keeps me chearful, is hubby keeps jokingly going "your pregnant" every time i go to the bathroom lol. He wants this to work out just as bad as i do.


----------



## lizlovelust

So I'm spotting lightly today, it's probably just my PCOS Huh? :(


----------



## crystlmcd

Lots to catch up on today! Hugs to all of those have a difficult time lately and fingers crossed for those still in the tww.

Afm, my temp went back up this morning. Still confused about what's going on but just trying not to think about it and ride it out.


----------



## aks517

Hello, everyone! I've been following the thread for a while and everyone seems very supportive and knowledgeable.
I have a question. I'm currently 1 week into my TWW (o'd on the 11th or 13th and AF due on the 27th). BD yesterday and was very crampy after. I'm thinking my cervix may be pretty low. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Cookie1979

Orion - Fx for you.

Lizlovelust - hey I have pcos too and have on occasions experienced spotting I read it is a symptom of pcos. How many dpo are you?? 

Crystlmcd - are your temps usually so erratic? Do you always take it at the same time? Hopefully ovulation will happen soon, it's so frustrating when you wait and wait and it doesn't happen, I've had some long cycles in the past. When do you usually o or does it vary? 

aks517- sorry not sure about the cervix, I don't think it really changes until after most people get their bfp. I struggle with mine aS always feels open and is mid height.

I've ordered some cheap tests as I went stir crazy last cycle not being able to pee on a stick. They should arrive Thursday/Friday. Been so naughty with food this weekend and today, such an emotional eater need to get back on track and also start exercising...me and the hubby bought a cross trainer so want to start using it for 30 mins a day. Weightloss is the key for me as I have pcos and although I've lost weight I need to lose more. 

Xx


----------



## sheylee

My lines are getting darker :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Mumand, that made me laugh that you might have DH take the tests to work and hide them so you're not tempted! Too funny! :haha:

Yoga, thank you! I really appreciate that. :hugs: Nicely done on all of the things you've accomplished around the house! I love feeling so accomplished...and being to cross things off my to-do list. It's an awesome feeling!

Shey, no problem! Just let me know when you'd like me to change it for you! :) How are you feeling today? Have you tested again?

Canada, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :( I can't even imagine how hard that must be fore you. We're here to listen any time you want to vent or cry to us! :hugs:

Starry, you never know. Some women don't get their bfp until the day AF is due to arrive, and some not until even later than that. Don't count yourself out just yet! I don't blame you though. I took a break this month from opk's and temping and I'm very happy that I did! It's been great not worrying about any of it. Do what's best for YOU. :hugs:

Atlanta, thanks for sharing that nice friend story! I think that's really great, I'm glad to hear she was so sensitive and sweet about it and about your feelings. 

Bing, you're definitely welcome to take over the November thread if you'd like! I don't want you to feel like you have to by any means. But if you're interested, I'd say go for it! And thank you ahead of time if you do decide to! :thumbup:

Cookie, I'm glad that you were able to talk it out with your friend and clear the air some. I'm also glad to hear that she did have your feelings in mind, just wasn't sure the best way to tell you! I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time right now all around. I'm sure the anniversary of your mom's death must be really hard each year. :( We're here for you!!! :hugs:

Mommyto, sorry that it's been a rough week for you too emotionally! :hugs:

Kozmik, your chances sound great this month! FX for you!!!

Orion, I'm sorry that you're feeling out. :( I'm glad that DH is able to keep you positive and laughing though! :)

Crystl, glad your temp went back up this morning! I hope it continues to go up!

Liz, I'm sorry but I really don't know anything about pcos so I can't help you there....

Aks, hi, and welcome to the thread! :hi: I don't really know on your question though...unfortunately, I don't think cp is supposed to be a very reliable source of predicting pregnancy. I believe the cervix tends to go high in early pregnancy but from what I've read that can happen. For some women it happens before a bfp and for some women it doesn't happen until a few weeks after.


----------



## Turtle0630

sheylee said:


> My lines are getting darker :)

I don't see a pic attached, but that's GREAT news!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sheylee

Oops... Should show now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Turtle0630

sheylee said:


> Oops... Should show now!

Wow!!!! Look at those lines!!! Those are looking GREAT! YAY!!!!! I think congrats are definitely in order! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sheylee

Thanks! It just doesn't feel real!!!!! I can't wait to get to the doctor!


----------



## mumanddad

sheylee said:


> Oops... Should show now!

Wow they are great lines!!!!


----------



## Leti

sheylee they look great, congrats!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats sheylee!!!!


----------



## aks517

Thanks! I have some other symptoms as well just wasn't sure if that was one or not. 

Congrats, Sheylee!


----------



## crystlmcd

Cookie1979 said:


> Crystlmcd - are your temps usually so erratic? Do you always take it at the same time? Hopefully ovulation will happen soon, it's so frustrating when you wait and wait and it doesn't happen, I've had some long cycles in the past. When do you usually o or does it vary?
> 
> Xx

I just started temping this cycle so I have no idea what my normal temp pattern is. I do take my temp every day at the exact same time.

My last 2 cycles were 28 days. I just started using OPKs last cycle and based on my results last cycle I believe I O'd on CD16. I thought I O'd on CD18 this cycle but my temps aren't confirming that so I'm not sure now. As of now, I'm just planning on continuing to temp and wait and see what happens.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Anyone decided on a Nov thread yet?? Im excited for this cycle! Cmooonnnn Nov 7th!!:blush:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nice lines sheylee, they look awesome! Love that progression.


----------



## orionfox

Well today has become super depressing for me :( Even though we had the best timing possible etc af showed up today :( so im officially out this month. Its frustating. So it looks like our next step is to buy one of those tests for hubby and see if something is going on with his swimmies. And if that turns out fine, then im going to try some other vitamins ect as there is a chance my uterine lining just isnt thick enough to sustain implantation. Im trying to look into different options as i just cant take a bunch of time off work for tons of testing etc. My drs office closes right when i leave work. Im just feeling emotionally drained and depressed. I will be happy when i can be back in hubbys arms when i get home from work.


----------



## Bing28

Orion - so sorry AF showed up. :hugs: Just a piece of advice - the sperm tests you can but over the counter only check sperm count and do not check other factors such as motility (number of sperm moving), morphology (shape) etc. So it's probably worth your hubby going to his doctors to get a full sperm analysis done. What time do your doctors open? Could you get an early morning appointment and go before work? Or even miss the first hour of work and stay late to make up the time? 

Xx


----------



## mumanddad

Well I'm out af has arrived very light :(

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Anyone decided on a Nov thread yet?? Im excited for this cycle! Cmooonnnn Nov 7th!!:blush:

Sorry manic day at work. 10pm in the U.K. and only just on my way home. Got a 2 hour commute yet! :( 

I will set up the nov thread now! :thumbup:


----------



## Bing28

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone decided on a Nov thread yet?? Im excited for this cycle! Cmooonnnn Nov 7th!!:blush:
> 
> Sorry manic day at work. 10pm in the U.K. and only just on my way home. Got a 2 hour commute yet! :(
> 
> I will set up the nov thread now! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Here is the November Thread! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...esting-party-thread-join-me.html#post34027027

So for those who got a visit from the witch I'll you over there. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Sheylee - your lines look fab! H&H 9 months! 

Mumanddad - so sorry AF arrived. :hugs:

Cookie - I know what you mean about the healthy eating! I'm an emotional eater too and my diet has been awful this past week! I really need to get back to eating healthy and back to yoga. We should try and lose weight together as I could do with losing a few pound too (I'm about 10lb heavier than on my wedding day so would like to lose that if I could).

Aks - I'm not sure about cervix position. Sorry. What are your other symptoms? 

Crystal - do you take your temp first thing in the morning after at least 4 hours continuous sleep without getting up and out of bed? As your suppose to take it first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you move. As any movement could effect the temperature. Also are you using a BBT thermometer? As they are more sensitive than normal thermometers.

Liz - I love your name! (I'm a Liz too!) :) sorry but I don't know anything about pcos. 

Kosmik - your bd timing sounds great! FX'd you caught that eggy! :spermy:


----------



## aks517

Bing28 said:


> Sheylee - your lines look fab! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Mumanddad - so sorry AF arrived. :hugs:
> 
> Cookie - I know what you mean about the healthy eating! I'm an emotional eater too and my diet has been awful this past week! I really need to get back to eating healthy and back to yoga. We should try and lose weight together as I could do with losing a few pound too (I'm about 10lb heavier than on my wedding day so would like to lose that if I could).
> 
> Aks - I'm not sure about cervix position. Sorry. What are your other symptoms?
> 
> Crystal - do you take your temp first thing in the morning after at least 4 hours continuous sleep without getting up and out of bed? As your suppose to take it first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you move. As any movement could effect the temperature. Also are you using a BBT thermometer? As they are more sensitive than normal thermometers.
> 
> Liz - I love your name! (I'm a Liz too!) :) sorry but I don't know anything about pcos.
> 
> Kosmik - your bd timing sounds great! FX'd you caught that eggy! :spermy:



Intermittent nausea, sore boobs, tired. That's about it! Sounds promising but I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## crystlmcd

Bing28 said:


> Crystal - do you take your temp first thing in the morning after at least 4 hours continuous sleep without getting up and out of bed? As your suppose to take it first thing in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you move. As any movement could effect the temperature. Also are you using a BBT thermometer? As they are more sensitive than normal thermometers.

I set my alarm for the same time every morning and temp as soon as it goes off, before I get out of bed. The only movement is hitting the snooze button and grabbing my thermometer. I had 1 temp much earlier this cycle where I had horrible sleep so I discarded that temp. Otherwise, I sleep well every night. I do have a BBT thermometer also. Not sure what else I may be doing to cause issues with my temps.


----------



## Iria

mumanddad said:


> I think I'm out! Little confused.
> 
> Tmi sorry
> 
> Just went to the toilet and before I thought I hadn't checked my cervix and cm today, so did before.
> My cervix is still high, and it was very wet tmi sorry. When I checked on my finger was lots and lots of creamy cm with pink streaks in :( never had this before!
> Looks like af is sneaking in slowly. I could cry :, (

hi Mumanddad,

did it hurt you when you examed yourself? Perhaps you could scratch yourself ? Just an idea... as in my case I sometimes struggle with thermometer while taking temp down there.. sometimes it seem like a tircky method ;/
I hope we gonna end up this month with loots of positive sticks!! 

According to my feritlity friend temp chart, I am 6DPO which sucks cause I was thinking it was already 10 days:cry: I think I messed up my chart..

ugghh.. waiting for Friday to test..


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. Just got caught up on the thread. Too much to respond to, so I will just say congrats, good luck, sorry and welcome.

Not much here. Cd6 and hubby is out of town. He gets back on Friday and we will try to do every other day until a positive opk. I will be joining November and check back here hoping for more bfp.


----------



## Iria

Ohh gosh, sorry Mumanddad..
I just saw your post above abt af.. silly me..
;/


----------



## Bing28

Just got home from work and we have a weavel infestation in our pantry! :cry:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh no bing! I hope you can get that taken care of, although it sounds like it's very late where you are.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

sheylee said:


> Oops... Should show now!

Yeah!!!! Whohooo! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cookie1979

mumanddad - so sorry you are out. Good luck for this next cycle xx

Bing - yes woud be good to have a diet buddy, have about 12 lbs to lose intially and possibly then a stone after that, but I'm focusing on those 12 lbs first and will see how I feel.

Crystlmcd - when I first started temping my temps were very erratic before I ovulated, so maybe you are just one of those people who has erratic temps pre-ovulation. Hopefully it will start going up soon and you'll get your cross hairs.

AFM - I'm feeling much better today, the big cloud over me seems to have lifted!!! Phew!! My temp after yesterdays dip went right back up so thats good, last cycle it did the exact same thing at 7/8 dpo, this time the dip rise was at 5/6 dpo so I'm not going to think anything of it. Boobs are still sore, they hurt down the sides which is a good sign as means my progesterone is raised, only other thing is this morning I've had stabbing pains in the outer side of my left boob, was very ouchie. Its eased off now though. Not much else going on, but early days. I need to get my bfp to be able to cope with my friends pregnancy lol xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I had a freak out moment. I noticed my boob felt like it is burning and I felt it and noticed it was the lump hurt. I have fibrocystic breast. So lumps are not new but I have never had one hurt. I go to the doctor in two weeks and I know I won't get in sooner. I don't know if it is a weird symptom because I am about to ovulate or what. But I am trying not to freak out until I talk to my doctor.


----------



## drjo718

So excited my blood work confirmed ovulation! Now I get to test as planned around the 28th :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I could use a diet buddy!! And umm... What's a weavel??:shrug::blush:


----------



## Bing28

Sorry misspelt it. They are spelt weevils and are little black bugs you get in flour/grains etc! Need to make sure I keep them all in jars in future to contain any future outbreak! 

Yah to diet buddies...so how will this work?? As my motivation is awful unless I've got someone dragging me outside to exercise Lol! 

Xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi! I also could use a diet buddy! I can afford to lose about 10-20. But I was afraid to try to lose weight for fear of it affecting future pregnancy/baby. However I see so many ladies on b&b that are losing weight WHILE ttc soooo...I will join whoever else on this journey as well (so far we have Cookie, Bing, and MnG???). 

And yeah what is a weavel??? At first I read it as weasel, then I reread and saw weavel?? No clue...:shrug:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thanks Bing!! Makes sense to me now. We have something like that here, but not sure what they are called as I have never experienced it! 

I lack the motivation too...So I don't know how it will work! :haha:

Here's to weight loss buddies. We need to do a separate thread??? As I'm sure not everyone wants to be part of it :haha:


----------



## Cookie1979

That was handy, typed out a reply, about to hit post and it decided to have an error and I lost it all.

MommytoLBG - No harm in dieting while trying to conceive, I was doing a ridiculously strict diet when I conceived my son, pretty much just lived on bars and shakes. I've lost 2 stone (28 lbs) since I started trying, done me a world of good, taken my cycles from 60 odd days long down to 31 days long, shorter than even when I conceived my son.

Bing - Not sure how we'd support eachtother, maybe as MommytoLBG suggests, set up a seperate thread.

Well Google has pretty much convinced me that I could get my bfp due to the stabbing pains along the side of my left boob and under my armpit. Don't let me down again Google!!! lol

xx


----------



## Leti

cookie, I had that with my last bfp started on dpo4, So it is def an good sign. Fxd.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Is it Thursday yet?? *tapping fingers*


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, so sorry that AF got you! :( I hope you were able to find the comfort you needed in hubby's arms last night. :hugs: I had thought about doing the at home sperm analysis too (or rather, having DH do it to be exact :haha: ) but I hadn't thought about all the stuff that it doesn't test for. Good thinking, Bing! I might have to consider that more...

Mumand, so sorry that the :witch: got you too! :hugs:

Bing, wow! You really had to work late, and then a 2 hour commute on top of that?! I would never manage a 2 hour commute each way every day. That would drive me bonkers! Thanks so much for setting up the November thread! I really appreciate it. :) I'm going to go join it now! I'm 99% sure I O'd yesterday so I could technically still test again in October, but I'm going to try really hard to wait until November.

Cookie, so glad you're feeling better about things today! Yay! :happydance:

Emilie, I know it's hard, but try not to worry about it too much, especially if you're worried about breast cancer. I've read that very, very rarely is there pain associated with breast cancer. :hugs:

Drjo, yay for your bw confirming O! So excited for you! I really, really hope you caught it!!!

I think I could probably use a weight loss buddy too. I'm up about 10 lbs since we got married too...I was up 15, lost 8, then gained about 3 back. :/ Which is really annoying since I gained that 15 in less than a year! Ugh! I would really like to lose another 15 total or so. That's what I was down to about 8 months before we got married, gained about 5 of it back before the wedding, then the other 15 after. I just enjoy junky, crappy food too much! :( I think I just need to work on moderation more than anything, and quit snacking so much! Oh, and that pesky exercising would be good too. :winkwink:


----------



## Leti

Question...Has anyone had no CM when ovulating? I used to have it until march this year. Now its gone.

I've read about Evening Primrose, has anyone tried?

Or anything else?

Thanks for the help


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm also working on losing weight while TTC. I've been at it for a little while as I've got more to lose than I'd like to admit. Hubby joined the gym with me so that's been helpful.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Leti- 
I took EPO for all of 3 days.. It gave me raging migraines and haven't taken them again. But I have heard it does work for others.


----------



## Cookie1979

Leti - I did try EPO but didn't last long as it gave me migraines. I have good cm before ovulation so I wouldn't have noticed that side of things anyway. Have you tried a lube? I recently bought Preseed, read lots of good reviews about it. Also read a cough medicine can increase cm, not sure of the name but I'm sure if you googled it you'd find out. Ooooh I hope my breasts pains are a positive, after so many bfns over the last year and a half I really don't want to get my hopes up.

Turtle - I love junk food too and have struggled with my weight for years and years, since I was a young teen infact. Also an emotiona eater so this weekend I drowned myself in Indian food and ribs!!! lol ok they were 2 meals I had but I used food make me feel better.

x


----------



## Cookie1979

MnGmakes3 - just realised we both said EOP gave us migraines! Nasty stuff!!


----------



## Leti

I guess I will try it for next cycle and pray I don't get the migraines!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks turtle...yeah im feeling better today. Just needed a sulking day along with chocolate lol. Im thinking we may end up ditching ttc for a bit and just see what happens but we arent sure yet. Im also looking into local fertility clinics and see what we can do in our financial range. We are a lower income family, so we cant afford ivf etc or extensive testing. Right now we just want to look into our options. I just think it was hard on me as I just didnt want to land being one with fertility issues. But such is life. Good luck to everyone else for october :)


----------



## Lanfear333

Cookie1979 said:


> Leti - I did try EPO but didn't last long as it gave me migraines. I have good cm before ovulation so I wouldn't have noticed that side of things anyway. Have you tried a lube? I recently bought Preseed, read lots of good reviews about it. Also read a cough medicine can increase cm, not sure of the name but I'm sure if you googled it you'd find out. Ooooh I hope my breasts pains are a positive, after so many bfns over the last year and a half I really don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Turtle - I love junk food too and have struggled with my weight for years and years, since I was a young teen infact. Also an emotiona eater so this weekend I drowned myself in Indian food and ribs!!! lol ok they were 2 meals I had but I used food make me feel better.
> 
> x

Leti, we used Preseed this cycle, too. I have ewcm, but also thought it couldn't hurt to make sure I cover all bases.

Also, I'd also join the weight loss group. I'd like to drop about 10lbs.


----------



## starryjune

I'm out, the witch arrived and temp dropped way down, below baseline :(. :witch: :nope:

I'm exhausted on every level after these past 7 months of trying with the early MC last month, and have decided that while I WILL go see a doctor (hubby too) to see IF we can even have kids, I am going to take a break from the charting, temping, planning madness until at least the new year... maybe for good. I have bipolar disorder and lupus and all this has been too hard to take. I need to keep myself safe. 

On a positive note, we have 4 wine club pick-ups plus a tasting party this weekend (we live near Napa/Sonoma). :wine:And I have a bottle of viognier chilling in the fridge, waiting for me when I get home from work. Bottoms up and baby dust for those still waiting.:dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Cookie1979 said:


> MnGmakes3 - just realised we both said EOP gave us migraines! Nasty stuff!!

Yea and it wasn't even something that happened later in the day where I had to guess what the migraine could be from... These were instant within minutes! I wonder why???:shrug:


----------



## Leti

Whoo hooo!!! my nipples are hurting me!! :) :) :) :happydance::happydance: ouch!


----------



## aks517

Woohoo! Mine too! I never thought that would be something to cheer about but it's so exciting!!


----------



## Leti

I know!!! "normal" people must think we are crazy!!! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

starryjune said:


> I'm out, the witch arrived and temp dropped way down, below baseline :(. :witch: :nope:
> 
> I'm exhausted on every level after these past 7 months of trying with the early MC last month, and have decided that while I WILL go see a doctor (hubby too) to see IF we can even have kids, I am going to take a break from the charting, temping, planning madness until at least the new year... maybe for good. I have bipolar disorder and lupus and all this has been too hard to take. I need to keep myself safe.
> 
> On a positive note, we have 4 wine club pick-ups plus a tasting party this weekend (we live near Napa/Sonoma). :wine:And I have a bottle of viognier chilling in the fridge, waiting for me when I get home from work. Bottoms up and baby dust for those still waiting.:dust:

I totally feel you...im at that point as well. Been trying for a year and im exhausted. Next payday im going to go get me some smirnoff twisted lol. Im not done trying for good yet, but going to look into what may be going on. Hugs to you.


----------



## crystlmcd

So apparently my temps could be all crazy because I sleep with my mouth open. I had no idea that would cause issues since I sleep with my mouth open every night and not just sometimes. I'm not really digging on temping vaginally so now I don't know what I'm going to do. At least that clears up some confusion.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Turtle0630 said:


> Orion, so sorry that AF got you! :( I hope you were able to find the comfort you needed in hubby's arms last night. :hugs: I had thought about doing the at home sperm analysis too (or rather, having DH do it to be exact :haha: ) but I hadn't thought about all the stuff that it doesn't test for. Good thinking, Bing! I might have to consider that more...
> 
> Mumand, so sorry that the :witch: got you too! :hugs:
> 
> Bing, wow! You really had to work late, and then a 2 hour commute on top of that?! I would never manage a 2 hour commute each way every day. That would drive me bonkers! Thanks so much for setting up the November thread! I really appreciate it. :) I'm going to go join it now! I'm 99% sure I O'd yesterday so I could technically still test again in October, but I'm going to try really hard to wait until November.
> 
> Cookie, so glad you're feeling better about things today! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Emilie, I know it's hard, but try not to worry about it too much, especially if you're worried about breast cancer. I've read that very, very rarely is there pain associated with breast cancer. :hugs:
> 
> Drjo, yay for your bw confirming O! So excited for you! I really, really hope you caught it!!!
> 
> I think I could probably use a weight loss buddy too. I'm up about 10 lbs since we got married too...I was up 15, lost 8, then gained about 3 back. :/ Which is really annoying since I gained that 15 in less than a year! Ugh! I would really like to lose another 15 total or so. That's what I was down to about 8 months before we got married, gained about 5 of it back before the wedding, then the other 15 after. I just enjoy junky, crappy food too much! :( I think I just need to work on moderation more than anything, and quit snacking so much! Oh, and that pesky exercising would be good too. :winkwink:

Actually the no pain with breast cancer is a myth. My doctor said it can hurt. He has seen so many women not come in to get there breast checked because there was pain and it was cancer and they caught it late. My aunt had breast pain from the beginning when she had breast cancer. It is the more common breast cancers that don't have pain. But I have a family history of the less common breast cancer. I do worry. But I do think it is from ovulation but I will find out for sure. But anyway. It has been only been in the past few years that they realized that there is pain and it isn't as rare as they thought. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Cookie1979

Crystlmcd - that's one question I forgot to ask!! Yes temping orally can give very erratic temps, I would switch to vaginal temping next cycle. X

Starryjune - ttc can be emotionally draining, I had a break earlier this year and it did help. Alot of people find once they stop trying it happens. X

Leti - what was your breast/under arm pain like?? Mines quite painful! I've not had it since I started ttc but I did have it years and years ago and it was caused by hormones, epo got rid of it (low dose is ok just high dose that gives me migraines).

Xx


----------



## Leti

cookie, I remember it was very painful, and on one side only, the other boob was heavy but not painful. I could not even lay face down in bed.


----------



## Cookie1979

Yep mines on the side of my left breast. Oh I hope it means something, really don't want to get my hopes up. Xx


----------



## Leti

here is a link that might be helpful
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=20

Sorry I'm such a huge symptom spotter.


----------



## Lanfear333

Leti said:


> here is a link that might be helpful
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=20
> 
> Sorry I'm such a huge symptom spotter.

I found this chart once and haven't been able to find it since! Thank you, Leti!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Leti xx


----------



## orionfox

I posted this on the november thread but figured i would post it here too as most havent moved over yet: Ok well I talked to dh today, and we think its best that we take a couple months off and resume in the new year. This year of trying has just not been good. Im saddened that things just havent worked out for us, but this is for the best at this point. For now we are going to focus on getting healthier (im overweight so im sure thats a factor) and eating more fertility rich foods. Every month that passes by becomes more depressing a frustrating. So we are basically NTNP until the new year. If it happens while on our break we will be happy. But for now I will just be popping in and out to see how everyone is doing etc. Good luck ladies and hope for lots of BFPs


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello everyone!! What a lot to catch up on!! I too am very unhealthy ...since finishing work I have had a twirl, a kitkat chunky, a pack of French fries and nuggets and chips for dinner as well as a two hour nap.....sounds worse written down! 

So tempted to test today but it's still to early. I WILL WAIT TILL FRIDAY exactly two weeks since positive ovulation test. Not hopeful this month as I have no symptoms beyond 'fuller breastsm' which I got during ovuLation too. Probably see lots of you in the November thread soon!

Good luck with the NTNP Orion xx


----------



## crystlmcd

Good luck during your break, orion. Hopefully your bfp comes soon and your break relieves some stress.


----------



## orionfox

Thanks lou :)


----------



## Leti

That will be a healthy break, both physically and emotionally. Good luck and Relax!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks ladies...we both for sure will relax and take it easy. Sometimes a break is all that is needed.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thought this would brighten some moods today, a cute way this lady told her OH she was pregnant! check it out, super cute!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for all the well wishes. Mom is back home again but tired and not feeling too great. Means so much to have somewhere to just 'say' it out loud/ talk about it. :flower:
Cheering all you ladies waiting to test!!
Congrats on the bfps!!! :yipee:
:dust:


----------



## Cookie1979

Orion - I did a similar thing in Jan last year, took a break, lost over a stone, started trying again and continued with the weightloss. The weightloss greatly helped my cycles, unfortunately not pregnant yet but hopefully it will happen. Good luck. X

Canada - it's such a hard thing to go through, it's been 5 years since I lost my mum (well officially will be next month) and its been a tough old road but I came out the other side and so will you.

X


----------



## orionfox

Thanks cookie...im actually lucky that i have regular cycles. They used to be all over the place until i used bc to regulate it. Now everything is great. Ive had a bit of weight loss and starting to eat healthier, but need to work on things more. I want to get on more vitamins etc to help lengthen my af more than the typical 2 days (used to be about 7 a few yrs ago), and focus on my bodies inner health. Its been great having this forum so far as ive learned soooo much from it. And even though im taking a small break, im going to still read all the posts and comment from time to time. This is really the only place i can talk about all the nitty gritty stuff lol. Including laughing about inspecting units lol.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am very emotional and it has been a rough day. I had to rush my mom to the hospital. She had a stroke she is expected to make a full recover but it was hard to see her like that. I am emotionally drain and just sitting here crying.


----------



## Cookie1979

Orion - Hopefully relaxing abit will do the trick for you.

Emilie - Sorry to hear about your Mum, good news though that she's going to make a full recovery though. Hope you are feeling abit better. 

I'm sitting here googling symptoms!! Just pointless really, its not going to tell me anything, but still I keep looking!! Come on 2ww get a move on!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Cookie I am doing better. So I am ovulating so we dtd well I started having what felt like period cramps during. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Turtle0630

lizlovelust said:


> Thought this would brighten some moods today, a cute way this lady told her OH she was pregnant! check it out, super cute!

Liz, that's super cute! Thanks for sharing that! I love his reaction, and how he just doesn't want to stop hugging her. That made me smile. :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, good luck in your break. I really hope you're able to recharge and re-energize yourself, both physically and mentally. And I hope you get your bfp once you stop fully trying! I have everything crossed for you! I'm glad that you'll still be stopping in to say hi and catch up. :)

Lou, that's cracking me up what you ate yesterday just after work! Too funny. Glad I'm not alone in my love for junk food. Ice cream and chips are my biggest downfalls. I used to be one of those lucky people who could eat whatever I wanted and never gain a lb. I would always say that my body was playing a cruel trick on me and one of these days, it was allllll going to catch back up to me. I think I was right! Now I seem to gain by just looking at food! Ugh!

Canada, I'm glad to hear your mom is back home again. I really hope she's able to get some rest and be comfortable. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Canada, my heart goes out to you. <3. Its great to hear your mom is home, I hope she's able to relax and spend time together. :hugs:

Orion, I've taken a break before and it's the best thing we could have done, not only for my sanity but also for those around me lol . I hope you do come back and keep us updated if you do get that BFP!

Liz, thanks for the share! Super cute video. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome ladies! I thought it was super cute! Anyways I woke up this morning to quite a bit of blood... And cramps! But I'm only 6DPO theres no way it's AF, could it be my pcos? :(


----------



## Cookie1979

livlovelust - not sure if it would be pcos or not, I know pcos causes spotting but not sure about heavy bleeding. I've had spotting because of it but only ever been a small amount. Did you definitely ovulate 6 days ago? Could it be that you o'd earlier than you thought?


----------



## lizlovelust

I don't temp anymore cause of my pcos I go by my body symptoms and I've always been spot on, the day my breasts start to hurt I could as 1DPO. And I had EWCM that day too. Haven't been wrong yet but I guess there's always a first time for everything!


----------



## Cookie1979

Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## lizlovelust

It's still there but lots lighter, only when I wipe and barely on the panty liner, cramps still pretty bad :(


----------



## Cookie1979

hmmm that's a strange one. I guess all you can do is wait and see what happens, if its not like an af (as in heavy and continues) then maybe put it down as a random bleed. I really don't know what to suggest, so I'm not much help. Has this ever happened before? x


----------



## lizlovelust

Nope never happened before :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ladies - I check bnb a million times a day....its like I subconsciously think its going to make the 2ww shorter....I think I'm losing my mind!:haha:


----------



## aks517

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I check bnb a million times a day....its like I subconsciously think its going to make the 2ww shorter....I think I'm losing my mind!:haha:

Me too. It kinda helps. That and sugar cookies. ;-)


----------



## MnGmakes3

lizlovelust said:


> It's still there but lots lighter, only when I wipe and barely on the panty liner, cramps still pretty bad :(

Can it be IB?? Is it dark or pinkish??


----------



## Leti

lizlovelust, 6dpo its early for both implantation bleed and AF, unless you ovulated earlier that you though.

Cookie, how is your pain today?

Liz, cute video Thanks!


----------



## Leti

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies - I check bnb a million times a day....its like I subconsciously think its going to make the 2ww shorter....I think I'm losing my mind!:haha:

I do the same:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

MnGmakes3 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> It's still there but lots lighter, only when I wipe and barely on the panty liner, cramps still pretty bad :(
> 
> Can it be IB?? Is it dark or pinkish??Click to expand...

It's kinda inbetween dark and pink, so I have no idea! It's never happened to me before! I've had spotting before but not like this and never with cramps!:shrug:


----------



## Cookie1979

Hey Leti, it's still hurting today, not quite as bad as yesterday but definitely still there and still the outer side of my left breast and under my armpit. Front of boobs are less sore though.

Any symptoms going on with you? I check bnb throughout the day and also google the same things over and over again like its going to suddenly tell me 100% that I am pregnant!!! lol

xx


----------



## Leti

I had nipple pain yesterday, today they also got better. Still hurt a Little when I walk.

It never gets old, every cycle I google stuff and stalk bnb... all through the 2ww.

Whit all this technologies you will think they would have invented something to tell if you are pregnant right after conception.... but noooooo...


----------



## crystlmcd

My boobs are super sore today. Never thought I'd be so happy about that


----------



## Cookie1979

Crystlmcd - decided to give up on temping? When I originally temped I did it orally, my temps were all over the place and then I'd worry about opening my mouth in my sleep and then my sleep was interrupted due to worry. Taking your temperature vaginally is much better. 

My boobs are sore too, not my normal sore though, more stabbing pains and a burning sensation and getting it a bit in my right boob now aswell. Boobs aren't bigger but then again even when I was pregnant I didn't get bigger boobs, didn't produce milk either but that's a whole different story.

Still waiting for my hpt's to arrive, ok they aren't due til at least tomorrow but was hoping they'd be early. 

Xx


----------



## crystlmcd

Yeah, I decided to wait and start again next cycle since there's no way to know which temps were good and which weren't. So just going off of my OK again this cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so nauseous and light headed, still spotting but not like when I woke up, it's lighter now. Could this be IB? I feel so week, doesn't feel like normal AF's.... and it's way too early for AF...


----------



## MnGmakes3

lizlovelust said:


> I feel so nauseous and light headed, still spotting but not like when I woke up, it's lighter now. Could this be IB? I feel so week, doesn't feel like normal AF's.... and it's way too early for AF...

I think it's possible.. Especially if you Od earlier than you think.


----------



## Rach87

Af due tomorrow or possibly Friday. Please stay away!!! Tested today and cant quite tell if i see a very faint line or my eyes are playing tricks on me. Hubs says he sees it too. He was so cute, he knew i was going to test, and i could here him pacing, then he popped his head in after about 30 sec and said "you pregnant yet?" I was still just putting in my contacts. Lol hadn't even tested....or closed the door to go. His cuteness is making this fun. Sorry im a mushmellow. (Maybe its baby hormones....we'll see in the next day or so!) :happydance:


----------



## Cookie1979

livlovelust - I guess theres a chance it could be IB, or it could just be PCOS being a git. How is the bleeding today and how are you feeling?

Rach87 - its nice that you can share the ttc journey and he's excited about you testing, I wish I'd had that with my hubby but when I got my bfp we were planning our wedding and it was a shock and his initial reaction wasn't wonderful. Infact mine wasn't either as I was not in a good place (was grieving for my mum and had an mc 6 months before) but it was fine once we both got our heads round it. This time we're trying so will be nice to share the excitement of a bfp together...if it ever happens. Fingers crossed its a line, I get terrible line eye!!

Not much going on with me today, 8 dpo and still getting the pain in my left breast, had some in my right. Its a dull shooting almost pulsating pain that comes and goes and goes under my armpit. Had a few headaches too and niggles in my pelvic area, but headaches could be me getting over my cold (although feel fine now) and pelvic niggles could be my ibs.

xx


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone. Just popping back in to catch up...there is lots to catch up on! 

Canada - I hope your mum is feeling a bit better. At least she is out of hospital now and in the comfort of her own home. :hugs:

Emilie - I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery, my MILL had a mini-stroke back in July and is now back to normal. But if was a worrying time for us all so I know how you feel. :hugs: 

Cookie - FX'd the breast pain is a good sign! 

Liz - I hope it was IB! FX'd for you. 

Rach - that's cute about your hubby! When we first started TTC I was a bit of a POAS addict (I've calmed down a lot now) and hubby wanted to film every test I did because he wanted it on film when we got our BFP! It use to stress me out loads so I told him off for stressing me out and now he doesn't ask when I'm testing! :haha: 

Whoever posted that video it was really cute too! :) 

If anyone sets up a weight loss thread then let me know! :thumbup: 

Afm - not much going on! CD9 today and just waiting for ovulation! We're going to DTD eod from tonight and then every day for three days once I get my positive OPK!


----------



## Cookie1979

Bing - thats pretty much SMEP isn't it? That's what we did this time although didn't do the 3rd day as I had a cold and felt yuk. Hoping we did enough, but feel like our timing was pretty good. Good luck, I've read some good things about SMEP.

x


----------



## Bing28

Yes it's pretty much SMEP although the official SMEP is to start eod from CD8, then every day for 3 days from positive OPK, miss a day, then bd again for one final day! 

I hope you feeling better now after your cold. 

Xx


----------



## Cookie1979

Yeh fine now thanks, before having a child I was a big wimp but now I barely register having a cold...like motherhood suddenly toughens you up!!! lol

I dont get how missing a day then doing it the next is really worth it as surely thats after ovulation? Anyway if we aren't successful this cycle will do SMEP properly next cycle, and preseed aswell...it only arrived on our last bd day so only got to use it once.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Rach - I hope its a true line in the next day or two! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm 4dpo and NOT patient at all this month..just want to test! I kind of want this month over (since I had a cp last month) because I think my chances are slim.


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm sure I heard that you are very fertile after a cp, so you have a very good chance. xx


----------



## Turtle0630

MnG, good luck at your appointment today! I really hope they find nice, big eggs waiting for you to release with that trigger shot. :thumbup: Please keep us posted! 

Lizlove, sorry that you're having such confusing symptoms this month! :( I really hope they turn into something good for you! :)

Kozmik, I tend to do that too, checking back in constantly as if I think it will make the wait shorter somehow! Or like Cookie said, I google the same things over and over and over, hoping that one of them will just magically tell me somehow that I'm actually pregnant! I don't think ttc turns us into the most logical people... :haha:

Aks, I agree...I think sugar cookies WOULD help! Mmmmm....now I want a cookie... :)

Rach, that's super cute about your hubby and his waiting for you to test! I love it! :) The first time I tested I expected DH to be anxiously awaiting the results. He was just hanging out on the couch but I thought he was trying not to crowd me and was playing it cool. After I was done and it was a negative, I told him "Well, it was negative, but it is awfully early to test so you never know!" to which he replied "Oh I forgot you were even doing that. I was wondering why you jumped out of bed so early this morning!" (I normally stay in bed until the last possible second) Ha! That's great that you're both seeing something, I have everything crossed for you that the line is really there! Keep us posted! 

Shey, how are you doing? Are those tests still getting darker and darker? Should I change it on here yet? :)

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test, so many promising symptoms flying around this thread! I can't wait to see more bfp's, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Lanfear333

FX for you Rach. Nice to see someone else from MI here!


----------



## Leti

Hello everyone, 

KozmikKitten, I also heard that you are more fertile after the cp because of all the remaining hormones on your body.

Cookie, that is a good sign that you still have breast pain! Fdx.

AFM, 8 dpo today! the week is dragging... no symptoms.... and had a spike in my temps today, have no clue if that means anything.


----------



## Cookie1979

Leti - the sharp stabbing pains seem to have eased off this afternoon, but feeling much more tender now on the side of my boob which is unusual for me as any discomfort I have is usually upfront. Weird how my right boob is pretty much ok. Ouch I say the pain has eased, but hurting again under my armpit. If my tests have arrived (hubby seems to think so) then I'll probably test later as I have no self control. Nice that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww, yay to your spike. You got a chart to share? xx


----------



## caringo

T-2 days...maybe...


----------



## Leti

Well I started to temp really late in the cycle, but here it is 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5400b4

My test also arrived today, I saw the box this morning when I was stepping out for work, but I'm going to try to wait until Sunday... Saturday maybe.


----------



## Leti

caringo that is exciting!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh so I think it's AF as its still lightly bleeding :( cramps are gone but I'm only 7DPO there's no way I Oed earlier. The bleeding isn't enough to fill a panty liner though but when I go potty there seems to be a scent amount with a couple clumps :( ugh


----------



## Leti

lizlovelust said:


> Ugh so I think it's AF as its still lightly bleeding :( cramps are gone but I'm only 7DPO there's no way I Oed earlier. The bleeding isn't enough to fill a panty liner though but when I go potty there seems to be a scent amount with a couple clumps :( ugh

Sorry lizlovelust,

I got my period 4 days earlier one time, but it was full blown AF.
Have you tested just in case?


----------



## sheylee

Turtle0630 said:


> MnG, good luck at your appointment today! I really hope they find nice, big eggs waiting for you to release with that trigger shot. :thumbup: Please keep us posted!
> 
> Lizlove, sorry that you're having such confusing symptoms this month! :( I really hope they turn into something good for you! :)
> 
> Kozmik, I tend to do that too, checking back in constantly as if I think it will make the wait shorter somehow! Or like Cookie said, I google the same things over and over and over, hoping that one of them will just magically tell me somehow that I'm actually pregnant! I don't think ttc turns us into the most logical people... :haha:
> 
> Aks, I agree...I think sugar cookies WOULD help! Mmmmm....now I want a cookie... :)
> 
> Rach, that's super cute about your hubby and his waiting for you to test! I love it! :) The first time I tested I expected DH to be anxiously awaiting the results. He was just hanging out on the couch but I thought he was trying not to crowd me and was playing it cool. After I was done and it was a negative, I told him "Well, it was negative, but it is awfully early to test so you never know!" to which he replied "Oh I forgot you were even doing that. I was wondering why you jumped out of bed so early this morning!" (I normally stay in bed until the last possible second) Ha! That's great that you're both seeing something, I have everything crossed for you that the line is really there! Keep us posted!
> 
> Shey, how are you doing? Are those tests still getting darker and darker? Should I change it on here yet? :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test, so many promising symptoms flying around this thread! I can't wait to see more bfp's, keep 'em coming!

I haven't taken anymore home test, but af is still it here and three days late. I had blood work done on Tuesday and I am anxiously waiting for a call back from my doctor to confirm!! 

My sleep pattern is completely messed up! Waking up every night around 2 and up until about 4... I had this with my daughter but not this early! Can't complain though, other than that I am feeling great!


----------



## crystlmcd

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I'm having a SUPER boring day at work today. I've had tons of creamy CM the last 2 days, more than I've ever had before. I'm only about 6DPO though, so I still have some waiting to do before I can test. :-=


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sooo..... whomever has been following me along.. here are my results from the "internal inspection" as my husband so named it :)

First off..the ultrasound tech just rammed the probe into me... and my rammed..i really mean rammed...she could have at least bought me a beer first ;)

The left ovary had 2 follicles, both measuring at 14mm...good news! Then she went on a hunt for the right ovary..and we wait..and wait..more pressure.. I started to get worried it was somehow missing until i adjusted my rump and 'relaxed' a little more... :dohh: The right side had a 15mm follicle and then a tiny 10. Im ASSUMING the growth rate is 1mm per day but I have no clue how that relates to the Femara this cycle.
Anyway the bad news is I now have to travel to Salem with the trigger shot and take that Saturday evening. We have so much going on this wkend with BFF and her hubby, I'll just have to take it before we leave the hotel room. The silver lining is DTD is scheduled for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday..so we'll just have to come home early sunday and get it on :)

Im really excited this cycle!! (sorry this was an about me post, Im trying to clean this pig sty of a house bc BFF and her hubby are staying with us tonight before we leave at 5am) I promise I will catch up with everyone soon!!


----------



## sheylee

MnGmakes3 said:


> Sooo..... whomever has been following me along.. here are my results from the "internal inspection" as my husband so named it :)
> 
> First off..the ultrasound tech just rammed the probe into me... and my rammed..i really mean rammed...she could have at least bought me a beer first ;)
> 
> The left ovary had 2 follicles, both measuring at 14mm...good news! Then she went on a hunt for the right ovary..and we wait..and wait..more pressure.. I started to get worried it was somehow missing until i adjusted my rump and 'relaxed' a little more... :dohh: The right side had a 15mm follicle and then a tiny 10. Im ASSUMING the growth rate is 1mm per day but I have no clue how that relates to the Femara this cycle.
> Anyway the bad news is I now have to travel to Salem with the trigger shot and take that Saturday evening. We have so much going on this wkend with BFF and her hubby, I'll just have to take it before we leave the hotel room. The silver lining is DTD is scheduled for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday..so we'll just have to come home early sunday and get it on :)
> 
> Im really excited this cycle!! (sorry this was an about me post, Im trying to clean this pig sty of a house bc BFF and her hubby are staying with us tonight before we leave at 5am) I promise I will catch up with everyone soon!!

LOL, I just burst out laughing at my desk at "she could have bought me a beer first" 

Good luck this cycle, sounds very promising :)


----------



## crystlmcd

Yay MnG! So excited for you! FX this is your cycle


----------



## Leti

Very excited MGM. Fxd!


----------



## LouOscar01

Emilie - so sorry about your mum, you've been having such a tough time, you must be very brave!! Xxxx

I too have been having boob pain and they seem fuller! No idea if that's period or pregnancy as I haven't been off the pill long enough to know! 2ww is up tomorrow but I'm going to wait till Saturday so that I can weep or celebrate without work getting in the way!!


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Sooo..... whomever has been following me along.. here are my results from the "internal inspection" as my husband so named it :)
> 
> First off..the ultrasound tech just rammed the probe into me... and my rammed..i really mean rammed...she could have at least bought me a beer first ;)
> 
> The left ovary had 2 follicles, both measuring at 14mm...good news! Then she went on a hunt for the right ovary..and we wait..and wait..more pressure.. I started to get worried it was somehow missing until i adjusted my rump and 'relaxed' a little more... :dohh: The right side had a 15mm follicle and then a tiny 10. Im ASSUMING the growth rate is 1mm per day but I have no clue how that relates to the Femara this cycle.
> Anyway the bad news is I now have to travel to Salem with the trigger shot and take that Saturday evening. We have so much going on this wkend with BFF and her hubby, I'll just have to take it before we leave the hotel room. The silver lining is DTD is scheduled for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday..so we'll just have to come home early sunday and get it on :)
> 
> Im really excited this cycle!! (sorry this was an about me post, Im trying to clean this pig sty of a house bc BFF and her hubby are staying with us tonight before we leave at 5am) I promise I will catch up with everyone soon!!

Haha, your so funny! 

That's great news about the DTD days being after your trip, as I know you were worried before about them being during your trip and you being unable to DTD due to you sharing a room with your BFF and her hubby! 

I hope you have a fantastic weekend...and I don't expect to here from you until Tuesday as you'll be busy :sex: :spermy: :wink:


----------



## MnGmakes3

> LOL, I just burst out laughing at my desk at "she could have bought me a beer first"
> 
> Good luck this cycle, sounds very promising

Oops!! hope you didnt snarfle that out your nose :) :p

You ladies are the best! I mean it!! :friends: Keep all those crossables crossed! :) 

Bing, I did tell BFF the situation and she said she didnt mind "getting lost" for a while. Whenever we all go somewhere we always end up going our separate ways for a bit anyway, so even if they don't leave its no big deal. The RE said it is not necessary Saturday but it couldnt hurt :) 

I appreciate all of you. 

Time to go finish cleaning..the kitchen awaits :) 
If I dont get a chance to check this before we leave I wish you all a lovely weekend!! See you all Sunday... after the DTD of course ;)


----------



## Babygirl3289

Hi I am new here, I am due to test on the 29th! I have been having sore boobs (on the sides and on the nipples), cramping (on and off) which I never cramp for a week plus straight, weird tingles/burning sensation in boobs. Anyone have these symptoms??


----------



## Turtle0630

Shey, I'm anxiously awaiting your update that the dr called back with good news! Good luck, please let us know!!!

Crystl, I hope your day livens up soon or better yet, that you get to go home soon! :)

MnG, that's GREAT news!!! So glad to hear it! I have a REALLY good feeling for you this cycle. I think the Femera was just what your body needed! And I think it's awesome that you don't have to worry about dtd until you get back into town. Now you can relax and enjoy your trip without that pressure or stress weighing on either of you. I hope you have a great time, can't wait to hear how the trip went on Sunday! (after you dtd, of course :winkwink:)


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck Mng! Sounds very promising :) really pulling for you and hope this is it!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck MnG! Have fun with all that BD'ing!

Welcome Babygirl! Sore or painful bb's is a sign of pregnancy in some women! Hope it is for you!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks KozmikKitten! I really do also! I don't remember having these cramps for this long after ovulation nor sore boobs until it was really close to AF. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cookie1979

Welcome babygirl xxx

MnG - Fx for you. The follicles sound promising.

Well my hpts arrived so I of course tested...shock horror BFN!! I know it's early but I feel like it's going to be another disappointing cycle.


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome, Babygirl! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck to you! Your symptoms sound promising for sure! :thumbup:

Cookie, sorry that you're feeling out so soon! :( I have my fingers crossed for you that that's not the case! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Turtle...just hard to think positive when we've been trying so long, struggling to believe that I'm ever going to get a bfp now. X


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks Cookie and Turtle! 

Cookie how many DPO are you? 

I think it is crazy how I got pregnant so quick with my daughter.. and I wasn't even trying, I was very young. But when I am now trying and am ready for a baby with my husband.. it is so hard! It doesn't make sense :(


----------



## Cookie1979

Same with me, didn't even try to get pregnant with my son, he was a happy surprise. Been trying for number 2 for 17 months and just feel like it's never going to happen. I'm 8 dpo, how about you? X


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome Babygirl!

I also have a son that I didn't try for when I was much younger. We can do this again!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Cookie - You are 8 dpo? And BFN? It's still very early :) Don't lose hope! 
I am roughly around 11-12dpo.. I am afraid to test though, but I think I will tomorrow morning. I tested when I was 8dpo and it was BFN. When I did an OPK it was positive on the Oct. 10th. So doesn't that mean I was going to be ovulation within 24-48 hours?


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thank you Lanfear! Yes baby dust please!! :-D

Cookie - And I have been off of BC for over 2 years now, but have recently started tracking my Ovulation for only a few months.


----------



## bnjwantababy

Add me to Oct 31st!


----------



## MamaBee413

Checking back in, I'm so hopeful for you all this time. 

Cookie & Leti, things are looking great! 

Babygirl; break out that test tomorrow morning! 

MnG, your news sounds promising and I love that all the timing is working out for you. Forget getting home to BD on Sunday, pull that car over and let out your inner teenager :happydance:

I've moved over to the November board, but will be testing again Oct 31 for fun (it will probably be too early - 9dpo)!


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee - You think I should test tomorrow then? :) SO nervous!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> MamaBee - You think I should test tomorrow then? :) SO nervous!!

I might not be the best person to ask...I like peeing on sticks. If I were you, I'd crack one open tomorrow morning with FMU. Although, you have to be able to write it off as possibly too early if it is a BFN.


----------



## Shannon30

Add me Oct. 29th!!!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Mamabee- FMU? lol - I will try tomorrow, should I use $1 store or Digital One step (target brand of clear blue digital). 

Shannon30- I am on track with you! Are you testing that day?


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Mamabee- FMU? lol - I will try tomorrow, should I use $1 store or Digital One step (target brand of clear blue digital).
> 
> Shannon30- I am on track with you! Are you testing that day?

FMU = First morning urine

I would just use the $1 store test, but either one will do the trick.


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee413 said:


> Babygirl3289 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabee- FMU? lol - I will try tomorrow, should I use $1 store or Digital One step (target brand of clear blue digital).
> 
> Shannon30- I am on track with you! Are you testing that day?
> 
> FMU = First morning urine
> 
> I would just use the $1 store test, but either one will do the trick.Click to expand...

Alrighty! Wish me luck everyone! I will test tomorrow morning ! :test: :dust:


----------



## Babygirl3289

So last night we DTD (tmi sorry).. and I had some spotting- which I figured may have been from DTD.. and then today not long a go I went to the bathroom and wiped and had very very little what looked like light colored blood.. only when I wiped but I had to really look to pay attention and see it..


----------



## LouOscar01

Testing tomorrow! Had a dream that AF arrived this morning...had a dream that I ovulated the night before I did so It's not a good sign!!!!!!!! Sore nipples though....never got that with period but have only had one natural period so far.


----------



## j_d_mommy

Can I join you ladies


----------



## Cookie1979

Babygirl - maybe IB or could just be random spotting. Good luck with testing x

LouOscar - good luck with testing. 

Welcome J_d_mommy - how many dpo are you?

I tested this morning, and got a BFN...I realise it's still early at 9 dpo, but a bfn just makes me think it's going to be the same as all the other cycles. Starting to feel depressed again. Makes me wonder how much longer I can do this for, I want a baby but I think I will have to put a limit on trying as failing leaves me miserable. I think 2 years of trying will be my max, which will be June. I'll be 36 then, I think 2 years is enough time to torture myself. I feel bad for my son, his two little friends that he's grown up with one has a little brother, the other is going to have a brother or sister in April...he looked at me sadly and told me he wants a brother or sister too. I'm trying I really am. :(


----------



## j_d_mommy

I believe I am 9 dpo. Last lmp was 10/2 had some cramping since 10/20 - now on and off throughout the last few days (ib) hopefully. And a few more other symptoms.


----------



## Iria

hello girls

sorry to be that quiet but had super ultra duper finger infection and had to deal with hospital and antibiotics and stuff like that...

as per symptoms: i ve been hungry since few days now, especially first in the morning i feel really starving... need to go to toilet way more often and the backache is a killer... 

i suppossed to test today but im so scared to see negative that im postponding that for tomorrow ;) besides i have only one test left and just dont want to go crazy as last month buying 6 of them !! 

anyone is testing tomorrow? 
how are the ladies who were going to test today with me??


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome j_d!


I wont be testing until next week....its sooooo far away!


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome j_d!


----------



## Leti

LouOscar01 said:


> Testing tomorrow! Had a dream that AF arrived this morning...had a dream that I ovulated the night before I did so It's not a good sign!!!!!!!! Sore nipples though....never got that with period but have only had one natural period so far.

Me too, had a dream that AF arrived, I really hope it means the opposite.


----------



## Leti

Cookie1979, don't get discouraged, yes 9dpo is way too early. 
And there is no reason to stop pursuing your dreams. My cube mate, she has a 5 yr old and was feeling the same, wanting a little brother or sister for him. She's finally pregnant at 39. 
So maybe if you want take a break from temping and testing and it will happen...


----------



## Leti

AFM I have no symptoms. Not even sore boobs anymore. :(
My temps went up again today, not sure if that means anything.
I am tempted to test tomorrow even tough I know is to early at 10 dpo
I was thinking of testing with blood. I read somewhere that you combine a few drops of blood with a few drops of water and test with that, and it is way more sensitive.
Any heard of this and knows the combination?


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: I'll get you added. j_d, did you have a testing date that you want me to put down for you? :)


----------



## j_d_mommy

Turtle I am testing until the witch shows. I have not a clue when I o'd. According to ovulation calculator I think it was somewhere between the 12-14. Let's say the 28th of Oct


----------



## lizlovelust

Still spotting today, it's very light still but bright red. Breasts still sore, fatigue, and today I'm having a weird twinge feeling on the left side of my abdomen


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Leti - I guess I'm just getting to the point where I question if it will ever happen. Got to keep hoping and trying. Temp going up could be a good sign, hoping my temp doesn't go down again tomorrow as it usually starts going down before af arrived. Boobs are sorer than they were and still getting the side boob/underarm pain.


----------



## orionfox

Yes cookie you may need to take a long break. I know in your sig you have pcos, but have you looked into what else may be going on? Im not sure if you have already gotten it looked into. It could also be due to the stress of wanting to give your boy a sibling. Sometimes for some people temping and testing is just too stressful for them and it prolongs everything. Most people who do seem to get preggers out of nowhere never needed to temp or crazy test.


----------



## sheylee

Doctor confirmed this morning :)

I was tested at 15 dpo - one day after af was expected and my levels were at 260... I know nothing about hve levels and where they should be! I go again for blood work early next week to ensure the levels are rising, once they have hit 1000 I will be sent for an early ultrasound


----------



## sheylee

Hcg* typing from my phone!


----------



## Babygirl3289

I tested this morning and BFN :( but I could be at roughly 11-12dpo.. the sides of my bbs aren't as sore but my nipples are and continue to have the dull cramping in the middle/low part of abdomen. BBs are veiny still and I'm pretty tired. I did have one more episode of VERY light spotting that as light pink, which I usually don't have before AF, and I am due for AF on the 29th. Could it still be too early? Especially if I possibly could have just implanted?


----------



## Cookie1979

Orion - all I've had done is have blood tests to make sure I'm ovulating. I did take a break earlier this year, for 3/4 months, I thought as I conceived my son without trying that maybe if we stopped trying it would happen. I temp purely because my cycles vary and need to make sure we bd at the right times, but to be honest just by checking my cm I knew exactly when I O'd. Maybe I need to stop temping for a while...I've stopped using opks. My friend is thinking of trying acupuncture, might give that a try in the new year too.

Congrats Sheylee xxx

Lizlovelust - if it was af surely your boobs wouldn't be sore, have you tried testing??

Babygirl - implantation can happen anywhere from 6 to 12 dpo, so if you are a late implanted then certainly you could be testing early. Also some are slow hcg risers. 

Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Still no AF testing this morning. So anxious. X


----------



## lizlovelust

Cookie- I tested two days ago and it was bfn but haven't tested again yet... Trying to wait as long as I can I guess. I'm so tired of seeing bfns :(


----------



## Babygirl3289

Cookie1979 said:


> Orion - all I've had done is have blood tests to make sure I'm ovulating. I did take a break earlier this year, for 3/4 months, I thought as I conceived my son without trying that maybe if we stopped trying it would happen. I temp purely because my cycles vary and need to make sure we bd at the right times, but to be honest just by checking my cm I knew exactly when I O'd. Maybe I need to stop temping for a while...I've stopped using opks. My friend is thinking of trying acupuncture, might give that a try in the new year too.
> 
> Congrats Sheylee xxx
> 
> Lizlovelust - if it was af surely your boobs wouldn't be sore, have you tried testing??
> 
> Babygirl - implantation can happen anywhere from 6 to 12 dpo, so if you are a late implanted then certainly you could be testing early. Also some are slow hcg risers.
> 
> Xx

Well... Apparently my I am irregular this month because AF just showed up :( My cycles are crazy..I had like 2 months where they were exactly 30 days and this month it was 25 days.. Super bummed.. on to the next cycle I guess. GL to all of you!


----------



## Turtle0630

Shey, that's great!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Now can I change it on the front page? :)

Babygirl, sorry that AF got you and arrived early at that. :hugs: Come join us in the November thread!


----------



## Babygirl3289

Turtle0630 said:


> Shey, that's great!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Now can I change it on the front page? :)
> 
> Babygirl, sorry that AF got you and arrived early at that. :hugs: Come join us in the November thread!

It's ok.. Trying to stay positive.. Could still be pregnant? lol we shall see I guess. I heard some people start (or think they start) and it only lasts a couple days.. and then later find out they are pregnant..


----------



## sheylee

Turtle0630 said:


> Shey, that's great!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Now can I change it on the front page? :)
> 
> Babygirl, sorry that AF got you and arrived early at that. :hugs: Come join us in the November thread!

I'm ready for the change on the front page!!! :)


----------



## j_d_mommy

Look what I got this morning tested with a ic faint bfp so I tested with first response rapid results and got a solid bfp...yay.i am still in shock.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-24 09.21.11.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7









2014-10-24 11.25.35.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leti

sorry Babygirl3289, better luck for next cycle!
Congrats j_d_mommy! H&H 9 month!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am having one of those days where everything upsets me. I want to really vent but can't because I don't like hurting anyone's feelings. But ugh.


----------



## Turtle0630

Shey, I'll get it changed! :)

j_d, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'll get you on the front page as well! :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Emilie - I know how you feel, I'm in quite a crying mood, friend and came round with her kids and was explaining everything and almost started bawling. Vent on here if you need to. Sometimes a good cry helps. 

Congrats jd


----------



## KozmikKitten

congrats j_d! easy to see lines on both tests!


----------



## sheylee

Turtle0630 said:


> Shey, I'll get it changed! :)
> 
> j_d, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'll get you on the front page as well! :)

Thanks!!!!!

Congrats j_d!!!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Cookie1979 said:


> Emilie - I know how you feel, I'm in quite a crying mood, friend and came round with her kids and was explaining everything and almost started bawling. Vent on here if you need to. Sometimes a good cry helps.
> 
> Congrats jd

I am just frustrated. Besides theses boards I have a few select people who know I am ttc. But the ones who know always seem to think they know how you feel. When they never really had to try more than a couple of months. I will be talking with someone about trying to have a baby and they said I know how you feel I am trying for number 8 and it is hard because the others came so easily. I just want to sit there and cry. I don't have one and I have been trying since March of 2013. I really want to say you don't know how I truly feel because you have 6,7,8, or 9 kids and never really had to try. I don't know does it make me a "witch"? I know there is other circumstances that I would be more sympathetic with like if it was their first one together. But it isn't. I know if I tell them how I feel I may lose them as a friend but I can't take them constantly talking about how hard it is for them. Ever since ttc I lose friends because I can't handle the negativity or them not truly understanding. I see so many woman on here that have tried for months or years for baby # 1,2, or 3 and it upsets me when these other people in our lives come along and don't have any regard on what we are really going through but think they do on what little information they have.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ladies I'm scared, so you know how normally AF is thick a clumpy and has a distinct odor? Well my spotting Is bright red, no clumps, and smells like iron doesn't smell like AF.... What's going on? Would it help if I posted a photo of it?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Sorry that was longer than I intended


----------



## Leti

lizlovelust, I'm no doctor, but I will asume the iron smell will be normal since we do have iron in our blood. 
are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Leti

EmilieBrianne, sorry you are feeling so frustrated, its good to vent and let it all out.


----------



## Cookie1979

Emilie - when you've been trying for so long as time passes you just become less and less tolerant of others. I think it does affect friendships, and definitely if you haven't struggled with fertility then they can't understand the pain, frustration and fear. I haven't been trying for as long but almost, we started trying June 2013. I have a son, and perhaps people think it won't hurt so much to fail cycle after cycle, month after month but it does. At the moment I'm faced with a friend being pregnant with number 2 after saying she didn't want another and it happening without her trying...she's been my friend since we were kids but I feel like I can't handle being around her. I feel bad but the thought of it makes me want to cry, her announcement sent me into a pit of despair. It's awful that I feel like I don't want to be near her but it how I feel right now. I hope it changes and I start feeling better.

Have you thought about trying a natural therapy, I think I'm going to try reflexology.

Lizlovelust - I'm really not sure, I've not experienced it myself. Have you tested??

Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Leti said:


> lizlovelust, I'm no doctor, but I will asume the iron smell will be normal since we do have iron in our blood.
> are you taking any supplements?

Leti, it's not what AF normally smells like though... AF normally smells well, kinda gross smell lol and this is more of an irony not normal kind of smell. It doesn't smell bad just odd. 

Cookie- haven't tested recently as I am trying to hold off as long as I can as I'm so tired of all the BFN's over the years :dohh:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Cookie1979 said:


> Emilie - when you've been trying for so long as time passes you just become less and less tolerant of others. I think it does affect friendships, and definitely if you haven't struggled with fertility then they can't understand the pain, frustration and fear. I haven't been trying for as long but almost, we started trying June 2013. I have a son, and perhaps people think it won't hurt so much to fail cycle after cycle, month after month but it does. At the moment I'm faced with a friend being pregnant with number 2 after saying she didn't want another and it happening without her trying...she's been my friend since we were kids but I feel like I can't handle being around her. I feel bad but the thought of it makes me want to cry, her announcement sent me into a pit of despair. It's awful that I feel like I don't want to be near her but it how I feel right now. I hope it changes and I start feeling better.
> 
> Have you thought about trying a natural therapy, I think I'm going to try reflexology.
> 
> Lizlovelust - I'm really not sure, I've not experienced it myself. Have you tested??
> 
> Xx

I haven't tried natural therapy. You have been trying for a while too. It bothers me when they say things like it has been a month or two and I am still not pregnant. It's not necessarily how many kids they have and trying. Maybe it does bother me when they are trying for like number 5 or more. But I am completely sympathetic if they truly have tried for a long time and not just a month or two. I didn't have an af for two years and was told I would never have kids. But then it came back and I started trying right away. I know I can get pregnant because I have had two chemicals it just so happens that the timing wasn't right health wise for me and it cause the missed miscarriages but I am back on track. It sucks having pcos and endometriosis and trying to get pregnant. It does hurt when you fail cycle after cycle. Especially when You try for so long. I completely understand that.


----------



## Babygirl3289

Thanks ! I hope so too. I am going to get the expensive OPK and start testing on Cycle day 9. 

- Emilie- I am sorry you are having a rough day, Now that AF showed for me I feel like bursting into tears also. I have been trying for 2 years.. Well not trying as hard as I can but still was not on BC and having regular sex without protection with my husband. I kinda feel your pain. I do have a 6 year old daughter which I do feel blessed to have 1, but I am now ready to have another one and I don't understand this. I know everything happens for a reason. Just gotta stay positive and keep on keepin on


----------



## orionfox

Cookie- yeah i was looking into possibly doing acupuncture too as i heard it helps. Hopefully something good happens for you soon. It sucks when we dont get the ting we want most.


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl, I'm so sorry about AF. My last two cycles she has shown way early and only stayed a couple of days. I had myself thoroughly convinced I was still pregnant despite the bleed and tested several more times and as late as 21dpo. I hope that this new month goes better for you. Come join us on the November board when you're ready. It is perfectly fine to grieve this month and be sad and mad and all of that. P.S. I feel bad for pushing you to test....so sorry.

Cookie, it is still early. Hopefully that white window will fill with a line soon...FX

Emilie, I'm so sorry that things seem to be piling on lately. I didn't have to try with my first two and now, having to go month after month (and admittedly it has only been three so far) is so difficult. I cannot imagine what it must feel like for you. Please know that for a lot of us that haven't been there, we don't mean to say offensive things. I truly hope you get that sticky bfp soon and don't give up. I also know that despite the fact that I have two healthy children, thank God, I still want this third one as much as I wanted my first. That could also be the case for these women on numbers 6, 7, 8, or more. TTC is such a fragile place to be and we all need to be as understanding and loving as possible. I can't believe the things some people say like your 'friend' about you needing to stop trying and that you aren't meant to be a mom. So hurtful. :hugs: to you, and well wishes for a baby soon!

Liz, is your flow normal? How many days has it been?


----------



## lizlovelust

mamabee- the flow isn't normal, it comes and goes. It'll be lightly spotting, then I'll go to the bathroom and the bowl is red with watery bright red blood. Normally my flow is clumpy and very heavy, this is nothing like my normal AF.... It's kinda freaking me out. I had HORRID cramps a few days ago and then the spotting started that day.


----------



## MamaBee413

lizlovelust said:


> mamabee- the flow isn't normal, it comes and goes. It'll be lightly spotting, then I'll go to the bathroom and the bowl is red with watery bright red blood. Normally my flow is clumpy and very heavy, this is nothing like my normal AF.... It's kinda freaking me out. I had HORRID cramps a few days ago and then the spotting started that day.

Can you call your doctor and speak with a nurse triage line?


----------



## lizlovelust

Mamabee - I hate asking nurses and doctors, I feel like all they think about us TTCers is that we are crazy....I guess if it doesn't stop I'll schedule an appointment...


----------



## MamaBee413

lizlovelust said:


> Mamabee - I hate asking nurses and doctors, I feel like all they think about us TTCers is that we are crazy....I guess if it doesn't stop I'll schedule an appointment...

I know, but if this is out of the ordinary for you, you should probably at least have a consult about it. I'm not a doctor, but I'd hate for you to let something go that should be looked at.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MamaBee413 said:


> Babygirl, I'm so sorry about AF. My last two cycles she has shown way early and only stayed a couple of days. I had myself thoroughly convinced I was still pregnant despite the bleed and tested several more times and as late as 21dpo. I hope that this new month goes better for you. Come join us on the November board when you're ready. It is perfectly fine to grieve this month and be sad and mad and all of that. P.S. I feel bad for pushing you to test....so sorry.
> 
> Cookie, it is still early. Hopefully that white window will fill with a line soon...FX
> 
> Emilie, I'm so sorry that things seem to be piling on lately. I didn't have to try with my first two and now, having to go month after month (and admittedly it has only been three so far) is so difficult. I cannot imagine what it must feel like for you. Please know that for a lot of us that haven't been there, we don't mean to say offensive things. I truly hope you get that sticky bfp soon and don't give up. I also know that despite the fact that I have two healthy children, thank God, I still want this third one as much as I wanted my first. That could also be the case for these women on numbers 6, 7, 8, or more. TTC is such a fragile place to be and we all need to be as understanding and loving as possible. I can't believe the things some people say like your 'friend' about you needing to stop trying and that you aren't meant to be a mom. So hurtful. :hugs: to you, and well wishes for a baby soon!
> 
> Liz, is your flow normal? How many days has it been?

 I understand them wanting the baby as much as the others and I know of them have to try for every baby and I know that it is hard. But when when they don't really have to try for them and then say we don't understand what they were going through they have been trying for a month or two that is what upsets me. I don't know maybe I am being extra sensitive today.


----------



## Babygirl3289

MamaBee413 said:


> Babygirl, I'm so sorry about AF. My last two cycles she has shown way early and only stayed a couple of days. I had myself thoroughly convinced I was still pregnant despite the bleed and tested several more times and as late as 21dpo. I hope that this new month goes better for you. Come join us on the November board when you're ready. It is perfectly fine to grieve this month and be sad and mad and all of that. P.S. I feel bad for pushing you to test....so sorry.
> 
> Cookie, it is still early. Hopefully that white window will fill with a line soon...FX
> 
> Emilie, I'm so sorry that things seem to be piling on lately. I didn't have to try with my first two and now, having to go month after month (and admittedly it has only been three so far) is so difficult. I cannot imagine what it must feel like for you. Please know that for a lot of us that haven't been there, we don't mean to say offensive things. I truly hope you get that sticky bfp soon and don't give up. I also know that despite the fact that I have two healthy children, thank God, I still want this third one as much as I wanted my first. That could also be the case for these women on numbers 6, 7, 8, or more. TTC is such a fragile place to be and we all need to be as understanding and loving as possible. I can't believe the things some people say like your 'friend' about you needing to stop trying and that you aren't meant to be a mom. So hurtful. :hugs: to you, and well wishes for a baby soon!
> 
> Liz, is your flow normal? How many days has it been?

Thank you MamaBee :) How do I join the November thread?:dohh:
And don't feel bad :) I was planning on testing today anyway :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Babygirl3289 said:


> Try this link and just let Bing know when you think you'll be testing:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ont-october-testing-party-thread-join-me.html


----------



## lizlovelust

So I took a test, well two, the cheapie was bfn but the other one I think I see a faint line? Anyone else see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lizlovelust

I also tweeked a photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I'm just going crazy :dohh: here's an unedited photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Julesillini8

I see "something" on the blue one, but I've read that they can be notorious for crazy stuff. (I've never used blue dye so don't know personally). I hope this isn't the case and the line gets darker.
It catches my eye but I don't know what to think! Ah good luck Hun :)


----------



## Julesillini8

I maybe can even make myself see something very very very faint on the pink one too?? Idk, maybe my brain is trying so hard to see it, I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## crystlmcd

So I went to the gym tonight and my boobs are so sore that every little touch was SO painful! They've never been this sore on any other cycle. I'm not counting on this as a symptom yet since my boobs are always sore from O to AF but this is getting a little extreme.

liz - I think I see something on the blue one but I'm terrible with seeing faint lines.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, going to test with fmu


----------



## LouOscar01

Tested just now...BFN of course :( grrrr why do my boobs hurt so much then?!?! Was hopeful for that test, feel like an absolute idiot. :(


----------



## LouOscar01

Lizlove I can't see anything but I'm on my phone so that could be why! X


----------



## Cookie1979

Lizlovelust - I think I can see something on the blue one, but they are notorious for evaps etc.

LouOscar - my boobs always hurt as I approach af, in fact they are worse when I'm ttc...when I took a break the boob soreness pretty much went away. It's weird.

10 dpo today and bfn on a 10 mlu, also temp went down again only by .01 but that's what always happens, I have a gradual decline til af comes.

X


----------



## Tanikit

Liz good luck with the fmu.

I feel like AF is about to start (I should be about 14dpo and usually get AF at 13dpo) - have had cramping, bloating and nausea, but no bleeding. I haven't tested yet, but am so scared of a negative that I think I will wait a few days and let AF be really late.


----------



## orionfox

Ok so I have something really bizzar going on. It seems like my cervix isnt droping into a low position. Ever since last ovulation until af came it stayed up high and soft. Checked it after af finished after two days and it was still high and very soft. That was monday and checked it today and its still high and soft. I dont get it. And im not close to ovulating yet. It didnt seem to lower and harden for af. And af was not light either. Ive never had my cervix stay up and soft for so long. And i have zero prego symptoms. Has anyone else had this happen before? I just find it weird. Everything says after af it should remain in a low and hard state until just prior to ovulation.


----------



## orionfox

Meant to say monday was when af started so i checked it on wed, so it should have been low and hard.


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm not sure orion, not really great at cervix checking and mine doesn't appear to change position much plus always feeling a bit open due to already having a baby so I'm a bit useless when it comes to checking. 

If you think it could mean pregnancy then all you can do is test to know for sure. X


----------



## drjo718

Ok ladies, I'm in new territory here. Last night I wiped and had some red mucusy bleeding once, then brown the next time, and nothing since. That was 9-10dpo (I think). I have a 14 day LP so it's too early for AF unless I'm way off on dates. Thoughts? Implantation bleeding? I didn't have it with my 1st pregnancy (m/c).


----------



## LouOscar01

So now I have EWCM....didn't have it when I ovulated (positive clear blue ovulation test)...but I have it now a day after my period is due!! It's clear and very stretchy.what does this mean?!?!


----------



## LouOscar01

Tested today 13dpo with a FRER and it was negative. Am I definitely out? 


Any thoughts?


----------



## Iria

hello girls..

first of all : BIG Congrats to girls who got poistive!!

As for me, according to my chart im 11DPO and my AF should be in 5 days..

So I tested today and there is a negative..
duh..

After that i ran to get First response tripack, tested with one and .. negative again.


My hopes are lost for this month ;(

hope that some of us at least get big fat positive..


----------



## lizlovelust

FMU but I think it's the whatever strip it's called :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Leti

I tested today and as everyone else (except for lizlust) got a bfn. My temps dropped a little today, but ff says posible thryphasic in day 19??!! Anyone had this?
I def see your lines liz I will say is a very probable bfp. Keep testing to see if it gets darker.
For the rest of us, even if we a late in our cycles and still getting bfn, we are not out until the witch shows up.
I've had cm at the end of my cycle before af. Not sure if it will mean anything.
Hoping we all get bfp soon.


----------



## lizlovelust

I've had an evap before but when I did it was a skinny line and wasn't thick like these but then again it could be the anti body strip? Why wouldn't it show on the cheapie but show on blue? They are probably faulty


----------



## caringo

Liz, I really hope they get darker!! Looks promising! 

LouOscar - it could be nothing... But did you confirm O with temping? Your positive OPK could have detected a surge but your body could have actually not O'd. And perhaps you are going to O soon.

Drjo - sounds like implantation! FX for you! 

Leti and others who get BFN - :hugs: I truly hope you're not out yet! 

AFM - need to get out of bed and go get some tests while hubby is working for a few hours this morning... Hope he has a pleasant surprise when he comes back!


----------



## caringo

Wow - I was so preoccupied thinking of a conflict at work that I peed right into the toilet instead of the cup I had gotten! So now I have a cup full of very diluted pee :rolleyes: Now if I get a BFN I'm sure I'll be wondering if it's because it's so watered down! Sigh :haha:


----------



## Leti

caringo said:


> Wow - I was so preoccupied thinking of a conflict at work that I peed right into the toilet instead of the cup I had gotten! So now I have a cup full of very diluted pee :rolleyes: Now if I get a BFN I'm sure I'll be wondering if it's because it's so watered down! Sigh :haha:

maybe and hopefully is preggo brain :haha:


----------



## Cookie1979

Lizlovelust - can def see the lines on the blue ones. Fx this is it xxx

Drjo - maybe IB? X

LouOscar - you aren't out til af arrives x

Iria - know how you feel, feeling much the same myself x

Leti - I had a triphasic chart once but wasn't pregnant unfortunately. I've looked at alot of pregnancy charts and they all vary, quite a few have temps that go down and then back up after a bfp. X

Caringo - good luck x

My af isn't due til Thursday so got a while yet. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far, me and my son went to a salt cave for his breathing (he's been in hospital alot due to wheezing) the caves are great and are proof that natural therapies work. Tomorrow me, hubby and the in laws are off for afternoon tea at a very lovely manor house...had afternoon tea there once before, it was lovely. 

I truly believe I'm out and I'm planning to start a shake diet, I need to lose weight and that's what I was doing when I conceived my son...perhaps I'm grasping at straws but straws are all I have. X


----------



## caringo

Well, I managed to squeeze out a bit more "fresh" pee and took a test, BFN. Phooey. I know it ain't over til AF sings but I'm counting myself out for the month, and I'll test again if AF doesn't come.


----------



## canadabear

caringo said:


> Wow - I was so preoccupied thinking of a conflict at work that I peed right into the toilet instead of the cup I had gotten! So now I have a cup full of very diluted pee :rolleyes: Now if I get a BFN I'm sure I'll be wondering if it's because it's so watered down! Sigh :haha:

Your chart looks great and I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh I'm so sad, co-worker just said she's pregnant and wasn't wven trying and I can't even get pregnant after three years of TTC... I'm sure the blue dyes I've done are false positives as that seems to be the case with most ladies and blue dyes :(

On another note I have a fertility app scheduled for nov 13th so I guess I'll go from there


----------



## Cookie1979

It's horrible to try for so long and have someone fall so easily. I felt terrible my friend announced she's pregnant with no 2 without trying...still do to be honest. I hope you get somewhere with the fertility Dr, have you had any fertility appointments or treatments??


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone is it ok if I join

I should be testing around 3rd November 1dpo

Gah think will be a long 2 weeks! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Cookie- yes we have had one before when I was diagnosed with pcos and given clomid and it made me O just fine and I had two huge folicles and we BDed perfect timing but still nothing, I think it may be him too


----------



## Leti

lizlovelust said:


> Ugh I'm so sad, co-worker just said she's pregnant and wasn't wven trying and I can't even get pregnant after three years of TTC... I'm sure the blue dyes I've done are false positives as that seems to be the case with most ladies and blue dyes :(
> 
> On another note I have a fertility app scheduled for nov 13th so I guess I'll go from there

I really know how you feel.
I'm TTC#1 over 2yrs now and my cube-mate announced she was pregnant. Not only that, every day she has to say something to remind me she is pregnant and I'm not. I'm sure she is not doing it on purpose, but still hurts.

But hey, that is life. We mus keep trying until our turn comes.

Hope you are not out this month, if not good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Cookie1979

lizlovelust said:


> Cookie- yes we have had one before when I was diagnosed with pcos and given clomid and it made me O just fine and I had two huge folicles and we BDed perfect timing but still nothing, I think it may be him too

Best he has a SA done, you never know he might be ok. My hubby is having his in December...that's the nhs for you, waiting months for a damn test. A bit of a personal question but are you a healthy weight? I find excess weight hugely impacts my cycles, I've lost weight and my cycles are great and I ovulate but I think more weightloss will help. Most of the time when you have pcos the best thing you can do is lose weight...obviously doesn't work if you are a healthy weight, but even losing 7 lbs can really work wonders. Weightloss is the reason I have my son. Hope I haven't offended. Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm feeling so down this evening. :( I haven't had a period in 88 days, ovulated, got a BFN and again I'm waiting for my period. I just want something normal to happen :( so fed up.,


----------



## crystlmcd

Lou - 88 days is a really long time. Have you contacted your dr?


----------



## LouOscar01

Yes, only recently off the pill so put it down to that. Got an appointment on 7th nov to see if I have pcos.


----------



## lizlovelust

Cookie- he's skinny as heck, I'm average is say, not skinny not heavy, anyways I'm pretty sure this is AF and its longer than normal and its heavier now and not spotting anymore, more of a flow :(


----------



## Loobs

Leaving you lovely ladies! Onto cycle 7 for me. Best wishes x


----------



## orionfox

Yes lou that def sounds like pcos :( Sorry you are having such a rough time. Unfortunately ive heard from a lot of people who have developed pcos from being off the pill as it stops ovulation from happening. Hopefully you can get some answers and finally get a bfp.


----------



## Turtle0630

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone is it ok if I join
> 
> I should be testing around 3rd November 1dpo
> 
> Gah think will be a long 2 weeks! lol

Hi there! Welcome to the group! You're definitely more than welcome to join, but seeing as how you won't be testing until November, I would suggest going with us to the new November thread and asking Bing to add you there. :) I've posted the link below! Glad to have you joining this lovely group of ladies!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2245719-november-testing-party-cont-october-testing-party-thread-join-me.html


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello Ladies!! Back from vacation-trying to catch up on all that I missed over the last week! congrats to the bfp's and sorry for the ladies that AF got this cycle:sad1: 

So, Af was due on Thurs or Friday this week (23 or 24th) and she was a no show. I finally tested this morning and got a VERY faint BFP. This would be 15 dpo for me...and normally my LP is 12-13 days. The BFP with our MMC earlier this year was faint at 10dpo. So I am concerned that things aren't going to turn out well. I definitely thought AF was on her way-there was a day or two I swore she busting through the door, but nothing. So I am excited, but very cautious. going to test again maybe tomorrow or Monday and hope for a darker line.....:shrug: symptoms so far-sore breasts, strong smelling urine, and some light cramping/pinching feeling in lower abdomen.


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats NoRi! Hopefully it's a sticky one!


----------



## crystlmcd

So I've been having cramps/pains in my uterus area off and on all day today. Just lasts for a minute or two and then goes away. I don't normally get AF cramps (lucky, I know) so I'm hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Cookie1979

congrats Nori x

Lizlovelust - pcos sucks!! I hope you get somewhere with your appointment. I know alot of ladies with pcos give Clomid a try.

LouOscar - I know how frustrating long cycles are, I've had a few 60 odd day cycles and many years ago used to have a few months between periods.

Loob - sorry the witch got you, good luck for this next cycle 

Cryst - I was having those kind of pains yesterday, I thought maybe it was my ibs as it causes pelvic niggles but my ibs is fine at the moment

11 dpo today, temp went up but still a BFN. Clocks went back an hour so I took my temp at 5am when previously would have been 6am, so although it gives me an open circle it's correct...My son isn't paying attention to the change in time and wanted to get up at 5am...he's an early riser and gets up at 6am so this time change is going to be fun. Boobs still are very sore, but then again most months they are.


----------



## LouOscar01

Stupidly tested again this morning BFN of course...
Desperate for the witch to show so I can see some normality. 
Feeling so crappy today, refusing to leave the house because the only
People my eyes seem to see are pregnant people and babies. Might venture out for a walk tonight when bumps and babies are asleep. 

Waaaaaaa :(


----------



## Leti

Congrats Nori!!
Cookie Nice that temp went back up. When is your period due?
Afm BFN and temp drop. Not very hopefull today.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! I took another test this morn and it was negative. I am 4 days late today. I know that the faint positive followed by a negative could very well mean a chemical preganancy:cry:

I am really hoping that's not the case, but don't know what else it would be. I used the same brand test each time. I also have this pulling/really full feeling in my lower abdomen.


----------



## Leti

sorry to hear that nori. did you test both time with fmu. They only other reason I can think of is the concentration of the urine.


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh nori I hope it's not a chemical xxx

Leti - af is due Thursday, will take the temp rise with a pinch of salt, my temp has gone up at even 12 dpo and still got af.

LouOscar - it's like when you get a new car, before you got it you never noticed that type of car but once you have it you see them all over the place, it's the same with trying to get pregnant, as soon as you are trying you see pregnant women everywhere.

Rather crampy today, feel like af is going to arrive but not due til Thursday. Rubbish morning at the hospital with my son, why are some doctors so totally useless?? Winds me up!! Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Thank you ladies :cry: Both days I used FMU. Sat was around 630am and today was earlier, like 345am. I just don't have a good feeling about it. The only thing I can do is wait a few days and see what happens I guess:shrug:


----------



## Leti

Sorry Nori. I know it is very sad.:hugs:


----------



## LouOscar01

Nori how are you doing? X


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry NoRi... cp is very sad. Hope its a better outcome for you! *Hugs*


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry, Nori.

Sorry you've been having so many discouraging feelings, Emilie. I'm on my 11th cycle, so not as long as you, but it's definitely still difficult.

Also, sorry to all those who had the :witch: show or bfns.

My temp dropped below the cover line today. I'm 13 dpo, and still with very few symptoms. I've had a little cramping, but I'm still gassy. I just started to have breast soreness yesterday. This is my first month temping, so I have no idea what to think. I was going to take a pregnancy test this morning, as my old tracking app says I'm one day late today. I decided to wait until tomorrow, but I am not feeling very positive about it.


----------



## Leti

Lanfear, im also new to the charting business so I don't know if I will be of much help, but I have seen charts with temp below coverline go back up. Everything is possible.


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks, Leti. Your chart is looking nice.

I haven't lost all hope, but was trying not to hopes too high in the first place.


----------



## Leti

I got a bfn this morning. I would think that if I was pregnant I would see at least a shadow by now. So I'm not getting my hopes up either.


----------



## Lanfear333

Maybe your little temp dip was implantation, and you just don't have enough hormone to tell yet. 

:dust:


----------



## Leti

hope you are right fxd!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Stupid effing :witch: just showed up. Onto cycle 12.


----------



## Leti

Sorry Lanfear333 !!!! :( :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi everyone!! I've missed you all. :wave: Haven't had a chance to read anything yet but wanted you all to know that I ended up doing the trigger shot on Saturday evening. Within a half hour I was super nauseous.. I tried to stay as still as possible even driving around. Buuuttt...We still managed to DTD after a long drive home last night . :happydance: I'm very excited this cycle!!
Now time to read everything I've missed :)


----------



## bnjwantababy

AF isn't due until 10/31, but I decided to test this morning. BFN. I'm still feeling all sorts of symptoms, but I'm definitely going to hold off on testing again until at least Friday. Would it still be normal for me to get BFN today and actually be pregnant? I think I am 10dpo today...


----------



## Leti

Yes it will be normal. A while ago I got a BFN on DPO and then a BFP on 12 DPO.


----------



## bnjwantababy

Leti said:


> Yes it will be normal. A while ago I got a BFN on DPO and then a BFP on 12 DPO.

How many DPO did you get the BFN?


----------



## Babygirl3289

bnjwantababy said:


> AF isn't due until 10/31, but I decided to test this morning. BFN. I'm still feeling all sorts of symptoms, but I'm definitely going to hold off on testing again until at least Friday. Would it still be normal for me to get BFN today and actually be pregnant? I think I am 10dpo today...

bnjwantababy- Yes you could still be pregnant and have a BFN this early! Sometimes it takes longer for the HCG to build up. When I was pregnant with my Daughter, I took a pregnancy test 1 week after I was pregnant and it was negative. 2 weeks after I still hadn't gotten my period so I went to Planned parenthood and it was positive. 

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Leti

bnjwantababy said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Yes it will be normal. A while ago I got a BFN on DPO and then a BFP on 12 DPO.
> 
> How many DPO did you get the BFN?Click to expand...

sorry 10DPO.....


----------



## bnjwantababy

Babygirl3289 said:


> bnjwantababy said:
> 
> 
> AF isn't due until 10/31, but I decided to test this morning. BFN. I'm still feeling all sorts of symptoms, but I'm definitely going to hold off on testing again until at least Friday. Would it still be normal for me to get BFN today and actually be pregnant? I think I am 10dpo today...
> 
> bnjwantababy- Yes you could still be pregnant and have a BFN this early! Sometimes it takes longer for the HCG to build up. When I was pregnant with my Daughter, I took a pregnancy test 1 week after I was pregnant and it was negative. 2 weeks after I still hadn't gotten my period so I went to Planned parenthood and it was positive.
> 
> What are your symptoms?Click to expand...

I started getting REALLY tender/swollen BB's about 3 dpo, that is still hanging around. (I was pregnant once before, but that was 8 years ago, ended in a MC. However, the first thing I noticed was how bad my BB hurt. Same feeling now) I've been cramping for the last week and a half, just on and off. Nothing really horrible like AF cramps, but more of a dull feeling. Nausea on and off, no actual vomiting though. Some dizzy spells, and increased CM when I am normally dry after O until AF. Also pretty fatigued the last week or so, but that's because of life I think lol.


----------



## bnjwantababy

Leti said:


> bnjwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leti said:
> 
> 
> Yes it will be normal. A while ago I got a BFN on DPO and then a BFP on 12 DPO.
> 
> How many DPO did you get the BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry 10DPO.....Click to expand...

That's reassuring, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## orionfox

Good luck MnG :)

Afm dh and i are enjoying our break. He seems to be a lot happier and we are both stress free. Even BDing is less stressful lol. Im still going to monitor my cm for o time but other than that im not tracking a thing. Hopefully this break does us good.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Good luck MnG :)
> 
> Afm dh and i are enjoying our break. He seems to be a lot happier and we are both stress free. Even BDing is less stressful lol. Im still going to monitor my cm for o time but other than that im not tracking a thing. Hopefully this break does us good.

Thanks!! Taking a break from everything was the best thing I could have done. Less stress in the mornings plus hubby isn't exactly sure where in the cycle I am anymore lol. Yay for less stress!


----------



## NoRi2014

Thank you everyone for checking in on me. I appreciate it..I started spotting last night and full out major bleeding and cramping today and heavier this evening. :cry:. I knew I had a bad feeling for a reason. Def have had my teary moments..it brings back all the feelings from earlier this year...but on the positive side of things, at least we were able to conceive. I pray that third time is the charm and we will have some exciting news for the holidays. I really hope everyone is doing well! And has a great week!


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MnG :)
> 
> Afm dh and i are enjoying our break. He seems to be a lot happier and we are both stress free. Even BDing is less stressful lol. Im still going to monitor my cm for o time but other than that im not tracking a thing. Hopefully this break does us good.
> 
> Thanks!! Taking a break from everything was the best thing I could have done. Less stress in the mornings plus hubby isn't exactly sure where in the cycle I am anymore lol. Yay for less stress!Click to expand...

Yw :) yeah you dont realise you need a break until you take one :) I cant believe the change for us already. Hubby seems to be in a more "loving" mood lol.


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that nori...chemicals are awful as its always so upsetting after being excited with a bfp. Hope the next time is a sticky bean :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

NoRi2014 said:


> Thank you everyone for checking in on me. I appreciate it..I started spotting last night and full out major bleeding and cramping today and heavier this evening. :cry:. I knew I had a bad feeling for a reason. Def have had my teary moments..it brings back all the feelings from earlier this year...but on the positive side of things, at least we were able to conceive. I pray that third time is the charm and we will have some exciting news for the holidays. I really hope everyone is doing well! And has a great week!

Sorry! :hugs2: it's great to see you're being positive about it. That's a great attitude have!! I hope the next cycle is your sticky bean!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Nori - so sorry, next time will stick I'm sure. Xxx

My temp went down this morning, not that I got much sleep but it still wouldn't account for such a huge drop. It's only just above the cover line.

Spent yesterday in hospital with my son, he had to have 3 back to back nebulisers for his wheezing, his oxygen levels were low but thankfully the nebs did the trick. He was coughing pretty much constantly til gone 2am and then up at 4.30am, tried to get him to go back to sleep but by 5am I gave up. Poor boy, he's been much worse than this, last month he was in hospital 3 nights as he was so bad. Unfortunately due to lack of sleep and being poorly I have one very whiney and very grumpy almost 4 year old. The world is ending because I said spongebob was coming on but in fact he had to sit through adverts... work today so no rest for the wicked.

Af due Thursday, haven't bothered testing, with temps so low I don't see the point. X


----------



## 1Atalanta

MnGmakes3 said:


> Hi everyone!! I've missed you all. :wave: Haven't had a chance to read anything yet but wanted you all to know that I ended up doing the trigger shot on Saturday evening. Within a half hour I was super nauseous.. I tried to stay as still as possible even driving around. Buuuttt...We still managed to DTD after a long drive home last night . :happydance: I'm very excited this cycle!!
> Now time to read everything I've missed :)

Good luck mng! What is a trigger shot? Sorry, I'm 30 pages behind and am curious!


----------



## Bing28

So sorry Nori! I'm sure you'll get your sticky bean soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Iria

Hello ladies,

Im so confused ..
The AF should come today/tomorrow and the chart has suggested to move my OV day from 17th to 19th :/

I feel hungry, especially in the morning and mu nips are painful but now im just waiting for AF to come, I guess thats less painful and dissapointing..


----------



## MnGmakes3

Cookie, I'm so sorry for you. I Hope your son gets better soon!!! That can't be any fun being in and our of the hospital like that. :hugs:

Atlanta, after the femara my RE sent a trigger shot of HCG. Basically it induces O so they know for sure the eggs are being released and that they were of a mature size.

Hi Iria, I think I missed you before. Don't want to be rude :wave: do you usually have hunger PMS symptoms?


----------



## KozmikKitten

NoRI - so sorry about your news. I hope you get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## Turtle0630

Nori, I'm so sorry. :( Big :hugs: headed your way!!! :( I really, really hope you get your sticky one next cycle! :(

Cookie, sorry to hear that about your son! Poor little guy...and poor mama! :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori, I'm praying for you!! :hugs: Don't lose hope. Were all here for you!


----------



## Cookie1979

Im really hungry too, but I tend to get like that when af is due.

No not much fun being in and out of hospital but there are kids out there much much worse off than him, so while not nice at least it only happens 4/5 months out of the year, just usually starts in September and by December we should see the last of the hospital til the next December. He seems so much better this afternoon, his breathing has settled down and he's not coughing much, so looks like the penicillin, steroids and inhaler are working.

Need sleep!!!

I did do a test in the end as I have no self control, saw the faintest of lines but its an evap, can see a slight indentation too so just a dodgy cheap test!!! 

xx


----------



## Julesillini8

Glad your little guy is doing better. 
Best wishes to all testing the next few days!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks x

Just checked my cervix and had a spot of blood on my finger, this usually happens a day or two before af so she's def on her way x


----------



## Leti

Sorry to hear that cookie :( I had high hopes for you..


----------



## crystlmcd

Aw, sorry Cookie! Hoping next month is your month


----------



## Iria

MnGmakes3 said:


> Cookie, I'm so sorry for you. I Hope your son gets better soon!!! That can't be any fun being in and our of the hospital like that. :hugs:
> 
> Atlanta, after the femara my RE sent a trigger shot of HCG. Basically it induces O so they know for sure the eggs are being released and that they were of a mature size.
> 
> Hi Iria, I think I missed you before. Don't want to be rude :wave: do you usually have hunger PMS symptoms?

hehe, sorry I am not often here so probably thats why my name seems new :winkwink:
I dont have hunger attacks before AF, but i can become verrrrry annoyed by a simple small thing and I know that AF is knocking the doors..

and thats what has happened today. I got my period today :cry:

Hope for all of you ladies to get some big fat positives..

I m sailing off to November post..


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry cookie.. Will you be joining us in Nov??


----------



## Rach87

4 days late today at 18 dpo, tested at 12/14/16 dpo all bfn. My cycles are never longer than 31 days (average 30) and I am cd35. Will be testing again tomorrow. No signs af is coming. Extra cm, which i dont normally have. Only other symptom is some weird pinches and twitches lower abdomen. Also fuller feeling. Hopefully ill see some lines tomorrow!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rach87 said:


> 4 days late today at 18 dpo, tested at 12/14/16 dpo all bfn. My cycles are never longer than 31 days (average 30) and I am cd35. Will be testing again tomorrow. No signs af is coming. Extra cm, which i dont normally have. Only other symptom is some weird pinches and twitches lower abdomen. Also fuller feeling. Hopefully ill see some lines tomorrow!


Ooooh.. sounds promising. Keep us posted!! :dust:


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm almost two weeks after my period started, I feel cramps like ovulation but also nauseous and out of it- anyone experience this the first cycle after miscarriage? I felt so sick for the entire 7 weeks afterwards till I finally got my period, feeling annoyed at being so sick again. It's like I have all the discomforts of being pregnant without being pregnant. Waaaah waaaah. Ok I'm done whining lol.


----------



## NoRi2014

thank you everyone for the support-you are all so kind!:hugs:

sorry cookie...I hope next month is the sticky one:flower:

rach-keeping my fx for you!

I will be following along in November but I have a trip out of town for a few days(of course over whAt will prob be my fertile time) without the hubby. Had this been a normal cycle we would have been in the clear:cry:. I suppose it is for a good reason....maybe this cycle will be longer or shorter-I have heard that can happen with a chemical.


----------



## Leti

1Atalanta said:


> I'm almost two weeks after my period started, I feel cramps like ovulation but also nauseous and out of it- anyone experience this the first cycle after miscarriage? I felt so sick for the entire 7 weeks afterwards till I finally got my period, feeling annoyed at being so sick again. It's like I have all the discomforts of being pregnant without being pregnant. Waaaah waaaah. Ok I'm done whining lol.

yes, I went thru that, I felt like it was a cruel joke. Its because your body still has some of that preggo hormones. hope you get thru it quick :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

Morning ladies! I have a cold and I'm still sleep deprived but on a positive note my son had a really good night and is well on the mend. My temp went up this morning, but not going to think much of it as its still not as high as it was. AF is due tomorrow. Erggghhhhh could do with a chilling day in bed but am in the office today so will have to power through it.

x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Rach - any updates today? FX for you!! 

AFM - been getting very very faint lines on tests yest and today. Holding out for a re-test on Fri since I want to see if it gets darker.


----------



## Leti

Cookie1979 that is a good bounce back, I hope it is a good sing. No more spotting?
KozmikKitten, so exciting, hope your lines get darker!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Leti - a tiny bit more blood when I checked my cervix earlier so deffo feels like af is coming. I'm so confident that it will arrive I have placed an order to start a meal replacement diet on Sunday, the products will arrive tomorrow.

Kozmik - good luck!!! xx


----------



## Leti

Cookie That is exactly how I feel also. I started diet Monday and just waiting to see AF to start running again.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks kozmik! Tested this am and still nada with the wondfo cheapies. I think im going to get some other brands while shopping today. Ive never had a late period, ever. I thought there would at least be a hint of a line by now. Boo. If I am preg it seems like ill be in the category of finding out weeks after missed period. :(

Hoping your lines get darker!!


----------



## mealone

Hi I'm back! just got my bfp today on 9 dpo. :) I was put on oct 5th and didn't have luck that cycle. Luckily I got bfp the following cycle. 

Just to record down my TTw symptoms for those who like symptom spotting

The similarities of this bfp and the one with my ds:
1 both bfps were on 9Dpo
2 I have watery milky discharge immediately after conception
3 fast heart beat at rest since 7dpo

Difference
1 I had implantation pain on 7 dpo and skin rash after 8dpo with my ds but nothing with this bfp.
2 I dreamt twice about fish swimming in the water the day of conception, it was so vivid that I felt pregnant at that moment . In my previous pregnancy, I dreamt nothing before bfp.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Turtle0630

Mealone congrats!!! That's great news!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Kozmik, congrats to you as well!!! :dance: FX the lines get darker. Have you tested again? :)


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Mealone! H&H 9 months! 

FX'd your line gets darker kosmik! 

Sorry to all those that AF got! :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## drjo718

I've been testing and had all BFN. Just talked to another of my midwives here at work and she said that with a progesterone level of 9 I didn't have a good ovulation with the clomid if I did at all (didn't get a positive opk). Also said I could come in for blood work anytime and get provera if I don't bleed soon (had CD 21 blood drawn on the 17th, still no AF) and then take 100 mg of clomid next cycle. Tired of waiting....


----------



## Cookie1979

drjo - sorry to hear clomid didn't work for you, hopefully a higher dose will. I know some women don't respond to clomid but find femara pretty good.

AFM - I'm out, af has arrived. Not happy but too preoccupied with my son and putting in an official complaint to the hospital about his awful treatment on Sunday...also want him referred to a paediatrician to hopefully get a plan in place so that when he does get really wheezy the proper action is taken. I don't want him going home with low saturation levels again!!!! Maybe I shouldn't have another baby, I mean how would I cope when my son goes into hospital?!?! Every year I hope he'll improve but he doesn't. Poor boy, it's not fair!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks everyone! I tested last night, but resisted to test this morning because I want to wait the 48 hours to see if the line gets darker...heres last nights frer! 

Sorry for the crappy photo...its a lot better on my phone!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Leti

drjo sorry you didn't ovulate, yes maybe a higher dose os clomid will do, FX
Cookie, sorry about your son and that is no reason of not having another child, you will manage. Sorry you are out.

I'm also out. :(

Congrats KozmikKitten!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Awww sorry Leti, well I'll see you over in the November thread. xxx

Can def see a line Kozmik x


----------



## drjo718

I'm just confused bc a level of 9 should mean I did ovulate (anything above 5 means ovulation) but with clomid they expect numbers to be 15-20. So I guess it either wasn't strong enough or my blood wasn't drawn the right day...I don't know. But I should certainly be getting AF anytime now if I did ovulate.


----------



## Leti

drjo,
a level of 5 indicates some kind of ovulatory activity, though most doctors want to see a level over 10 on unmedicated cycles, and over 15 with medications. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy.
I usually check this site for hormones levels:
https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats kozmik!!

Drjo- I have to agree with Leti. I'm not sure about the lower numbers but my OB and RE confirmed a 20 is a good, solid O. So I would think 5 is somewhat of activity.. Perhaps the follicles weren't mature enough??
Are you able to make another appt and confirm??

Cookie- :hugs2: have some :wine: and focus on your son. I hope he feels better and you're able to get this taken care of.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm back from vacation and even though we were both dragging after a long day of travel, i tested. and it was positive!:shock: this was our last month to try until preventing from november until march, guess i just work well under deadlines?:roll::rofl: it's midnight and i'm jetlagged and delirious, but also can't sleep!:blush:


----------



## Turtle0630

Kozmik, your lines are looking good! Yay!!! And congrats again! :happydance: Were you wanting me to change it yet, or hold off a bit?

Jump, welcome back! I hope you enjoyed your trip! That's great news, congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So excited for you! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

turtle - go ahead and put it up! Waiting isnt going to change the outcome. :) This thread wont get much visitation after tomorrow anyway! Thank you!!

jumping! Congrats to you lady!! So excited!


----------



## jumpingo

KozmikKitten said:


> turtle - go ahead and put it up! Waiting isnt going to change the outcome. :) This thread wont get much visitation after tomorrow anyway! Thank you!!
> 
> jumping! Congrats to you lady!! So excited!

and to you too! i have tried to read/follow along on vacation but haven't been good at commenting - feel so out of the loop and need to catch up with everything!:dohh: will have to get to the computer in the morning:thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

KozmikKitten said:


> turtle - go ahead and put it up! Waiting isnt going to change the outcome. :) This thread wont get much visitation after tomorrow anyway! Thank you!!
> 
> jumping! Congrats to you lady!! So excited!

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## crystlmcd

Congrats on the BFPs!!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Kosmik & Jump! I'm so pleased for you both! Wishing you both a H&H 9 months! 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Drjo - my doctor said 15 shows a good ovulation so as MnG said, maybe 9 shows some activity but that the follicles were not mature enough. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats to the bfps!!!


----------



## orionfox

Congrats on the bfps :) 

Afm nothing much going on. But dh and i will be getting "busy" starting today as yesterday i had some ewcm so O day is coming. I feel so much less stress and enjoying the fun more lol. Hoping that something good happens just in time for xmas before the new year.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats bfps!!! Healthy and happy 9 months to you all!!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## crystlmcd

I'm out. Heading to the Nov thread. Wah wah.


----------



## caringo

I'm out as well - onto Nov!


----------



## Rach87

It may be November now, but af was due oct 24th and still non existent. Heres todays test, 23 dpo, 8 days late.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141101_125000.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jumpingo

Rach87 said:


> It may be November now, but af was due oct 24th and still non existent. Heres todays test, 23 dpo, 8 days late.

on my phone and on the thumbnail, it looks like there's the start of something, but when i click it and make it bigger, it's hard to tell. fingers crossed it gets darker in the next couple days!!:flower:


----------



## Turtle0630

Rach, I'm having a really hard time telling. Can you see anything in person? FX for you! :)


----------



## drjo718

I definitely see that rach!


----------

